# Rare GPUs / Unreleased GPUs



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey everyone, I would like people to list any and all concept/unreleased or just rare gpus

*Company**AIB**Graphics Card**Actual Card**Release**ATi**Radeon DDR MAXX**Radeon 7000 X2**Unreleased**ATi**CAE**Tropos**Radeon 8500 X4**Unreleased**ATi**E&S**sumFUSION 6000q**Radeon 9700 PRO X4**ATi**Sapphire**9800 PRO MAXX**Radeon 9800 PRO X2**Unreleased**ATi**MSI**Copper Tube Ultra RX800**Radeon X800 XL AGP**ATi**Sapphire**Blizzard X850 XT PE**Radeon X850 XT PE**ATi**GeCube**X1600 XT Gemini Edition**Radeon X1600 XT X2**Unreleased**ATi**Sapphire**X1950 PRO DUAL**Radeon X1950 PRO X2**ATi**Sapphire**HD 2600 x2**Radeon HD 2600 X2**ATi**Radeon HD 2900 XTX A0**Radeon HD 2900 XTX**Unreleased**ATi**Radeon HD 2900 XTX A01**Radeon HD 2900 XTX**Unreleased**ATi**Radeon HD 2900 XTX A1**Radeon HD 2900 XTX**Unreleased**ATi**Radeon HD 2950 PRO**Radeon HD 2950 PRO**Unreleased**ATi**Radeon HD 2950 XTX**Radeon HD 2950 XTX**Unreleased**ATi**ASUS**ROG HD 3850 X2**Radeon HD 3850 X2**ATi**ASUS**HD 3850 Trinity**Radeon HD 3850 X3**Unreleased**ATi**HIS**HD 3870 IceQ 3 AGP**Radeon HD 3870 AGP**Unreleased**ATi**ASUS**ROG HD 3870 X2**Radeon HD 3870 X2**ATi**VisionTek**HD 4670 X2 QUAD**Radeon HD 4670 X2**ATi**ASUS**ROG Matrix HD 4850**Radeon HD 4850**ATi**Lantic**HD 4855**Radeon HD 4855**ATi**ASUS**ROG Matrix HD 4870**Radeon HD 4870**ATi**Yeston**HD 5770 X2**Radeon HD 5770 X2**ATi**ASUS**ROG Matrix HD 5870 Platinum**Radeon HD 5870**ATi**ASUS**ROG ARES**Radeon HD 5870 X2**ATi**Radeon HD 5950**Radeon HD 5950**Unreleased**AMD**ColorFire**HD 6850 X2 XStorm**Radeon HD 6850 X2**AMD**ASUS**ROG Matrix HD 7970 Platinum**Radeon HD 7970**AMD**ASUS**ROG ARES II Prototype**Radeon HD 7970 X2**Unreleased**AMD**ASUS**ROG ARES II**Radeon HD 7970 X2**AMD**Sapphire**ATOMIC R9 280X2**Radeon R9 280X2**AMD**ASUS**ROG ARES III**Radeon R9 290X2*


*Company**AIB**Graphics Card**Actual Card**Release**NVIDIA**ASUS**V3400TNT Rev. 1.00**Riva TNT**NVIDIA**ASUS**V3400TNT Rev. 1.03**Riva TNT**NVIDIA**ASUS**V3800 Magic**Riva TNT2 M64**NVIDIA**ASUS**V3800 TV**Riva TNT2 Ultra**NVIDIA**ASUS**V6600MX**GeForce256 SDR**NVIDIA**ASUS**V6800 Deluxe**GeForce256 DDR**NVIDIA**ASUS**V8170 Magic**GeForce4 MX 440-SE**NVIDIA**ASUS**V8170 SE**GeForce4 MX 440-SE**NVIDIA**ASUS**V8200 Deluxe**GeForce3**NVIDIA**ASUS**V8420 Deluxe**GeForce4 Ti 4200**NVIDIA**ASUS**V8440 Deluxe**GeForce4 Ti 4400**NVIDIA**ASUS**V8460 Ultra Deluxe**GeForce4 Ti 4600**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9180 Magic**GeForce4 MX 440-8X**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9180 SE**GeForce4 MX 440-8X**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9280**GeForce4 Ti 4200-8X**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9400 Magic**GeForce4 MX 4000**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9400 X**GeForce4 MX 4000**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9400 Gamer Edition**GeForce4 MX 4000**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9480**GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9520**GeForce FX 5200**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9560 Video Suite**GeForce FX 5600**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9560 XT**GeForce FX 5600 XT**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9570 LE**GeForce FX 5700 LE**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9570 Gamer Edition**GeForce FX 5700 LE**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9570**GeForce FX 5700**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9900**GeForce FX 5800**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9900 Ultra**GeForce FX 5800 Ultra**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9950**GeForce FX 5900**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9950 Gamer Edition**GeForce FX 5900**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9950 Ultra**GeForce FX 5900 Ultra**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9980 Ultra**GeForce FX 5950 Ultra**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9999 GT**GeForce 6800 GT AGP**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9999 Gamer Edition**GeForce 6800 AGP**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9999 Ultra**GeForce 6800 Ultra AGP**NVIDIA**ASUS**V9999 Ultra Deluxe**GeForce 6800 Ultra AGP**NVIDIA**Triplex**Ti4600 Millennium Silver**GeForce4 Ti 4600**NVIDIA**GIGABYTE**6600 GT 3D1**GeForce 6600 GT Dual**NVIDIA**6610 XL**GeForce 6610 XL**NVIDIA**6700 XL**GeForce 6700 XL**NVIDIA**GIGABYTE**6800 GT 3D1**GeForce 6800 GT Dual**NVIDIA**ASUS**6800 GT Extreme Dual**GeForce 6800 GT Dual**NVIDIA**Galaxy**Glacier 6800GU**GeForce 6800 Ultra**NVIDIA**ASUS**7800 GT Dual**GeForce 7800 GT Dual**NVIDIA**7900 GX2**GeForce 7900 GX2**NVIDIA**OCZ**8800 GTX**GeForce 8800 GTX**NVIDIA**SPARKLE**Calibre 9600 GT**GeForce 9600 GT**NVIDIA**XFX**9600 GTX**GeForce 9600 GTX**NVIDIA**ASUS**ROG Matrix 9600 GT**GeForce 9600 GT**NVIDIA**ASUS**ROG Matrix 9800 GT**GeForce 9800 GT**NVIDIA**ASUS**ROG Matrix GTX 260**GeForce GTX 260**NVIDIA**EVGA**GTX 275 CO-OP PhysX Edition**GeForce GTX 275 PhysX**NVIDIA**ASUS**ROG Matrix GTX 285**GeForce GTX 285**NVIDIA**EVGA**GTX 295 Red Edition**GeForce GTX 295**NVIDIA**EVGA**GTX 295 CO-OP FTW**GeForce GTX 295**NVIDIA**ASUS**ROG MARS**GeForce GTX 295**NVIDIA**EVGA**GTX 460 2Win**GeForce GTX 460 X2**NVIDIA**Galaxy**GTX 470 PhysX Prototype**GeForce GTX 470 PhysX**Unreleased**NVIDIA**Galaxy**GTX 470 Dual Prototype**GeForce GTX 470 X2**Unreleased**NVIDIA**G-Empire**GTX 480 Core 512**GeForce GTX 480 Core 512**Unreleased**NVIDIA**MSI**GTX 560 Ti Golden Edition**GeForce GTX 560 Ti**NVIDIA**EVGA**GTX 560 Ti 2Win**GeForce GTX 560 Ti X2**NVIDIA**GTX 580 Rev. 2**GeForce GTX 580 Rev. 2**NVIDIA**ASUS**ROG Matrix GTX 580 Platinum**GeForce GTX 580**NVIDIA**ASUS**ROG MARS II**GeForce GTX 590**NVIDIA**Colorful**iGame GTX 680 KUDAN Silent**GeForce GTX 680**NVIDIA**EVGA**GTX 680 2Win Gemini**GeForce GTX 690**Unreleased**NVIDIA**ASUS**ROG MARS III**GeForce GTX 690**Unreleased**NVIDIA**MSI**GTX 780 Ti Lightning**GeForce GTX 780 Ti**Unreleased**NVIDIA**MSI**GTX 780 Ti Lightning MOA**GeForce GTX 780 Ti**Unreleased**NVIDIA**GTX TITAN Z ES**GeForce GTX TITAN Z**Unreleased**NVIDIA**GTX 980 ES**GeForce GTX 980**Unreleased**NVIDIA**GTX 980 ES**GeForce GTX 980**Unreleased**NVIDIA**GTX 980 ES 8 GB**GeForce GTX 980 8 GB**Unreleased**NVIDIA**GTX 1080 Ti 10GB**GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 10GB**Unreleased**NVIDIA**GALAX**GTX 1080 Ti HOF OC Lab**GeForce GTX 1080 Ti**Unreleased**NVIDIA**TITAN V CEO Edition**TITAN V CEO Edition**NVIDIA**EVGA**RTX 4090 FTW3 Prototype**GeForce RTX 4090**Unreleased*









						Join the TPU GPU Database Discord Server!
					

Check out the TPU GPU Database community on Discord - hang out with 137 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## Steevo (Dec 10, 2012)

I remember seeing those horrible coolers like on the 1600XT, fins tight on the inside and spreading out. Just begging to get plugged with crap and kill your card.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 10, 2012)

Gigabyte GeForce 6600GT 3D1 dual GPU on single PCB
http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-262-1.htm


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 10, 2012)

Think I saw a review for one of those 512 480s where it sucked down 200 more watts than a normal 480. Would have been the most power hungry single gpu card ever released by far.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe the GeForce 7900 GX2 was also pretty rare (and mostly for OEMs, it was quickly replaced by the 7950 GX2 since the original 7900 ahd lots of issues)

Sapphire worked on a dual Radeon 9800 cards named Sapphire Radeon 9800Pro MAXX (reminiscence of the old ATi Rage Fury MAXX which also contained 2 chips)


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

Geforce 7900 GTO was pretty rare, and very good.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Dec 10, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Think I saw a review for one of those 512 480s where it sucked down 200 more watts than a normal 480. Would have been the most power hungry single gpu card ever released by far.



You mean this card?

http://en.expreview.com/2010/08/09/world-exclusive-review-512sp-geforce-gtx-480/9070.html

My favorite card design has always been the 7900 GX2, which was only made for a few pre-built systems and never sold at retail.  You have a card listed in the DB as a 7900GX2 (http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/172/NVIDIA_GeForce_7900_GX2.html), but its picture and specs are actually that of a 7950GX2.

The 7900GX2 has a much longer PCB, a higher memory clock, dual SLI fingers, and full PCIe bandwidth (each GPU on the 7950GX2 got x8 bandwidth compared to x16 on the 7900GX2)  This site has a better description of it (http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2006/05/01/quad_sli_geforce_7900_gx2/1).

edit:

Also, ASUS had a dual GTX 480 prototype http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2010/07/16/asus-shows-off-dual-nvidia-fermi-card/1

Another thing to mention (sorry about the numerous posts in series).  The X800 GTO AGP you have in the DB is somewhat incorrect.  There are two versions of the X800 GTO AGP - a version based on the R480 with native AGP and a version based on the R430 with a PCIe to AGP bridge.  They both have the same clocks and shaders.  I owned the bridged version (this card, specifically SAPPHIRE 100131L Radeon X800GTO 256MB 256-bit GDDR...) and the R430 versions have noticably different PCB layouts and PCB lengths than the R480 versions.

edit:  I also noticed that you have Mac editions of some cards, so how about the GTX 285 Mac edition?  I don't know if it's different enough from the standard card to warrant a separate page though.  http://www.anandtech.com/show/2805


----------



## Maban (Dec 10, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> edit:  I also noticed that you have Mac editions of some cards, so how about the GTX 285 Mac edition?  I don't know if it's different enough from the standard card to warrant a separate page though.  http://www.anandtech.com/show/2805



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/893/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_285_Mac_Edition_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html


----------



## The Von Matrices (Dec 10, 2012)

Maban said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/893/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_285_Mac_Edition_(PCIe_2.0_x16).html



Oh, I didn't realize that it was already there.  Ignore that part please.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 10, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> My favorite card design has always been the 7900 GX2, which was only made for a few pre-built systems and never sold at retail.  You have a card listed in the DB as a 7900GX2 (http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/172/NVIDIA_GeForce_7900_GX2.html), but its picture and specs are actually that of a 7950GX2.
> 
> The 7900GX2 has a much longer PCB, a higher memory clock, dual SLI fingers, and full PCIe bandwidth (each GPU on the 7950GX2 got x8 bandwidth compared to x16 on the 7900GX2)  This site has a better description of it (http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2006/05/01/quad_sli_geforce_7900_gx2/1).
> 
> ...



if u can find me clear pics of both, that wpuld be nice  im going to   try and add al concept gpus, rare gpus today


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 10, 2012)

OMG, those early Multi-GPUs just screams driver problems. 


LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Think I saw a review for one of those 512 480s where it sucked down 200 more watts than a normal 480. Would have been the most power hungry single gpu card ever released by far.


Between that and the 4870X2 in furmark 
I believe many of those GTX480 512SP that exists are clocked even higher than GTX580s, on an inferior process which contributes to the problem.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wasn't the 3850x2 a thing?


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 10, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Wasn't the 3850x2 a thing?


I believe there was a 4850X2, and a 3850X3?

Edit: 3850X2 do exist Asus did it
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/228/ATI_Radeon_HD_3850_X2.html


----------



## D4S4 (Dec 10, 2012)

anyone remember these? http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/xgi-volari.html







i remember reading some pc magazine article about a new player in the gfx market years ago before i even had interwebz connection, it was the first time i ever saw a dual gpu card (had no idea of voodoos back then). they never really caught on though.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

D4S4 said:


> anyone remember these? http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/xgi-volari.html
> 
> http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/fileadmin/Grafikchips/xgi_volari_v8_duo.gif
> 
> i remember reading some pc magazine article about a new player in the gfx market years ago before i even had interwebz connection, it was the first time i ever saw a dual gpu card (had no idea of voodoos back then). they never really caught on though.



the V8 was released in 2004, when exactly did you get an Internet connection?


----------



## D4S4 (Dec 10, 2012)

i got my dsl connection at home some year and a half ago when the prices became acceptable for 4Mb downstream, 3 or 4 years ago i was at college and the place where i lived had shared 5Mb connection, before that i intermittently used a 56k modem since the dsl was ridiculously expensive (something like 40$ a month for 384k downstream with a 1GB traffic cap, i couldn't burden my parents with that since their combined income was less than 1k$ a month back then). poor people in a fucked up country with thieves running isp's, maximum dsl speed you can get here is 20Mb downstream with 768k (!) upload.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 10, 2012)

D4S4 said:


> i got my dsl connection at home some year and a half ago when the prices became acceptable for 4Mb downstream, 3 or 4 years ago i was at college and the place where i lived had shared 5Mb connection, before that i intermittently used a 56k modem since the dsl was ridiculously expensive (something like 40$ a month for 384k downstream with a 1GB traffic cap, i couldn't burden my parents with that since their combined income was less than 1k$ a month back then). poor people in a fucked up country with thieves running isp's, maximum dsl speed you can get here is 20Mb downstream with 768k (!) upload.



wow that upload is horrible, whats wrogn with isps where they cant have worldwide same connection speeds


----------



## KainXS (Dec 10, 2012)

Is the 9600GTX rare?
not many were sold if I remember





XFX and Evga pulled the links off their websites though i think
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1941/NVIDIA_GeForce_9600_GTX.html(this gpu-z link is wrong should be 16 rops I think)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/56168/56168.html
here is the bios to the 9600 GTX mislabeled as GSO


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Dec 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Sapphire Blizzard X850 Platinum Edition
> Liquid Metal Cooling
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b71...m_Edition.html



I wish i had one of these


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 11, 2012)

added a few more rare/prototype gpus ^^


----------



## m&m's (Dec 11, 2012)

Asus Extreme N6800GT-DUAL

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/Extreme_N6800GTDUAL2DT512M/#overview


----------



## m&m's (Dec 11, 2012)

Asus EN7800GT DUAL

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/EN7800GT_DUAL2DHTV512M/#overview

According to there: http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/3654-asus-extreme-n7800gt-dual/?page=7, only 2000 produced.


----------



## Feänor (Dec 11, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Think I saw a review for one of those 512 480s where it sucked down 200 more watts than a normal 480. Would have been the most power hungry single gpu card ever released by far.



You need to sit by two gtx 460 2win folding: around 350w of pure heat for each card...

I got 4 of them folding in my appartment at the moment, and as space heaters they work great: no need to turn on heating, and it's -5c outside!

They were really hard to find though.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 11, 2012)

Feanor said:


> You need to sit by two gtx 460 2win folding: around 350w of pure heat for each card...
> 
> I got 4 of them folding in my appartment at the moment, and as space heaters they work great: no need to turn on heating, and it's -5c outside!
> 
> They were really hard to find though.



That doesn't really compare, that 480 would be sucking down about 500 watts by itself. Two would just be retarded.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 11, 2012)

m&m's said:


> Asus EN7800GT DUAL
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/EN7800GT_DUAL2DHTV512M/#overview
> 
> According to there: http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/3654-asus-extreme-n7800gt-dual/?page=7, only 2000 produced.



added both 

and added MARS, and ARES gpus


----------



## Feänor (Dec 11, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> That doesn't really compare, that 480 would be sucking down about 500 watts by itself. Two would just be retarded.



I tought the max tpd was 375w (150w for each 8 pin connector plus the pci-e slot 75w).

The two cards are in the same ballpark to me.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 11, 2012)

Diamond Monster Voodoo 2 3Dfx


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 11, 2012)

added most of the ASUS ROG series


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 11, 2012)

I remember when that 5870 X2 was being sold at my local shop. I was like "WTF? isn't it 5970?" turned out to be a real model

I dunno if its the same as the one listed on the OP, but I'm sure it was an HD 5870 X2


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 11, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I tought the max tpd was 375w (150w for each 8 pin connector plus the pci-e slot 75w).
> 
> The two cards are in the same ballpark to me.


Nope.
Top-end graphics cards have been known to exceed PCI-E specs for a while now.
Just because it is rated at 375W doesn't mean the card can't draw more.
That 512SP Thermi just don't give a damn


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 11, 2012)

Zubasa said:


> Nope.
> Top-end graphics cards have been known to exceed PCI-E specs for a while now.
> Just because it is rated at 375W doesn't mean the card can't draw more.
> That 512SP Thermi just don't give a damn



damn straight, it has a power draw leak that's why it draws around 600w


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 17, 2012)

My Asus Matrix 5870 Platinum taught me the hard lesson that just cause something is expensive, doesn't mean its going to be better. 

I got the Matrix card thinking it will be the king of OCing but in reality even the cheaper retail XFX cards typically out do it on air. Plus the iTracker 2 software (The heart and soul of the cards functionality) really limits the card, its super buggy and support stats that you must use the drivers from their site for it to work correctly. The thing is those drivers are almost always outdated. So without iTracker 2 you can't change the volts that would lead to higher clocks. The card is still doing me great for any game I choose to play, but it turned out to be far less than I anticipated and served as a well deserved rude awakening.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 18, 2012)

just added a new card that is unique 

EVGA GTX 275 CO-OP PhysX Edition
G200b+G92b Core PCB
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1121/EVGA_GTX_275_CO-OP_PhysX_Edition.html


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 18, 2012)

Dark2099 had that co-op card, I was so envious of him when he had that.


----------



## Rei86 (Dec 18, 2012)

Asus MARS III was canned by nVidia

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?17174-First-Look-ASUS-MARS-III

eVGA 2WIN GEMINI (GTX680 4GB + GTX680 GB), canned also

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265781/vrz-evga-gtx680-2win-gemini


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 18, 2012)

Rei86 said:


> Asus MARS III was canned by nVidia
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?17174-First-Look-ASUS-MARS-III
> 
> ...



have the first one added, I know it was unreleased  

nice to the second

Galaxy GTX 470 PhysX Prototype
GF100+GT215
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1122/Galaxy_GTX_470_PhysX_Prototype.html


----------



## Rei86 (Dec 18, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> have the first one added, I know it was unreleased
> 
> nice to the second
> 
> ...




Ah didn't see sorry


----------



## Vario (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a  3dfx Interactive - Voodoo 3 in box somewhere   This thing was a beast back in the day. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voodoo3


----------



## Rei86 (Dec 18, 2012)

EVGA GTX295 Co Op
http://www.evga.com/articles/00478/

EVGA GTX295 Red Edition
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1467461&mpage=1
http://www.techpowerup.com/88530/EVGA-Silently-Launches-the-GeForce-GTX-295-Red-Edition.html


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gigabyte gv-3d1-68gt ??


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 18, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> just added a new card that is unique
> 
> EVGA GTX 275 CO-OP PhysX Edition
> G200b+G92b Core PCB
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1121/EVGA_GTX_275_CO-OP_PhysX_Edition.html





sneekypeet said:


> Dark2099 had that co-op card, I was so envious of him when he had that.



I had this card for a while:






Loved it!

Edit:  Did the Silverstone FT03 review with it:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 18, 2012)

this thread is really turning out great, I plan on adding all of them eventually, starting work on the red edition right now


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 18, 2012)

9700x4?  I wonder how that benched.  I would love to throw that in my PC and bench some doom 3.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 18, 2012)

EVGA GTX 295 CO-OP FTW
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1128/EVGA_GTX_295_CO-OP_FTW.html

684 clock!

ASUS V9999 GT (6800 GT)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1133/ASUS_V9999_GT.html


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 18, 2012)

A tad off topic, but I would like to see more of this:

http://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/17/tech_070530_sl3_features.htm

Amazing cooling system that could probably even be used for some midrange cards, given proper efficiency.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 19, 2012)

This 680.

http://www.techpowerup.com/163134/First-Single-Slot-Air-Cooled-GeForce-GTX-680-Taking-Shape.html

And this 680.

http://www.techpowerup.com/img/12-04-06/53a.jpg

(Wait, GPUs or cards?)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 19, 2012)

xorbe said:


> This 680.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/163134/First-Single-Slot-Air-Cooled-GeForce-GTX-680-Taking-Shape.html
> 
> ...



I would need to find better pics of the, that single slot was released in asia? and no one bothered to release pics of it lol....


----------



## wolf (Dec 19, 2012)

Fond memories of this card, still have it back home in Australia 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/10/NVIDIA_GeForce_6800_Ultra_AGP.html

And I always wanted but never laid my hands on;

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/195/NVIDIA_GeForce_8800_Ultra.html

Nvidia Ultra cards really were win


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 19, 2012)

http://donanimhaber.com/zotac/HaberDetay.aspx?id=17286 - Zotac gt240

http://www.ocqq.com/?view-39472/ - Colorful GTS450 Single slot, one sexy GPU!!!

http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/tech-news-sparkle-announced-geforce-gts-450-low-profile-graphics-card - Sparkle gts450 Low Profile

http://www.dvhardware.net/article48741.html - Sparkle GTS570 single slot

http://electronicinfo.us/news/sparkle-will-offer-single-slot-gts-450-called-sparkle-one/ - Sparkle gts450 single slot

http://forum.chip.co.id/showthread.php?t=164040 - Sparkle GT430 One

http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/a...e-1Gb-GDDR5-Video-Card-Review/2#axzz2FX9CzwOl - Palit gts 450 low profile


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 20, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> http://donanimhaber.com/zotac/HaberDetay.aspx?id=17286 - Zotac gt240
> 
> http://www.ocqq.com/?view-39472/ - Colorful GTS450 Single slot, one sexy GPU!!!
> 
> ...



I added a few 

SPARKLE GT 430 ONE
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1182/SPARKLE_GT_430_ONE.html

Colorful iGame GTS 450 Buri-SLIM
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1181/Colorful_iGame_GTS_450_Buri-SLIM.html

SPARKLE GTS 450 Low Profile
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1183/SPARKLE_GTS_450_Low_Profile.html

SPARKLE ONE GTS 450 OC
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1180/SPARKLE_ONE_GTS_450_OC.html

SPARKLE ONE GTX 570 OC
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1179/SPARKLE_ONE_GTX_570_OC.html


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2012)

I used to own back in 2001 (and still have somewhere in the loft) a Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 Kyro II, don't think there were huge numbers floating around.... maybe because they were so bad!

http://www.dansdata.com/prophet4500.htm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2012)

Wasnt X850XT PE's said to be 'vapourware' at one point??

I still have my AGP version lying around, It was part of my so called 'back up' rig but for some reason that wont power up and I have no idea - maybe it was laying on the bench with its guts strewn out all over the place for too long.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2012)

Feanor said:


> I tought the max tpd was 375w (150w for each 8 pin connector plus the pci-e slot 75w).
> 
> The two cards are in the same ballpark to me.



I thought PCI-e 2.0 introduced 150W from the slot....... I heard something that indicated PCI-e 3.0 allowed upto 300W from the slot?  Not sure on that one.


----------



## psycotrip (Dec 23, 2012)

Well these great 3DFX based cards were absolutely beasts for the time and paved the way for NVIDIA and ATI/AMD. I miss the good old days and loved my dual 12mb voodoo2's for counter-strike, Diablo 2 and Unreal Tournament. Oh and the voodoo 6000 that was unreleased that was going to have an external power adapter included, imagine that now... Shame quantum3d's not around anymore I'd love to see that they'd make with modern GPU's.

There's just too much good stuff on www.thedodgegarage.com/3dfx/ to list.

http://www.thedodgegarage.com/3dfx/q3d_obsidian2.htm

http://www.thedodgegarage.com/3dfx/q3d_mercury_brick.htm

http://www.thedodgegarage.com/3dfx/q3d_aa5_8164.htm

http://www.thedodgegarage.com/3dfx/pro_v6k.htm

From Left to Right, Obsidian2 X-24MB, AAlchemy 8164, Voodoo 6000, Obsidian2 200SBi Heavy Metal Brick


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www3.pny.com/font-color99999...hics-Card-with-CPU-Coolingfont-P3016C396.aspx - PNY GTX580 liquid-cooled

Galaxy Razor GTX 460 - http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/kfa2_galaxy_geforce_gtx_460_razor_review,1.html 

Galaxy GTX 680 single slot, Galaxy GTX 670 single slot, Galaxy GTX 680 Single Slot Water cooled.

Zotac GTX650 Low Profile - still no news about it

I might be reapeating other posters, but I try to add a few cards here and there.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 31, 2012)

PNY GTX 580 XLR8 Liquid Cooled
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1269/PNY_GTX_580_XLR8_Liquid_Cooled.html

KFA² GTX 460 Razor
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1168/KFA²_GTX_460_Razor.html

ZOTAC GTX 650 LP
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1270/ZOTAC_GTX_650_LP.html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 8, 2013)

added new ares II


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure how rare but I haven't seen many

TOXIC Liquid Cooled X1950 XT-X

Still works!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 9, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> Not sure how rare but I haven't seen many
> 
> TOXIC Liquid Cooled X1950 XT-X
> 
> ...



Sapphire X1950 XTX Toxic
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b273/Sapphire_X1950_XTX_Toxic.html


----------



## Uberman (Jan 22, 2013)

D4S4 said:


> anyone remember these? http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/xgi-volari.html
> 
> http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/fileadmin/Grafikchips/xgi_volari_v8_duo.gif
> 
> i remember reading some pc magazine article about a new player in the gfx market years ago before i even had interwebz connection, it was the first time i ever saw a dual gpu card (had no idea of voodoos back then). they never really caught on though.



Like the Matrox Parhelia I hoped at the time that the SIS Volari series would do well. It would have been interesting to see SIS and Matrox re-enter the market and be competitive. Both had their promise, SIS with multi-gpu much like 3DFX and Matrox with what was at the time an insanely wide bus (512bit) and surround gaming capabilities. Its a pity that neither really got off the ground. It would have been interesting to see how continued competition would have driven Nvidia and ATI/AMD.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 22, 2013)

I still think this was quite a rare card, 

Sparkle Calibre P960(9600 GT)


----------



## LTUGamer (Jan 22, 2013)

To mlee49: this sparkle is the sexiest card ever 

Small AFOX HD 7850 versions: Low profile and single slot 








Looks great choice for very small gaming systems


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1330/SPARKLE_Calibre_9600_GT.html


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 13, 2013)

x1950 pro dual.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/X1950_Pro_Dual/


----------



## natr0n (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice thread. Lots of memories that didn't always happen lol.


----------



## ElMoIsEviL (Feb 13, 2013)

Various Rare and Prototype 3Dfx Graphics cards from the Voodoo5 6000 to Rampage:


----------



## qurotro (Feb 18, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> That doesn't really compare, that 480 would be sucking down about 500 watts by itself. Two would just be retarded.



the guy above said Asus had designed a dual 480 in a single card....what it would looks likesuck more power than my heater


----------



## The Von Matrices (Feb 19, 2013)

qurotro said:


> the guy above said Asus had designed a dual 480 in a single card....what it would looks likesuck more power than my heater



This is what it would look like:

http://www.techpowerup.com/126702/ASUS_Working_on_MARS_II_Dual_GTX_480_Graphics_Accelerator.html


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 19, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> I still think this was quite a rare card,
> 
> Sparkle Calibre P960(9600 GT)
> 
> http://pcnews.ro/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/sparkle-calibre_p960_20080327192543281.jpg



me too, you can adjust those fans up and down if i'm not mistaken


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2013)

added some very rare gpus
ATi Radeon HD 2900 XTX Prototype A0 [Unreleased]
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1572/ATi_Radeon_HD_2900_XTX_Prototype_A0.html

ATi Radeon HD 2900 XTX Prototype A01 [Unreleased]
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1571/ATi_Radeon_HD_2900_XTX_Prototype_A01.html

ATi Radeon HD 2900 XTX Prototype A1 [Unreleased]
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1573/ATi_Radeon_HD_2900_XTX_Prototype_A1.html


----------



## Steve Kosh (Mar 6, 2013)

Most of these cards look really nice.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2013)

ASUS V9520 (FX 5200)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1803/ASUS_V9520.html

ASUS V9560 Video Suite (FX 5600)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1804/ASUS_V9560_Video_Suite.html

ASUS V9560 XT (FX 5600 XT)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1808/ASUS_V9560_XT.html

ASUS V9570 LE (FX 5700 LE)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1811/ASUS_V9570_LE.html

ASUS V9570 Gamer Edition (FX 5700 LE)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1810/ASUS_V9570_Gamer_Edition.html

ASUS V9570 (FX 5700)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1812/ASUS_V9570.html

ASUS V9900 (FX 5800)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1817/ASUS_V9900.html

ASUS V9900 Ultra (FX 5800 Ultra)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1816/ASUS_V9900_Ultra.html

ASUS V9950 (FX 5900)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1800/ASUS_V9950.html

ASUS V9950 Gamer Edition (FX 5900)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1801/ASUS_V9950_Gamer_Edition.html

ASUS V9950 Ultra (FX 5900 Ultra)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1809/ASUS_V9950_Ultra.html

ASUS V9980 Ultra (FX 5950 Ultra)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1576/ASUS_V9980_Ultra.html

ASUS V9999 GT (6800 GT AGP)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1133/ASUS_V9999_GT.html

ASUS V9999 Gamer Edition (6800 AGP)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1796/ASUS_V9999_Gamer_Edition.html

ASUS V9999 Ultra (6800 Ultra AGP)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1798/ASUS_V9999_Ultra.html

ASUS V9999 Ultra Deluxe (6800 Ultra AGP)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1797/ASUS_V9999_Ultra_Deluxe.html


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 10, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> ASUS ROG Matrix GTX 580 Platinum
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b34..._Platinum.html



I got one of these folding 46000 ppd. Its a beast. Got the Matrix version of the 570 too both awesome cards, both folding, 80000 ppd between the 2 . core on 900 on both with auto fan 78c


----------



## Valdez (Apr 10, 2013)

Radeon 8500 x4: http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=1262

Also I remember a prototype radeon card which was a dual card and one half used agp, the second half used the pci slot or something? I was not able to find it on the net. Maybe my memory is cheating me


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 10, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> added some very rare gpus
> ATi Radeon HD 2900 XTX Prototype A0 [Unreleased]
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1572/ATi_Radeon_HD_2900_XTX_Prototype_A0.html
> 
> ...


And the 2900XT/XTX are the only AMD cards with 512-bit bus ever since.
The performance sucked but the card looks so beastly huge lol.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 20, 2013)

ASUS V3400TNT (Riva TNT)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1876/ASUS_V3400TNT_Rev._1.00.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1877/ASUS_V3400TNT_Rev._1.03.html

ASUS V3800 Magic (Riva TNT2 M64)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1875/ASUS_V3800_Magic.html

ASUS V3800 Ultra (Riva TNT2 Ultra)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1874/ASUS_V3800_TV.html

ASUS V6600MX (GeForce²⁵⁶ SDR)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1878/ASUS_V6600MX.html

ASUS V6800 Deluxe (GeForce²⁵⁶ DDR)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1879/ASUS_V6800_Deluxe.html

ASUS V8170 Magic (MX 440-SE)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1865/ASUS_V8170_Magic.html

ASUS V8170 SE (MX 440-SE)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1866/ASUS_V8170_SE.html

ASUS V8200 Deluxe (GeForce3)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1873/ASUS_V8200_Deluxe.html

ASUS V8420 Deluxe (GeForce4 Ti 4200)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1867/ASUS_V8420_Deluxe.html

ASUS V8440 Deluxe (GeForce4 Ti 4400)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1870/ASUS_V8440_Deluxe.html

ASUS V8460 Ultra Deluxe (GeForce4 Ti 4600)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1868/ASUS_V8460_Ultra.html

ASUS V9180 Magic (MX 440-8X)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1858/ASUS_V9180_Magic.html

ASUS V9180 SE (MX 440-8X)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1859/ASUS_V9180_SE.html

ASUS V9280 (GeForce4 Ti 4200-8X)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1872/ASUS_V9280.html

ASUS V9400 Magic (MX 4000)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1860/ASUS_V9400_Magic.html

ASUS V9400 X (MX 4000)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1861/ASUS_V9400_X.html

ASUS V9400 Gamer Edition (MX 4000)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1862/ASUS_V9400_Gamer_Edition.html

ASUS V9480 (GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1869/ASUS_V9480.html


----------



## LTUGamer (Apr 24, 2013)

Not old but very unique looking: MSI GTX 465/ GTX 560 Ti Golden Edition with lot of cooper


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 24, 2013)

all that copper slurrrrrp.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 24, 2013)

LTUGamer said:


> Not old but very unique looking: MSI GTX 465/ GTX 560 Ti Golden Edition with lot of cooper http://www.msi.com/pic/product/five_pictures3_2268_20110210110559.jpg



nice find, im adding that immediately, just finishing up the new 7990 cards

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1907/MSI_GTX_560_Ti_Golden_Edition.html


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Apr 24, 2013)

I believe the Galaxy GeForce 6800GU Glacier AGP card is also a very rare one. From what I can still remember, it shared similar design with the Galaxy 6800GT Glacier AGP, but it was clocked just like Ultra.
http://prodrcd.com.au/22095-galaxy-glacier-geforce-6800gu.html


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 24, 2013)

kniaugaudiskis said:


> I believe the Galaxy GeForce 6800GU Glacier AGP card is also a very rare one. From what I can still remember, it shared similar design with the Galaxy 6800GT Glacier AGP, but it was clocked just like Ultra.
> http://prodrcd.com.au/22095-galaxy-glacier-geforce-6800gu.html



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1908/Galaxy_Glacier_6800GU.html


----------



## razaron (Apr 24, 2013)

Voodoo 5 6000.


> The Voodoo 5 6000 never made it to market, due to a severe bug resulting in data corruption on the AGP bus on certain boards, and was limited to AGP 2x. It was thus incompatible with the then-new Pentium 4 motherboards. Later tests proved that the Voodoo 5 6000 outperformed not only the GeForce 2 GTS and ATI Radeon 7200, but also the faster GeForce 2 Ultra and Radeon 7500. In some cases it was shown to compete well with the GeForce 3, trading performance places with the card on various tests. However, the prohibitively high production cost of the card, particularly the 4 chip setup, external power supply and 128 MB of VRAM (a very large amount at the time), would have likely hampered its competitiveness.


----------



## LTUGamer (Jul 31, 2014)

Insane GTX 680 project from colorful:






Insane GTX 560Ti project from Colorful:






Crazy GTX 780 project from same company:






Dat VRM


----------



## Champ (Aug 1, 2014)

Amazing. Most the stuff we see today is nothing new and old ideals. Can't believe how slowly GPUs are progressing. Like this card: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/228/radeon-hd-3850-x2.html Built to take on 1080p and we are still here essentially


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Zubasa said:


> And the 2900XT/XTX are the only AMD cards with 512-bit bus ever since.
> The performance sucked but the card looks so beastly huge lol.



290/290x/295x2


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 1, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> 290/290x/295x2


look at the date of that post..... the cards you mentioned were still a ways away from being released.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 4, 2014)

still though while it's already necro'd the reason the 2900 didn't perform well was because they put all the effort into the new 5x1 shader ratio while forgetting about the raw HP behind it. It had a 512bit bus but only 16 TMU's! the same amount the 1950XT and XTX had the same amount the X1900XT and XTX had, the same amount X1800XT and XL had, the same amount the X850XT and XT PE had, and the same amount the X800XT had. 3 and half years is a long time to go without adjusting or increasing TMU's or ROP's. On top of that the 5x1 ratio meant the 2900XT only had 64 complex shaders  against nvidia's 128 in the 8800GTX, plus the tmu difference 32/16, and the rop difference 24/16 and it's not hard to see why 512bit memory and 320 simple shaders couldn't save ATI. 

They still didn't fix it with the 3870, it took the 4870 to come out before they addressed the TMU issue and low complex shader count. By then you could already see AMD's influence regardless of what it did to AMD's cpu's the merger did save ATI from dying due to their own complaisance.

At any rate my last ATI/AMD card was said 2900 XT 512MB it did OC like a monster but I'm glad to see what they've done with the their time and loving my new R9 290. Sure it's got the simple shader and memory bitrate frills, but the TMU's and ROP's are there to drive it. It's like they went back in time and fixed the legacy of the 2900 XT.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well r9 290X 290 0Xt


----------



## Masterchief79 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey, c'mon guys, there are still plenty more of rare GFX out there  I'm a VGA collector myself and I'm just gonna start with the cards I have owned/own atm and which are not in the thread yet.

First one recent card: The *MSI 780 Ti Lightning* model. It has not been released and only 12 prototypes have been produced. They have been given to overclockers around the world to break some records, unfortunately though there were still some issues in the VRM section of the PCB.
They later made a redesign to adress these issues. It's called the MSI 780Ti Lightning MOA Edition which made it to a quantity of 26 cards and also wasn't put into the market.

Special interest in this as I'm actually owning the first 780 Ti Lightning, maybe 6 or 7 working cards worldwide and mine has never even been benched or insulated 

Next one: *XFX HD5970 Black Edition Limited*. 999 made with 2x2GB vRam. Had one but sold it for good money back in the days. Fun fact: The layout for this card became the reference layout for the HD6990. With a few customizations you can even fit a 6990 water block onto this card (scame screw holes).

Next up: *Sapphire HD4850x2. *Not too popular, as though the performance was nearly at 4870x2 level.

Another Dual: *Powercolor HD3870x2 GDDR4.* This was a custom 3870x2 PCB with GDDR4 Ram clocked at 1125MHz instead of GDDR3@900MHz like the reference design. Also I really dig the cooler.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 5, 2015)

Masterchief79 said:


> Hey, c'mon guys, there are still plenty more of rare GFX out there  I'm a VGA collector myself and I'm just gonna start with the cards I have owned/own atm and which are not in the thread yet.
> 
> First one recent card: The *MSI 780 Ti Lightning* model. It has not been released and only 12 prototypes have been produced. They have been given to overclockers around the world to break some records, unfortunately though there were still some issues in the VRM section of the PCB.
> They later made a redesign to adress these issues. It's called the MSI 780Ti Lightning MOA Edition which made it to a quantity of 26 cards and also wasn't put into the market.
> ...



can you submit the bios of your 780 ti lightning please 

also I would like  nice frontal pics of each card so I can add to the database 

upload the bios of all of these cards it will be appreciated and added to the database asap

also I encourage everyone to use gpu-z to upload your bios, this includes rare gpus and common ones.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 5, 2015)

MSI GTX 780 Ti Lightning [Unreleased]
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3279/msi-gtx-780-ti-lightning.html

MSI GTX 780 Ti Lightning MOA Edition [Unreleased]
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3280/msi-gtx-780-ti-lightning-moa-edition.html


----------



## Xaser04 (Apr 15, 2015)

yogurt_21 said:


> still though while it's already necro'd the reason the 2900 didn't perform well was because they put all the effort into the new 5x1 shader ratio while forgetting about the raw HP behind it. It had a 512bit bus but only 16 TMU's! the same amount the 1950XT and XTX had the same amount the X1900XT and XTX had, the same amount X1800XT and XL had, the same amount the X850XT and XT PE had, and the same amount the X800XT had. 3 and half years is a long time to go without adjusting or increasing TMU's or ROP's. On top of that the 5x1 ratio meant the 2900XT only had 64 complex shaders  against nvidia's 128 in the 8800GTX, plus the tmu difference 32/16, and the rop difference 24/16 and it's not hard to see why 512bit memory and 320 simple shaders couldn't save ATI.
> 
> They still didn't fix it with the 3870, it took the 4870 to come out before they addressed the TMU issue and low complex shader count. By then you could already see AMD's influence regardless of what it did to AMD's cpu's the merger did save ATI from dying due to their own complaisance.
> 
> At any rate my last ATI/AMD card was said 2900 XT 512MB it did OC like a monster but I'm glad to see what they've done with the their time and loving my new R9 290. Sure it's got the simple shader and memory bitrate frills, but the TMU's and ROP's are there to drive it. It's like they went back in time and fixed the legacy of the 2900 XT.


 
Also at the time it had no hardware based resolve MSAA ability built into the pipeline. It had to do it all via shaders which completely crippled it in benchmarks that used any amount of MSAA. IIRC this was fixed when the 3870 launched but it was still lacking absolute grunt as per your post.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 15, 2015)

I had a 4850x2 when they were still new. I picked it up from Newegg for $150 open box, it died a quite dramatic death.


----------



## SaltyFish (Apr 15, 2015)

Galaxy's GTX750Ti Darbee card probably isn't going to get released. It was announced last year and it's a little late to be releasing 700-series GPUs right now.


----------



## Fouquin (May 30, 2015)

Second necro of this thread. I loved reading through this, as I'm always looking for rare GPUs to add to the collection.

I do have one to share, which is a little 9800 GT by Sparkle. I don't think they are as rare as some of the cards listed here in the past, but I've never personally seen another one like it.

Card has two outputs: HDMI and DVI-I. The memory onboard is the standard 512MB of Samsung GDDR3. The cooler stands 2-slots tall, and although it overlaps the VRAM it doesn't make contact.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 31, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> Second necro of this thread. I loved reading through this, as I'm always looking for rare GPUs to add to the collection.
> 
> I do have one to share, which is a little 9800 GT by Sparkle. I don't think they are as rare as some of the cards listed here in the past, but I've never personally seen another one like it.
> 
> Card has two outputs: HDMI and DVI-I. The memory onboard is the standard 512MB of Samsung GDDR3. The cooler stands 2-slots tall, and although it overlaps the VRAM it doesn't make contact.


il lsee what I can do to clean this up and add to db 

can you measure it?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 31, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3327/sparkle-9800-gt-low-profile.html


----------



## Fouquin (May 31, 2015)

T4C Fantasy said:


> il lsee what I can do to clean this up and add to db
> 
> can you measure it?


Oops I could have taken a much better picture. Sorry! I just grabbed the phone to snap a quick one without really thinking about setting up the camera.

Length of the card is 192mm, or 7.56in.

Quick edit: I feel a bit dorky. I've got like 80 GPUs and that little 9800 GT is the best I have to add to the database. I guess you guys have really been doing a great job of getting things listed.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 31, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> Oops I could have taken a much better picture. Sorry! I just grabbed the phone to snap a quick one without really thinking about setting up the camera.
> 
> Length of the card is 192mm, or 7.56in.
> 
> Quick edit: I feel a bit dorky. I've got like 80 GPUs and that little 9800 GT is the best I have to add to the database. I guess you guys have really been doing a great job of getting things listed.



yes please   I would greatly appreciate it if you take a better pic


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 2, 2015)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes please   I would greatly appreciate it if you take a better pic



Sorry for the wait, spent the weekend out of town. I took a slew of pictures and dropped them all into this album: http://imgur.com/a/ZdWvR#0 

Go ahead and see if any of those are better, or just good enough. I don't exactly have studio lights to be getting awesome pictures with. Hope that helps!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 2, 2015)

updated the picture thanks xD


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 5, 2015)

Uh oh, coming in for another 6 month revival. I got the goods though, so hopefully nobody gets irritated.

Meet the Palit 9600 GT Sonic:

















Outfitted with out of the box clocks of 700MHz Core, 1750MHz Shader, and 1GB of DDR3 running at 1GHz. The IO is pretty impressive, consisting of a couple DVI-I Dual-Link, Display-Port 1.1a, HDMI 1.3b, and SPDIF optical. All of this powered by a single 6-pin PCI-E.

I'm not sure what the rarity of the card is, but it is definitely a very important GPU nonetheless due to the fact that it is the first consumer card I can find to ever include DisplayPort. Not to mention the factory overclocks and 1GB frame buffer, this card was a hell of a deal in 2008 when it launched.

Speaking of launch, the date is fuzzy but the earliest review I found was March 3, 2008 so that's when I'm going to guess the launch date is.

Finally, very sorry for the poor quality photos, I'm without my camera and cannot get anything better at the moment.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 5, 2015)

I had the non-sonic version of that 9600GT, was and still is an awesome card. Mine is kept as a spare anymore though. Was fun as hell to OC back in its day. Thanks for the share!


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 5, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> Uh oh, coming in for another 6 month revival. I got the goods though, so hopefully nobody gets irritated.
> 
> Meet the Palit 9600 GT Sonic:
> 
> ...



Nice spdif port


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 5, 2015)

LightningJR said:


> Nice spdif port


I know right? I have to wonder if that was intentional or necessary to get audio through the card.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 5, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> Uh oh, coming in for another 6 month revival. I got the goods though, so hopefully nobody gets irritated.
> 
> Meet the Palit 9600 GT Sonic:
> 
> ...


Nice. I've had this card since release. Runs cool, overclocks decently. Running 780/1080/1950


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 5, 2015)

Mr.Scott said:


> Nice. I've had this card since release. Runs cool, overclocks decently. Running 780/1080/1950


See I was pretty sure it wasn't "rare", but I don't often see them around. Not nearly as much as the ASUS and BFG 9600s.

I literally saved this from the parts recycling bin, and it too OCs pretty well. I've not seriously pushed it but it was capable of 755/1050/1870 when I tested it. Managed to edge out a 9800 GT that I was testing against, so that's something. 

On a seperate note not related to your comment, do engineering samples count as rare cards in the context of this thread? I've got a stack of AMD ES (and dev sample) cards and a few are different spec than what they were finalized.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Dec 5, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> See I was pretty sure it wasn't "rare", but I don't often see them around. Not nearly as much as the ASUS and BFG 9600s.
> 
> I literally saved this from the parts recycling bin, and it too OCs pretty well. I've not seriously pushed it but it was capable of 755/1050/1870 when I tested it. Managed to edge out a 9800 GT that I was testing against, so that's something.
> 
> On a seperate note not related to your comment, do engineering samples count as rare cards in the context of this thread? I've got a stack of AMD ES (and dev sample) cards and a few are different spec than what they were finalized.



AMD ES cards? You good Sir, got my attention!


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 5, 2015)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> AMD ES cards? You good Sir, got my attention!


Yup, mine too. 
Post em up.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2015)

@Fouquin awaiting pics!


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 5, 2015)

@uuuaaaaaa @Mr.Scott @P4-630 

Sorry for the wait, was at work when I posted that.

**BANDWIDTH WARNING**

Here's some pics for you guys:

*Radeon HD 7770 ES*:


















*Radeon HD 6990 ES* (Also a review sample, possibly Guru3Ds card that they tested. Not sure, but the stickers appear to match.)













*Radeon HD 7950 ES*: (Or maybe 7970)
















Cool combo output on this guy.


And here's a pic of the 6990 with some of it's brothers:









And finally, a GTX 260 Core 216 ES for ya guys.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh crap I have a Radeon HD 6790 ES as well and forgot to get pictures of it. I'll do that in a bit if you are interested.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Dec 5, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> @uuuaaaaaa @Mr.Scott @P4-630
> 
> Sorry for the wait, was at work when I posted that.
> 
> ...



That 6990 looks damn sexy!


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 5, 2015)

On top of the 6790, I also forgot the Radeon HD 7950 Monica, which was a developer card.

Here's it is:











Has 1536 SPUs, 32 ROPs, and 96 TMUs with 3GB GDDR5 on a 384-bit bus (like normal.) These aren't totally rare since they were shipped in pretty large quantities to developers and engineers, but they aren't retail by any means.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Dec 5, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> I also forgot the Radeon HD 7950 Monica, which was a developer card.


A "developer" card? What does it mean?.. Are they meant for, like, supercomputer builders, or probably some other areas? Do they also come with special drivers/tools bundled? This sounds incredible, I want to know everything about them, do you have any links or something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 5, 2015)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> A "developer" card? What does it mean?.. Are they meant for, like, supercomputer builders, or probably some other areas? Do they also come with special drivers/tools bundled? This sounds incredible, I want to know everything about them, do you have any links or something?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




The common theory behind the 7950 Monicas are that they were bulk purchased from AMD by game and software developers. They got the first cards and the earliest software so they could start developing around the new hardware and work with AMD on driver development leading up to and exceeding the consumer launch. These cards having a lasered (not locked, but physically cut) ASIC is really the only thing that makes them stand out, as even the ASIC itself is a serialized part, not a ENG slice. That said, they work on any Catalyst/Radeon driver and actually perform close to the full Tahiti 7970. Not all are stable cards, and a lot of people who end up with them are usually people buying 7970s used on eBay, only to find the missing units and "Monica" sticker, followed by artifacting and general instability. This one that I own actually runs really well and OCs to a respectable 1170/1510, and never exceeds 62C on gaming or benchmarks. I got lucky, to say the least.

They do also have a second vBIOS which locks the card to 768 SPUs, 16 ROPs, and 64 TMUs which is assumed to be for testing the scaling of the working software to lower end, less capable hardware.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 5, 2015)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> A "developer" card?


Probably a Pre release commercial/ pre retail product sent to websites and developers for pre release  testing and review


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 5, 2015)

Alright one last round of pictures:

*Radeon HD 6790 ES










*
Shares the PCB with the 6870, hence the C222 model number. In fact, here's a 6870 ES.

*Radeon HD 6870 ES*

*



*

*



*

*"But wait, that's a production sticker!"*

*



*

**

The 6870 does not display as a fused ASIC either when tested with TSMC-PDE, and reports the ASIC quality as "unsupported." Why this card received a production serial number is beyond me.

I do also have one each of the *review sample* Radeon HD 6970 and 6950. HD 6000 series cards with the flame-lick print are all going to be either review, engineering, or qualification samples. No boxed cards or AIB cards came with that design printed to the cooler shroud.

Here are all the engineering/review sample Radeon HD 6000 cards in a beautiful line:






"Can you render me now?"


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Dec 6, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> See I was pretty sure it wasn't "rare", but I don't often see them around. Not nearly as much as the ASUS and BFG 9600s.
> 
> I literally saved this from the parts recycling bin, and it too OCs pretty well. I've not seriously pushed it but it was capable of 755/1050/1870 when I tested it. Managed to edge out a 9800 GT that I was testing against, so that's something.
> 
> On a seperate note not related to your comment, do engineering samples count as rare cards in the context of this thread? I've got a stack of AMD ES (and dev sample) cards and a few are different spec than what they were finalized.



yes!!!!!!!!!!! please show HD pics


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 6, 2015)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!! please show HD pics



You want MORE pics?

Also, would you please add the 9600 GT Sonic to the database? It's not on there and I think it deserves to be.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 6, 2015)

@Fouquin Does this mean that the HD 7950 Monicas were basically the HD 7870 XT with a 384-bit GDDR5 bus?

I have never heard of this card up until now. You sure have an impressive collection! Thanks for sharing these gems (especially the card with the DP + HDMI combo connector).


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 6, 2015)

was a guy in the buy sell trade thread selling loads of monica's   recently  like 2 to 3 months ago  cant Remember his name tho

@*ZenEffect*
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-monica-7870-7950-3gb.207821/*
*dear God  it was a year ago*


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 6, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> @Fouquin Does this mean that the HD 7950 Monicas were basically the HD 7870 XT with a 384-bit GDDR5 bus?



Basically, yes. I would not be surprised if somebody at AMD pitched the 7870 XT as a way to remove remaining stock of ASICs that were fused to be Monicas.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 6, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> was a guy in the buy sell trade thread selling loads of monica's   recently  like 2 to 3 months ago  cant Remember his name tho
> 
> @*ZenEffect*
> *http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-monica-7870-7950-3gb.207821/*
> *dear God  it was a year ago*



I'm tempted to ask if he still has some sitting around...


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 6, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> I'm tempted to ask if he still has some sitting around



Suggest you read the thread end to end  or to save you the bother


ZenEffect. said:


> no longer available, all sold out!


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 6, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Suggest you read the thread end to end  or to save you the bother



Fair enough, but it looked like he was receiving them in batches. He could have the connections to source a couple more. Oh well I'll just keep watching eBay.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 8, 2015)

Sneak peek at what is arriving in the mail in a couple weeks. Coming from out of country, so could be awhile:



Spoiler



Radeon HD 5970 "A1" Reference









The excitement is real.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Dec 8, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> Sneak peek at what is arriving in the mail in a couple weeks. Coming from out of country, so could be awhile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any word on the clock speeds?


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 8, 2015)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> Any word on the clock speeds?




Not a clue. This card was all over the web in November of 2009 and only one site appears to have done any testing with it, and they were forced to take that info down right after. I'm going to assume it will be 725/1000.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Dec 8, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> Not a clue. This card was all over the web in November of 2009 and only one site appears to have done any testing with it, and they were forced to take that info down right after. I'm going to assume it will be 725/1000.



Fair enough! Can't wait to see more pics (even some nudes!)


----------



## The N (Dec 10, 2015)

that lengthy card. Golden old times.


----------



## Kanan (Dec 11, 2015)

The N said:


> that lengthy card. Golden old times.


It's a HD 5970 Proto so .. yeah it has 2 GPUs thats why it's long.


----------



## xvi (Dec 11, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> And here's a pic of the 6990 with some of it's brothers:


Such nice art on that. Why didn't it go to production?


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 11, 2015)

xvi said:


> Such nice art on that. Why didn't it go to production?



They probably didn't want to screen print onto hundreds of thousands of cards, but still liked the graphic enough to use it for marketing.

I prefer the single-GPU design:











But the 6990 has grown on me since I got it.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 18, 2015)

It's here.






And now for the sake of bandwidth and sanity, here's a link to the album where all the pictures can be found of the teardown:
*http://imgur.com/a/L8nOi*

Now some info for ya:

PCB Date: 2509 - Week of June 14, 2009
ASIC Dates: 0920 - Week of May 10, 2009
PLX Date: 0849 - Week of December 7, 2008
RAM Specification: 2 Sets - SKHynix 1GB (32Mx32) 2.5GHz

I have not attempted to boot the card, and since it was sold as-is I'm assuming it no longer functions. If I get it to function I'll try to post some more ASIC data, clock rates, and maybe some benchmarks.

@T4C Fantasy Want to add this to the database? I can get measurements for you if you do.


----------



## Frick (Dec 18, 2015)

http://www.afox-corp.com/en/products_details.asp?proid=209

Saw the bump for this thread and the awesome stuff, thought about that. A low profile HD7850. Pretty zany if you ask me, and when they were around I saw them for around €120.

EDIT: Nevermind, LTUgamer posted this back in 2013. So much for not reading older posts.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 18, 2015)

Frick said:


> http://www.afox-corp.com/en/products_details.asp?proid=209
> 
> Saw the bump for this thread and the awesome stuff, thought about that. A low profile HD7850. Pretty zany if you ask me, and when they were around I saw them for around €120.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, LTUgamer posted this back in 2013. So much for not reading older posts.



I'd love one. That and the single-slot 7870 they made. Any time I see them for sale it's always a scalper trying to get $500+ for them. Because "Rare".


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 18, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> Because "Rare".


 = you want it will you pay my price  guess thats the Scalper Attatude


----------



## T.R. (Dec 18, 2015)

http://www.hitechreview.com/it-prod...any-launches-radeon-r7-360e-video-card/53213/

As with the Radeon R7 250XE, this product is only available in Japan, according to the press release.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> They do also have a second vBIOS which locks the card to 768 SPUs, 16 ROPs, and 64 TMUs which is assumed to be for testing the scaling of the working software to lower end, less capable hardware.



specs of that bios sound very xbox one esq, maybe that was the market being dev'd


----------



## Kanan (Dec 19, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> It's here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow nice, thats a early prototype of the HD 5970. Would be nice if its working.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 19, 2015)

Kanan said:


> Wow nice, thats a early prototype of the HD 5970. Would be nice if its working.



I booted up with it in a secondary slot, the card powered and was recognized as a 5970. Clocks were reported normally, but I couldn't get the drivers to install while the card was in so I'll be doing some more with it tomorrow.


----------



## Kanan (Dec 20, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> I booted up with it in a secondary slot, the card powered and was recognized as a 5970. Clocks were reported normally, but I couldn't get the drivers to install while the card was in so I'll be doing some more with it tomorrow.


Okay nice. Try the Catalyst 14.3 Beta driver, it was a "dead save" driver for the HD 5970, when everything else failed (I had one not long ago).


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 2, 2016)

Would you classify a GTX 285 that runs as a GTX 280, rare?

What is this sorcery, you say? Well, I'll tell you (here's a TL;DR version).

GTX 280 had fan issues from my SLI setup. Sent RMA to BFG - they sent back GTX 285. I now had 1 GTX 280 and 1 GTX 285. GTX 285 was unstable, constant driver crashes. I adjusted voltage up/down and clocks up/down - no change. BGF had closed doors right after I got my RAM filled and I couldn't send the 285 back in. 285 wasn't stable, no matter what I tried. Last ditch effort, flash my working 280 BIOS on the 285 and it worked. I ran the card for another year and then my younger brother used it for the past 4 years.





(GPU-Z validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=n8bde)

Here's a pic of a GPU-Z shot of an actual GTX 280 - notice the die size difference:





The card was in disarray when I got it back from my younger brother. It was clogged with dust and the front graphic label was peeling off. I had to re-adhere the label on as best as I could. I had to spend some time cleaning her up - while she's not in perfect condition, the new TIM and removal of dust bunnies lodged in her heatsink have her running cool again. I couldn't bring myself to take before pics, but here's the after pics and installing her to test in my PC.


























I ran her under 3DMark Vantage, my results are here: http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5389525
Here's a GTX 280 result I found to compare against mine: http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/429736

She topped out at about 72C during the benchmarking -which is around the norm from when I remember using the cards.

The graphic scores are very close. In the Graphic Card information for my run, you'll notice it calls my card a "Generic VGA". A bit further down it recognizes the Driver Name as GTX 280. She still works great and as much fun as it was to run the old beast, I'm going back to my GTX 980Ti. I hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 8, 2016)

Uh oh guys, this might be breaking the topic. I have just acquired a range of PCI-E Ageia PPU ENG Samples.

**56K WARNING**
(Images inside Spoiler) 



Spoiler



















































Appears as though nVidia gave Ageia some time to work on a second generation PPU before assimilating them and planting PhysX into their GPUs.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 8, 2016)

Interesting, but next time put smaller fotos or use links, or make it scalable pls


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 8, 2016)

HIS HD 4670 IceQ Native HDMI 1GB (128bit) DDR3 AGP

http://www.hisdigital.com/ca/product2-448.shtml

Not extremely rare but really hard to find in this overclocked version. But I have it at home still working. Also able to transfer sound through HDMI on agp slot which was crazy back then.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 8, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> Appears as though nVidia gave Ageia some time to work on a second generation PPU before assimilating them and planting PhysX into their GPUs.


Interested to know if they detect in a PC, and what as. Obviously drivers may be an issue.


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 8, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Interesting, but next time put smaller fotos or use links, or make it scalable pls



I forgot to reduce the resolution on the camera to 1MB for those photos, so they are almost 4K. Sorry! Packed them into a Spoiler tag so that they don't destroy the internet of anyone who just wanders into the thread.

(They honestly looked fine when I was creating the post.)


----------



## Kanan (Jan 8, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> I forgot to reduce the resolution on the camera to 1MB for those photos, so they are almost 4K. Sorry! Packed them into a Spoiler tag so that they don't destroy the internet of anyone who just wanders into the thread.
> 
> (They honestly looked fine when I was creating the post.)


okay np, it just loaded really long and I have 50Mbit. lolz Good pictures though, keep it up !


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 8, 2016)

PHaS3 said:


> Interested to know if they detect in a PC, and what as. Obviously drivers may be an issue.



I dread the idea of trying to get one of these things to work. Those DIP switch banks all have labels describing different voltage modes, and MIPS Test patterns. Thankfully they also have labeled the default state right above them. I didn't get great pictures of the PCB details, but most of these cards have hand-soldered capacitors and VRegs slapped on in odd places. I would hate if they were intentionally modified to work in a test station that ran them at a certain spec that may not be compatible with standard PCI-E in a PC. Lot of variables, not a lot of information. 

I tried researching these right before I bought them and came up blank. There weren't even pictures for "PCI-E PhysX card" aside from the Dell OEM card.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 8, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> I dread the idea of trying to get one of these things to work. Those DIP switch banks all have labels describing different voltage modes, and MIPS Test patterns. Thankfully they also have labeled the default state right above them. I didn't get great pictures of the PCB details, but most of these cards have hand-soldered capacitors and VRegs slapped on in odd places. I would hate if they were intentionally modified to work in a test station that ran them at a certain spec that may not be compatible with standard PCI-E in a PC. Lot of variables, not a lot of information.
> 
> I tried researching these right before I bought them and came up blank. There weren't even pictures for "PCI-E PhysX card" aside from the Dell OEM card.


Are you a collector or why do you buy so many cards? I think you can already open a museum with the cards you have.  hehe


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 8, 2016)

PHaS3 said:


> Interested to know if they detect in a PC, and what as. Obviously drivers may be an issue.



You would need one of what is listed as the "Legacy" Phys-X drivers Nvidia has on their site, I believe.


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 8, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Are you a collector or why do you buy so many cards? I think you can already open a museum with the cards you have.  hehe



"Collector" is the best (and nicest) way to put it. I have been told before that I should open a museum, and that was before I had even half of what I do now.  There is a website run by 3-4 guys called vgamuseum.info and they have me beat entirely both on quantity and quality of their cards. (One of them has each of the original NV1 samples. Lucky guy.)


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 2, 2016)

Back again with a pretty nifty find. Uploading images as thumbnails for the sake of bandwidth.


  

The Micro Conversions Game Wizard. This is the one and only designed and built for Mac VooDoo 2 to come out. It came out about 2 1/2 years late, and the company went out of business shortly after the release, leaving the rights to a second company who continued support. Apart from the DE-15 video out, it has no Apple specific hardware on it, and will work in a Windows based PC all the same.

This card appears to have spent some time bouncing around in bins, and as such has some scratches and scuffs. It does still work, but it definitely has seen better days. The production date is 21st week of 1999, the week before Micro Conversions went under.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2016)

I have an original Geforce 7900GX2 (not the 7950GX2).  Can get pics if you guys want


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 2, 2016)

PHaS3 said:


> Interested to know if they detect in a PC, and what as. Obviously drivers may be an issue.



A bit late to answer this, but I got one working about a week ago in Vista. Picture of the screen because it wouldn't save a screenshot.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 3, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> I have an original Geforce 7900GX2 (not the 7950GX2).  Can get pics if you guys want


would love to see it ^_^


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> I have an original Geforce 7900GX2 (not the 7950GX2).  Can get pics if you guys want



Makes me miss my 4850X2 (not the 4870X2)


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 3, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Makes me miss my 4850X2 (not the 4870X2)



Which reminds me that I painfully lost an auction for a BNIB 4670X2 a few months back. Sold for $200, not worth it. Still haven't seen another.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2016)

T4C Fantasy said:


> would love to see it ^_^


I'll get my real camera when I head home this weekend


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 8, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> It's here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes  I would love to add to database would u beable to provide a straight even frontal of the card?


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 8, 2016)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes  I would love to add to database would u beable to provide a straight even frontal of the card?






Odd lighting situation, but hopefully that's high enough res that you can work with it.

Power input is 6+8, length from bracket to end of backplate is 306mm (317mm end to end total length). Clock rates were reported as 725/1000, but I don't know if this still has the original VBIOS set on it. As for the "Released" date, I'd use the PCB date of June 14, 2009. (Or simply mark it as 'Unreleased')

We can assume it maintains all the other stats, but I'm going to bet this card has lower efficiency and thus a higher TDP. They probably didn't have the 294W TDP finalized until a bit later in development. That's all up to you though.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 9, 2016)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3560/ati-radeon-hd-5970-protoype-a1.html


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 9, 2016)

You sir, are a rockstar.

Is it too much to ask that you take a moment to fix the Quadro M5000 listing as well? It claims the card has 2x 6-pin when it actually only has one.

Visual proof of that claim:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 10, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> You sir, are a rockstar.
> 
> Is it too much to ask that you take a moment to fix the Quadro M5000 listing as well? It claims the card has 2x 6-pin when it actually only has one.
> 
> Visual proof of that claim:


done  thank you


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh boy back for another necro.

  



 

 

GTX 980 ENG Sample. 

Considered rare, right?


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 21, 2016)

How about EVGA GTX 285 CLASSIFIED. The only GTX 285 as far i know that supported 4 way sli and needed 3 x 6-pins to feed it.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=D1D499B6-8881-4F18-8226-029B575DCD04

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1657/evga-gtx-285-classified


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 22, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> Oh boy back for another necro.
> 
> View attachment 77148 View attachment 77149
> 
> ...



170 TMUs is that correct, please I need more I nfo on this card, I will most certainly add this to the database but I need more info, open it up I want the GM204-??? number and everything

upgrade t o1.9.0 and submit a validation, and  put in the comment section GTX 980 ENG Sample 170TMU


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2016)

Tomgang said:


> How about EVGA GTX 285 CLASSIFIED. The only GTX 285 as far i know that supported 4 way sli and needed 3 x 8-pins to feed it.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=D1D499B6-8881-4F18-8226-029B575DCD04
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1657/evga-gtx-285-classified



I see *3x6* pins on each card....


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I see *3x6* pins on each card....



You are so right. Has been edited.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 22, 2016)

Personal fave is the ENG GTX 480 512 CUDA.


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 22, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Personal fave is the ENG GTX 480 512 CUDA.



I had a chance to buy one of these a number of years back, non-working, but I passed it up for a Tahiti ES at the time. Still feel bad about it.



T4C Fantasy said:


> 170 TMUs is that correct, please I need more I nfo on this card, I will most certainly add this to the database but I need more info, open it up I want the GM204-??? number and everything



I don't think it's correct. The card doesn't bench any better and really doesn't perform any different as far as I can tell. I'll open it up today and look at the ASIC revision, but it's a pretty late sample (3914, same week the 980 launched to retail).


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 22, 2016)

T4C Fantasy said:


> 170 TMUs is that correct, please I need more I nfo on this card, I will most certainly add this to the database but I need more info, open it up I want the GM204-??? number and everything





Fouquin said:


> I had a chance to buy one of these a number of years back, non-working, but I passed it up for a Tahiti ES at the time. Still feel bad about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's correct. The card doesn't bench any better and really doesn't perform any different as far as I can tell. I'll open it up today and look at the ASIC revision, but it's a pretty late sample (3914, same week the 980 launched to retail).


it has a different ID though so it may be different afterall


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2016)

GeForce 7950 GX2


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 22, 2016)

@T4C Fantasy

 

Besides the lack of identifier on the ASIC, looks pretty standard.

And here's the validation you wanted: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/7nfmm

One more edit to add the hardware ID.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 22, 2016)

Tomgang said:


> How about EVGA GTX 285 CLASSIFIED. The only GTX 285 as far i know that supported 4 way sli and needed 3 x 6-pins to feed it.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=D1D499B6-8881-4F18-8226-029B575DCD04
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1657/evga-gtx-285-classified


What kind of PSU is needed for that? Something that contains a supernova?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 22, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> @T4C Fantasy
> 
> View attachment 77177 View attachment 77178
> 
> ...


 this helps out a lot and a shame it doesn't have its own  asic id


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 22, 2016)

T4C Fantasy said:


> this helps out a lot and a shame it doesn't have its own  asic id



I'll point out that the card at stock boost of 1354 - 1367MHz is proving to be around 4-6% faster than most retail 980s running at higher clocks of 1400MHz in 3DMark. Haven't done much more looking around for comparisons.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 22, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> I'll point out that the card at stock boost of 1354 - 1367MHz is proving to be around 4-6% faster than most retail 980s running at higher clocks of 1400MHz in 3DMark. Haven't done much more looking around for comparisons.


that is the stock clock from the eng sample?


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 22, 2016)

T4C Fantasy said:


> that is the stock clock from the eng sample?



Yeah stock boost is reported at 1367MHz and it'll bounce around that speed under load. Every program I have that will report clockrate shows it, and they all will also show that the stock clock is 540MHz.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 22, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> Yeah stock boost is reported at 1367MHz and it'll bounce around that speed under load. Every program I have that will report clockrate shows it, and they all will also show that the stock clock is 540MHz.


I need W1zzard to explain the bios for it, did u upload the bios so I can have a look at it?


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 22, 2016)

T4C Fantasy said:


> I need W1zzard to explain the bios for it, did u upload the bios so I can have a look at it?



GPU-Z won't pull the vBIOS. I'm new to Maxwell and newer nVidia cards in general so I'm not sure of other ways to get the vBIOS.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 22, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> GPU-Z won't pull the vBIOS. I'm new to Maxwell and newer nVidia cards in general so I'm not sure of other ways to get the vBIOS.


use nvflash from our downloads section


----------



## qubit (Jul 22, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Personal fave is the ENG GTX 480 512 CUDA.


Wow is this your one?

Also, from the sound of that name, it's got all 512 shaders enabled, is that correct? If so, it must bench very close to a GTX 580.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 22, 2016)

qubit said:


> Wow is this your one?
> 
> Also, from the sound of that name, it's got all 512 shaders enabled, is that correct? If so, it must bench very close to a GTX 580.


Yeah.....with the same heat as a small nuclear blast.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 22, 2016)

qubit said:


> Wow is this your one?
> 
> Also, from the sound of that name, it's got all 512 shaders enabled, is that correct? If so, it must bench very close to a GTX 580.



No i don't own one, i wish 

Yes 512 cores.


----------



## qubit (Jul 23, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> Yeah.....with the same heat as a small nuclear blast.


Yeah, I can just imagine the NVIDIA engineers all wearing heatproof  hazmat suits when the thing is running.


----------



## Nergal (Jul 23, 2016)

Got a 3DFX Voodoo4 PCI version
And a Diamond 12MB Voodoo2
Those rare?


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 23, 2016)

Nergal said:


> Got a 3DFX Voodoo4 PCI version
> And a Diamond 12MB Voodoo2
> Those rare?



No very common actually, can buy one from the local shop....


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 23, 2016)

Depends on your location. All Voodoo's here are tough to find and usually expensive.


----------



## Frick (Jul 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> GeForce 7950 GX2



A friend bought one of those, for rendering, and coupled it with 512MB RAM and a Celeron 430.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 23, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> GPU-Z won't pull the vBIOS. I'm new to Maxwell and newer nVidia cards in general so I'm not sure of other ways to get the vBIOS.





Recon-UK said:


> Personal fave is the ENG GTX 480 512 CUDA.



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1302/g-empire-gtx-480-core-512


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 28, 2016)

GTX 980 ENG Sample.

 

This is an earlier version with a different board and the backplate. Also has the GTX 780 Ti's I/O shield instead of the higher airflow version that shipped on the retail 980.

------------

And now for something, not really all that different.

GTX Titan Z ENG Sample

  

Complete with 3D Printed fan, ABS plastic windows and cheaply milled (possibly cast) shroud! It's a legit card though, just very early proof-of-concept I believe. Card works, but won't work with drivers. The PLX is not supported and I'm working on getting that up to speed so the drivers will load and I can get to testing.

Meanwhile, getting both these GTX 980 ES's in SLI for some fun.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 7, 2016)

Titan Z is up and running, without any kind of overclock it's almost keeping up with the Titan X:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/9674467/fs/9476164


----------



## owen10578 (May 4, 2017)

Hey my MSI GTX 780Ti Lightning MOA is listed lol


Spoiler: 780Ti Lightning MOA


----------



## Kanan (May 6, 2017)

owen10578 said:


> Hey my MSI GTX 780Ti Lightning MOA is listed lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 780Ti Lightning MOA
> ...


wow those power phases. "Overkill" gets a new meaning here.


----------



## owen10578 (May 6, 2017)

Kanan said:


> wow those power phases. "Overkill" gets a new meaning here.



Yea its insane!! Overclocked to 1342MHz the VRM plate only gets somewhat hot to touch lol its absolutely nuts how overkill this is. Another interesting thing is the powerlimit is so damn high, i never seen it cross 25%!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 23, 2017)

Sapphire Blizzard X850 XT Platinum Edition
First Liquid Metal Cooled GPU





its so rare you cant find a different picture of this.. or can you?


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 23, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Sapphire Blizzard X850 XT Platinum Edition
> First Liquid Metal Cooled GPU
> View attachment 89382



Woah welcome back from the dead my man. I was just chatting with @bogmali about how nobody had seen you in awhile.



T4C Fantasy said:


> its so rare you cant find another picture of this.. or can you?



That picture looks very... Doctored. Something about the super sharp lines paired with the blurry stretched/resized PCB and cooler images. It looks like an MSPaint hack-job honestly.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 23, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> Woah welcome back from the dead my man. I was just chatting with @bogmali about how nobody had seen you in awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> That picture looks very... Doctored. Something about the super sharp lines paired with the blurry stretched/resized PCB and cooler images. It looks like an MSPaint hack-job honestly.


well because it is xD the original pic was slanted and needed to be transformed, this looked more accurate than the original pic this stemmed from in 2005

also the card was sun glared and not presentable for the database, its why i ask anyone who can find better


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 23, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> Woah welcome back from the dead my man. I was just chatting with @bogmali about how nobody had seen you in awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> That picture looks very... Doctored. Something about the super sharp lines paired with the blurry stretched/resized PCB and cooler images. It looks like an MSPaint hack-job honestly.






the more original one

see the sun glare at bottom of the fans? that's what the whole shroud was like

so not a fake pic just an edited one to help it look like it would


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 23, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> View attachment 89383
> 
> the more original one
> 
> ...



I got you man. 






Pretty close, yeah? Should be usable.

Edit: Here's a neat close-up of the cooling system.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 23, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> I got you man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow was there 2 different models?, different components on the pcb thats awesome

also check the gpu database updates thread, it shows ive been active  adding cards
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-gpu-database-updates.171000/

over 210 GTX 1060s alone

this image is too small


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 23, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> oh wow was there 2 different models?, different components on the pcb thats awesome



I think so. It looks like one is the demo card that they had running on the floor and the other is the photo-op card that they had in the booth. They really aren't that different but just enough to notice.



T4C Fantasy said:


> also check the gpu database updates thread, it shows ive been active adding cards
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-gpu-database-updates.171000/
> 
> over 210 GTX 1060s alone



That's awesome man! You just weren't active on the forum so there was some question as to what had happened to ya. It's funny in our chat I had jokingly poked bogmali about whether there was a spot open for GPUDB curator since we hadn't seen you in awhile.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 23, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> I think so. It looks like one is the demo card that they had running on the floor and the other is the photo-op card that they had in the booth. They really aren't that different but just enough to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome man! You just weren't active on the forum so there was some question as to what had happened to ya. It's funny in our chat I had jokingly poked bogmali about whether there was a spot open for GPUDB curator since we hadn't seen you in awhile.


ahaha well there should be a spot open for cpudb im sick of it, gpus are my passion, cpus are boring

View attachment 89391

show me the original to the one i modified

and which one is booth and floor


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 23, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> ahaha well there should be a spot open for cpudb im sick of it, gpus are my passion, cpus are boring
> 
> View attachment 89391



Too true. It's all about the GPUs. I was mostly asking around since I notice most of the older cards are missing a lot of different models, like for example the 7800 GTX has no AIB vendor models listed, it's just the reference 7800. I've got lists upon lists of older cards that could be added.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 23, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> Too true. It's all about the GPUs. I was mostly asking around since I notice most of the older cards are missing a lot of different models, like for example the 7800 GTX has no AIB vendor models listed, it's just the reference 7800. I've got lists upon lists of older cards that could be added.


yes but you realize i have to photoshop EVERY image right? clean background no shadows  no slants resized, so far ive edited over 7000 pics xD

ill tell you what, give me the highest OCd version of your fave gpus and ill add them, i need a good pic too

edit: thats the size it has to be


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 23, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> yes but you realize i have to photoshop EVERY image right? clean background no shadows  no slants resized, so far ive edited over 7000 pics xD



Yeah and we appreciate all you do. Not trying to bust your balls over it, promise! I also have the benefit of owning a substantial number of the cards I've been hoping to add so I can get good clean photos that would require little modification.
--------------

So to remain on topic here I'll add a pic of my Fury X ENG Sample that's been my main card for the last two months. It came with no cooler so I had to make something work to get it running at first. I found an original XFX AIO a couple weeks later in a PC recycling shop and so it has a proper cooler, though missing the front cover and backplate still.

Before:





After:





Obligatory 3DMark:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12155945 (Pops up as a Fury, but it is a full-fat Fury X)

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12604477/fs/12681888# (Compared to a stock GTX 1070)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 23, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> Yeah and we appreciate all you do. Not trying to bust your balls over it, promise! I also have the benefit of owning a substantial number of the cards I've been hoping to add so I can get good clean photos that would require little modification.
> --------------
> 
> So to remain on topic here I'll add a pic of my Fury X ENG Sample that's been my main card for the last two months. It came with no cooler so I had to make something work to get it running at first. I found an original XFX AIO a couple weeks later in a PC recycling shop and so it has a proper cooler, though missing the front cover and backplate still.
> ...


and yes  all the Furies have same Dev ID even the Pro DUO, AMD  is full of people in an office cubical throwing papers around in a frenzy


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 23, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Sapphire Blizzard X850 XT Platinum Edition
> First Liquid Metal Cooled GPU
> View attachment 89382
> 
> its so rare you cant find another picture of this.. or can you?



UH HUH
https://www.google.com/search?safe=...j1.1.0....0...1.2.64.img..2.0.0.0._T4ZtWfWFBc


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 23, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> UH HUH
> https://www.google.com/search?safe=...j1.1.0....0...1.2.64.img..2.0.0.0._T4ZtWfWFBc



any of them with pics is all on TPU


----------



## bogmali (Jun 23, 2017)

Funny I just now came across this thread (cause someone tagged me ). I used to own this guy and the clocks on that thing can match a stock GTX-275. I will post pics if I find any laying around.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 23, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> and yes  all the Furies have same Dev ID even the Pro DUO, AMD  is full of people in an office cubical throwing papers around in a frenzy



Yeah it makes sense though since they all are the same ASIC. Nothing is cut it's just disabled CUs. The difference on mine is that it's revision CB instead of C8. The UEFI date is also March, 2015 and it has a strange capability of clocking to 1210MHz on that UEFI, but doesn't actually perform that great. :/

Still stable at 1160/545 on a later ASUS UEFI and performs great.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 23, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> Yeah it makes sense though since they all are the same ASIC. Nothing is cut it's just disabled CUs. The difference on mine is that it's revision CB instead of C8. The UEFI date is also March, 2015 and it has a strange capability of clocking to 1210MHz on that UEFI, but doesn't actually perform that great. :/
> 
> Still stable at 1160/545 on a later ASUS UEFI and performs great.


imagine how crowded your case with a  FX-9590 AiO and a FURY X


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 23, 2017)

ATI/AMD Early stage FireGL Engineering sample. GPU-Z sees it as an HD 3850 256MB.

Has a FireGL V7700 core I think but clocked @ 669MHz core and only 256MB of GDDR3 memory @ 829MHz.

Seems to use a single slot HD 3870 cooler but the PCB is shorter and everything is set back towards the rear I/O more so the cooler was cut to fit on the card. From what I can tell it was designed that way because it matches the silkscreen outline for the cooler on the PCB.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 23, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> ATI/AMD Early stage FireGL Engineering sample. GPU-Z sees it as an HD 3850 256MB.
> 
> Has a FireGL V7700 core I think but clocked @ 669MHz core and only 256MB of GDDR3 memory @ 829MHz.
> 
> ...


can you try to get it so there isnt any glare? im going to add to db and just want this sample  nice

post a gpuz shot so i can add the ID to DB that way when you check the lookup button your pic and specs are shown

the year on that sample  says its a year older than the actual V7700

i think you might have an engineering sample to a HD 3830
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/227/radeon-hd-3830

but i would like to see a gpuz validation and screenshot


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 24, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> ATI/AMD Early stage FireGL Engineering sample. GPU-Z sees it as an HD 3850 256MB.
> 
> Has a FireGL V7700 core I think but clocked @ 669MHz core and only 256MB of GDDR3 memory @ 829MHz.
> 
> ...



I dug deep and found evidence of the card receiving a certification through the Korean Communications Commission in 2009, and a board revision 102-B73802 at the same time. It wasn't certified until well after Cypress (HD 5000 series) launched so it's curious as to why this card was still being pushed by AMD so long after RV670 had been retired. You've got a one of a kind sample for sure.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 24, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> can you try to get it so there isnt any glare? im going to add to db and just want this sample  nice
> 
> post a gpuz shot so i can add the ID to DB that way when you check the lookup button your pic and specs are shown
> 
> ...



I hope these are adequate.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm lucky enough to own a boxed 3dfx Voodoo5 5500.  Unfortunately, I no longer own a PC that can use it, but I don't plan on getting rid of it.  Ever.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh, and here's the bios from it too.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 24, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> Oh, and here's the bios from it too.


did you upload it using gpu-z?
 gpu-z parses the info in it

your gpu has the id of a HD 3850 256MB since it has 256bit memory then 3830 has 128 bit, we need to find a real name for it

i believe you to have a  unreleased FireGL version of that

until i get a name though i dont know  what to put it under in DB


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 24, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> did you upload it using gpu-z?
> gpu-z parses the info in it
> 
> your gpu has the id of a HD 3850 256MB since it has 256bit memory then 3830 has 128 bit, we need to find a real name for it
> ...


Yes, I saved it using gpu-z.

Not sure for a name on this either. Possibly "Unknown ATI FireGL Engineering Sample (RV670)"?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 24, 2017)

Tsk tsk, all this modern hardware...

There were some really bizarre things, like the Jazz Multimedia - Outlaw 3D Bonnie and Clyde based on the Rendition Vérité V2200 with both PCI and AGP support. You had to swap sided for the blanking plate if you swapped interface.







MSI made something similar a few years later with a Radeon X800XL "VPU", but the PCI interface was replaced by PCIe by then. Don't think this one ever went on sale though.





Source: http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/1221-computex-2005-msi-shows-odd-ball-graphics-boards/

For you 3Dfx fans out there, here's a card I doubt most of you have seen.




Source: http://pctuning.tyden.cz/component/content/4814/4814?task=view&limit=1&start=2

Then we have fun things like this card from  Tseng Labs with MDRAM. Can't say I remember anyone else using that on their graphics cards.




Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tseng_Labs

And then there were bizarre things like the S3 Chrome 5400E with eight display outputs...





Source: http://www.4gamer.net/games/021/G002193/20100605002/

Graphics cards are so boring these days


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 24, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> Then we have fun things like this card from  Tseng Labs with MDRAM. Can't say I remember anyone else using that on their graphics cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TSENG ET6000 isn't as renowned as the "king of VLB" ET4000 but it's still a pretty well known card. Good picks.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 26, 2017)

MSI Copper Tube Ultra RX800 (X800 XL AGP)
AGP + PCIe
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4723/msi-copper-tube-ultra-rx800

XFX 9600 GTX
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1088/xfx-9600-gtx

whats funny is the GTX doesnt seem to have any power connectors when the GT does

added


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 27, 2017)

Very nice @TheLostSwede


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 28, 2017)

added
GeForce GTX 980 Engineering Sample
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4726/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-engineering-sample
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4721/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-engineering-sample


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 3, 2017)

*GALAX GTX 1080 Ti HOF OC Lab Edition*


 
Cleaner version for database


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Aug 14, 2017)

I've had this thread bookmarked for several years now, only just realised it was still being updated. Nice work. 

I'm a GPU collector with now just over 50 GPU's dating back to late 90's, most of them are the best of each given generation, 6800 ultra/X1950 XTX etc. But this thread i keep coming back to to reference some of the ROG cards i've collected as well.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 14, 2017)

Modzy said:


> I've had this thread bookmarked for several years now, only just realised it was still being updated. Nice work.
> 
> I'm a GPU collector with now just over 50 GPU's dating back to late 90's, most of them are the best of each given generation, 6800 ultra/X1950 XTX etc. But this thread i keep coming back to to reference some of the ROG cards i've collected as well.



Always happy to welcome another collector to TPU. Share a few of your favorites either on here (I'm sure nobody minds if it's already been posted, this thread is ancient) OR on the Nostalgic Hardware thread.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Aug 14, 2017)

This is my active shelf. I "hotswap" these into my several retro machines when ever i feel list testing or gaming on any of them. I have a wall mount shelf above my desk with some of the ones that have either died from old age or I don't want to use them in fear of killing them. I'm also in the process of building a glass case that will enable me to use fishing line to hang naked more rare card cards with naked PCB's showing. like my limited edition Asus Extreme N7800GT Duel. 

If I remember to, I'll post a few of the other rare cards I've got. 

But I have 2 cards that I've got in my "holy grail" box thats the EVGA GTX 285 Classified & the Geforce 7900 GTX Duo(7900GX2.) I'll pay a pretty penny for either of those.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 18, 2017)

Scored another Radeon HD 5970 A1 card, this one's a bit newer than the last (stickered September, PCB dated July) but it also WORKS! The other one fails memory tests and doesn't boot up if it's the primary display card, this one works great.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 21, 2017)

Galaxy GTX 470 Dual


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 21, 2017)

Modzy said:


> This is my active shelf. I "hotswap" these into my several retro machines when ever i feel list testing or gaming on any of them. I have a wall mount shelf above my desk with some of the ones that have either died from old age or I don't want to use them in fear of killing them. I'm also in the process of building a glass case that will enable me to use fishing line to hang naked more rare card cards with naked PCB's showing. like my limited edition Asus Extreme N7800GT Duel.
> 
> If I remember to, I'll post a few of the other rare cards I've got.
> 
> ...



Very nice collection mister, you have my appreciation


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 21, 2017)

Galaxy GTX 470 Dual Protoype [Unreleased]
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4885/galaxy-gtx-470-dual


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Aug 21, 2017)

I just picked up this beauty.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 21, 2017)

Modzy said:


> I just picked up this beauty.


Sweet! Get a pic of the numbers on that gpu
On the chip


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Aug 21, 2017)

Left Chip reads

L5108180 0518A2
GF-7800-GT-A2
P02010.00

Right chip reads 

L5060394 0525A2
GF-7800-GT-A2
P02067.M00


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 21, 2017)

Modzy said:


> I just picked up this beauty.



Strange that your card doesn't have the production number on the shroud. ASUS claims to have only sold 2000 of them and they should have a "#XXXX out of 2000" stamp.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Aug 21, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> Strange that your card doesn't have the production number on the shroud. ASUS claims to have only sold 2000 of them and they should have a "#XXXX out of 2000" stamp.



Correct, from what I've been told this was a reviewer sample or trade show sample. The previous owner bought it from a now defunct PC tech/gaming magazine outlet here in AU. It was apart of an inventory lot he bought at auction.

He ran it in a gaming system for a couple year then has had it on a shelf until i bought it. I was also confused as to why it doesn't have the "Limited Edition" print on it. I asked, was told this info, I take with a grain of salt but who knows.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 22, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> View attachment 91197 View attachment 91198 View attachment 91199
> 
> Scored another Radeon HD 5970 A1 card, this one's a bit newer than the last (stickered September, PCB dated July) but it also WORKS! The other one fails memory tests and doesn't boot up if it's the primary display card, this one works great.


Nice one, I have good memories from the HD 5970 I owned for a while. Used it right after they released the frame pacing feature, it worked great.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Aug 28, 2017)

Just arrived this morning. From memory Triplex was never sold outside of Japan/China. So these are very hard to find. The Ti4600 version is one of the rarest and most sort after for collectors.

This is the Millennium Silver GF4 Ti4200 128mb.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 28, 2017)

Modzy said:


> Just arrived this morning. From memory Triplex was never sold outside of Japan/China. So these are very hard to find. The Ti4600 version is one of the rarest and most sort after for collectors.
> 
> This is the Millennium Silver GF4 Ti4200 128mb.
> 
> ...



send in a straight pic so i can add to DB, with specs

if possible use gpuz and do a screenshot
validate too

need the dev id because there is 4 TI 4200s

edit: also the chip on the inside matters
NV25 A2
NV25 A3
NV28 A1
NV28 A2

edit 2: does anyone know the length of that card


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 28, 2017)

Triplex GeForce4 Ti4600 Millennium Silver
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4891/triplex-geforce4-ti-4600-millennium-silver


----------



## Frick (Aug 28, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Triplex GeForce4 Ti4600 Millennium Silver
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4891/triplex-geforce4-ti-4600-millennium-silver



So pretty, and then that skewed heatsink.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2017)

You should think about posting them awesome cards at the Nostalgic Hardware thread @Modzy ! 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 28, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> You should think about posting them awesome cards at the Nostalgic Hardware thread @Modzy !
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/



they get drowned out and wont be seen as much though

plus the database needs more rares 

unless you mean post twice then yeah thats okay too ^_^


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Aug 28, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> You should think about posting them awesome cards at the Nostalgic Hardware thread @Modzy !
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/




I'll do that soon. Flat out atm.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 28, 2017)

mmmm AGP. I still have a HD2600XT AGP


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 29, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> unless you mean post twice then yeah thats okay too ^_^



Yep, that was what I was saying.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 30, 2017)

I didn't appreciate the rarity of these cards until I was just talking to @T4C Fantasy yesterday. I have a trio of GeForce GTX 460 v2s that nVidia built for RoHS qualification in the early part of 2011. They are all running the same VBIOS and report a 256-bit bus with 1280MB of Hynix VRAM.  The stock VBIOS is unstable with any modern drivers, so I flashed one over to a retail VBIOS and it worked flawlessly.


 

Also yesterday I received my GTX 480 ES. This isn't the cool A1 unicorn I was hoping for, but it's still a heavily cherry-picked A3 with a reported 85% ASIC quality. I might keep it, but chances are I'll resell it and take another chance at getting an older more rare sample in the future.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 1, 2017)

i would like to thank the person who emailed me these pics, if Anyone has ANY workstation gpu and doesn't mind taking it apart, take a pic of the chip that is seen as the first image and at that very angle and your gpu will be put in the database. All Nvidia workstation cards hold their own chip number, lets make this database the only one on the internet to show them 

currently we are the largest one in fact xD


example of how i will clean your chip


----------



## Therandomness (Sep 3, 2017)

So, I have a Quadro FX 580, here is the GPU itself:




Sorry I couldn't clean off the GPU as well as possible, the paste is rather sticky and doesn't want to come out from between the caps there 

Also, I have this HD 4870 I got from eBay quite some time ago, and it appears to be an engineering sample, as it only has 1 6 pin power connector, the fan and clocks are 100% all the time, and it even has a BIOS that's apparently titled 'test.bin'.


Spoiler: Graphics card














And here are the GPU-z screenshots and a validation link.


Spoiler: GPU-z screenshots





 

 

 




https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/nvyn9


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 3, 2017)

Therandomness said:


> So, I have a Quadro FX 580, here is the GPU itself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats probably the best looking G96 I've ever seen, even better than the rendered mobile ones nvidia provides, i wish those components weren't so  ridiculous
may take me 16 hours to do


----------



## Therandomness (Sep 3, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thats probably the best looking G96 I've ever seen, even better than the rendered mobile ones nvidia provides, i wish those components weren't so  ridiculous
> may take me 16 hours to do


I've just found a camera that can take decent photos, and combined with some q-tips, isopropyl alcohol and a few hours, I've a better picture.


Spoiler










However, it isn't as sharp as I'd like it to be, so I can try again if you need a better one.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 3, 2017)

Therandomness said:


> I've just found a camera that can take decent photos, and combined with some q-tips, isopropyl alcohol and a few hours, I've a better picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


if you want to i will love to see it, but im glad you took the pic, your other cam though brings out the greens more, unless thats the sun setting or something after the hours, i will however be swapping from the 2 which looks best


----------



## Therandomness (Sep 3, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> if you want to i will love to see it, but im glad you took the pic, your other cam though brings out the greens more, unless thats the sun setting or something after the hours, i will however be swapping from the 2 which looks best


Yeah, these are the last photos I can get today as the sun's setting, so it's hard to get any good natural lightning. And anything with any artificial lights seems to not work, for both cameras.


Spoiler














Top is Canon E760D or something and the bottom is the camera on my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 3, 2017)

Therandomness said:


> Yeah, these are the last photos I can get today as the sun's setting, so it's hard to get any good natural lightning. And anything with any artificial lights seems to not work, for both cameras.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you for your time i appreciate all of the effort
I will be working on the gpu tomorrow.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 4, 2017)

My GeForce 7900 GX2 (disassembly)  


Bridge ports on bottom PCB :

VRMs of upper one :

I got few more photos if you want them 

And when used (after OC), it's detected as 7950 GX2 :
3DMark 06





3DMark 03 :


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 6, 2017)

Therandomness said:


> Yeah, these are the last photos I can get today as the sun's setting, so it's hard to get any good natural lightning. And anything with any artificial lights seems to not work, for both cameras.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
open for full size, how is it xD not done


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 6, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> My GeForce 7900 GX2 (disassembly)
> View attachment 91750
> View attachment 91751
> Bridge ports on bottom PCB :
> ...



Max fan speed: *25116* rpm!!!


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 6, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Max fan speed: *25116* rpm!!!


Because FX 5800 Ultra's fan has nothing on dual GPUs


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 10, 2017)

Nvidia Gefore GTX TITAN Z Engineering Sample
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4911/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-z-engineering-sample


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Nvidia Gefore GTX TITAN Z Engineering Sample
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4911/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-z-engineering-sample
> View attachment 91918


I knew a kid who's parents bought them some custom rig with two Titan Z's and I straight up told him how more money than brains they had and went off on him for asking for such a waste of money he picked out. 

We're not friends.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Sep 11, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> My GeForce 7900 GX2 (disassembly)
> View attachment 91750
> View attachment 91751
> Bridge ports on bottom PCB :
> ...



OMG!
Hey mate, are you at all interested in selling that card? I have been searching for a 7900 GX2 (7900 GTX Duo) for almost 8 years. It is one of my "Holy Grail" cards I've wanted for my collection. I've only ever seen 1 on ebay and it was broken being sold for parts. If you are at all interested in selling it to a serious collector, I am more than happy to give you a fair price for it?

Seriously, when I scrolled past the photos and my brain finally caught up-to what my eyes were seeing my hands started shaking.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 12, 2017)

Modzy said:


> Seriously, when I scrolled past the photos and my brain finally caught up-to what my eyes were seeing my hands started shaking.



I get that way about really obscure engineering samples.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 12, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> I get that way about really obscure engineering samples.


rofl


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 12, 2017)

Modzy said:


> OMG!
> Hey mate, are you at all interested in selling that card? I have been searching for a 7900 GX2 (7900 GTX Duo) for almost 8 years. It is one of my "Holy Grail" cards I've wanted for my collection. I've only ever seen 1 on ebay and it was broken being sold for parts. If you are at all interested in selling it to a serious collector, I am more than happy to give you a fair price for it?
> 
> Seriously, when I scrolled past the photos and my brain finally caught up-to what my eyes were seeing my hands started shaking.


Sell ?
"My Precious" ?
Not going to happend. 
Smeag... I also wanted that card


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Sep 13, 2017)

agent_x007 said:


> Sell ?
> "My Precious" ?
> Not going to happend.
> Smeag... I also wanted that card



hehe mate I totally understand.  i had to ask.


----------



## Xpect (Sep 13, 2017)

Therandomness said:


> Also, I have this HD 4870 I got from eBay quite some time ago, and it appears to be an engineering sample, as it only has 1 6 pin power connector, the fan and clocks are 100% all the time, and it even has a BIOS that's apparently titled 'test.bin'.
> And here are the GPU-z screenshots and a validation link.
> 
> 
> ...




According to the build date in your screenshot it can't be an engineering sample, as the HD4870 were released middle 2008 and your build date there says May 2009. 
Also regarding the Clocks, the HD4870 didn't clock down it's RAM because of some flickering issues, which AMD thought would annoy users and thus better have that thing run full steam on the RAM all the time. 
Also the GPU clock is a tiny bit lower than it should be on the HD4870 (700Mhz instead of the normal 750Mhz). 

According to the infos on Wikipedia it could be an HD4730, maybe even an engineering sample for that, as the 4730 had only 700MHz GPU clock, a single 6pin power connector and 900MHz on the RAM. And it was released June 2009 only by Powercolor. 

Only thing: That one should have only half the BUS size for the RAM. 

Other possible candidate would be the HD4860, but that had a lower RAM clock. And was released in August only on Asian markets. 


All in all I think it's just a card from someone that tinkered with the BIOS.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 13, 2017)

Xpect said:


> According to the build date in your screenshot it can't be an engineering sample, as the HD4870 were released middle 2008 and your build date there says May 2009.
> Also regarding the Clocks, the HD4870 didn't clock down it's RAM because of some flickering issues, which AMD thought would annoy users and thus better have that thing run full steam on the RAM all the time.
> Also the GPU clock is a tiny bit lower than it should be on the HD4870 (700Mhz instead of the normal 750Mhz).
> 
> ...



The Radeon HD 4860 was also RV790, not RV770. So that's already out of the equation. Also you can have engineering samples that exist _after _the launch of the official product. Companies work on revising cards if they find an issue, so they'll have samples for the revisions even after the first revision goes to market. For example nVidia's A2 revision GF100 still has samples that were being produced and tested after the A3 revision released to market as the GTX 480. Similarly AMD's Cayman was being sampled well after launch for upcoming revisions used in cards like the 6990.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 13, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> The Radeon HD 4860 was also RV790, not RV770. So that's already out of the equation. Also you can have engineering samples that exist _after _the launch of the official product. Companies work on revising cards if they find an issue, so they'll have samples for the revisions even after the first revision goes to market. For example nVidia's A2 revision GF100 still has samples that were being produced and tested after the A3 revision released to market as the GTX 480. Similarly AMD's Cayman was being sampled well after launch for upcoming revisions used in cards like the 6990.


Says the guy that craves buying nice samples xD


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 14, 2017)

rare card people really didnt know about the GTX 580 Rev. 2, identical to the 580 in everyway except under the shroud IHS vs no IHS
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/3009/geforce-gtx-580-rev-2

unique dev id.

Rev. 1 GF110-375-A1 IHS
Rev. 2 GF110-380-A1 No IHS

custom water blocks didnt work on Rev. 2 or custom anything.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2017)

Not sure this is accurate sir.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 14, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Not sure this is accurate sir.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> View attachment 92037


I wonder why it's showing different for me. Went back to the page and it's showing the same thing for me as before.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 14, 2017)

Toothless said:


> I wonder why it's showing different for me. Went back to the page and it's showing the same thing for me as before.



You're not crazy, I'm seeing it too.





@T4C Fantasy

Opened incognito it shows next to the GTX 580, but the current web cache has it listed next to the R9 290. I assume somebody needs to force a refresh on it from the back to get the new page to show to everyone who's previously visited the DB.


----------



## Therandomness (Sep 15, 2017)

Xpect said:


> According to the build date in your screenshot it can't be an engineering sample, as the HD4870 were released middle 2008 and your build date there says May 2009.
> Also regarding the Clocks, the HD4870 didn't clock down it's RAM because of some flickering issues, which AMD thought would annoy users and thus better have that thing run full steam on the RAM all the time.
> Also the GPU clock is a tiny bit lower than it should be on the HD4870 (700Mhz instead of the normal 750Mhz).
> 
> ...





Fouquin said:


> The Radeon HD 4860 was also RV790, not RV770. So that's already out of the equation. Also you can have engineering samples that exist _after _the launch of the official product. Companies work on revising cards if they find an issue, so they'll have samples for the revisions even after the first revision goes to market. For example nVidia's A2 revision GF100 still has samples that were being produced and tested after the A3 revision released to market as the GTX 480. Similarly AMD's Cayman was being sampled well after launch for upcoming revisions used in cards like the 6990.





Spoiler


















I mean the serial numbers don't really help, do they?


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 15, 2017)

Therandomness said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually yeah they help a lot. I first glanced over it, but the "PEAK Code" actually gives a perfect identification of what the card is.

You have a PEAK Radeon HD 4870 1GB. They came in a multitude of different variants, and the one you have looks like the minimum spec 1GB version built specifically for lower power usage. It's essentially the step directly above a Radeon HD 4850 without sacrificing GDDR5.

Here's what remains of their website on archive.org: https://web.archive.org/web/20081216092739/http://www.peakhardware.com/index2.asp (requires flash to view most of it)

And here's as close as I can get to the original product page for the card you have. You can see your specific model number to the right of the GPU model. https://web.archive.org/web/2009122...roducts/productlist.asp?caid=4&said=9&oaid=84

Here's what that product page looked like:


----------



## Therandomness (Sep 15, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> Actually yeah they help a lot. I first glanced over it, but the "PEAK Code" actually gives a perfect identification of what the card is.
> 
> You have a PEAK Radeon HD 4870 1GB. They came in a multitude of different variants, and the one you have looks like the minimum spec 1GB version built specifically for lower power usage. It's essentially the step directly above a Radeon HD 4850 without sacrificing GDDR5.
> 
> ...


Ah damn, I was really hoping it was an engineering sample  Well, time to sell it I guess, I'm happy with a 100% ASIC 560 Ti so far.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 15, 2017)

so 


Fouquin said:


> Actually yeah they help a lot. I first glanced over it, but the "PEAK Code" actually gives a perfect identification of what the card is.
> 
> You have a PEAK Radeon HD 4870 1GB. They came in a multitude of different variants, and the one you have looks like the minimum spec 1GB version built specifically for lower power usage. It's essentially the step directly above a Radeon HD 4850 without sacrificing GDDR5.
> 
> ...


essentially it is a 4850 lol
I don't remember if it was the 4850 that I had with the 4870 Bios... but yeah.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 15, 2017)

Therandomness said:


> Ah damn, I was really hoping it was an engineering sample  Well, time to sell it I guess




If you're in the US and don't mind shipping, I'll buy it from you. It's still an interesting card, not a standard 4870 by any means.


----------



## Therandomness (Sep 17, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> If you're in the US and don't mind shipping, I'll buy it from you. It's still an interesting card, not a standard 4870 by any means.


Sadly, I'm in the UK. So shipping would be at least $20 for it (I'd like to think most likely). Also, HDMI and DVI-I (dual link) give me black bars along the sides and top and bottom of the screen, and VGA gives a weird shaking image (like, jelly). Oh, also, I figured out why the fan runs at 100% all the time. It's wired directly to the 12V plane on the connector


----------



## MDDB (Sep 17, 2017)

Were these ever released? I remember they were added to GPU-Z in some revision, but i don't recall having seem any GP104 based GTX 1060 reviewed...

https://www.techpowerup.com/228349/nvidia-to-release-gtx-1060-variants-based-on-gp104-silicon


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 18, 2017)

Scrizz said:


> mmmm AGP. I still have a HD2600XT AGP



I have two in a box but they're the PCIe variant though


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 18, 2017)

MDDB said:


> Were these ever released? I remember they were added to GPU-Z in some revision, but i don't recall having seem any GP104 based GTX 1060 reviewed...
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/228349/nvidia-to-release-gtx-1060-variants-based-on-gp104-silicon


Yes they very much exist and have been validated look at gpudb for the models

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4203/galax-gtx-1060-ex-oc-black

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4201/palit-gtx-1060-dual

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4202/galax-gtx-1060-oc


----------



## Therandomness (Sep 27, 2017)

This is one of the GPUs on a Quadro FX 4500 x2. If you're still doing workstation GPU things, I've also got a Quadro 4000 that should be coming in tomorrow.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 27, 2017)

Therandomness said:


> This is one of the GPUs on a Quadro FX 4500 x2. If you're still doing workstation GPU things, I've also got a Quadro 4000 that should be coming in tomorrow.


Yes please


----------



## Therandomness (Sep 27, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Yes please


Alright. Hey, since the Quadro 4000 has an IHS it'll be much easier to clean  Also, if I replaced the G70 cores on this Quadro 4500 x2 with G71 cores and then flashed the BIOS after making necessary PCB modifications, would it be counted as a 'rare' 7900 GX2?

EDIT: And after some discussion in Discord, the GPUDB error was fixed. It now displays the Quadro 4500 x2 as a G71 core card.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 27, 2017)

Therandomness said:


> Alright. Hey, since the Quadro 4000 has an IHS it'll be much easier to clean  Also, if I replaced the G70 cores on this Quadro 4500 x2 with G71 cores and then flashed the BIOS after making necessary PCB modifications, would it be counted as a 'rare' 7900 GX2?


I would ask Fouquin that question


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 27, 2017)

Just pulled my Palit 8800 GTS 512 1GB Sonic. Been running strong all these years. This is an oddball card that I don't think they sold very many of. It was expensive and came out right before the 9800 GTX launched. Only can find one review of it (http://www.legitreviews.com/palit-geforce-8800-gts-1gb-sonic-sli-video-card-review_683). Palit was still doing their push into the NA market and threw their weight around by making the only 1 GB version of the 8800 GTS 512(MB) I've seen. Little confusing how nvidia named the card for the amount of memory it was supposed to have and this didn't match it. Another odd note Palit was giving a lot of nvidia cards red PCBs at the time. In addition to having 1 GB of memory they also reworked the memory traces so the memory clocked higher than any other 8800 GTS 512. The reason I bought it despite the 9800 GTX being weeks away from release was someone had done a clock for clock comparison between the 8800 and the 9800 cores and it seemed some latency issues made the 8800 slightly faster. That plus the faster memory on this particular card made me feel like it was a better buy, but I don't think many others followed this logic given its rarity. I haven't ever seen one on ebay before.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 27, 2017)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Just pulled my Palit 8800 GTS 512 1GB Sonic. Been running strong all these years. This is an oddball card that I don't think they sold very many of. It was expensive and came out right before the 9800 GTX launched. Only can find one review of it (http://www.legitreviews.com/palit-geforce-8800-gts-1gb-sonic-sli-video-card-review_683). Palit was still doing their push into the NA market and threw their weight around by making the only 1 GB version of the 8800 GTS 512(MB) I've seen. Little confusing how nvidia named the card for the amount of memory it was supposed to have and this didn't match it. Another odd note Palit was giving a lot of nvidia cards red PCBs at the time. In addition to having 1 GB of memory they also reworked the memory traces so the memory clocked higher than any other 8800 GTS 512. The reason I bought it despite the 9800 GTX being weeks away from release was someone had done a clock for clock comparison between the 8800 and the 9800 cores and it seemed some latency issues made the 8800 slightly faster. That plus the faster memory on this particular card made me feel like it was a better buy, but I don't think many others followed this logic given its rarity. I haven't ever seen one on ebay before.
> 
> View attachment 92497


can you get a better lighting, perhaps natural?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 27, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> can you get a better lighting, perhaps natural?


 I was bored so I busted out the studio lights. https://imgur.com/a/BKyEc


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 27, 2017)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I was bored so I busted out the studio lights. https://imgur.com/a/BKyEc


thats awesome!!! like whaaaat kiiid

can you take one from the front like this, exactly like this


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 28, 2017)

also if anyone is  enthusiastic about gpus and can even help me out add me on Discord The Oracle#7670


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 28, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thats awesome!!! like whaaaat kiiid
> 
> can you take one from the front like this, exactly like this
> View attachment 92508


Sure


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 28, 2017)

HD 2900 XTX A0 Prototype



HD 2900 XTX A1 Prototype


 

best pics of each prototype youll ever find xD


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 28, 2017)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Just pulled my Palit 8800 GTS 512 1GB Sonic. Been running strong all these years. This is an oddball card that I don't think they sold very many of. It was expensive and came out right before the 9800 GTX launched. Only can find one review of it (http://www.legitreviews.com/palit-geforce-8800-gts-1gb-sonic-sli-video-card-review_683). Palit was still doing their push into the NA market and threw their weight around by making the only 1 GB version of the 8800 GTS 512(MB) I've seen. Little confusing how nvidia named the card for the amount of memory it was supposed to have and this didn't match it. Another odd note Palit was giving a lot of nvidia cards red PCBs at the time. In addition to having 1 GB of memory they also reworked the memory traces so the memory clocked higher than any other 8800 GTS 512. The reason I bought it despite the 9800 GTX being weeks away from release was someone had done a clock for clock comparison between the 8800 and the 9800 cores and it seemed some latency issues made the 8800 slightly faster. That plus the faster memory on this particular card made me feel like it was a better buy, but I don't think many others followed this logic given its rarity. I haven't ever seen one on ebay before.
> 
> View attachment 92497


Nice!
When I get back from Sydney I'll have to dig out my Palit GTX 260 SP216 1792mb edition. Another red PCB champ with double the ram of standard cards.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Sep 29, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> Nice!
> When I get back from Sydney I'll have to dig out my Palit GTX 260 SP216 1792mb edition. Another red PCB champ with double the ram of standard cards.


make sure to take a pic, and pop it in ur pc so i can see gpuz screenshot, i need the dev id and clocks

a pic at this angle


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 7, 2017)

Palit GTX 260 SP216 1792MB

Alright I'm back from Sydney but I don't really want to put my 260 in my PC as I will have to remove my ram and heatsink.

Perhaps next weekend I might put together a retro PC and put it inside to get a screen shot of GPUZ. I'll grab a photo of my Palit box for it too.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 7, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> HD 2900 XTX A0 Prototype
> View attachment 92517
> HD 2900 XTX A1 Prototype
> View attachment 92525
> ...


Very nice, I miss that flashy red on ATI cards. Now they're simply black.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Oct 13, 2017)

Been a while since I check up on you guys. Been busy with my own collection recently, got a couple new cards to share soon.

Buuuut... while browsing google images I stumbled across this *thread *& found the guy who ended up with the 1 and only *Sapphire Radeon 9800 Maxx* in existance.

He also owns a functional *SiS XGI Volari Duo V8 Ultra 256MB* as well which I thought was perfect to add to the list here. These cards are very rarely talked about. And are truely one of the last real challangers to the ATI/Nvidia duo back in the early 2k's. This thing looks about on par with a 9500 Pro from looking at the reviews listed below.

I also know there is XGI Volari V5 128mb single chip version as well, but I couldn't find any decent enough photos of one worth sharing.

Outlet Reviews here:
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/755-xgi-volari-duo-v8-ultra-256mb/
http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/volari-duo/index.html

I couldn't find a upclose of the die's. But this was the best high res image of the card I could find. Suitable for here I hope.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 13, 2017)

Modzy said:


> Been a while since I check up on you guys. Been busy with my own collection recently, got a couple new cards to share soon.
> 
> Buuuut... while browsing google images I stumbled across this *thread *& found the guy who ended up with the 1 and only *Sapphire Radeon 9800 Maxx* in existance.
> 
> ...


We have both i just dont look at xgi often
Have most xgi aswel


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 14, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> We have both i just dont look at xgi often
> Have most xgi aswel



Might want to edit the 9800 Pro Maxx to show single-GPU stats considering the current owner has tested and confirmed that it has no electrical traces present to the second GPU. It's just a dummy chip soldered to the PCB. Since it's the only surviving example of the card, and no production card was made with dual 9800 Pros, the database should reflect reality and show the actual specs.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 15, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> Might want to edit the 9800 Pro Maxx to show single-GPU stats considering the current owner has tested and confirmed that it has no electrical traces present to the second GPU. It's just a dummy chip soldered to the PCB. Since it's the only surviving example of the card, and no production card was made with dual 9800 Pros, the database should reflect reality and show the actual specs.


who has that card anyways i need better pics of it xD


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Oct 15, 2017)

T4C Fantasy said:


> who has that card anyways i need better pics of it xD



http://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=17341&hilit=seizure&start=8500


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 15, 2017)

Modzy said:


> http://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=17341&hilit=seizure&start=8500


thanks but with fan sinks on and not so dusty, where can i contact?


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Oct 15, 2017)

hmm maybe, sign up for those forums and see if he's still an active member. otherwise im not sure. He's from Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Oct 18, 2017)

So while I wait for my more exciting recent purchase to arrive from the UK. I've been looking for a ATI Radeon 7500 64mb PCI card for a while to use in my P3/Win98 PC. And Ebay seem to have them listed for really stupid prices. Like upwards of *$700USD* ???

But I found this really nice Hercules 3D Prophet (Radeon) 9000 64mb PCI. It seems to have a much larger PCB than the AGP version, and the previous owner added a 40mm blue LED fan.

(Sorry no die shots yet, I forgot when doing these photos)


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 19, 2017)

Modzy said:


> So while I wait for my more exciting recent purchase to arrive from the UK. I've been looking for a ATI Radeon 7500 64mb PCI card for a while to use in my P3/Win98 PC. And Ebay seem to have them listed for really stupid prices. Like upwards of *$700USD* ???
> 
> But I found this really nice Hercules 3D Prophet (Radeon) 9000 64mb PCI. It seems to have a much larger PCB than the AGP version, and the previous owner added a 40mm blue LED fan.
> 
> ...



Gloriously incandescent.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Oct 24, 2017)

So back in 2002 I was a poor student, and when first layed eyes on the card below in a magazine. It was like love at first sight. Sadly, being $700AUD it was far from affordable. So I bought it's little brother the Asus Ti4800 SE.

I know this is already on the list, but meet the newest addition to my collection. The ultimate poster card for the geforce 4 era, the Asus V8460 Ultra Deluxe 128mb. (Ti4600 of course)


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 25, 2017)

Modzy said:


> So back in 2002 I was a poor student, and when first layed eyes on the card below in a magazine. It was like love at first sight. Sadly, being $700AUD it was far from affordable. So I bought it's little brother the Asus Ti4800 SE.
> 
> I know this is already on the list, but meet the newest addition to my collection. The ultimate poster card for the geforce 4 era, the Asus V8460 Ultra Deluxe 128mb. (Ti4600 of course)
> 
> View attachment 93363



Very nice addition! I personally feel that LeadTek and ABIT had better looking cards, but the features ASUS packed into their GeForce4 cards was incredible.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Oct 25, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> Very nice addition! I personally feel that LeadTek and ABIT had better looking cards, but the features ASUS packed into their GeForce4 cards was incredible.



These ones? The Abit one is nice. But the leadtek looks, meh imo. The best looking of all I think is the triplex ti 4600.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 25, 2017)

Modzy said:


> These ones? The Abit one is nice. But the leadtek looks, meh imo. The best looking of all I think is the triplex ti 4600.
> 
> View attachment 93375
> View attachment 93376



Yes to the Leadtek. Those early heatsinks with multiple fans dotted around tickle me pink. Love the absurdity of it.

However for ABIT I was referring to the Siluro OTES design:
 

Quite forward thinking.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Oct 25, 2017)

Sparkle also did a similar card to leadtek.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 25, 2017)

Modzy said:


> Sparkle also did a similar card to leadtek.
> 
> View attachment 93378



Oh yeah this style was the thing for awhile. 2002 - 2004 saw Soltek, Sparkle, Leadtek, Gainward, BFG Tech, Albatron, Chaintech and even ASUS put a bunch of tiny fans all over their cards.

The most insane of which was of course Albatron's Gigi GeForce FX 5950 Ultra:


Followed closely by The Gigi FX 5700 Ultra:


Which was followed in third by the Chaintech FX 5700 Ultra Apogee:


Honorary mention, and actually one of my favorites, Leadtek WinFast A350 TDH:


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Oct 25, 2017)

That Albatron FX 5950 is sexy, It's also the only FX card on my list to get. Maybe If I find a reference 5800 Ultra with the UV green cooler. But I was never a big fan of the FX series of cards.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 25, 2017)

For GeForce FX these cards are on my list:

ABIT GeForce FX 5900 Siluro OTES:


PixelView GeForce FX 5900 XT GL:
 

Oh and pretty much any GeForce PCX I can get ahold of. Have yet to get one.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice that PixelView one is mad. I'm asuming the readout thing is for overclocking and fan control?

This Leadtek ones nice too. Kinda retro rocketeer looking in a way. (just realized you linked it too)


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 25, 2017)

Modzy said:


> Nice that PixelView one is mad. I'm asuming the readout thing is for overclocking and fan control?



Core temp and fan speed. They made a FX 5700 version too which I would certainly buy if one were for sale.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 25, 2017)

@Modzy Since we were talking GeForce4, here's a rare variant of the GeForce4 Ti 4600:

  

XBIT Labs had one in for review and found it pretty lackluster, but it certainly looks out of place for a GeForce4. Full-cover shroud, blower, and a backplate. Couldn't find much information about whether it was released or not, but EVGA's own site shows this design as a "mock up".


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Oct 25, 2017)

well the thing is the entire GF4 line up in general were kinda lackluster. The R300, 9500/9700 Pros were just utterly dominate. The scores below are from what I've tested so far on my 3.6Ghz P4 northwood. Even the FX line up struggled to compete with the ATI cards back then. It took the 6800 series to finally get nvidia back the crown.

*3DMark01SE*
GF3 Ti 500  - 9918
GF4 Ti4200 - 11471
GF4 Ti4600 - 13216
9500 Pro     -14274
9700 Pro    - 16408
9800 Pro    - 17616
9800 XT     - 18802

*3DMark03*
GF3 Ti 500 - 1558
GF4 Ti4200 - 1663
GF4 Ti4600 - 1992
9500 Pro     -5265
9700 Pro     - 6891
9800 Pro     - 7634
9800 XT      - 8222


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 25, 2017)

Modzy said:


> well the thing is the entire GF4 line up in general were kinda lackluster. The R300, 9500/9700 Pros were just utterly dominate. The scores below are from what I've tested so far on my 3.6Ghz P4 northwood. Even the FX line up struggled to compete with the ATI cards back then. It took the 6800 series to finally get nvidia back the crown.
> 
> *3DMark01SE*
> GF3 Ti 500  - 9918
> ...



Keep in mind as well that R300 came out later. Only a few months later, but NV25 did hit the scene first and was considered the benchmark to beat, so R300 _had _to be faster. The GeForce FX series was a disaster from the start due to nVidia trying to cash in on the 3Dfx acquisition by pushing that design team to create a "feature rich" architecture on a new node that could stretch enough to beat R300. They completely fucked themselves with their SM2.0 implementation and giving ATi time to refine R350 and R360 by waiting for 130nm.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 5, 2017)

I miss the 9600/9700/9800 days. 

I played a lot of Quake 3 lol


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 5, 2017)

Fouquin said:


> Oh yeah this style was the thing for awhile. 2002 - 2004 saw Soltek, Sparkle, Leadtek, Gainward, BFG Tech, Albatron, Chaintech and even ASUS put a bunch of tiny fans all over their cards.
> 
> The most insane of which was of course Albatron's Gigi GeForce FX 5950 Ultra:
> 
> ...



My Gainward 5950U


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 20, 2018)

Few things to note :

Gigabyte card did work on my Rampage II Extreme, however only in Single GPU mode (I forced PCIe "x8" from BIOS), and with second card for POST screen and driver install (GPU "starts" only from Windows Desktop).
Sadly, I don't have MB with native support for it (yet) 

Zotac : Here's the thing that boggled my mind a bit : It's got 3 VRM phases per GPU (which is crazy considering standard GTX 275 has 6) :E
vGPU is 1,05V. Also, thermal pads for GPUs VRMs, NF200 chip, and "visual chip" for GT200 - had cookied flexibility  (so I replaced them).


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Jan 22, 2018)

dam that duel 6600GT looks nice. hard to come by these days too.


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 25, 2018)

Right on the heels of selling my 1070 ES I picked up this poor guy:



Radeon HD 5770 ES from around May 25, 2009. The card itself has suffered some extreme damages; missing caps, busted vreg, gouged PCB, torn up traces, bent crossfire finger. It's a mess, and well above my skill level to repair. The most interesting (and still functional) part if this card is the cooler. Below is a comparison to the similar in style but completely different Radeon HD 4770 reference cooler.



The heatsink design of this sample is the same as the final revision 5770; a finstack on top of a thin vapor chamber. The fan housing is physically the same as the 4770 reference, however the fan, air channel, and shroud have all been changed. This card gives a glimpse into the design work behind even a low-end product. While it'll probably never function again as a GPU I'll be keeping this one in the
collection.

Edit: Upon reassembly of both cards I noticed that the 4770 shown is actually _newer _than the 5770 ES with a PCB date of 0926 and ASIC date of 0933, 6 weeks and 11 weeks newer respectively. The 5770 ES was labeled by June 29, 2009 (week 27) almost a month and a half before the 4770's ASIC would be fused. Interesting trivia.


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 3, 2018)

New old card 




And all my cards in one photo :


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 3, 2018)

How loud are those while gaming ?


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hmm... comparing all (loudest to quitest) :
3D1 > 7900 GX2 >> GTX 275 CoOp.

3D1 has two fans and it's noisy, 7900 GX2 can get loud after it get's heated while playing.
GTX 275 is a bit quiter than single PCB GTX 295 (since it uses the same coolling and mostly PCB, while not using SLI).
I don't have a sound meter, so can't tell you exact dB.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm still yet to pickup a quadro 4500 x2 

my collections grown slight over the past few months. think there is a couple voodoo cards not in these photos that im testing in my win98 build atm. I picked up a voodoo 3 2000 pci & another set of voodoo 2's.


----------



## Therandomness (Mar 3, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> New old card
> -snip-
> And all my cards in one photo :
> -snip-


Lucky! It's hard to find a 275 co-op nowadays. Last time I saw one, it was on Amazon for like £100  And lucky once more to have a working 7900 GX2. I have the faulty Quadro variant, missing a load of surface mount caps and such. Which actually brings up a nice question, would you mind helping me in a while if I sent pictures of what was missing and you could measure the values of what I needed?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 3, 2018)

you can use the link on my sig to the discord server if you all wish to talk about these things in real time


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 4, 2018)

Therandomness said:


> I have the faulty Quadro variant, missing a load of surface mount caps and such. Which actually brings up a nice question, would you mind helping me in a while if I sent pictures of what was missing and you could measure the values of what I needed?


OK. Upload them to imgur, and sent me link.
Here's VRM section of my bottom card.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 7, 2018)

Debating if R9 Fury will be rare since it's a bit of an oddball but a powerhouse.


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (Mar 7, 2018)

Maybe the Nano or Fury X, but normal fury sold quiet well so its not as uncommon to see.


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Mar 15, 2018)

I Got 2x 7900 GX2, maybe try to benchmark a little for Fun with a 7980 XE


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 15, 2018)

Grabbed up another sample, this time it's a GTX 295 V2! Very late sample that appears to have undergone quite a few revisions on its own.



BIOS date is May 2, 2009 which means it's not got any special cut features packed in or anything. The ASICs on the other hand are from well before the original GTX 295 retail release, having a date stamp around November 24 - 30, 2008. The ASICs also carry a few different numbers written on, the most visible of which is 127. Both carry another number that does not match, although those are not legible. So far a stable card that has had no irregular performance compared to a retail card.


----------



## Therandomness (Mar 19, 2018)

I seem to have found a listing on eBay for a potential review/engineering sample HD 6990. Problem is, it's £190. Shall I try persuade the seller to lower the price to £120 or less?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 19, 2018)

Therandomness said:


> I seem to have found a listing on eBay for a potential review/engineering sample HD 6990. Problem is, it's £190. Shall I try persuade the buyer to lower the price to £120 or less?


try it!


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 19, 2018)

Therandomness said:


> I seem to have found a listing on eBay for a potential review/engineering sample HD 6990. Problem is, it's £190. Shall I try persuade the buyer to lower the price to £120 or less?



I paid around $200 for my sample 6990, but I know prices haven't changed much in the last 4 years. I think it could be worth it, they tend to be cherry picked and plenty of fun to play with.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2018)

I love this thread. 

Damn, I had a 970 blower from EVGA, not THAT rare, but a cool sight from all those two or three fan AIB models. Had that in SLI with a Gbyte G1 Gaming 970.

edit: I guess that a photo is also welcome. Sorry for that boxed cooler, but I had a Pentium G4560 back then and it rocked with that old copper-core stock cooler. 



Spoiler


----------



## Therandomness (Mar 23, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> Damn, I had a 970 blower from EVGA, not THAT rare, but a cool sight from all those two or three fan AIB models. Had that in SLI with a Gbyte G1 Gaming 970.
> 
> ...


'Back then'
'G4560'
Make your mind up 
You mean G3258?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2018)

Therandomness said:


> 'Back then'
> 'G4560'
> Make your mind up
> You mean G3258?


Nope, G4560. I'm still using the same Z170 mobo. I had a Sabertooth Z87 when I had a G3258.


----------



## SeizureLeisure (Apr 10, 2018)

Hey guys, new to the forums here.
Can anyone tell me what this is? All I know is it's AMD, and it's a 2GB Card.
Let me know if you know!

Thanks!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

SeizureLeisure said:


> Hey guys, new to the forums here.
> Can anyone tell me what this is? All I know is it's AMD, and it's a 2GB Card.
> Let me know if you know!
> 
> Thanks!


Looks Barts GPU based its all i can say, and possible HIS and OEM HIS at that, which i didnt think they did.


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 10, 2018)

SeizureLeisure said:


> Hey guys, new to the forums here.
> Can anyone tell me what this is? All I know is it's AMD, and it's a 2GB Card.
> Let me know if you know!
> 
> Thanks!



It's an HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ that somebody peeled the label off of.

*https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b58/his-hd-7870-iceq*


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 10, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> It's an HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ that somebody peeled the label off of.
> 
> *https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b58/his-hd-7870-iceq*


nice Barts and Pitcairn look the same in the rear


----------



## dieselcat18 (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## droopyRO (Apr 11, 2018)

SeizureLeisure said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is?


Looks like a Glock 19.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 11, 2018)

Palit \ gainward HD 4850 GDDR5 edition:

https://www.techpowerup.com/88442/g...-4850-gs-glh-card-with-512-mb-of-gddr5-memory






This HD4870 in a disguise is said to be one of the key elements in ending palit and AMD's relationship.


----------



## Therandomness (Apr 12, 2018)

SeizureLeisure said:


> Hey guys, new to the forums here.
> Can anyone tell me what this is? All I know is it's AMD, and it's a 2GB Card.
> Let me know if you know!
> 
> Thanks!


From where it says 'H787Q2G2M' I'm willing to bet that that's a 2GB HD 7870.

And it looks like I was correct.
http://www.hisdigital.com/gb/product2-684.shtml

EDIT: Lol I was late after the forums didn't load properly.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 12, 2018)

Therandomness said:


> From where it says 'H787Q2G2M' I'm willing to bet that that's a 2GB HD 7870.
> 
> And it looks like I was correct.
> http://www.hisdigital.com/gb/product2-684.shtml


yeah Fouquin got it, i was looking at the rear of the gpu chip which looks like 6870 aswel didnt know 7870 chip looked identical.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Apr 12, 2018)

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/026.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/027.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/023.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/022.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/021.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/024.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/017.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/015.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/DSCF0718.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/DSCF0700.jpg

http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/DSCF0773.jpg


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 12, 2018)

dieselcat18 said:


> http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/026.jpg
> 
> http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo99/DieselCat18/027.jpg
> 
> ...



Don't look rare or unreleased, but nice little collection.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 12, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> Don't look rare or unreleased, but nice little collection.














Larrabee GPU xD


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 12, 2018)

dieselcat18 said:


> View attachment 99629View attachment 99630


Ah, the first card with a 1GHz core clock out of the box!


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 12, 2018)

It looks like the next Intel GPU project is not gonna be just a project (hopefully) we really need a third player in the Desktop GPU market and maybe also in the Desktop CPU market


----------



## Therandomness (Apr 12, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd kill for one of those.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 12, 2018)

On the shroud:


> not for sale or resale


On the back:


> (Warranty) VOID is seal is broke



I understand that it's a functional production model mock-up, but it's still funny


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 13, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> View attachment 99649View attachment 99650View attachment 99651View attachment 99652View attachment 99653
> 
> Larrabee GPU xD


It looks a lot like a Xeon Phi externally.


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 13, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> It looks a lot like a Xeon Phi externally.



That's because it pretty much is. Larrabee became Knights Ferry once Intel realized their MIC design was better for straight compute. The Knights Ferry developer cards are almost all Larrabee cards.

Side note: this is also why Larrabee samples appear on eBay somewhat regularly (1-2 times a year). Intel actually made quite a few batches of them for the developer partners working on Knights Ferry.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 14, 2018)

revamped the listing to a more modern feel


----------



## Therandomness (Apr 14, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> revamped the listing to a more modern feel


Typo wherever it says Matrix, it says Maxtrix instead


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 14, 2018)

Therandomness said:


> Typo wherever it says Matrix, it says Maxtrix instead


Fixed lol


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorry for the quality since these pictures were taken more than 10 years ago. I was looking thru old photos i had on another forum, ATi X1800GTO2, the first high end card i ever owned up to that point. I later installed an Accelero X2 as the noise from the stock cooler was high. I remember spending my summer vacation money on that card.
PS: check out the suspension system i had for the HDD


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 24, 2018)

Been about 3 years since I got my first nVidia sample, and since then the family has grown quite a bit. Missed out on some stellar cards along the way, but I'm happy to have what I have. Here's all the ones in the collection so far.



*Left column:*
1. Quadro FX 3800 ES
2. GeForce GTX 260 ES
3. GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 ES
4. GeForce GTX 295 ES

*Right Column:*
1. Quadro FX 4500 (A2) ES
2. Quadro FX 4500 (A2) ES
3. GeForce GTX 460 V2 ES
4. GeForce GTX 470 (A3) ES
5. GeForce GTX 480 (A3) ES
6. Quadro 4000 ES

Some omissions worth mentioning:

1. Both GTX 980 samples are still in use and are thus not present in the photo.
2. The GTX 460 V2 sample (third down, right side) has 2 identical brothers not pictured.
3. The Ageia "Maplewood" samples aren't included as they are mostly pre-nVidia (though they use the G70 cooler design).
4. It's possible I forgot a card because it's still packed and I didn't see it. Keeping track of GPUs is getting tough.

Alright enough showing off. For now.


----------



## Xpect (Apr 25, 2018)

I can't even find a picture of the Ageia Maplewood. I only manged to find a slight mention on the web. Can you please please please please take some pictures of them? Are they working? 

I loved the whole PhysX PPU Card idea, until Nvidia bought them (not including my system atm which is just an emergency system cobbled together, I never used Nvidia in my main rig since the 7900GS more than 10 years ago)


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 25, 2018)

Xpect said:


> I can't even find a picture of the Ageia Maplewood. I only manged to find a slight mention on the web. Can you please please please please take some pictures of them? Are they working?
> 
> I loved the whole PhysX PPU Card idea, until Nvidia bought them (not including my system atm which is just an emergency system cobbled together, I never used Nvidia in my main rig since the 7900GS more than 10 years ago)



I posted them when I got them a couple years ago: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rare-gpus-unreleased-gpus.176929/page-6#post-3398237

I tried to get them onto the PhysX wiki, but the guy who maintains it has basically shut down his forum and I couldn't create an account or message him to share the find. Information and pictures of real life Ageia PPU2s are a TPU exclusive. 

For what it's worth only two of the cards actually power on, and only one of those is stable enough to run the Ageia demo and FluidMark. I've not done any game testing with it.


----------



## Xpect (Apr 27, 2018)

Thank you for that link. I must have missed them while skimming through this thread some time ago. They are absolutely awesome. Like I said, I f*cking loved the concept of the PPU cards. And PhysX in general. But only before it was assimilated by Nvidia


----------



## CyrionX (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi 
I'm so glad that I found a forum where people actually still talk about rare GFXcards. 
By some twist of fate, I came into ownership of a Gainward GTX 295 1792MB dual PCB card. ( the one with the DHE fan on the side)
buuut...she's still new and the seal hasn't been broken yet. So that's the point where I am just lost, because I can't find any reference apart from used cards, which change owners for around 60€ ( living in Germany atm)
So I would appreciate any thoughts you might have on that, e.g. if something like "used" or "new" makes a difference there at all.

Thanks alot in advance


----------



## erek (May 1, 2018)

All, 

I just bought this Vega 64 ES, but someone questioned that there's a Void Warranty sticker on one of the screws... any comments?   I'm really hoping it has a BIOS that's not in this database:  https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?manufacturer=AMD&model=RX+Vega+64


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 1, 2018)

erek said:


> All,
> 
> I just bought this Vega 64 ES, but someone questioned that there's a Void Warranty sticker on one of the screws... any comments?   I'm really hoping it has a BIOS that's not in this database:  https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?manufacturer=AMD&model=RX+Vega+64
> 
> ...


put it in gpuz show a screenshot

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...&version=&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=
more bios


----------



## erek (May 1, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> put it in gpuz show a screenshot
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...&version=&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=
> more bios



hope to receive the card by the end of the week.   is there any cause of concern with the legitimacy of an ES having a Void Warranty sticker on a screw?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 1, 2018)

erek said:


> hope to receive the card by the end of the week.   is there any cause of concern with the legitimacy of an ES having a Void Warranty sticker on a screw?


i would ask @Fouquin but i dont see why not, some do come with them.


----------



## Fouquin (May 1, 2018)

erek said:


> I just bought this Vega 64 ES





erek said:


> hope to receive the card by the end of the week.   is there any cause of concern with the legitimacy of an ES having a Void Warranty sticker on a screw?



Oh you lucky bugger! I've been poking around for a hint of Vega samples in the wild and you've managed to snag one, that means they're out there!

I wouldn't worry about the sticker. AMD puts warranty stickers on samples sometimes, especially late production ones that are final spec. I would guess they put one on this card because it was being sent out to an OEM for testing and they don't want them tinkering with the cards. The sticker itself is fairly easy to circumvent with a steady hand and a razor blade. Pop it open and see if the PCB or ASIC has any distinguished marking (usually sharpie). If it has that plus the yellow sticker, it's legit.

Edit: Quick look at eBay confirms it for me. These are samples for either external testing/review or internal tinkering. Here's another one up for sale right now.


----------



## erek (May 1, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> Oh you lucky bugger! I've been poking around for a hint of Vega samples in the wild and you've managed to snag one, that means they're out there!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the sticker. AMD puts warranty stickers on samples sometimes, especially late production ones that are final spec. I would guess they put one on this card because it was being sent out to an OEM for testing and they don't want them tinkering with the cards. The sticker itself is fairly easy to circumvent with a steady hand and a razor blade. Pop it open and see if the PCB or ASIC has any distinguished marking (usually sharpie). If it has that plus the yellow sticker, it's legit.
> 
> Edit: Quick look at eBay confirms it for me. These are samples for either external testing/review or internal tinkering. Here's another one up for sale right now.


are these Late / Final Spec / External Testing / Review samples still Rare and coveted?    Someone did point me out and I recall myself an actual Prototype of the Vega, so I just wonder if what i got is still considered interesting enough:


----------



## Fouquin (May 1, 2018)

erek said:


> are these Late / Final Spec / External Testing / Review samples still Rare and coveted?    Someone did point me out and I recall myself an actual Prototype of the Vega, so I just wonder if what i got is still considered interesting enough:
> 
> View attachment 100416



Certainly still considered rare. It's possible they made thousands of these cards but they aren't retail cards by any means. I've noticed with older generations that even late sample cards can have some quirks. My Fury X sample for example is a pretty late production card, and yet the core was clearly cherry picked and the primary UEFI it shipped with has an increased power limit of 150% allowing for some pretty good overclocking.

As for the "proper" sample you posted above, I very much doubt that card ever makes it out of AMD unmolested. I've got a few internal test sample cards that are covered in hand-soldered bypasses. component revisions, and unfinished assemblies and they're all beat up and destroyed. I almost prefer the working yellow-sticker cards than the used and abused ones. But yes, what you have would be less rare and coveted than a much earlier revision, especially something with the debug PCB. Doesn't make it less cool to be honest.


----------



## erek (May 1, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> Certainly still considered rare. It's possible they made thousands of these cards but they aren't retail cards by any means. I've noticed with older generations that even late sample cards can have some quirks. My Fury X sample for example is a pretty late production card, and yet the core was clearly cherry picked and the primary UEFI it shipped with has an increased power limit of 150% allowing for some pretty good overclocking.
> 
> As for the "proper" sample you posted above, I very much doubt that card ever makes it out of AMD unmolested. I've got a few internal test sample cards that are covered in hand-soldered bypasses. component revisions, and unfinished assemblies and they're all beat up and destroyed. I almost prefer the working yellow-sticker cards than the used and abused ones. But yes, what you have would be less rare and coveted than a much earlier revision, especially something with the debug PCB. Doesn't make it less cool to be honest.



Thank you for your assistance

Here is all the history of the card that i have so far from the seller:

" I had recived it from an AMD employee, they were off-loading some equipmemt to make room for new items. "


----------



## Fouquin (May 1, 2018)

erek said:


> Thank you for your assistance
> 
> Here is all the history of the card that i have so far from the seller:
> 
> " I had recived it from an AMD employee, they were off-loading some equipmemt to make room for new items. "



Yeah... He's a bit of a dick for selling it. They give samples out freely from time to time but the official stance is they should carry no value at all. The seller decided to disregard that and make a quick buck instead. Not surprising honestly.

Here's what Robert Hallock had to say about it when I asked him:


----------



## erek (May 1, 2018)

I also have this nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 1, 2018)

erek said:


> I also have this nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra


THAT.....is a very rare card.

On your Vega ES, warranty sticker means nothing. There is no warranty on samples.


----------



## erek (May 2, 2018)

Here's an update on the Vega 64 ES so far:

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wewdp

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/196293/196293

Additional update, the card seems totally unremarkable aside from the Engineering Sample...






@Fouquin  could my card still be an ES? even though it's basically a final revision retail card?


----------



## Fouquin (May 2, 2018)

erek said:


> Here's an update on the Vega 64 ES so far:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wewdp
> 
> ...



Because of the sticker I would say that it is certainly an ES, but the card is physically and functionally the same as a retail Vega 64. Judging from the UEFI date it looks to be newer than the initial Vega launch by quite some time. So what makes this card special is that it was pulled from retail shipment specifically by AMD and marked for their use only. It's also still possible it's got a golden sample ASIC or HBM2.


----------



## erek (May 2, 2018)

Apparently according to someone else this is a molded die card:  https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-vega-package-problem,35281.html


----------



## Therandomness (May 15, 2018)

So a friend of mine has a relatively interesting card, it’s a Quadro 4000 but it has the GF110 core instead of the standard GF100. It also has a slightly different PCB. Any thoughts?


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (May 15, 2018)

what about this one guys?


----------



## erek (May 15, 2018)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> what about this one guys?




Grumble, some of us at [H] suspect maybe Linus underhandedly poached this card from an eBay auction that we were legitimately bidding on.


https://hardforum.com/threads/intel-larrabee-a-prototype.1948986/



cdabc123 said:


> well now im kinda wondering if intel ever steped in atall or if linus just contacted the seller after the auction


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (May 15, 2018)

erek said:


> Grumble, some of us at [H] suspect maybe Linus underhandedly poached this card from an eBay auction that we were legitimately bidding on.
> 
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/intel-larrabee-a-prototype.1948986/



Damn... I would be pissed if it was me... (Would love to own this card tho)


----------



## erek (May 15, 2018)

Here's some very useful information: https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=57207

Maybe he can see the card being detected in the device Manager if he uses a separate video card or igp?


----------



## Fouquin (May 15, 2018)

erek said:


> Grumble, some of us at [H] suspect maybe Linus underhandedly poached this card from an eBay auction that we were legitimately bidding on.
> 
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/intel-larrabee-a-prototype.1948986/



When I looked it was a buy-it-now auction from the seller for $300 USD. It's possible the seller ended the auction and quickly relisted at an agreed price, but that's a pretty annoying process.

I've tried finding the original listing but it has expired from eBay.


----------



## erek (May 15, 2018)

I have confirmation from the "Russian" who owns the other Larrabee prototype that "XXXsh: he says it shows in the system as co-processor" ... that is with booting to video with an IGP or Dedicated other video card.



Fouquin said:


> When I looked it was a buy-it-now auction from the seller for $300 USD. It's possible the seller ended the auction and quickly relisted at an agreed price, but that's a pretty annoying process.
> 
> I've tried finding the original listing but it has expired from eBay.



Beyond this?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Larr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Fouquin (May 15, 2018)

erek said:


> I have confirmation from the "Russian" who owns the other Larrabee prototype that "XXXsh: he says it shows in the system as co-processor" ... that is with booting to video with an IGP or Dedicated other video card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I recall it being a flat $300 with the same $20 shipping, but I could be mistaken. I can't provide any alternative link so I'm just going to assume what you've posted is what I saw and I just remembered it incorrectly.


----------



## Face2Face (May 16, 2018)

Thanks to Modzy for sending me here. I have my hands on a rare preview sample.

 S3 Gamma Chrome S18 Pro. 

I'll take some better pics


----------



## Cutting-Edge Retro (May 16, 2018)

very jelly of that card


----------



## Face2Face (May 16, 2018)

Modzy said:


> very jelly of that card


Don't worry, there are plenty of cards you have that I'd love to own  I'll probably grab another cooler before I take some worthy shots of it.


----------



## erek (May 17, 2018)

@Fouquin , others

Does anyone know the value of Capacitor C1131 ?  Also does this seem like a legitimate Sample / close to a prototype?  It seems to be an "ATI Radeon X800 Pro 256MB GDDR3 AGP VGA/TVO/DVI-I"


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

erek said:


> @Fouquin , others
> 
> Does anyone know the value of Capacitor C1131 ?  Also does this seem like a legitimate Sample / close to a prototype?  It seems to be an "ATI Radeon X800 Pro 256MB GDDR3 AGP VGA/TVO/DVI-I"
> 
> View attachment 101076


What's the Asic P/N, it's bunched up, the P/N 102-A26101-00 is X800 Pro 256MB, but Brand can't be determined.


----------



## erek (May 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> What's the Asic P/N, it's bunched up, the P/N 102-A26101-00 is X800 Pro 256MB, but Brand can't be determined.


I haven't gotten it yet, but i'm trying to ascertain the chances of getting a legitimate ES where the die is also marked ENG or Engineering Sample, etc...

i have for comparison this REview sample label, much later revision:


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

Ok the asic number doesn't look up on the web, the only thing i can think of is the Engineer Modification number. Otherwise post a screenshot of GPU-Z when it arrives, could probably tell what maker had that card.


----------



## erek (May 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok the asic number doesn't look up on the web, the only thing i can think of is the Engineer Modification number. Otherwise post a screenshot of GPU-Z when it arrives, could probably tell what maker had that card.



Capacitor C1131 is ripped off the board, so i think it won't work until that's replaced

do you think it's too Final reference board / Revision to have an Engineering Sample labeled Die?  The Rev. 19


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2018)

erek said:


> I haven't gotten it yet, but i'm trying to ascertain the chances of getting a legitimate ES where the die is also marked ENG or Engineering Sample, etc...
> 
> i have for comparison this REview sample label, much later revision:
> 
> View attachment 101079


Less than two weeks apart in the dates on those labels.
Also the Asic P/N is almost the same: 215RAACGA11FS and 215RADCGA11F


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

erek said:


> Capacitor C1131 is ripped off the board, so i think it won't work until that's replaced
> 
> do you think it's too Final reference board / Revision to have an Engineering Sample labeled Die?  The Rev. 19



Both have different revision numbers, last i recall the higher the revision number the closer the board is to perfection



Caring1 said:


> Less than two weeks apart in the dates on those labels.
> Also the Asic P/N is almost the same: 215RAACGA11FS and 215RADCGA11F


----------



## erek (May 17, 2018)

The Revision 90 board isn't marked with ES/ENG/Engineering Sample, but is hand labeled with "L318"...   honestly this doesn't give me much that the Rev 19 will have a labeled Die with ES, etc...






Here's a VERY early (2/25/04) GREEN PCB ES with labeled Die...  (wish it were mine...)


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

The newer board was made a week later just about too, so rev 19, is closer to ES, but if it doesnt say ES on the Die then it might be a production die


----------



## Face2Face (May 17, 2018)

Ordered a new-old stock cooler for the S18 Pro 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/330855909341

I still need to test the card as well... Either way - It will have a new cooler.



erek said:


> The Revision 90 board isn't marked with ES/ENG/Engineering Sample, but is hand labeled with "L318"...   honestly this doesn't give me much that the Rev 19 will have a labeled Die with ES, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is interesting. I have a number of non-qualification sample cards. Now I'll have to take a look at the Die.


----------



## Fouquin (May 17, 2018)

erek said:


> @Fouquin , others
> 
> Does anyone know the value of Capacitor C1131 ?  Also does this seem like a legitimate Sample / close to a prototype?  It seems to be an "ATI Radeon X800 Pro 256MB GDDR3 AGP VGA/TVO/DVI-I"
> 
> View attachment 101076



It's a legit sticker, and as others have said the closer to release these cards got the more complete they got. It's always possible that a card has a retail ASIC (from a final batch that possibly includes shipped parts) and an ES sticker, or the reverse. I've seen a few cards marked ES that have board and ASIC dates _newer _than the retail launch of the part itself, doesn't necessarily mean it's not legit. It is still cool to have the full package though.


----------



## Face2Face (May 17, 2018)

These two are engineering or Press samples as well (At least I think?) I still need to remove the coolers. and change the TIM.


----------



## erek (May 17, 2018)

Face2Face said:


> These two are engineering or Press samples as well (At least I think?) I still need to remove the coolers. and change the TIM.



Can you get an Engineering / Press Sample (Review) of the FX 5800 Ultra with the Translucent Neon Green Shroud, please?


----------



## Face2Face (May 17, 2018)

erek said:


> Can you get an Engineering / Press Sample (Review) of the FX 5800 Ultra with the Translucent Neon Green Shroud, please?



Who do you think this is? Jesus


----------



## erek (May 17, 2018)

Anyone seen something like this before (obviously not mine)

http://www.t-cpu.com/index.php/ati-sample/ati-sample/amd-radeon-grafics-es-3177.html#joomimg





Bogus, so i asked for a Die shot of that Non-qualification Sample Rev. 19 and there's not even hand written markings let alone the ES/ENG/Engineering Sample silkscreen:





Linus Tech Tips pretty much underhandedly ripped an Intel Larrabee from me and Red Falcon (legitimate winner of an eBay auction)... it's bullcrap:

https://hardforum.com/threads/intel-larrabee-a-prototype.1948986/page-4#post-1043635263


----------



## Fouquin (May 17, 2018)

erek said:


> Anyone seen something like this before (obviously not mine)
> 
> http://www.t-cpu.com/index.php/ati-sample/ati-sample/amd-radeon-grafics-es-3177.html#joomimg
> 
> View attachment 101127



Yeah looks like an MXMa test/qualification board. It's configured differently from what I'm used to seeing, as it could already have an ASIC mounted. "EXO S3" is a mobile design name, alludes to being for the R5 M33x series.


----------



## erek (May 30, 2018)

This isn't your typical Volari Duo V8.    It was originally received in a broken state, and then repaired.   It is owned by a Russian.   Notice the burn mark on the back of the card:


----------



## Face2Face (May 30, 2018)

erek said:


> This isn't your typical Volari Duo V8.    It was originally received in a broken state, and then repaired.   It is owned by a Russian.   Notice the burn mark on the back of the card:



I see you've been posting on [H] - I even mentioned you were looking for this card in the latest Pixel Talk Podcast. I hope you find one.


----------



## Fouquin (May 31, 2018)

Waited almost 5 years to find one of these cards. There aren't many "Limited Edition" cards that I want for the collection simply because they were hyped up and sold at a massive markup, but the 5970 Limited makes the mark for being a unique design.



The design is very closely related to the later 6990 (pictured above for reference). They are so close in fact that the PCB and backplate match in all but a couple places where screws are placed.

I haven't got any benchmarks recorded yet as I've just been having fun with the card so far. I should note that I am still looking for the original case or any of the accessories that the card would have come with. Sadly those are just as rare as the cards themselves, so it might be a pain to find.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 1, 2018)

That's frigging awesome @Fouquin


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 1, 2018)

erek said:


> Anyone seen something like this before (obviously not mine)
> 
> http://www.t-cpu.com/index.php/ati-sample/ati-sample/amd-radeon-grafics-es-3177.html#joomimg
> 
> ...



ive seen one and actually used a working one. its not exactly the same one you have there but it was a mobile hd5570 or something like that.

edit: tested it and could not get it to run. ill pull the heatsink off later and take a pick of the die.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 1, 2018)

Final_Fighter said:


> ive seen one and actually used a working one. its not exactly the same one you have there but it was a mobile hd5570 or something like that.
> 
> edit: tested it and could not get it to run. ill pull the heatsink off later and take a pick of the die.


make sure to get the text of the die visible in the shot xD

i collect chip numbers xD



erek said:


> The Revision 90 board isn't marked with ES/ENG/Engineering Sample, but is hand labeled with "L318"...   honestly this doesn't give me much that the Rev 19 will have a labeled Die with ES, etc...
> 
> View attachment 101081
> 
> ...



R420 Chip Numbers:
R420 GT (215RAACGA12F)
R420 PRO (215RAACGA11F)
R420 PRO ES (215RAYBGA11F)


----------



## erek (Jun 5, 2018)

Modzy said:


> Been a while since I check up on you guys. Been busy with my own collection recently, got a couple new cards to share soon.
> 
> Buuuut... while browsing google images I stumbled across this *thread *& found the guy who ended up with the 1 and only *Sapphire Radeon 9800 Maxx* in existance.
> 
> ...




How rare would you all say the XGI Volari Duo V8 is?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 6, 2018)

erek said:


> How rare would you all say the XGI Volari Duo V8 is?


Extremely.
Mostly just promo and review samples. Not sure if you could ever buy them retail. If you could, not very many sold.


----------



## erek (Jun 6, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Extremely.
> Mostly just promo and review samples. Not sure if you could ever buy them retail. If you could, not very many sold.


if one were to procure a brand new in the box and unsealed one, would it be a major blunder to unseal it to verify the contents?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 6, 2018)

erek said:


> if one were to procure a brand new in the box and unsealed one, would it be a major blunder to unseal it to verify the contents?


Could be seen both ways.
1) Could be unworking or a fake.
2) Unopened real thing has much greater value.

Me personally, I would probably not open it.


----------



## erek (Jun 6, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Could be seen both ways.
> 1) Could be unworking or a fake.
> 2) Unopened real thing has much greater value.
> 
> Me personally, I would probably not open it.



I'm still nervous about this, but I just bought an unopened Club3D XGI Volari Duo V8 ... won't have it in my own hands til expected delivery of Saturday ..


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 6, 2018)

Club3D was one of the brands that I think had actual retail versions out. I remember reading a non handpicked review about that but I can't remember where.


----------



## erek (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 6, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Club3D was one of the brands that I think had actual retail versions out. I remember reading a non handpicked review about that but I can't remember where.


Was did you pay if I'm not being too forward?


----------



## erek (Jun 6, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Was did you pay if I'm not being too forward?



Would it being Club3D make it less desirable?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 6, 2018)

Lol, no.
Any are desirable.


----------



## Face2Face (Jun 6, 2018)

erek said:


> View attachment 102105View attachment 102106


Awesome and congrats. How did you end up finding it?


----------



## erek (Jun 6, 2018)

Face2Face said:


> Awesome and congrats. How did you end up finding it?


https://hardforum.com/threads/wtb-3...-vega-holocube.1948907/page-6#post-1043664819


Just hoping it's truly legitimate, but the guy seems real enough, heatware and all

Anyone seen this PowerColor one on YouTube already?


----------



## Face2Face (Jun 18, 2018)

erek said:


> https://hardforum.com/threads/wtb-3...-vega-holocube.1948907/page-6#post-1043664819
> 
> 
> Just hoping it's truly legitimate, but the guy seems real enough, heatware and all
> ...



I'd open to the box to make sure the card is there and take it out to inspect it. You can always have it shrink wrapped again.


----------



## erek (Jun 18, 2018)

I have some updates, I received the Volari Duo V8, and also purchased an ES GeForce FX 5800 Ultra with the Green Translucent Shroud...

I really don't doubt that the volari is in there and will eventually get it x-rayed, but won't open the shrink wrap.  I received total verification and confirmation on reputation of the source from Kyle Bennett owner of [H]ard|OCP.   It would be so publicly known that i got ripped off if so.


----------



## erek (Jul 17, 2018)

---

picked up this seemingly close to prototype with a bodge wire board ...






also can't recall if i shared this, but took a gamble and booted up the Volari with the bulging caps... the sealed one is still sealed:


----------



## erek (Jul 18, 2018)

@Fouquin

Engineerin' Sample AMD FirePro W8000 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 Pro Graphics Card


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 18, 2018)

erek said:


> @Fouquin
> 
> Engineerin' Sample AMD FirePro W8000 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 Pro Graphics Card



I saw that pop up last night. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## erek (Jul 18, 2018)

What is this?  I don't even recognize the slot configuration of the actual card itself


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 18, 2018)

erek said:


> What is this?  I don't even recognize the slot configuration of the actual card itself
> 
> View attachment 104071


----------



## erek (Jul 18, 2018)

Fouquin said:


>



what's your opinion, would you ever collect such a beast?


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 18, 2018)

erek said:


> what's your opinion, would you ever collect such a beast?



Personally, no. I focus on usable hardware. A strange card to clutter the shelf is neat, but I much prefer one I can plug in and play with.

The only reason I might consider something like that is if the price is extremely agreeable.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 19, 2018)

Looks Mac Pro'ish


----------



## erek (Jul 19, 2018)

seems to be an Apple Xserve PCI-X card


----------



## erek (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## erek (Jul 22, 2018)

Asus Ares III New. | 




https://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-Ares-...637348?hash=item3b155009a4:g:Z0MAAOSw0GNbJ-t0

is this just an OEM 2900 XT ?
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=531606600662


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 24, 2018)

erek said:


> Asus Ares III New.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-Ares-...637348?hash=item3b155009a4:g:Z0MAAOSw0GNbJ-t0
> 
> is this just an OEM 2900 XT ?
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=531606600662


1. That price is a great joke, too funny.
2. I don't know but it looks like an old passive server card with a cheap Chinese blower tacked on the rear. I'd say fake, but could be wrong.


----------



## 27MaD (Jul 24, 2018)

3870x2 said:


> Wasn't the 3850x2 a thing?


Hello my friend !! , finally found someone here who own a core 2 duo like me


----------



## Ubersonic (Jul 24, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> hey everyone, i would like people to list   any and all concept/unreleased/ or just rare gpus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not a rare GPU, in fact it was probably one of the most common 6800 cards ASUS sold, including myself I know at least five people who had one.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 24, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Hello my friend !! , finally found someone here who own a core 2 duo like me


Got a big Tin of them  in the cupboard ( probably about 60 )


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 24, 2018)

Ubersonic said:


> That's not a rare GPU, in fact it was probably one of the most common 6800 cards ASUS sold, including myself I know at least five people who had one.


That was an awesome card. GT clocks and Ultra's PCB, usually those also unlocked.


----------



## erek (Jul 24, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> 1. That price is a great joke, too funny.
> 2. I don't know but it looks like an old passive server card with a cheap Chinese blower tacked on the rear. I'd say fake, but could be wrong.




Found the real 2900 XTX :

7400 USD

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c-s.w4002-104776029.18.18cafe9a1GKgL9&id=574194155456


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 24, 2018)

erek said:


>



I don't understand why Nvidia allow production of 780 Ti Classified and HOF but not Lightning. Both CLS and HOF can rise voltage to 1.35V without BIOS flash. Reference PCB limited at 1.212V unless hard mod.


----------



## erek (Jul 28, 2018)

what is this? rare?  @Mr.Scott @Fouquin 


it's supposedly an ASUS V9950 Ultra/TVD/256, but unlike any i've seen before, is it of any interest or can be explained down to meaninglessness?


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 28, 2018)

erek said:


> what is this? rare?  @Mr.Scott @Fouquin
> 
> 
> it's supposedly an ASUS V9950 Ultra/TVD/256, but unlike any i've seen before, is it of any interest or can be explained down to meaninglessness?



Best I can tell it's a retail card that's been worked over to add an LVDS interface. NV30 should support two LVDS channels by design, but I assume they were going for either extra channels or wider resolution range (UW-UXGA maybe?). Since the LVDS interface board is a Quantum3D board it's possible these are out of a Sentiris EGS series rack, or possibly in-house development workstations for working on the IDX series.


----------



## erek (Jul 28, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> Best I can tell it's a retail card that's been worked over to add an LVDS interface. NV30 should support two LVDS channels by design, but I assume they were going for either extra channels or wider resolution range (UW-UXGA maybe?). Since the LVDS interface board is a Quantum3D board it's possible these are out of a Sentiris EGS series rack, or possibly in-house development workstations for working on the IDX series.



Worth collecting?

The chip did seem to be this perhaps:  http://www.ti.com/product/SN65LVDS050 


Some of us thought maybe it was for mutliple video cards on GF FX  (Pre-SLI)   ("The quantum 3D module does something to sync multiple video cards together")


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 28, 2018)

erek said:


> Worth collecting?



What is and isn't worth collecting is completely subjective. You have to figure out what it's worth to you.

Some people would say anything non-standard is worth collecting, or anything with Quantum3D's name on it.




erek said:


> The chip did seem to be this perhaps:  http://www.ti.com/product/SN65LVDS050
> 
> 
> Some of us thought maybe it was for mutliple video cards on GF FX  (Pre-SLI)   ("The quantum 3D module does something to sync multiple video cards together")





Quantum3D had a solution for that in the Sentiris racks using NV17 and NV20, but it required completely proprietary interfaces and card designs to work. These are configured as individual cards using a standard AGP bus, it's unlikely they were interfacing multiple cards over AGP. It is possible they were running data through a compositing FPGA external to the systems running these cards, which could have been stitching things together for a large display.


----------



## erek (Jul 28, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> What is and isn't worth collecting is completely subjective. You have to figure out what it's worth to you.
> 
> Some people would say anything non-standard is worth collecting, or anything with Quantum3D's name on it.
> 
> ...



is it unlikely to be considered any type of prototype?


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 28, 2018)

erek said:


> is it unlikely to be considered any type of prototype?



It could have been used for developing the IDX system, which from what I can tell was built from the start with G71 in mind as the graphics architecture of choice. That would technically make them prototyping hardware despite being modified retail cards. Without much background information the speculations run wild.

Message the seller on eBay and ask them. They might have more information.

Edit: IDX 1000 was designed with NV20 initially, but later updated. These used custom interfaces.


----------



## Frick (Jul 28, 2018)

erek said:


> Asus Ares III New. |
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooohhhh the Ares cards are probably my favourite series of cards ever. Too bad multi GPU is more or less dead.


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 28, 2018)

@erek 

I think I found what system those cards may have came from/been built for: https://web.archive.org/web/2004040...um3d.com:80/press/PDF/2003/pr_4-29-03_ofx.pdf


----------



## erek (Jul 31, 2018)

Anyone seen a real Trident Blade XP (9980) 128-bit card before?   I need one


----------



## erek (Aug 3, 2018)

what's this one?  9800 or 260?

@Fouquin @Mr.Scott


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 3, 2018)

erek said:


> what's this one?  9800 or 260?
> 
> @Fouquin @Mr.Scott
> 
> View attachment 104812View attachment 104811View attachment 104810


Definitely 260 or 275


----------



## erek (Aug 3, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Definitely 260 or 275



is it of any interest or just junk?  someone wants $90 for it


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 3, 2018)

erek said:


> is it of any interest or just junk?  someone wants $90 for it


I would buy for 20$ not worth much to me


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 3, 2018)

erek said:


> what's this one?  9800 or 260?
> 
> @Fouquin @Mr.Scott
> 
> View attachment 104812View attachment 104811View attachment 104810



The VRAM arrangement suggests GTX 280, the shroud suggests GTX 260. I'd say it's probably a GTX 280, and is worth more like $40 at best. I get GTX 260 samples for $25 these days, so a 280 shouldn't demand such a premium.


----------



## erek (Aug 3, 2018)

This?

@Fouquin @Mr.Scott 








https://videocardz.net/nvidia-quadro-fx-4000-sdi-agp/


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 3, 2018)

erek said:


> This?
> 
> @Fouquin @Mr.Scott
> 
> ...



SDI board without the GPU it goes with, and what looks like could be an early G-Sync card (not the monitor G-Sync, but the Quadro FX G-Sync). Could just be a fairly generic tuner though.


----------



## erek (Aug 7, 2018)

Newest members to my collection including the SiS Xabre 600 (very rare?)







Face2Face said:


> Thanks to Modzy for sending me here. I have my hands on a rare preview sample.
> 
> S3 Gamma Chrome S18 Pro.
> 
> ...



This is becoming more desirable by the day !!!   So Rare!  @Face2Face


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 7, 2018)

Any Xabre is pretty tough to find now. 600 I would consider rare.
I have Rage Maxx also.


----------



## erek (Aug 23, 2018)

@Mr.Scott @Fouquin 

any ideas?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 23, 2018)

GTX260

Run it. Being an ES it might have unlocked shader count like a GTX280. They used the same basic core.


----------



## erek (Sep 3, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BFG-Geforc...276098?hash=item1cb8121142:g:0JwAAOSwuxhbi-xa


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 3, 2018)

erek said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BFG-Geforc...276098?hash=item1cb8121142:g:0JwAAOSwuxhbi-xa


I was excited until I saw the price.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 3, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> I was excited until I saw the price.


I'd have this rather than RTX 2080 Ti for its price.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 3, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I'd have this rather than RTX 2080 Ti for its price.


Hmmmmmmm..................me too probably.


----------



## erek (Sep 7, 2018)

@hard1k @Fouquin 

submitted full payment for this...


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 7, 2018)

"Still Excited"........I would be.
Highly desirable, for any collector.


----------



## erek (Sep 7, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> "Still Excited"........I would be.
> Highly desirable, for any collector.



3200 euros shipped though? overpriced?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 7, 2018)

What card is that?


----------



## erek (Sep 7, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> What card is that?


3dfx Voodoo 5 6000


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 7, 2018)

erek said:


> 3200 euros shipped though? overpriced?


Overpriced is subjective to each individual.
I would not pay that, where you obviously would.
They are not common at all, so it's pretty much whatever the seller wants to get. Someone will always buy it.


----------



## erek (Sep 7, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Overpriced is subjective to each individual.
> I would not pay that, where you obviously would.
> They are not common at all, so it's pretty much whatever the seller wants to get. Someone will always buy it.



the base price was 3000 euros, but ended up costing more due to shipping and other circumstances and conversion rates... what would you pay?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 7, 2018)

erek said:


> the base price was 3000 euros, but ended up costing more due to shipping and other circumstances and conversion rates... what would you pay?


Lol.
I honestly can't answer that. It would be a total impulse buy.


----------



## erek (Sep 12, 2018)

The 3dfx Voodoo 5 6000 was tested successfully and is being prepared to ship to me. All tests at 8xFSAA 



http://imgur.com/a/xaIOUUq


----------



## PrinceOfLove (Sep 13, 2018)

Does anyone have an idea what the market value of an Asus Ares 5870 x2 with the briefcase and all the accessories would be? Is it actually rare? Thanks


----------



## erek (Sep 13, 2018)

PrinceOfLove said:


> Does anyone have an idea what the market value of an Asus Ares 5870 x2 with the briefcase and all the accessories would be? Is it actually rare? Thanks



pics?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 13, 2018)

PrinceOfLove said:


> Does anyone have an idea what the market value of an Asus Ares 5870 x2 with the briefcase and all the accessories would be? Is it actually rare? Thanks



It's worth about the same as a Mars GTX 285 x2, and just about as rare, which is fairly.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 13, 2018)

erek said:


> the base price was 3000 euros,



Happy to see one going to a good home, but that would be too rich for my blood. Enjoy your unicorn though!



PrinceOfLove said:


> Does anyone have an idea what the market value of an Asus Ares 5870 x2 with the briefcase and all the accessories would be? Is it actually rare? Thanks



The last one I saw sell was just the card alone and it went for $140 at auction. As a complete kit I'd wager it's worth closer to $250 - $300.


----------



## erek (Sep 13, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> Happy to see one going to a good home, but that would be too rich for my blood. Enjoy your unicorn though!
> 
> 
> 
> The last one I saw sell was just the card alone and it went for $140 at auction. As a complete kit I'd wager it's worth closer to $250 - $300.



This guy wants 5000 Euros over at voodooalert : 

https://translate.google.com/transl...x.php?thread/22949-v-v56k/&pageNo=1&sandbox=1


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 13, 2018)

erek said:


> This guy wants 5000 Euros over at voodooalert :
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=https://www.voodooalert.de/board/forum/index.php?thread/22949-v-v56k/&pageNo=1&sandbox=1



Yeah that is in the realm of insanity for me. I couldn't justify that the card carries that much value.


----------



## erek (Sep 13, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> Yeah that is in the realm of insanity for me. I couldn't justify that the card carries that much value.



Heh, there's actually a Russian that's asking for either 8K USD or 8K Euros, i haven't determined which currency they're talking about, heh


----------



## erek (Sep 23, 2018)

The card finally arrived:  3dfx voodoo 5 6000


----------



## erek (Sep 26, 2018)

Not mine


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 26, 2018)

erek said:


> Not mine



I hope he had that parcel insured for it's real value.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 26, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ASUS-C...476008?hash=item1cb9c05d28:g:6twAAOSwbDlbn-lZ
Incase anyone is feeling lucky.....


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 26, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ASUS-C...476008?hash=item1cb9c05d28:g:6twAAOSwbDlbn-lZ
> Incase anyone is feeling lucky.....



My max bid was already surpassed a couple days ago. I really want this card, but the price is just insane...


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 26, 2018)

Compared to what I've seen, maybe $400-500 is the max you want to bid on this, but again that's not advice
Lol the have a bible verse in the description for some odd reason


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 26, 2018)

Bout right at $400-500.


----------



## erek (Sep 26, 2018)

how much would an Intel Larrabee Revision 1 be valued at currently?


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 26, 2018)

Priceless


----------



## erek (Sep 27, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Priceless



Really?


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 27, 2018)

erek said:


> how much would an Intel Larrabee Revision 1 be valued at currently?


If you mean the XEON Phi then not much


----------



## erek (Sep 27, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> If you mean the XEON Phi then not much



I'm referring the Intel Larrabee Prototype that was cancelled


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 27, 2018)

erek said:


> how much would an Intel Larrabee Revision 1 be valued at currently?



Last few that sold were in the $200-$300 range.


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Compared to what I've seen, maybe $400-500 is the max you want to bid on this, but again that's not advice
> Lol the have a bible verse in the description for some odd reason


For ASUS so loved the gamers, he gave them his only begotten MARS graphics card?


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 27, 2018)

Funnily enough, Mars is the Roman god of war/pain/suffering, which is whats going to happen to someones wallet when they bid on it


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2018)

God of war, yes. Pain and suffering, not so much... such would likely be attributed to attributed to Pluto (god of the underworld). Interestingly, one of their other brands, Ares, is the Greek name for the same guy (Mars).


----------



## erek (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm guessing that you've already tried to boot with it to no success? Even with a iGPU/other DGPU?
If you guys really want to talk rare, talk about the GTX 980DT MXM, only like 10 were ever made in "standard" form factor, and it's my goal to find them for my laptop('s)
Joking of course


----------



## erek (Sep 28, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> I'm guessing that you've already tried to boot with it to no success? Even with a iGPU/other DGPU?
> If you guys really want to talk rare, talk about the GTX 980DT MXM, only like 10 were ever made in "standard" form factor, and it's my goal to find them for my laptop('s)
> Joking of course



Haven't tried anything yet, it's missing all but one of the screws to hold the cooler down










Album for reference:



http://imgur.com/a/iIcZQ3Y


----------



## erek (Sep 29, 2018)

i did get the Larrabee to POST, like my system actually boots, but the card itself beeps, 1 long and 3 short -- the actual Larrabee card itself has a PC Speaker



no video output

see the PC Speaker?


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 29, 2018)

What kind of ram is that, GDDR or DDR? Also, look at the size of that chip...
I imagine it doesn't post because it has no drivers, which means its a computer without an OS.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 29, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> What kind of ram is that, GDDR or DDR? Also, look at the size of that chip...
> I imagine it doesn't post because it has no drivers, which means its a computer without an OS.


Don't need drivers to post.  
Only needs to be identified.

Larrabee is not a GPU. It was designed to be a co-processor unit.
If that's a first revision card, there probably is no actual GPU features. It was not meant as a stand alone GPU.


----------



## erek (Sep 29, 2018)

i put in a second video card, and the beeps no longer are present on the Larrabee 
but the Larrabee isn't appearing in the device manager, and it's not appearing in the BIOS as linked in
the larrabee seems to be alive though..

how come it calls itself a GPU on the PCB?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 30, 2018)

Eventually it was going to be, but was cancelled before completion.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larrabee_(microarchitecture)


----------



## erek (Sep 30, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Eventually it was going to be, but was cancelled before completion.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larrabee_(microarchitecture)




you've read this right?

http://tomforsyth1000.github.io/blog.wiki.html#[[Why didn%27t Larrabee fail%3F%5D%5D

"Because we were never allowed to ship it, people just saw a giant crater, but in fact Larrabee did run graphics, and it ran it surprisingly well. Larrabee emulated a fully DirectX11 and OpenGL4.x compliant graphics card - by which I mean it was a PCIe card, you plugged it into your machine, you plugged the monitor into the back, you installed the standard Windows driver, and... it was a graphics card. There was no other graphics cards in the system. It had the full DX11 feature set, and there were over 300 titles running perfectly - you download the game from Steam and they Just Work - they totally think it's a graphics card! But it's still actually running FreeBSD on that card, and under FreeBSD it's just running an x86 program called DirectXGfx (248 threads of it). And it shares a file system with the host and you can telnet into it and give it other work to do and steal cores from your own graphics system - it was mind-bending! And because it was software, it could evolve - Larrabee was the first fully DirectX11-compatible card Intel had, because unlike Gen we didn't have to make a new chip when Microsoft released a new spec. It was also the fastest graphics card Intel had - possibly still is. Of course that's a totally unfair comparison because Gen (the integrated Intel gfx processor) has far less power and area budget. But that should still tell you that Larrabee ran graphics at perfectly respectable speeds. I got very good at ~Dirt3 on Larrabee. "


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 30, 2018)

erek said:


> ……..
> how come it calls itself a GPU on the PCB?


And how come they misspelled responsible?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 30, 2018)

Grain of salt applied.
It failed and was bailed on. 
Wasn't 'mainstream' enough and political / financial pressure was probably applied. IE: Nvidia and AMD/ATI


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 30, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Grain of salt applied.
> It failed and was bailed on.
> Wasn't 'mainstream' enough and political / financial pressure was probably applied. IE: Nvidia and AMD/ATI



It didn't fail, in fact it didn't fail so hard that Intel decided to dump more money into the project. Larrabee became Knight's Ferry before Larrabee as a project was cancelled, and the higher ups at Intel figured that it would be a better compute card than a graphics card, so they shifted focus and funded the new course. It was literally a case of the hardware could do both, but it was slightly better at one and so they put all resources into that one. Just about every single "Larrabee" labeled card that is out in the wild is actually a Knight's Ferry card sent out to partners for development purposes.


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 30, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> *It didn't fail, in fact it didn't fail so hard that Intel *decided to dump more money into the project. Larrabee became Knight's Ferry before Larrabee as a project was cancelled, and the higher ups at Intel figured that it would be a better compute card than a graphics card, so they shifted focus and funded the new course. It was literally a case of the hardware could do both, but it was slightly better at one and so they put all resources into that one. Just about every single "Larrabee" labeled card that is out in the wild is actually a Knight's Ferry card sent out to partners for development purposes.


It did fail, in fact it failed so hard that after Nvidia introduced the HPC market their 14nm Quadros or Teslas, the Knight's "experiment" was cancelled. It couldn't do graphics well, nor would it match the compute power of last gen GPUs.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 30, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> It did fail, in fact it failed so hard that after Nvidia introduced the HPC market their 14nm Quadros or Teslas, the Knight's "experiment" was cancelled. It couldn't do graphics well, nor would it match the compute power of last gen GPUs.



We're talking about Larrabee though, this predates any of nVidia's 14nm (16nm?) parts by half a decade at least. (Over a decade if you include the projects that merged into Larrabee, some starting as early as 2006.)

Also for what it's worth, Knight's Mill was released just last December as a revision of Knight's Landing specifically for AI/ML workloads. I'd hardly call it cancelled. Intel is, as far as we know, still building a new architecture from the ground up to replace what was going to be Knight's Hill.


----------



## erek (Sep 30, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> It didn't fail, in fact it didn't fail so hard that Intel decided to dump more money into the project. Larrabee became Knight's Ferry before Larrabee as a project was cancelled, and the higher ups at Intel figured that it would be a better compute card than a graphics card, so they shifted focus and funded the new course. It was literally a case of the hardware could do both, but it was slightly better at one and so they put all resources into that one. Just about every single "Larrabee" labeled card that is out in the wild is actually a Knight's Ferry card sent out to partners for development purposes.



what's the deal with the video outputs and Parade dp530 (A0 - ES) DisplayPort controllers?   Why are they labeled "Larrabee GPU" if they're not?   This one wasn't from an external partner... it even has a bodge wire on it that i haven't seen across all of the 4-5 boards publicly known in the wild


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 30, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> We're talking about Larrabee though, this predates any of nVidia's 14nm (16nm?) parts by half a decade at least. (Over a decade if you include the projects that merged into Larrabee, some starting as early as 2006.)


Well I was responding to the part where you said Larrabee wasn't a complete failure, when in fact, at least *IMO*, it was a total dud. Intel failed to deliver a dGPU for consumers, & then the Knights' Ferry successors couldn't deliver on that compute promise that it initially displayed. All in all, *IMO* Larrabee was the (bigger) Bulldozer from Intel, especially considering the $ they had.





Fouquin said:


> Also for what it's worth, Knight's Mill was released just last December as a revision of Knight's Landing specifically for AI/ML workloads. I'd hardly call it cancelled. Intel is, as far as we know, still *building a new architecture from the ground up* to replace what was going to be Knight's Hill.


Speculation at this point in time, although I'd be really interested in their upcoming (d)GPU.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 30, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> Well I was responding to the part where you said Larrabee wasn't a complete failure, when in fact, at least *IMO*, it was a total dud.



It didn't go to market as a GPU, but it did eventually lead to 3 successful generations of compute cards that still currently reside in supercomputers ranked on the Top500 list. I'd call that a successful product. It was researched, developed, released, and was worth reiterating and improving for subsequent releases. It wasn't just dumped by the wayside and swept under the carpet. Subjective failure, objective limited market success.



R0H1T said:


> Speculation at this point in time,



They have already given some details on what they're doing, here's an interview with the general manager of HPC at Intel. We're well past speculation. We have more information publically available about the exascale architecture than we do about the dGPU project.



erek said:


> what's the deal with the video outputs and Parade dp530 (A0 - ES) DisplayPort controllers? Why are they labeled "Larrabee GPU" if they're not? This one wasn't from an external partner... it even has a bodge wire on it that i haven't seen across all of the 4-5 boards publicly known in the wild



Intel had the hardware made before Knight's Ferry became the focus. Larrabee was cancelled the same month Knight's Ferry was announced. So think of it as Intel had already made these cards to be Larrabee, realized over time that they were better used for compute and simply did the conversion with the existing hardware. If you go back and look at Intel's marketing material for Knight's Ferry they are literally using pictures of Larrabee in their documents because they're the exact same card.


----------



## erek (Sep 30, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> It didn't go to market as a GPU, but it did eventually lead to 3 successful generations of compute cards that still currently reside in supercomputers ranked on the Top500 list. I'd call that a successful product. It was researched, developed, released, and was worth reiterating and improving for subsequent releases. It wasn't just dumped by the wayside and swept under the carpet. Subjective failure, objective limited market success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aubrey Isles (video output), i thought they were all the same card?  are you suggesting the LRB1 won't ever function as a GPU and that there's a Larrabee before all of this listed?

"* Knights Ferry / Aubrey Isle / ~LRB1 - mostly a prototype, had some performance gotchas, but did work, and shipped to partners.
* Knights Corner / Xeon Phi / ~LRB2 - the thing we actually shipped in bulk.
* Knights Landing - the new version that is shipping any day now (mid 2016)."


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 30, 2018)

erek said:


> Aubrey Isles (video output), i thought they were all the same card?



That's what I just said, they're the same card. The physical hardware did not change. Intel showed some stock images of the cards without video outputs, but the reality suggests that all the existing Larrabee prototypes were migrated into the Knight's Ferry project completely intact, and many of those shipped to partners for development.


----------



## erek (Sep 30, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> That's what I just said, they're the same card. The physical hardware did not change. Intel showed some stock images of the cards without video outputs, but the reality suggests that all the existing Larrabee prototypes were migrated into the Knight's Ferry project completely intact, and many of those shipped to partners for development.


how can i get mine to display video on its own?

"
i did get the Larrabee to POST, like my system actually boots, but the card itself beeps, 1 long and 3 short



no video output 

even with using Above 4G Decoding option, but my motherboard does POST with only the Larrabee in as a VGA adapter 

the actual Larrabee card itself has a PC Speaker 







i put in a second video card, and the beeps no longer are present on the Larrabee



but the Larrabee isn't appearing in the device manager, and it's not appearing in the BIOS as linked in



the larrabee seems to be alive though... maybe just needs an old motherboard



if i remove the 2nd video card the larrabee gives 1 long and 3 short beeps again "


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 30, 2018)

erek said:


> how can i get mine to display video on its own?
> 
> "
> i did get the Larrabee to POST, like my system actually boots, but the card itself beeps, 1 long and 3 short
> ...



What I know about getting them to work is you can't. The software environment that Intel used to demo them as 3D accelerators was supposedly archived and is entirely unavailable outside of the company, at least that's the last I heard. It should still appear in the device manager as an available device though, so if it's not then your card might be having problems. I have yet to see anyone successfully utilize the card as the primary display adapter outside of Intel.


----------



## erek (Sep 30, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> What I know about getting them to work is you can't. The software environment that Intel used to demo them as 3D accelerators was supposedly archived and is entirely unavailable outside of the company, at least that's the last I heard. It should still appear in the device manager as an available device though, so if it's not then your card might be having problems. I have yet to see anyone successfully utilize the card as the primary display adapter outside of Intel.



My ASUS X99-DELUXE doesn't even show the card as linked in at any speed on the PCIe Bus, but i see the speed listed for the M.2 NVMe at x4 and also I see the speed for my Vega 64.


Do you think i'd see any possible luck with an older motherboard known compatible with Xeon Phis (first gen?)  what i mean is... having the Larrabee at least POST to display 2D on it's own


----------



## erek (Oct 8, 2018)

What is this?


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 8, 2018)

erek said:


> What is this?


Looks like  Titan V prototype with HBM


----------



## erek (Oct 9, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Looks like  Titan V prototype with HBM



Hmm, how do you think it might be worth?


----------



## xrror (Oct 9, 2018)

erek said:


> Hmm, how do you think it might be worth?


mmmeeehhhhh =(

Sad that the first question about this find is "how much $$$ can I get for it?" vs "how do I post some sweet benchmarks and find out how many pixels this historically significant card can push?"

we'll never know, cause ebay fodder =(

At least give some background info man! How did you come upon this card?


----------



## erek (Oct 9, 2018)

xrror said:


> mmmeeehhhhh =(
> 
> Sad that the first question about this find is "how much $$$ can I get for it?" vs "how do I post some sweet benchmarks and find out how many pixels this historically significant card can push?"
> 
> ...


----------



## erek (Oct 13, 2018)

Is this really a 2900 *XTX* ???

https://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-Apple...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 17, 2018)

erek said:


> Is this really a 2900 *XTX* ???
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-Apple...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


Hell yes it is!, they sold it as a mac 3870? Rofl


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 17, 2018)

Hell yeah, the original Terascale!
It sucked, but man it was sexy in that red.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 17, 2018)

Rare GPU Added:
HD 2950 PRO
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-hd-2950-pro.c3324

HD 2950 XTX
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-hd-2950-xtx.c3325


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Rare GPU Added:
> HD 2950 PRO
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-hd-2950-pro.c3324
> 
> ...



And here's why those entries now exist: meet the Radeon HD 2950 Pro.



It's basically just a Radeon HD 3850, and reports as exactly such in all applications. It's clocked at 600MHz core and memory, which translates to 594MHz actual in 3D applications. Perfectly stable in both Windows 10 and 7 with legacy drivers, and AMD GPU Clock Tool can in fact alter the clocks where other programs can't (including AMD Overdrive). Here's the 3DMark Vantage results, *stock and "overclocked".*


----------



## Face2Face (Oct 17, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> And here's why those entries now exist: meet the Radeon HD 2950 Pro
> 
> It's basically just a Radeon HD 3850, and reports as exactly such in all applications. It's clocked at 600MHz core and memory, which translates to 594MHz actual in 3D applications. Perfectly stable in both Windows 10 and 7 with legacy drivers, and AMD GPU Clock Tool can in fact alter the clocks where other programs can't (including AMD Overdrive). Here's the 3DMark Vantage results, *stock and "overclocked".*



Awesome cards. I have an odd obesession with the HD 2000 series. I still have more to collect, but have quite a few now. I am also the individual that purchased the 2900 XTX up above. It’s a MAC version, as shown by the PCI bracket. I assume it was sold or tested in an OEM environment? I don’t know much about the MAC versions of these cards. I’ll have more info once I get it. The part number is different vs. the other 2900 XTX’s found on this site.


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 17, 2018)

This card is now rare and was the most powerful AGP ever made imo. An agp that has hdmi 1080p and tranfers the sound. 

http://www.hisdigital.com/ca/product2-448.shtml


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 17, 2018)

Face2Face said:


> Awesome cards. I have an odd obesession with the HD 2000 series. I still have more to collect, but have quite a few now. I am also the individual that purchased the 2900 XTX up above. It’s a MAC version, as shown by the PCI bracket. I assume it was sold or tested in an OEM environment? I don’t know much about the MAC versions of these cards. I’ll have more info once I get it. The part number is different vs. the other 2900 XTX’s found on this site.


i need more pics and info on this 2900 XTX, afaik none  are Mac editions they all have the same bracket except some have no handle.

use in gpu-Z, validate and upload bios


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i need more pics and info on this 2900 XTX, afaik none are Mac editions they all have the same bracket except some have no handle.


He's right, there were Mac versions.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 18, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> This card is now rare and was the most powerful AGP ever made imo. An agp that has hdmi 1080p and tranfers the sound.
> 
> http://www.hisdigital.com/ca/product2-448.shtml


HD3850 AGP kills it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> HD3850 AGP kills it.


I was thinking that, but couldn't find any conclusive benchmark data to support a comment. Maybe you found something I haven't?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 18, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was thinking that, but couldn't find any conclusive benchmark data to support a comment. Maybe you found something I haven't?


4670 is better, 2x more memory and faster clocks
less rops but more TMUs


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 18, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> 4670 is better, 2x more memory and faster clocks
> less rops but more TMUs


The 3850 is a good amount faster than the 4670. The 256-bit memory on the 3850 vs the 128-bit on the 4670 makes a big difference.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 18, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> The 3850 is a good amount faster than the 4670. The 256-bit memory on the 3850 vs the 128-bit on the 4670 makes a big difference.


i guess it depends on the game

"The HD 4670 does AA better, without AA the HD 3850 does a little better."

everyone says they are pretty much equal i dont think the memory bandwidth between these 2 is as big as people think it is.

even though the spec is almost double,  RV730 is more advanced than RV670


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 18, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i guess it depends on the game
> 
> "The HD 4670 does AA better, without AA the HD 3850 does a little better."


Well, I was referring to benchmarking not so much games. I have no doubt that the 4670 is probably better for games since they actually care about vram amount whereas benches don't care too much.


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 18, 2018)

It boils down to GPixel/s. Do the math. 3850 is almost twice as fast as 4670.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2018)

Just looked it up over at TechARP and the 3870 had an AGP version as well and was technically more capable than the 4670 as it has much higher ram bus width and speeds, higher GPU clock speed and a more balanced feature set. Still can't find any actual benchmarks to compare the two though.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 18, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> It boils down to GPixel/s. Do the math. 3850 is almost twice as fast as 4670.


No. XD they are equal in most cases in most real world scenarios that is



lexluthermiester said:


> Just looked it up over at TechARP and the 3870 had an AGP version as well and was technically more capable than the 4670 as it has much higher ram bus width and speeds, higher GPU clock speed and a more balanced feature set. Still can't find any actual benchmarks to compare the two.


Ahh yes only shown at computex though, the 3870 was never released, but i must add to gpudb


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 18, 2018)

@DR4G00N @T4C Fantasy @lexluthermiester @MrGenius
3850 AGP vs. 4670 AGP vs. few others (in Polish text, but results are in graphs ) : LINK.


----------



## Frick (Oct 18, 2018)

I love this graph. XD


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 18, 2018)

Frick said:


> I love this graph. XD


The HD4670 I posted has different clockings. 750/1746


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 18, 2018)

@E-Bear Assuming 100% VRAM bandwidth limitation on 1600MHz model, you will see a ~9,5% performance increase on 1750MHz.
Personally, I don't see how in actual game it could beat 3850.
Regardless, not sure if you saw page 2 (and QX9770 results)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Ahh yes only shown at computex though, the 3870 was never released, but i must add to gpudb


No, both the AGP and PCIe versions were definitely released. I remember seeing them both for sale, though the AGP version was very rare indeed.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 18, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, both the AGP and PCIe versions were definitely released. I remember seeing them both for sale, though the AGP version was very rare indeed.


there is no evidence that i can find saying it was commercially released, there is more info on HD 2900 XTX then there is for the AGP 3870, i just doubt it heavily. theres more info on the 2950 too. I need more proof, the only proof is computex (that i can find that it actually existed in the first place)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> there is no evidence that i can find saying it was commercially released, there is more info on HD 2900 XTX then there is for the AGP 3870, i just doubt it heavily. theres more info on the 2950 too. I need more proof, the only proof is computex (that i can find that it actually existed in the first place)


Maybe you're right. Might have been the 3850 I saw. It has been almost 10 years. Then again, there are drivers for it on AMD's site and elsewhere;
https://www.solvusoft.com/sv/update/drivrutiner/grafikkort/ati/radeon-hd/3870-agp/model-numbers/
There's also this article where a user was needing the Linux drivers for said card, suggesting there was a release, even if just limited;
https://www.linuxquestions.org/ques...install-ati-radeon-hd3870-agp-drivers-895755/
Most of the info I'm finding comes from European sites, mostly German, so maybe it was limited to that region?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 18, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe you're right. Might have been the 3850 I saw. It has been almost 10 years. Then again, there are drivers for it on AMD's site and elsewhere;
> https://www.solvusoft.com/sv/update/drivrutiner/grafikkort/ati/radeon-hd/3870-agp/model-numbers/
> There's also this article where a user was needing the Linux drivers for said card, suggesting there was a release, even if just limited;
> https://www.linuxquestions.org/ques...install-ati-radeon-hd3870-agp-drivers-895755/
> Most of the info I'm finding comes from European sites, mostly German, so maybe it was limited to that region?


that one guy interests me the Oz guy, that driver site seems to be fake,  the driver being updated 10 days ago.

maybe Oz has a eng sample. but it interests me.

but also ive been working with drivers for 5 years now for the gpudb ATI and AMD always have never released cards in there. so i wouldnt be surprised to see that. 2900 XTX uses the same ID as XT and 2950 Pro uses same ID as 3850 as the 3850 and 3870 are just rebranded with more finalized specs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> maybe Oz has a eng sample. but it interests me.


Hadn't thought about that. And one would think that the drivers that support the 3850 would also support the 3870. Still technical data for it exists. I'm wondering if maybe it got a release and was then pulled for some reason?


----------



## Face2Face (Oct 18, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i need more pics and info on this 2900 XTX, afaik none  are Mac editions they all have the same bracket except some have no handle.
> 
> use in gpu-Z, validate and upload bios



Take a look at the PCI bracket. No S-Video and color of  the bracket is the same as all MAC based Radeon. I get the card today, and I plan on seeing if it works tonight. I'll make sure to keep you all updated.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 18, 2018)

Face2Face said:


> Take a look at the PCI bracket. No S-Video and color of  the bracket is the same as all MAC based Radeon. I get the card today, and I plan on seeing if it works tonight. I'll make sure to keep you all updated.


nice do you have an HD cam that can take the frontals the gpudb uses? and do you plan on taking off the cooler? if so can you clean off the die and take an HD pic of it?

but first a gpuz screenshot


----------



## Face2Face (Oct 18, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> nice do you have an HD cam that can take the frontals the gpudb uses? and do you plan on taking off the cooler? if so can you clean off the die and take an HD pic of it?
> 
> but first a gpuz screenshot



Oh yeah, I plan on taking the card completely apart. I can take high quality pictures of the card and die. If the card works in a windows environment (Windows XP) I plan to do a lot of testing with it and compare. I own a 2900 XT Engineering Sample and a 2900 XT 1GB GDDR4 as well.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Oct 18, 2018)

No BFG cards?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2018)

Face2Face said:


> Take a look at the PCI bracket. No S-Video and color of  the bracket is the same as all MAC based Radeon. I get the card today, and I plan on seeing if it works tonight. I'll make sure to keep you all updated.


That does look very Mac-like.


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 19, 2018)

Upgrayedd said:


> No BFG cards?


I bought something from them long time ago I think it was a 9800GS. Didn't last long and they went bankruptcy


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hadn't thought about that. And one would think that the drivers that support the 3850 would also support the 3870. Still technical data for it exists. I'm wondering if maybe it got a release and was then pulled for some reason?


enough of this childs play though, what is the fastest PCI!!! gpu!! oooooooo 

my Dell Dimension 3000 has a Radeon HD 4350 PCI xD and im curious if anything is faster this was back in 2008 i believe


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 19, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> enough of this childs play though, what is the fastest PCI!!! gpu!! oooooooo
> 
> my Dell Dimension 3000 has a Radeon HD 4350 PCI xD and im curious if anything is faster this was back in 2008 i believe


IIRC the GT 430 PCI is the fastest pci gpu, though it's pci so it still kinda sucks. 

I tried running 3dmark firestrike on it once and it was not so good with that.
3dmark11 "ran" though.


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 19, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> enough of this childs play though, what is the fastest PCI!!! gpu!! oooooooo
> 
> my Dell Dimension 3000 has a Radeon HD 4350 PCI xD and im curious if anything is faster this was back in 2008 i believe



What about the FX5200 PCI?


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 19, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> What about the FX5200 PCI?



Significantly slower. That card is a 2003 design.


----------



## E-Bear (Oct 19, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> Significantly slower. That card is a 2003 design.



I still dont get why gpu compagnies give lower numerical number to newer card. Shouldnt it follow like version numbers?


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 19, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> I still dont get why gpu compagnies give lower numerical number to newer card. Shouldnt it follow like version numbers?



It does follow version numbers. The leading number is the generation designation for the most part, and in some cases a prefix denotes a series. So the Radeon HD series started at 2000, where the Radeon series started at 7000. Radeon HD is a later series of products, denoted by the HD after Radeon. Furthermore, nVidia and ATi/AMD have always had different number conventions at any given time, so while the GeForce FX 5200 was new the corresponding ATi product was the Radeon 9200. So despite the Radeon HD 4350 PCI actually having a lower number, the way to read it is Radeon HD (Product series) 4 (generation of series) 350 (market/performance position) which points to it being a newer product than the GeForce FX 5200 PCI.

As for the reason numbers bounce around, it's because a series can be run to the furthest extent of the numerical system and need to be refreshed. For example when nVidia ran up to GeForce 9800 GTX, rather than release a 10800 they reconfigured their naming system entirely by swapping the suffix (GTX) to be a prefix to the numeral, and restarted from a lower number leading to the official market successor of the 9800 GTX being the GTX 280.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 19, 2018)

Now why AMD decided to jump from HD 7000/8000 to Rx 200, that's a mystery.


----------



## Face2Face (Oct 19, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> nice do you have an HD cam that can take the frontals the gpudb uses? and do you plan on taking off the cooler? if so can you clean off the die and take an HD pic of it?
> 
> but first a gpuz screenshot



Here's everything you've requested. This card does in a Windows PC. I tried a couple different driver versions and I ended up with the 9.10. Also, here is a picture of the PCI bracket which is typically found on Apple Radeon cards. Also, there is no S-Video on this card and it has 2 X 6-Pin PEG connectors. The card came from a California based Mac Pro. Nothing else is known about it's existence.

I have the BIOS file, just let me know how you want me to send it to you.

Thanks!
F2F Tech














More pics if anyone is interested   Also note, the GPU fan speed is static at 31% - Doesn't move and the GPU temp never got above 67c. This is with a fresh application of TIM.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 19, 2018)

http://www.sapphiretech.com/search.asp?kw=hd+3870&lang=eng

https://www.asus.com/search/results...ategory=Graphics-Cards?IsSupport=False&Page=1

i am pritty sure powercoler also had 3870 but they've removed old cards from their site. i've seen it when i was updating the drivers for my 3850.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 19, 2018)

Face2Face said:


> Here's everything you've requested. This card does in a Windows PC. I tried a couple different driver versions and I ended up with the 9.10. Also, here is a picture of the PCI bracket which is typically found on Apple Radeon cards. Also, there is no S-Video on this card and it has 2 X 6-Pin PEG connectors. The card came from a California based Mac Pro. Nothing else is known about it's existence.
> 
> I have the BIOS file, just let me know how you want me to send it to you.
> 
> ...






looks so much better xD
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/ati-radeon-hd-2900-xtx-prototype-b3-0717.b6351

i would like you to measure the length of the gpu though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> i am pritty sure powercoler also had 3870 but they've removed old cards from their site. i've seen it when i was updating the drivers for my 3850.


I didn't see any AGP versions of those cards with those links. Am I missing something?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 19, 2018)

Not sure there was ever the 3870 released in AGP format. I know there were a ton of 3850's as I have one of those AGP cards.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I didn't see any AGP versions of those cards with those links. Am I missing something?



ugh..
i somehow missed the part that you are arguing only over agp version existance.
anyway "learn more" links on sapphire site are dead ends so no way to check actual spces of the cards.
his have their legasy models still available but all 3870 are pci. i guess they also gave up on agp for 3870 even thou they are the those that showed off 3870 agp on computex
https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/computex-2008-day-3-the-man-with-the-hammer,4.html


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> even thou they are the those that showed off 3870 agp on computex


Which is part of why it's a bit of a mystery.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 19, 2018)

interestingly while guru3d's rep has stearing at gpus, w1zz was bussy rocking with coputex girls and missed that 3870 agp


----------



## Xpect (Oct 25, 2018)

I have a GT130 here that is not in the Database. 1,5GB of VRAM. Is that relevant or of no interest? Is an older OEM card out of a Packard Bell PC


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> interestingly while guru3d's rep has stearing at gpus, w1zz was bussy rocking with coputex girls and missed that 3870 agp



Of god don't remind me of that retarded time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2018)

Xpect said:


> I have a GT130 here that is not in the Database. 1,5GB of VRAM. Is that relevant or of no interest? Is an older OEM card out of a Packard Bell PC


Post pictures and screen shots of GPUZ as well as the driver detail screen in the NVidia control panel.


Frick said:


> Of god don't remind me of that retarded time.


I thought it was kinda funny. At the time, I was kinda hoping he'd do that stateside.


----------



## Face2Face (Oct 26, 2018)

More info on my HD 2900 XTX Mac Edition - Seem the clock speeds are a little bit lower on the core. Here's A 3Dmark06 score with a stock Q6700 and 8GB DDR 800 (W7 64bit with Catalyst 11.1)


----------



## erek (Oct 27, 2018)

Another 2900 XTX?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ATI-Radeon...112373?hash=item2ab9b28af5:g:67oAAOSwmNlb0mP~


----------



## Face2Face (Oct 27, 2018)

erek said:


> Another 2900 XTX?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ATI-Radeon...112373?hash=item2ab9b28af5:g:67oAAOSwmNlb0mP~


 
Yep, that’s an early sample. $70 is a steal. Did you grab it?


----------



## erek (Oct 27, 2018)

Face2Face said:


> Yep, that’s an early sample. $70 is a steal. Did you grab it?


 i wish, someone on the Pixel Talk Discord posted the eBay listing


----------



## erek (Oct 28, 2018)

My Collection so far, the white card is a SiS Xabre 600, and the separate pic is being shipped to me is the S3 GammaChrome S18 Pro:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 28, 2018)

Very cool collection!


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 29, 2018)

erek said:


> My Collection so far


Bottom middle... is that what I think it is? A Larrabee engineering sample?


----------



## erek (Oct 29, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> Bottom middle... is that what I think it is? A Larrabee engineering sample?




yes



http://imgur.com/a/iIcZQ3Y







Officially confirmed the S18 Pro


----------



## erek (Nov 9, 2018)

@Fouqin @Mr.Scott 

what are the chances of this actually being a socketed board?


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 9, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> No. XD they are equal in most cases in most real world scenarios that is


Yes. 6.000 GPixel/s x 2 = 12.000 GPixel/s which is ≈ 10.69 GPixel/s. I wasn't trying to say it was 2x as fast overall. It does process pixels almost 2x as fast though.

And they are not equal in most real world scenarios. Much less is the 4670 AGP faster than the 3850 AGP in most real world scenarios. Hence the +12% relative performance advantage you attribute to the 4670 AGP over the 3570 AGP in the database is false.

But whatever. I'm well aware your knowledge of GPUs is infallible.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 9, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Yes. 6.000 GPixel/s x 2 = 12.000 GPixel/s which is ≈ 10.69 GPixel/s. I wasn't trying to say it was 2x as fast overall. It does process pixels almost 2x as fast though.
> 
> And they are not equal in any scenario. Much less is the 4670 AGP faster than the 3850 AGP in any scenario. Hence the +12% relative performance advantage you attribute to the 4670 AGP over the 3570 AGP in the database is false.
> 
> But whatever. I'm well aware your knowledge of GPUs is infallible.


 the 4670 is smoother and on par in some games, in newer games that use AA the 4670 will also be on par in real world scenarios, like skyrim the 4670 is more playable. Thats all im saying.. Its not a cut and dry a win for 3850


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 10, 2018)

erek said:


> @Fouqin @Mr.Scott
> 
> what are the chances of this actually being a socketed board?


2900 XT's PCB was silk screened to make it look socketed. I've never seen one anywhere that actually was, so I would say unlikely.
Never know though. Maybe.


----------



## erek (Nov 10, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> 2900 XT's PCB was silk screened to make it look socketed. I've never seen one anywhere that actually was, so I would say unlikely.
> Never know though. Maybe.


you seen this listing already?  a lot of indicators pointing to an XTX ..., but what are your thoughts, is it just a 2900 XT ES OEM?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1835244536...YuM6XJ-MWeyvt9B7_G5kFoJbmi9PymCzEAmBR8_Zr0Rsk


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2018)

erek said:


> @Fouqin @Mr.Scott
> 
> what are the chances of this actually being a *socketed* board?


Was that ever done on GPU's? I've always thought that would be a great idea!


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 10, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Was that ever done on GPU's? I've always thought that would be a great idea!



Yes, but exclusively for internal testing and validation purposes.

Example:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> Yes, but exclusively for internal testing and validation purposes.
> 
> Example:


How difficult would it have been to do this all along? It's already being done for CPU's, why not GPU's. It'd be very cost effective, making upgrade paths a lot better and the GPU's more profitable. I'd honestly love to have had upgradable video's cards all these years..


----------



## erek (Nov 10, 2018)

i just wonder if it's almost certainly a XTX... also it would be crazy if it truly was socketed...


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 10, 2018)

erek said:


> you seen this listing already?  a lot of indicators pointing to an XTX ..., but what are your thoughts, is it just a 2900 XT ES OEM?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1835244536...YuM6XJ-MWeyvt9B7_G5kFoJbmi9PymCzEAmBR8_Zr0Rsk


It may very well be an XTX. I was just commenting about the chance of being socketed.


----------



## erek (Nov 10, 2018)

I am having trouble understanding the XTX difference...

Take careful note of the bottom card... that is considered XTX... but the Black eBay listing seems to be an XT OEM cooler... not XTX.....

can anyone explain this?







This is a real XTX... seems the others are just XT OEMs ...

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c-s.w4002-104776029.19.18cafe9a1GKgL9&id=574194155456


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 10, 2018)

erek said:


> I am having trouble understanding the XTX difference...
> 
> Take careful note of the bottom card... that is considered XTX... but the Black eBay listing seems to be an XT OEM cooler... not XTX.....
> 
> ...


one on bottom is XTX OEM or just another prototype XTX, ebay is not full of people who know anything about gpus xD


----------



## Kuschelweich (Nov 10, 2018)

Went digging through some boxes and found the first discreet GPU I ever owned(97'ish), if I recall correctly it's a 3dFx Voodoo Rush. One of the first with both 2d and 3d on one card? Are these things rare or desirable? Can post pics if anyone would like to see . Recall having driver issues with it back in the day on Quake II, and this was a time when the drivers came on the CD and that was pretty much all you had lol .


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 10, 2018)

erek said:


> My Collection so far, the white card is a SiS Xabre 600, and the separate pic is being shipped to me is the S3 GammaChrome S18 Pro:
> 
> 
> View attachment 109519


FX 5800 Ultra, oh boy..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> ebay is not full of people who know anything about gpus xD


That about sums it up!


----------



## erek (Nov 14, 2018)

this seems rare enough:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/273558614218


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 14, 2018)

Could be interesting  for you guys who build retro rigs.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 14, 2018)

erek said:


> this seems rare enough:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273558614218



Indeed.


----------



## erek (Nov 16, 2018)

Real XTX?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 16, 2018)

erek said:


> Real XTX?
> 
> View attachment 110696
> View attachment 110697
> View attachment 110699View attachment 110700View attachment 110701View attachment 110698


black shrouds were the first prototypes of the XTX, this shroud was never used in XT OEMs it would be way more known, i could be wrong but all of these shrouds are XTX models


----------



## erek (Nov 16, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> black shrouds were the first prototypes of the XTX, this shroud was never used in XT OEMs it would be way more known, i could be wrong but all of these shrouds are XTX models



is it worth adding to your database?  i'm the owner, need time to modify my case though to even install it


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 16, 2018)

erek said:


> is it worth adding to your database?  i'm the owner, need time to modify my case though to even install it


take a pic of it in the normal frontal view, you would make my life easier if you covered the background in white paper


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2018)

Can you verify XTX based on this now? it powers on...

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/205389/205389

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/52af


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 17, 2018)

erek said:


> Can you verify XTX based on this now? it powers on...
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/205389/205389
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/52af


100% XTX A12 revision

Now gimme a damn pic!


----------



## Face2Face (Nov 17, 2018)

Here is the Bios you wanted


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2018)

Here, i owe you also the Larrabee one... hopefully it's good enough...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 17, 2018)

erek said:


> Here, i owe you also the Larrabee one... hopefully it's good enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats means i have to transform the pic still xD





this angle


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Man thats means i have to transform the pic still xD
> 
> View attachment 110743
> 
> this angle


need to try for tomorrow, it's pitch dark here


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 17, 2018)

erek said:


> need to try for tomorrow, it's pitch dark here


okay sounds good to me


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> okay sounds good to me



XTX:  




__
		https://flic.kr/p/2cY6PZR

Larrabee: 




__
		https://flic.kr/p/2cY6Sv2


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 17, 2018)

erek said:


> XTX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erek (Nov 17, 2018)

T4C Fantasy said:


> View attachment 110789



when will she be view-able in the database?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 17, 2018)

erek said:


> when will she be view-able in the database?


when im done it will be another hour or so i have to do the grill

edit: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/ati-radeon-hd-2900-xtx-engineering-sample-a1-0648.b6480


----------



## erek (Nov 24, 2018)

(Not my video)


----------



## erek (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-TIT...h=item286fac0f32:g:mrkAAOSwkvtcApsR:rk:4:pf:0


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2018)

erek said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-TIT...h=item286fac0f32:g:mrkAAOSwkvtcApsR:rk:4:pf:0


That's most definitely rare!


----------



## erek (Dec 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's most definitely rare!



what's your opinion of Made to be Rare / Rare by design products?  i'm not a fan of them


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2018)

erek said:


> what's your opinion of Made to be Rare / Rare by design products?  i'm not a fan of them


They are what they are and they serve a purpose. Whether we like or agree with that purpose or not is irrelevant. We don't make them so it's not our call. No one has to buy them, so it's a vote with your wallet thing.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2018)

erek said:


> what's your opinion of Made to be Rare / Rare by design products?  i'm not a fan of them


Limited editions are always cool, like Asus Ares/Mars (not the Mars 760) cards back in the day. Their 7800GT dual had also a serial number.


----------



## erek (Dec 15, 2018)

Heard this one is pretty rare on eBay, and EVGA wants to trade 3 of them in:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeFor...S9hZKmkN3vluGMJOn8UHXBfefD3koZI-6adIEYYlpPvIo


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 15, 2018)

erek said:


> Heard this one is pretty rare on eBay, and EVGA wants to trade 3 of them in:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-295-Red-Edition-017P31294AR-video-card/233037374455?epid=73887207&hash=item36421c23f7:g:3MAAAOSw5tNcCsKL:rk:1f:0&fbclid=IwAR2xcfpIVhVmAOS9hZKmkN3vluGMJOn8UHXBfefD3koZI-6adIEYYlpPvIo



I think I paid $60 for my 295 Red. They really aren't too rare, just uncommon. But you know ebay sellers, if there's any way they can jack up the price they will.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2018)

Didn't they have similar campaign before, like GeForce MX 4 to GTX 1080 Ti or something?

edit: It was MX 440 ACS or Ti 4600 ACS2 for 1000 usd in the EVGA shop. And it was exactly an year ago.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 15, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Didn't they have similar campaign before, like GeForce MX 4 to GTX 1080 Ti or something?
> 
> edit: It was MX 440 ACS or Ti 4600 ACS2 for 1000 usd in the EVGA shop. And it was exactly an year ago.



They also did one for the 8800 GTX ACS3.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> They also did one for the 8800 GTX ACS3.


So it seems, though GTS ACS3 was also eligile. Those weren't even rare, pretty many had those back in the day.


----------



## erek (Dec 16, 2018)

Here's my completed collection (probably done with collecting)

Starting at Top Left: ATI Rage Fury MAXX, XGI Volari Duo V8 Ultra,

3dfx Voodoo5 5500 AGP, 3dfx Voodoo5 6000, S3 GammaChrome S18 Pro

SiS Xabre 600, nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra (ES), Intel Larrabee Prototype

Gravis UltraSound MAX, 3dfx Voodoo1, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XTX (A12 Prototype)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2018)

erek said:


> Here's my completed collection (probably done with collecting)
> 
> Starting at Top Left: ATI Rage Fury MAXX, XGI Volari Duo V8 Ultra,
> 
> ...


Damn decent set of cards! Very nice. BITD, I'd have been drooling over a few of those. I've had a couple of them.


----------



## erek (Dec 17, 2018)

Anyone ever spot an actual Radeon HD 3870 AGP card in the wild?

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-hd-3870-agp.c3326


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 17, 2018)

erek said:


> Anyone ever spot an actual Radeon HD 3870 AGP card in the wild?
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-hd-3870-agp.c3326


Nope. Only seen review samples.


----------



## erek (Dec 18, 2018)

anyone here ever spot an actual Intel i752 AGP (success to the i740) in the wild?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel740#Successor

Looking for the Joytech Apollo 7520 :

"• Powerful INTEL 752 Graphics Chip 
• Optimized For Pentium III Processor Performance 
• Optional Flat Panel Support-Digital Display Port 
• Software DVD at 30 fps, full screen mode 
• Optional memory interface 8/ 16MB SGRAM / SDRAM 
• Up to 133 MHz SGRAM / SDRAM Support 
• Display Resolution up to 1600x1200x16 at 85Hz refresh rate 
• 250 MHz Integrated 24-bit RAMDAC 
• Optional 3.3V/ 1.8V TV-Out Encoder Support 
• ACPI Compliant Power Management 
• PC98 and PC99 compliant 
• DDC1 and DDC2B support"

*i752*
The chip i752 (code named "Portola") is the new generation 2D/3D graphics controller from Intel. It should be 5 times better than the i740. It includes 2D graphics, 3D rendering and digital video acceleration. The i752 also features AGP 2X.





According to Intel the power of the 752 set is found in:

The 3D visual quality being enhanced using Intels new HyperPipelined 3D architecture. The Pixel Precise Engine includes new features as a 16 tap anisotropic filter, emboss bump mapping, texture compression, and texture compositing.

Enhanced digital video streams from a wide variety of input sources: VCR, camcorder, TV tuner, MPEG-2, and Web video streams. Software DVD is accelerated through a high-precision hardware-based motion compensation algorithm.

A 128-bit 2D engine and support for high-resolution flat panels.

You find the 752 graphics controller integrated in the Intel chip set 810.





*i754*
The chip i754 (code named "Portola") is the next generation of this Graphics chipset, featuring AGP4X.
A later high-end version is code named Capitola.

found one image so far of the actual card


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Dec 18, 2018)

Would the MSI motherboard with integrated 3dfx graphics count? Not that I have one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2018)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> Would the MSI motherboard with integrated 3dfx graphics count? Not that I have one


You mean this one?;


----------



## erek (Dec 18, 2018)

Joytech Apollo 7520 

(Discrete i752 AGP video card

https://www.ixbt.com/short/270399.shtml


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 31, 2018)

Got this a few days ago, looks like it could've had an ES gpu but if so it was replaced with a retail chip at some point judging from all the flux residue that's covering the thing. Though this could be the gpu it came with, I'm not sure since it's dated late November which is two months after the HD 5870 launch.

It was in pretty rough shape when I got it, plenty of caps and some non-essential IC's torn off. Fixed what I could and managed it get it to work alright though.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 31, 2018)

I came across these sites the other day. Lots of good pics of, and specs for, old cards.

http://hw-museum.cz/vga/vga-list
http://vgamuseum.info/index.php/cards

And links to a bunch more sites I haven't got around to looking at yet.

http://vgamuseum.info/index.php/links

Maybe nothing that hasn't already been found. But I figured I'd share anyway.


----------



## erek (Jan 1, 2019)

whats an 8970?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079923805559144448


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 1, 2019)

erek said:


> whats an 8970?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079923805559144448


it turned out to just be an HD 7970 for OEMs but the prototype shroud was that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2019)

erek said:


> whats an 8970?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079923805559144448


Seemingly a prototype. I can't remember, did that ever get released?..

EDIT; After looking it up, it seems to have been an OEM part;
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-hd-8970-oem.c1972


----------



## erek (Jan 1, 2019)

just spotted this on eBay today:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-GeF...h=item3fb5e6d76a:g:AfEAAOSwU65cK2A9:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 1, 2019)

erek said:


> just spotted this on eBay today:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-GeF...h=item3fb5e6d76a:g:AfEAAOSwU65cK2A9:rk:1:pf:0


Buy a K80 theres no pics of a GK210 that i can find xD


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2019)

erek said:


> just spotted this on eBay today:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-GeF...h=item3fb5e6d76a:g:AfEAAOSwU65cK2A9:rk:1:pf:0


Kinda cool. That seller is @Fouquin here on TPU.
EDIT; Looks like he's got a solid reputation(100%), so buying from him seems a safe consideration.


----------



## erek (Jan 4, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nvidia-GeF...h=item1a6e7b4125:g:LqgAAOSwh7tcL7x4:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 5, 2019)

erek said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nvidia-GeF...h=item1a6e7b4125:g:LqgAAOSwh7tcL7x4:rk:2:pf:0




I have one of those that is factory watercooled and overclocked from EVGA.


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 7, 2019)

I've recently unpacked the Ageia Maplewood samples after nearly 3 years in storage and decided to redo all my testing. To my surprise they actually do all function, and after 10 hours of poking DIP switches, reinstalling drivers, and rebooting the PC I have each card set to POST without issue. I have done some minimal testing using FluidMark 1.0.0 but have yet to get around the .dll hell that is stopping any of the PPU accelerated games from running properly in Windows 7.

Some updated photos and preliminary test results pictured below.






The constrained PCI-E is pretty clearly bottlenecking performance for these cards. It would have been interesting to see how much further performance scaled on an x8 or x16 interface. The new goal is to record performance in PhysX PPU accelerated games, with a very distant stretch goal being to get in touch with anyone who worked with the Ageia engineering team to discuss what is actually inside this revised silicon, what changes were made, and what the final revision product would have offered if it had ever made it that far.


----------



## erek (Jan 7, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> I've recently unpacked the Ageia Maplewood samples and decided to redo all my testing. To my surprise they actually do all function, and after 10 hours of poking DIP switches, reinstalling drivers, and rebooting the PC I have each card set to POST without issue. I have done some minimal testing using FluidMark 1.0.0 but have yet to get around the .dll hell that is stopping any of the PPU accelerated games from running properly in Windows 7.
> 
> Some updated photos and preliminary test results pictured below.
> View attachment 114132View attachment 114129View attachment 114130View attachment 114131
> ...


Awesome post!

What a coincidence, i was literally just moments ago researching PhysX Engineering Samples... only came up with this one lowly picture:


----------



## erek (Jan 11, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ATI-2600XT...h=item3fb6a3590e:g:0sQAAOSwcZ1cNa2Z:rk:9:pf:0


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2019)

erek said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ATI-2600XT...h=item3fb6a3590e:g:0sQAAOSwcZ1cNa2Z:rk:9:pf:0


I'm not a fan of things coming from China when they take longer that two weeks to arrive. Still, this seller has a good reputation and you might be able to arrange quick shipping with tracking.


----------



## erek (Jan 13, 2019)

3dfx Quantum 3D Alchemy 8164 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1927885676...uMfLh-21btm0kCIYBuN3GEU8LhQ3BbW9riaN8TiYs-uEs


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 13, 2019)

erek said:


> 3dfx Quantum 3D Alchemy 8164
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1927885676...uMfLh-21btm0kCIYBuN3GEU8LhQ3BbW9riaN8TiYs-uEs


Holy crap is that a rare card! Oh, if I were a collector, I'd get and mount it on my wall!


----------



## erek (Jan 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Holy crap is that a rare card! Oh, if I were a collector, I'd get and mount it on my wall!



Appears to be only an 8132, only 32MB of ram and not 64MB ...

it's got some Aftermarket heatsinks ...

Missing the proprietary Power Board

Seems to have some damage with missing SMD capacitors at the very least...


----------



## VasDrakken (Jan 14, 2019)

The riva v3400 TNT was sold as an upgrade to the TNT Riva AGP sold in Micron computer system. Mine did not have any branding other than Nvida Riva and could have been Asus or it could have been micron that made it. It got replaced as soon as I was back in the United States with a Diamond Multimedia card.


----------



## erek (Jan 15, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-790...=item443358e444:g:Vv0AAOSwzTJcPMnO:rk:14:pf:0


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2019)

Are these ok to be here?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 18, 2019)

I'd say those are alright. Definitely not common.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2019)

*VisionTekHD 4670 X2 QUAD*

Has a dead link


----------



## DFX87 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello 

i'm from Germany and follow this thread since a few years as silent reader and i just created an account to contribute some pictures from my ES/rare cards collection.

This was my very first rare card in my collection: ATI R300 card (If i remember correcty, a Radeon 9700 Pro)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2019)

DFX87 said:


> Hello
> 
> i'm from Germany and follow this thread since a few years as silent reader and i just created an account to contribute some pictures from my ES/rare cards collection.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TPU and the thread! That indeed is a worthy entry!


----------



## DFX87 (Feb 3, 2019)

Here is another one of my favorite cards from my collection: NV28 test board. It has four dip switches to change the device id.
With all switches on, the driver detects the card as a GeForce 4 Ti 4800, all switches off, the card is detected as Quadro 4 980 XGL.

There are possible more combinations, but i diddnt't want to break the card.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 3, 2019)

DFX87 said:


> Here is another one of my favorite cards from my collection: NV28 test board. It has four dip switches to change the device id.
> With all switches on, the driver detects the card as a GeForce 4 Ti 4800, all switches off, the card is detected as Quadro 4 980 XGL.
> 
> There are possible more combinations, but i diddnt't want to break the card.
> ...


That looks like a development board.


----------



## erek (Feb 12, 2019)

Look at this beauty


(Not mine)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-Nvidia-geforce-FX-5800-Ultra-in-box-with-pack-ins-RARE/323690844750


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 12, 2019)

DFX87 said:


> Hello
> 
> i'm from Germany and follow this thread since a few years as silent reader and i just created an account to contribute some pictures from my ES/rare cards collection.
> 
> ...


Noice! Here's my retail with Gigabyte cooler, it's pretty different:


----------



## Jism (Feb 12, 2019)

erek said:


> Look at this beauty
> 
> 
> (Not mine)
> ...


----------



## SpartanM07 (Feb 14, 2019)

Just stumbled across this: ES R9 390X

Pretty spendy but would make an interesting gpu to play around with.


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 14, 2019)

SpartanM07 said:


> Just stumbled across this: ES R9 390X
> View attachment 116425
> Pretty spendy but would make an interesting gpu to play around with.



You're right. I've had a bid on it since it went up last week. Other than the board and cooler it doesn't look like it's going to be some unicorn performance card or anything.


----------



## SpartanM07 (Feb 14, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> You're right. I've had a bid on it since it went up last week. Other than the board and cooler it doesn't look like it's going to be some unicorn performance card or anything.


Well I hope you win the bid and post some interesting pictures and whatever on the thread!


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 14, 2019)

SpartanM07 said:


> Well I hope you win the bid and post some interesting pictures and whatever on the thread!



I hope so too, though i have a feeling somebody will want it more than I do and snipe it. As is eBay tradition.


----------



## erek (Feb 17, 2019)

Quantum3D 200SBi

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Quantum3d-...m=153383129901&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

3dfx Voodoo5 6000

https://www.ebay.com/itm/153382929892?ul_noapp=true#viTabs_0&autorefresh=true


----------



## freeagent (Feb 18, 2019)

I came across this thread, and saw my 580 Matrix Platinum made the list. Nice! I checked on ebay for a price, and the only Matrix Platinum I saw was a 980Ti. Pretty rare if its not on ebay I guess. Wish I kept the box lol. This is a nice thread, it was good to see some old hardware and remember what I had or what I wanted, or was unobtainable.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> *VisionTekHD 4670 X2 QUAD*
> 
> Has a dead link


fixed!


----------



## Therandomness (Feb 18, 2019)

Recently got a HD 7970 Matrix Platinum. Figured it's not too rare, but still, it was listed at the start of the thread 




Too bad it artifacts weirdly, under load only. Occasionally, it'll just blackscreen and never recover when watching a video or messing about on Discord. Dying chip? I've tried underclocking/overvolting it (vCore, vMem, and VDDCI because that's an option in GPU Tweak II), reflashing the original BIOS, trying two different driver versions (19.2.2, 18.2.2) with DDU used between them, and doing a full cleaning (so dusting/repasting and making sure there's good contact). Oh, and swapping my PSU for a higher power one (though it's dedicated to the card only).


----------



## Jacobino III (Feb 18, 2019)

Ati radeon (sapphire) 2600 x2 1GB gddr3


----------



## erek (Feb 20, 2019)

This is a horrible share for me because it's unique and less than MSRP for the RTX 2080... this is essentially a 2080 before they even decided on the RTX branding ... the backplate doesn't even specify "RTX 2080" and the LED says GEFORCE GTX ...


i don't feel right giving this away by linking to it, but i don't think i'm going to bite...


(Not mine)







https://www.ebay.com/itm/nVidia-GeF...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

*Quantum3D Obsidian2 X-24 (Inc. Medusa Cable)*


(Not mine)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Quantum3D-...3:g:V14AAOSw81lcawxy:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## erek (Feb 22, 2019)

Relisted for 10 bux cheaper

https://www.ebay.com/itm/nVidia-GeF...vJcagZi:sc:USPSPriority!15025!US!-1:rk:9:pf:0


----------



## erek (Feb 24, 2019)

Radeon MAXX ES

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ATI-RADEON...item3fbb4589bf:g:s58AAOSwMnZccWpj:rk:169:pf:0


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2019)

erek said:


> 3dfx Voodoo5 6000
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/153382929892?ul_noapp=true#viTabs_0&autorefresh=true


This is a listing for a fake. It says this in the listing. Not a real card.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 24, 2019)

I consider a 9800 XT as a rare card, I've only had a modded 9800 Pro R360 @ XT 128MB, never a real 9800 XT. I'd love to have one.


----------



## erek (Feb 26, 2019)

@Fouquin 

Engineering Sample Radeons

(Not mines)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Radeon-Vid...h=item2615626b0b:g:1WAAAOSwLMFcdZsu:rk:1:pf:1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/His-Radeon...2:g:ZR8AAOSwUR9cdZkE:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 26, 2019)

erek said:


> @Fouquin
> 
> Engineering Sample Radeons
> 
> ...



That RV670 is only a couple days newer than my 2950 Pro. Could very well be a 2950 XTX.


----------



## erek (Feb 26, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> That RV670 is only a couple days newer than my 2950 Pro. Could very well be a 2950 XTX.



Hmm, @T4C Fantasy

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-hd-2950-xtx.c3325


----------



## erek (Feb 27, 2019)

i took a gamble and purchased this on the hopes and dreams of it being the 2950 XTX and not a 3870

@Fouquin @T4C Fantasy 

https://www.techpowerup.com/41758/ati-radeon-hd-2950-pro-retail-card-photos


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 28, 2019)

Very neat R9 390X ES with a completely different PCB and cooler design. The cooler is exceptionally effective compared to the blower it would have replaced, especially so with the smaller form factor.

Thanks to @HWC-Cowboy for procuring this card!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 1, 2019)

Thats a super unique cooler i need hi res for db


----------



## erek (Mar 2, 2019)

Quantum3D AALChemy 8 chip 512 Meg

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Quantum3D-...h=item23b7158882:g:0ykAAOSwmYFcdayQ:rk:6:pf:0

New Gary Donovan content !


----------



## erek (Mar 5, 2019)

Engineering Sample ATI Radeon X800 XT

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ATI-Radeon...m2ce69b3c6d:g:5QQAAOSw~~Ncft8W&frcectupt=true


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 5, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I consider a 9800 XT as a rare card, I've only had a modded 9800 Pro R360 @ XT 128MB, never a real 9800 XT. I'd love to have one.



Just for you mate : )

























Try and find one in the original retail box with matching serials!

Unfortunatley the box is missing the original insert that hold the card in place.

This is the best i could find.

And yes i agree, they are very hard to find : )


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 5, 2019)

Outback Bronze said:


> Just for you mate : )
> 
> View attachment 117976
> 
> ...


Take a picture  of the card behind white paper or white background front and back and ill add to gpudb, lighting needs to be good and one side cant be brighter than the other. Need nuetral lighting and please make card straight like how gpudb cards are xD


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 5, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Take a picture  of the card behind white paper or white background front and back and ill add to gpudb, lighting needs to be good and one side cant be brighter than the other. Need nuetral lighting and please make card straight like how gpudb cards are xD



Yeah no worries, it was dark here first thing in the morning and I need some light just to get a picture. I wasn't expecting a response like this for better pictures 

Its starting to get lighter here so ill take some pictures for you later on yeah. 

Did you want card only behind white paper?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 5, 2019)

Outback Bronze said:


> Yeah no worries, it was dark here first thing in the morning and I need some light just to get a picture. I wasn't expecting a response like this for better pictures
> 
> Its starting to get lighter here so ill take some pictures for you later on yeah.
> 
> Did you want card only behind white paper?


Yes would love a front and back shot

i just added this
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gecube-9800-xt.b6788


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 6, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> Yes would love a front and back shot



Here mate, this good for you?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Outback Bronze said:


> …..
> Did you want card only behind white paper?


Would he be able to see it if it was behind the paper?


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 6, 2019)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i just added this



That link you've got mate has the memry at 128MB, pretty sure all 9800 Xt's came out with 256MB of memory. 

Please quote me if I'm wrong. Cheers.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2019)

Outback Bronze said:


> That link you've got mate has the memry at 128MB, pretty sure all 9800 Xt's came out with 256MB of memory.
> 
> Please quote me if I'm wrong. Cheers.


Yes it only had 128mb it has lower clocks too xD



Outback Bronze said:


> Here mate, this good for you?
> 
> View attachment 118021
> 
> View attachment 118022


Its good might add later today or tomorrow


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah right, wow! Thanks.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## erek (Mar 8, 2019)

@T4C Fantasy

This card has JTAG Dipswitches even!









https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/209055/209055

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/4pp47


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 8, 2019)

erek said:


> @T4C Fantasy
> 
> This card has JTAG Dipswitches even!
> 
> ...


can you get a much more clear and cleaner image than that?



Outback Bronze said:


> Yeah right, wow! Thanks.


i cleaned up your pic look above these posts


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2019)

IIRC the only way to get a 128MB 9800 XT was to flash a 9800 Pro which had a R360 chip with a modified bios. I had one back in the day.

e: typo


----------



## venturi (Mar 11, 2019)

Total production count of card : 20 (that is it, just 20, period)
price: unknown

Nvidia Titan V CEO 32GB


----------



## erek (Mar 11, 2019)

venturi said:


> Total production count of card : 20 (that is it, just 20, period)
> price: unknown
> 
> Nvidia Titan V CEO 32GB
> ...



wow, are you going to use it?


----------



## venturi (Mar 11, 2019)

erek said:


> wow, are you going to use it?



Used every day:

Asus c621e sage
Dual Xeon 8180M
384GB of ram
4x Titan V including Titan V CEO ed 32GB
960pro nvme (OS)
10x SSD RAID (Apps and Backup 8x 2x )
1600W PSU (digital) noiseless
MS 2016 Data Center, Ubuntu
TT miniITX case


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 11, 2019)

384GB RAM, holy f....

I won't even bother asking that does it run Crysis


----------



## venturi (Mar 11, 2019)

it runs Crysis..... 

that's turning out to be the defacto assessment of a PC


----------



## erek (Mar 11, 2019)

This story is exploding!

https://www.pcgamer.com/a-modder-strung-together-8-3dfx-voodoo-2-gpus-to-play-half-life/


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2019)

erek said:


> This story is exploding!
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/a-modder-strung-together-8-3dfx-voodoo-2-gpus-to-play-half-life/



That's just amazing


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 12, 2019)

Ahhhh I love that someone makes something cool with retro hardware! 


Guys, post more 9800 XT pics?


----------



## erek (Mar 15, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Ahhhh I love that someone makes something cool with retro hardware!
> 
> 
> Guys, post more 9800 XT pics?




https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Ati-R...629867?hash=item26173cfbeb:g:omkAAOSwCrtcX0Sw


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 15, 2019)

erek said:


> This story is exploding!
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/a-modder-strung-together-8-3dfx-voodoo-2-gpus-to-play-half-life/


How about DOOM 3 on a Voodoo 2?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> How about DOOM 3 on a Voodoo 2?


Such an interesting video and concept!



erek said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Ati-R...629867?hash=item26173cfbeb:g:omkAAOSwCrtcX0Sw


That box looks familiar!. Bloody good card for the money! Easily OC'd too!


----------



## erek (Mar 16, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Quantum3D-...m3fbd6139c0:g:TAUAAOSwqaNcigWU&frcectupt=true


----------



## Hexical (Mar 29, 2019)

Somehow rare?


----------



## erek (Mar 30, 2019)

Hexical said:


> View attachment 119809
> Somehow rare?




https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sapphire-A...m4692b0ac42:g:ZjsAAOSwsIFcmvxv&frcectupt=true


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 30, 2019)

erek said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sapphire-A...m4692b0ac42:g:ZjsAAOSwsIFcmvxv&frcectupt=true


$20,000.00 maybe if it was in more pristine condition? Bidding starts at $1,000.00.


----------



## erek (Mar 30, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> $20,000.00 maybe if it was in more pristine condition? Bidding starts at $1,000.00.


this is the most interesting part to me, imho:


----------



## Charlit0n (Apr 5, 2019)

I have an Radeon HD 6870 X2 from Club 3D, is this worth something?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 5, 2019)

erek said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Quantum3D-...m3fbd6139c0:g:TAUAAOSwqaNcigWU&frcectupt=true


WOW, that's a rare one!


----------



## SpartanM07 (Apr 11, 2019)

Possible engineering sample or really strange modifications?:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153447332741


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 11, 2019)

SpartanM07 said:


> Possible engineering sample or really strange modifications?:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153447332741


Looks standard to me.


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 11, 2019)

SpartanM07 said:


> Possible engineering sample or really strange modifications?:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153447332741



It looks to have the MSI I/O plate, but yeah that backplate is weird. Dunno about sample, but it certainly has a strange mishmash of hardware strapped to it.


----------



## Charlit0n (May 1, 2019)

Charlit0n said:


> I have an Radeon HD 6870 X2 from Club 3D, is this worth something?


I found an ebay seller for $450,- does that look right?
Need help with this, please help guys.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PowerColor...rentrq:754059a116a0a9c52125686dfffe7444|iid:1


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 1, 2019)

Charlit0n said:


> I found an ebay seller for $450,- does that look right?
> Need help with this, please help guys.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PowerColor-Radeon-HD-6870-x2-DirectX-11-AX6870X2-2GBD5-2DHG-2GB-2-X-256bit-256b/401730818501?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=56949&meid=05345b726bf44bc5bd539395aaa17a0b&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=401730818501&itm=401730818501&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:353ba810-6c56-11e9-aeb8-74dbd1805b01|parentrq:754059a116a0a9c52125686dfffe7444|iid:1


List it and see what happens, thing is with a lot of these so called rare cards on ebay if you actually look at the sellers feedback profile it doesnt include said item, including the one you posted so was likely shill bids and didn't actually sell for that price


----------



## erek (May 18, 2019)

I ordered this


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2019)

erek said:


> I ordered this
> 
> View attachment 123226
> 
> View attachment 123227


Three cards in SLI?


----------



## Fouquin (May 18, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Three cards in SLI?





			TDG-3dfx-Mercury Brick


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 18, 2019)

Nice.
Quantum 3D Heavy Metal.
What did it come out of, coin-op game or flight simulator?


----------



## erek (May 18, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Three cards in SLI?



The Mercury Brick is Four 200SBIs in SLI :









						Quantum3d 200SBi (2x 3dfx Voodoo2 chipsets in SLI on singleboard)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Quantum3d 200SBi (2x 3dfx Voodoo2 chipsets in SLI on singleboard) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 19, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Three cards in SLI?


I count 4..


----------



## biffzinker (May 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I count 4..


Looking on my smartphone in the sun light.


----------



## Artex (May 20, 2019)

Ok, I'll play along!


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 20, 2019)

Nice. You have some very desirable hardware in that lot.


----------



## phill (May 20, 2019)

Just beautiful   Used to have one of those Gainward 7800+ cards as well


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 21, 2019)

Wow that VLB 3D-Blaster! 2MB or 4MB?


----------



## Artex (May 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow that VLB 3D-Blaster! 2MB or 4MB?



2MB.  The add-on module is pretty rare!


----------



## erek (Jun 8, 2019)

Artex said:


> Ok, I'll play along!



when did you get 6000 and Volari Duo V8 Ultra?


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 9, 2019)

Artex said:


> Ok, I'll play along!



Wow! 

Love all those original retail boxes matey : )


----------



## Artex (Jun 9, 2019)

Outback Bronze said:


> Wow!
> 
> Love all those original retail boxes matey : )


Thanks!!



erek said:


> when did you get 6000 and Volari Duo V8 Ultra?


I got both cards in 2016.


----------



## erek (Jun 9, 2019)

RARE NVidia Developer GeForce FX 5800 Ultra 128MB AGP Video Card  









						RARE NVidia Developer GeForce FX 5800 Ultra 128MB AGP Video Card   | eBay
					

Condition is Used only because it is out of the box. As far as I know it was never used. This is the very rare full of copper hear sink GeForce card.



					www.ebay.com
				




anyone bidding on this?

"New message from: rascalandnikki (70Blue Star)
The text on the tag says GeForce FX 5800 Ultra Nvidia 128mb"


----------



## erek (Jun 16, 2019)

Sold for:
US $5,000.00









						Creative 3D Blaster VLB (CT6200), boxed, absolutely rare  | eBay
					

Up for sale is a unique piece of retro hardware history - a complete and working Creative 3D Blaster VLB accelerator.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Grog6 (Jun 16, 2019)

I threw one of those away, not too long ago. 

Along with an Orchid Fahrenheit 1280 VLB.

Both cards would run at 50MHz on the vlb port; not all cards would, most would only do 33MHz.

I still have the 484dx4/100 and mobo that would run 50MHz...

I *really* need to look thru all my old stuff, lol.


----------



## erek (Jun 16, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I threw one of those away, not too long ago.
> 
> Along with an Orchid Fahrenheit 1280 VLB.
> 
> ...


:'(


----------



## Artex (Jun 17, 2019)

erek said:


> Sold for:
> US $5,000.00
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $4K - I know the seller.  Still expensive!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I threw one of those away, not too long ago.
> 
> Along with an Orchid Fahrenheit 1280 VLB.
> 
> Both cards would run at 50MHz on the vlb port; not all cards would, most would only do 33MHz.


Oh you should have Ebay'd those.



Grog6 said:


> I still have the 484dx4/100 and mobo that would run 50MHz...
> 
> I *really* need to look thru all my old stuff, lol.


For preservation sake, please don't throw those away!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 17, 2019)

I've never even seen a VLB card live  I guess AGP is just my thing when it comes to older hardware


----------



## Grog6 (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm going to go thru and look and see what I still have; it's possible I put that stuff in the basement, but I remember thinking "what do I need VLB for?"

Well, about $5k, lol.

I still have two IBM 330 EISA servers, I use for some A-2000 data aq cards; they're Dual Pentium Pro processors. 
I think I still have the 230's as well; they were dual slot type, iirc.

I still have a cherry PC XT and PC AT that are stock, with floppies and all. 
And a Model 50/286 PS2, lol.

It figures I'd toss the valuable stuff.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 17, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I'm going to go thru and look and see what I still have; it's possible I put that stuff in the basement, but I remember thinking "what do I need VLB for?"
> 
> Well, about $5k, lol.
> 
> ...



I've been helping a friend rebuild his AMD X5-133 system from his youth and it really is incredibly difficult to get good hardware in working condition. Finding that hardware at a fair price is another totally different issue.

I'm just glad I kept a few EISA I/O and VLB GUI accelerators, those seem to have all jumped in price.


----------



## erek (Jun 18, 2019)

quite a few gems:









						Items for sale by pawbat_pl | eBay
					

Shop eBay for great deals from pawbat_pl!



					www.ebay.com
				





also:









						AMD Radeon R9 Fury X Press Sample "Fiji" Water Cooled Graphics Card  | eBay
					

AMD Radeon R9 Fury X graphics card review: AMD's long-awaited 4K powerhouse. Both technically and aesthetically. AMD needed a hit, and the Fury X is sure to be one with Team Red enthusiasts.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## erek (Jun 21, 2019)

yjfy said:


> XP5
> View attachment 125396



what is the Intel QUARK?  Or i750 ?







						电脑硬件板卡的样品（三）芯片篇 暨intel i750显卡演义 - 显卡 -  硬件收藏论坛  - Powered by Discuz!
					

硬件收藏论坛 二、i750PB/DB ES芯片80年代末，板卡制造的贴片工艺成熟，intel自然是弄潮儿。对PGA针脚结构的i750PA/DA芯片进行升级为PQFP贴片结构的i750PB/DB芯片，芯片封装由 ... - Discuz! Board



					bbs.yjfy.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 21, 2019)

yjfy said:


> XP5
> View attachment 125396


XP5 is rare! Nice find.


----------



## erek (Jun 21, 2019)

Quantum3D AAlchemy 8164 512M 3Dfx VSA100 x 8 with PSU   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Quantum3D AAlchemy 8164 512M 3Dfx VSA100 x 8 with PSU  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## erek (Jun 28, 2019)

SDRAM Computer Graphics Cards for PCI for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on SDRAM Computer Graphics Cards for PCI and find everything you'll need to improve your home office setup at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 30, 2019)

erek said:


> AMD Radeon R9 Fury X Press Sample "Fiji" Water Cooled Graphics Card  | eBay
> 
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 Fury X graphics card review: AMD's long-awaited 4K powerhouse. Both technically and aesthetically. AMD needed a hit, and the Fury X is sure to be one with Team Red enthusiasts.
> ...


126 euros, damn...


----------



## erek (Aug 1, 2019)

This seems rare-ish @Fouquin 









						ATI HD 2900 XT 1024MB 1GB engineering sample graphics adapter card failed HDCP  | eBay
					

For Sale we have an interesting novelty, an engineering sample graphics adapter of the ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT with 1 GB of RAM. We intend it as a novelty/collector's item only, these engineering sample cards are rare and are not supposed to hit the open markets.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## SpartanM07 (Aug 1, 2019)

Not sure it's worth the price but interesting nonetheless:








						For MSI RX VEGA 56 64 AIR BOOST 8G OC Graphics Card Turbine Cooling fan 4Pin  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for For MSI RX VEGA 56 64 AIR BOOST 8G OC Graphics Card Turbine Cooling fan 4Pin at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## erek (Aug 1, 2019)

SpartanM07 said:


> Not sure it's worth the price but interesting nonetheless:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, that's somethin else!



erek said:


> Man, that's somethin else!











						Prototype AMD Vega RX 56 Triple-Fan Graphics Card Pictured
					

Trying to keep our community entertained and distracted from the growing pains and expectations of waiting for the death of AMD's imposed NDAs on Vega reviews is one of our missions. As such, while we know what you want are actual performance numbers, price/performance charts, and an in-depth...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2019)

erek said:


> This seems rare-ish @Fouquin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be in need of a fan.


SpartanM07 said:


> Not sure it's worth the price but interesting nonetheless:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that design, very cool! (pun intended)


----------



## erek (Aug 7, 2019)

ATI HD 2900 XT 1024MB 1GB engineering sample graphics adapter card untested!  | eBay
					

For Sale we have an interesting novelty, an engineering sample graphics adapter of the ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT with 1 GB of RAM. We intend it as a novelty/collector's item only, these engineering sample cards are rare and are not supposed to hit the open markets.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 11, 2019)

Another find with the help of @HWC-Cowboy!

AMD Radeon R9 Fury Reference design for AIBs. Complete with both the original pre-release reference BIOS and a post-release BIOS.



Even has the Hitachi graphite pad. 

AMD gets a lot of shit for shipping under performing reference coolers, and rightfully so. They have been creating cards like this (and the 390X posted awhile back) as reference designs for their AIBs since *2014, *but what got shipped to customers (not counting the well equipped AIO cards) were cost-reduced blowers with some 'industrial design'. The behemoths they test in the labs and send to their partners as templates always seemed to stop just short of the consumer's hands, despite being functional, thoughtful designs built and ready to go.

Obviously the cost per unit goes up, and with it the return on investment plummets... But I think the improved consumer relations and avoidance of negative mindshare would have offset those costs by maybe shipping more units. Imagine if Vega Frontier Edition shipped with this exact cooler, with that cool blue brushed aluminum look and the little "R" accent cube? Cooler, quieter, and with more stable/predictable performance. Imagine not needing to toss out the stock cooler for an AIO or custom water on a (at the time) $1,000 GPU. Not saying it would have saved Vega at launch, it's just something to think about.

Anyway I'm stoked to have this card. It sits right between my R9 390X and Fury X engineering samples and fills in some more details of what AMD was doing and thinking behind the curtains back in 2015. Ideas that eventually came to market a mere four years later.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 11, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> Another find with the help of @HWC-Cowboy!
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 Fury Reference design for AIBs. Complete with both the original pre-release reference BIOS and a post-release BIOS.
> 
> ...



So it's just a card built by XFX and sold as OEM?



			AMD Radeon™ R9 Fury Triple Dissipation -  R9-FURY-4TF9


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 11, 2019)

cdawall said:


> So it's just a card built by XFX and sold as OEM?
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Radeon™ R9 Fury Triple Dissipation -  R9-FURY-4TF9



You've got it the wrong way around, this is the card built by AMD that XFX stuck their stickers to. See: Reference Cards


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2019)

Now that's a heatsink!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 11, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> You've got it the wrong way around, this is the card built by AMD that XFX stuck their stickers to. See: Reference Cards



I don't believe AMD ever did a reference cooler for that card. The fury X had the AIO and the fury Nano had a reference cooler. The XFX and Sapphire cards have similar cooler to each other and the model you have, but I would wager a bet that Pine Group manufactured the card you have.

My sapphire built OEM HD4850's were the exact same was, as are the multiple Asus 1070's I mined with. OEM card from whatever company, lacked a backplate, identical to a reference card from maker of your choice. OEM's like Dell will even have the AMD/NV sticker on the card instead of the Asus/Sapphire/Whatever.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 11, 2019)

Last bit I forgot to get a photo of because it's so incredibly faint, but here's the production date and "ES" etching into the package support and info band around the GPU:






cdawall said:


> I don't believe AMD ever did a reference cooler for that card. The fury X had the AIO and the fury Nano had a reference cooler. The XFX and Sapphire cards have similar cooler to each other and the model you have, but I would wager a bet that Pine Group manufactured the card you have.



You would lose that wager, since I know this card came directly from AMD's Toronto campus and that it's one of two that were given out in 2016. It's an internal sample designed and built by AMD for AIBs to base their designs on, XFX opted to accept AMD's reference design and ship it as their own card.

The key things to look at:

BIOS date and information string.
PCB Revision and date.
PCB testing and QC points/switches still intact.
ASIC info (ES = Engineering Sample).


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 7, 2019)

Been about 8 years since I began looking, and I finally have one in my collection.

Radeon HD 2900 XTX


While functional as a secondary adapter, it currently does not boot as primary. I'm assuming an incomplete BIOS might be the culprit, and will attempt to boot it with the later March build of the XTX firmware. The PCI-E is damaged and only operates at PCI-E x1, but that's an hour of work with the iron away from being fixed. Otherwise it reports properly and exactly in line with other A1 revision/A12 silicon cards. The only thing uncertain at this stage is the condition of the VRAM, and whether it'll be bench-stable after patching things up.


----------



## erek (Sep 8, 2019)

Anyway to verify the authenticity?

Prototype / "Not For Resale" Voodoo5 5500 AGP









						NOT FOR RESALE PROTOTYPE 3DFX VOODOO 5 5500 AGP VINTAGE GAMING VIDEO CARD F383  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NOT FOR RESALE PROTOTYPE 3DFX VOODOO 5 5500 AGP VINTAGE GAMING VIDEO CARD F383 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2019)

erek said:


> Anyway to verify the authenticity?
> 
> Prototype / "Not For Resale" Voodoo5 5500 AGP
> 
> ...


If those pictures are legit, which they seem to be, it's authentic.


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 8, 2019)

Just spent about an hour looking through this thread. To be honest, because of a low tech budget growing up and a dad who feared technology (who also worked in technology?) I missed out on the golden age of this kind of stuff. No internet access until 2008. Didn't have a PC with a discreet graphics card until 2015. My knowledge is limited on this topic due to these circumstances, but boy do I find this stuff fascinating. Most of the time I don't understand what you are talking about in these posts, but seeing vintage graphics cards from back in the time that I missed makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 8, 2019)

Boatvan said:


> Just spent about an hour looking through this thread. To be honest, because of a low tech budget growing up and a dad who feared technology (who also worked in technology?) I missed out on the golden age of this kind of stuff. No internet access until 2008. Didn't have a PC with a discreet graphics card until 2015. My knowledge is limited on this topic due to these circumstances, but boy do I find this stuff fascinating. Most of the time I don't understand what you are talking about in these posts, but seeing vintage graphics cards from back in the time that I missed makes me feel a bit better.


Scratch your itch then and build a retro system.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 9, 2019)

Boatvan said:


> No internet access until 2008.


Good grief! I had 256K broadband(that was blazing fast back then) DSL in 1996.



Boatvan said:


> Didn't have a PC with a discreet graphics card until 2015.


This is even more bizarre! I feel for you, I really do.


----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 9, 2019)

Some 7900 GTX love



http://imgur.com/Xw2WCRN




http://imgur.com/od90ehl




http://imgur.com/odPFEYo




http://imgur.com/tNOiIEI


----------



## Boatvan (Sep 9, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Scratch your itch then and build a retro system.


I think someday, but right now I lack the expertise, confidence and money to do so. Viewing the thread was enough for me today. Since I missed out on most PC gaming back in the day, I really don't know what I am missing.



lexluthermiester said:


> Good grief! I had 256K broadband(that was blazing fast back then) DSL in 1996.


It wasn't a question of money totally. My dad thought the internet would be a bad influence on us kids. We had dial up until 2008 but I wasn't given the credentials. I used the internet at school and the public library sometimes. I missed out.



lexluthermiester said:


> This is even more bizarre! I feel for you, I really do.


I know right? I think it is ironic that I turned into an IT guy after so much catching up to do!


----------



## erek (Sep 11, 2019)

3dfx Voodoo 6000 tested working   | eBay
					

Voodoo 6000 tested working.  Condition is Used. Serial number: 0848001A000000000000009M1V8M.



					www.ebay.com
				





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171835834275913729


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2019)

erek said:


> 3dfx Voodoo 6000 tested working   | eBay
> 
> 
> Voodoo 6000 tested working.  Condition is Used. Serial number: 0848001A000000000000009M1V8M.
> ...


On the twitter post, the serial is different. Not sure what the problem is...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 12, 2019)

Can add the video card ATI Sapphire HD 4850 X2 to the list.
And if any one has this card for sale, I'd be interested in purchasing it. (Had one, sold it like a dummy years ago lol)


----------



## erek (Sep 12, 2019)

erek said:


> 3dfx Voodoo 6000 tested working   | eBay
> 
> 
> Voodoo 6000 tested working.  Condition is Used. Serial number: 0848001A000000000000009M1V8M.
> ...




Weak, 

*This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available.*


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 14, 2019)

Not sure how rare it is, but here's my GTX 750 v2 :


----------



## erek (Oct 6, 2019)

is this of any value?









						Creative Computer ISA Internal Sound Cards for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on Creative Computer ISA Internal Sound Cards and find everything you'll need to improve your home office setup at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 6, 2019)

erek said:


> is this of any value?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its creative sound blaster? never seen that gpu brand tho, i think is consider rare, becouse not much own this brand card



agent_x007 said:


> Not sure how rare it is, but here's my GTX 750 v2 :
> View attachment 131886
> 
> View attachment 131884
> ...


i see bunch of this on local store, revision 1&2, palit is new company so no such value as rare sry


----------



## Grog6 (Oct 6, 2019)

Creative is the company that made the soundblaster cards; I still use an OG SB16 ISA card. 

Here's info on the video card; I'd forgotten about GLINT. 



			http://vintage3d.org/3dlabs.php#sthash.LDqRHSct.dpbs
		


I also have a Creative Live 5.1 PCI card that kicks ass.

VLB cards...

(Beats head on table)

I think I also threw one of those away...


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 6, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> Creative is the company that made the soundblaster cards; I still use an OG SB16 ISA card.
> 
> I also have a Creative Live 5.1 PCI card that kicks ass.
> 
> ...


that was my 1st thought too


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 6, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> Creative is the company that made the soundblaster cards


There's a Soundblaster hiding in that Power Mac 6100 PC Compatible.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 6, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> palit is new company so no such value as rare sry



1988.

They're older than the company who makes the chips they sell.


----------



## erek (Oct 6, 2019)

(not mine)


----------



## erek (Oct 7, 2019)

(Not mine)









						Ultra Computer Graphics Cards for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on Ultra Computer Graphics Cards and find everything you'll need to improve your home office setup at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## candle_86 (Oct 12, 2019)

Voodoo 5 6000 and Voodoo 5 4000 seem to be missing


----------



## erek (Oct 12, 2019)

I received a GeForce4 Ti 4600 Engineering Sample and GeForce3 Ti Engineering Sample for my collection!


----------



## erek (Oct 13, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-ATI-R...420939?hash=item3b3aabff0b:g:UfYAAOSw7FFdhoBi


----------



## Grog6 (Oct 13, 2019)

I wonder if there are any countries that still broadcast anything that will receive...

Definitely not America; we're all digital.

Nice card, tho.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 13, 2019)

On an antenna, not many. But you could use a normal, coaxial cable from your reciever. I had an  ATi Xpert 2000, back in the days but not this model with TV-tuner.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 13, 2019)

erek said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-ATI-R...420939?hash=item3b3aabff0b:g:UfYAAOSw7FFdhoBi


Ooh, that looks a lot like the 9500 All-in-wonder I had back in the day. Wow, that's a throwback!


----------



## erek (Oct 13, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Ooh, that looks a lot like the 9500 All-in-wonder I had back in the day. Wow, that's a throwback!



might be a 7200 AIW


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 13, 2019)

erek said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-ATI-R...420939?hash=item3b3aabff0b:g:UfYAAOSw7FFdhoBi


That looks identical to this card from Anandtech.










						ATI All-in-Wonder Radeon 32MB DDR
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## erek (Oct 15, 2019)

D-Sub SDRAM Computer Graphics Cards for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on D-Sub SDRAM Computer Graphics Cards and find everything you'll need to improve your home office setup at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 15, 2019)

erek said:


> D-Sub SDRAM Computer Graphics Cards for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deals on D-Sub SDRAM Computer Graphics Cards and find everything you'll need to improve your home office setup at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!
> ...


Well no wonder the card is for parts/not working. How are you suppose to supply external power to the card when the bracket doesn't have a hole for the barrel connector.


----------



## erek (Oct 16, 2019)

@Fouquin













						ATI's Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2 Engineering Sample Graphics  WORKING!!!  | eBay
					

They are rare and good for a collection.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## havli (Oct 17, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> That looks identical to this card from Anandtech.



Yeah, definitely R100 DDR. I have two Radeon DDR AIW - one of them ES and the other one normal (using late type heatsink and fan).


----------



## erek (Oct 19, 2019)

NVIDIA 128MB Memory Computer Graphics Cards for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on NVIDIA 128MB Memory Computer Graphics Cards and find everything you'll need to improve your home office setup at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com
				




@Fouquin









						Vintage 3DFX VooDoo 5 5500 PCI Video Card Macintosh Version Rare  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 3DFX VooDoo 5 5500 PCI Video Card Macintosh Version Rare at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## greasemonky89 (Nov 3, 2019)

Is the king kong edition asus gtx 7900 that rare. I just scored one in a lot for stupid cheap with the 2 game discs. I dont find it that interesting compared to a gtx 7800 512mb.


----------



## erek (Nov 12, 2019)

RARE 3dfx Voodoo2 Quantum3d Obsidian 200SBi Medusa Cable MINT vintage video card  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE 3dfx Voodoo2 Quantum3d Obsidian 200SBi Medusa Cable MINT vintage video card at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




----








						NVIDIA FX5800ULTRA  Engineering Sample Graphics  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NVIDIA FX5800ULTRA  Engineering Sample Graphics at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## erek (Nov 14, 2019)

Nvidia GeForce 9600GT Engineering Sample

Nvidia Geforce 6800XT (6800D) Engineering Sample



Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX Engineering Sample



Nvidia Geforce 8800gtx 128mb engineering sample



Nvidia Geforce 7900gtx 512mb engineering sample



Nvidia Geforce 6800GT Engineering Sample

@Fouquin

what's this?


----------



## erek (Nov 24, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 TI Founders Edition for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 TI Founders Edition at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						109-C01237-00B ATI Radeon HD 5750 1GB  2 x DVI/ HDMI/ DisplayPort Video Graphics  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 109-C01237-00B ATI Radeon HD 5750 1GB  2 x DVI/ HDMI/ DisplayPort Video Graphics at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## erek (Nov 25, 2019)

NVIDIA Geforce ASUS V9900 Ultra V9900ULTRA/TD/128M Graphics Card  | eBay
					

GeForce FX. Graphics Processor. Graphics Card. Graphics Features. Board Design. Main photo is the actual card. Pixel Shader. Power Connectors.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2019)

erek said:


> NVIDIA Geforce ASUS V9900 Ultra V9900ULTRA/TD/128M Graphics Card  | eBay
> 
> 
> GeForce FX. Graphics Processor. Graphics Card. Graphics Features. Board Design. Main photo is the actual card. Pixel Shader. Power Connectors.
> ...


Not that rare. It's just an FX 5800 Ultra. Why they called it the "V9900 Ultra" is anyone's guess.


----------



## erek (Nov 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not that rare. It just an FX 5800 Ultra. Why they called it the "V9900 Ultra" is anyone's guess.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice to see "Made in Canada" again, I miss that. I still kick myself for not keeping my old hardware. I didn't think any of it would be worth anything, so I sold it when I could so I could afford to upgrade. Had a few cards in this thread so far.. the only old card I have now is my 580 Matrix Platinum. I got it when it was pretty new, and just upgraded to a used 980 last winter. Something tells me Classified cards aren't really that rare  When I did try to sell the Matrix Platty I couldn't even get 50 bucks for it, so its worth more to me in my closet lol.


----------



## erek (Nov 26, 2019)

freeagent said:


> Nice to see "Made in Canada" again, I miss that. I still kick myself for not keeping my old hardware. I didn't think any of it would be worth anything, so I sold it when I could so I could afford to upgrade. Had a few cards in this thread so far.. the only old card I have now is my 580 Matrix Platinum. I got it when it was pretty new, and just upgraded to a used 980 last winter. Something tells me Classified cards aren't really that rare  When I did try to sell the Matrix Platty I couldn't even get 50 bucks for it, so its worth more to me in my closet lol.



are you a Canadian?  just curious


----------



## freeagent (Nov 26, 2019)

erek said:


> are you a Canadian?  just curious



Yes I am


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2019)

Canada rocks


----------



## erek (Dec 15, 2019)

Very rare card @ XGI Volari Duo V8 Ultra rare videocard 









						512MB Computer Graphics, Video Cards for Sale - eBay
					

Save Big on new & used 512MB Computer Graphics, Video Cards from top brands like Nvidia, Evga, Zotac & more. Shop our extensive selection of products and best online deals. Free Shipping for many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## erek (Dec 18, 2019)

My third and likely final nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra has arrived and successfully validated today!!!!


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 20, 2019)

Been looking for this card.... It's the P200 Ageia Physx card that was never released.

If you or a loved one has this card. Sell it to me 


*Product description*
Absolutely unique product! Not a serial model! Physical Process Accelerator AGEIA PhysX Accelerator 200 Series PCI Express Card - PPU2 codename Maplewood - Engineering Samples
Physics Processing Unit (PPU) - “Physics Processing Unit” (a coprocessor for processing physical phenomena) manufactured by Ageia Technologies is a hardware accelerator of physical calculations that is designed to relieve the burden of computing interactions of objects in the virtual world from a CPU-GPU bundle. AGEIA has created this class of devices to improve the performance of games, 3D modeling systems and engineering design systems. Using the PhysX SDK software package, when developing games, all the complex interactions of objects - solids, tissues, and liquids - rests on the Ageia software component and, if there is a PPU, is processed on it, and not on the central processor.
The processor used in PPU, using parallelization of computation and optimization only for a certain type of calculation, allows speeding up calculations up to 200 times in comparison with the same calculations on a regular CPU of that time. It is the link between the software engine embedded in the game and the individual physical accelerator on which it performs work that has become the main achievement in this technology. At the time of the presentation in 2005, it was a breakthrough solution that allows you to increase the performance of dynamic interactions in games and get more realistic effects. This innovation is comparable to the appearance of the first 3D graphics accelerators in the 90s.
Initially, a model of the 100th series with a P1 processor and a PCI interface was released, then a PCI-E version and options from third-party manufacturers, such as ASUS PhysX P1 or DELL W056C, were released. Accelerators began to be installed in their computers by well-known suppliers - Alienware, Dell and others, and developers began to introduce the PhysX engine into computer games. In 2008, with a strong interest in acceleration technologies for physical engines, nVidia completely bought Ageia with all its intellectual property, closed a separate accelerator production and introduced PhysX technology into its video cards starting from the 8000, 9000 and GTX 200 series.
In the future, the technology of hardware calculation of physical processes from other manufacturers did not receive distribution not because of any restrictions on the part of nVidia, but because of the sharp development of central processors. Moreover, it was not just the nominal increase in clock frequency that turned out to be important, but the introduction into newer processors from Intel and AMD of extended sets of special instructions that at the kernel level (i.e. the hardware level) made it possible to accelerate complex standard mathematical calculations close to those performed on PPU. The development of superscalar and optimization of the conveyor component of the CPU architecture made it possible to increase productivity when executing sets and sequences of commands, which, when performing standard calculations in physical engines, removed a significant percentage of the load. Also, the development of multi-core and the accessibility to the masses of consumers of two or more nuclear processors allowed game engine developers to use one core to calculate game logic (game intelligence), and the other to calculate physics (interaction within game objects), which made the issue of external optimization devices even less relevant. A paradoxical fact - in the new versions of the PhysX engine from nVidia and the drivers from video cards in the late 2000s, a special setting appeared that allows you to transfer all PhysX API calculations to the CPU, that is, they will specifically return to what Ageia tried to get away from in the mid-2000s, since the CPUs released at that time no longer had such performance limitations as at the time of PPU development.
However, the legacy of PPU technology has not completely disappeared. The PhysX API game physics engine itself is constantly being developed and updated by nVidia and it is an important component of many popular games today. The idea of a link between hardware acceleration and the associated software element finds its particular application in individual technological solutions. For example, the nVidia HairWorks module, when the creators connect the game to their creation, allows you to use hardware acceleration on modern nVidia video cards to dynamically and realisticly draw the hair and coat of game characters. The most striking rethinking of Ageia PhysX technology today is the RTX technology promoted by nVidia in the latest video card models. PhysX was used to speed up calculations of interactions between solids and liquids,
This model of the accelerator was born in late 2007 - early 2008 at the very turning point. On the one hand, Ageia had a PhysX 200 processor, which had been under development since the beginning of 2007, was fully prepared, drivers were released on it in a general update, and Dell planned to install it in the XPS 400 series of system units. On the other hand, nVidia, the owner of Ageia, did not want to continue to release PPU as a separate device and was preparing to integrate it into its video cards. As a result, the test model of the second generation of PhysX accelerators has a fan in the form of the nVidia logo and textolite, which is characteristic for engineering samples of their products, but with the marking “PhysX by AGEIA”, which serves as a visible reflection of the section of interests between the companies.
The second generation of accelerators compared with the first increased its technical characteristics:

the new core, codenamed Maplewood, should be able to handle up to 2 times as many objects
core frequency in different models from 600 to 733MHz instead of 500MHz in the first generation
memory with 128MB with a frequency of 738MHz in the first generation expanded to 256 / 512MB with a frequency of 850MHz GDDR3 standard with a 128bit bus
only PCI-E version 1.1 interface instead of PCI 2.2, like most first-generation cards
The informal name for the second generation is “PPU2” (ie Physics Processing Unit version 2).
Based on the general characteristics and analysis of this board, it can be argued that Ageia planned to release a second generation model in several versions with different performance and different memory sizes, similar to how video cards within the same generation (for example, GeForce 700 series) have several different lines (for example, GTX 750, GTX 760, etc.).
The presented model is based on the processor AG1021-A1 P22396.L1 0716-1 and has four memory chips Samsung K4J52324QC-BC14
The card is equipped with a PCI-E 1x interface. Power consumption up to 65W. Power supply is required through a standard 6pin connector, as for a video card.
Turbine type cooling system. The fan is controlled by a temperature sensor - it turns on only when a certain temperature is exceeded, and is turned off the rest of the time.
The presented card is just an example of how the final retail product will look (at the level of layout and performance, rather than appearance), that is, it represents a kind of Relise Candidate product. Differences from the test versions for developers are as follows:

Reduced number of power phases
Removed full-size debug COM port DB9
No DIP switch blocks for setting operating modes
At the same time, the serial debugging interface itself remained in the form of a 3pin connector in the upper left corner of the card and there are two connectors near the interface connector and the power connector for taking energy readings through the corresponding consumption channels.
To test the performance of physics accelerators, the well-known analytical resource Geeks3D, the author of the popular FurMark video card test, released a separate benchmark program called FluidMark. In the pictures you can see the testing passed by the presented instance. Next to the test program window, the PhysX settings window shows that when attempting to reset the PPU state, messages about the impossibility of reset due to the processor being in operation are issued. Another image shows a positive result of the processor passing the built-in tests in the setup program.
To use the card, it is recommended to install the AGEIA PhysX PCI Card Driver driver version 1.1.1.15 and the PhysX SystemSoftware software version 8.09.04.


----------



## erek (Dec 20, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Been looking for this card.... It's the P200 Ageia Physx card that was never released.
> 
> If you or a loved one has this card. Sell it to me
> View attachment 139974
> ...



@Fouqin


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 21, 2019)

erek said:


> are you a Canadian?  just curious


We are so Canadians that we liquid cool our rigs with maple syrup.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 21, 2019)

erek said:


> @Fouqin


@Fouquin


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 21, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Been looking for this card.... It's the P200 Ageia Physx card that was never released.
> 
> If you or a loved one has this card. Sell it to me
> View attachment 139974
> ...






ShrimpBrime said:


> @Fouquin



I have a set of them, but they're all unique from one another and I really haven't got around to exploring every one of their different capabilities. I can share a performance result from one that's close to the one in your post, but it's actually the slowest of the bunch.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 21, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> I have a set of them, but they're all unique from one another and I really haven't got around to exploring every one of their different capabilities. I can share a performance result from one that's close to the one in your post, but it's actually the slowest of the bunch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139985
> View attachment 139984



Awesome. I have looked for these cards for many years (more so forgotten about the PPU 200 for a few..) while I've enjoyed several versions of the 100 series 500mhz core. 
I have recently purchased a PCI-E 100 series as my other one is legacy PCI. So with the modern boards I have set up, I cannot run the legacy card.
Thank you for sharing these benchmark examples. However, I'd like to compare the 100 to the 200 series PPUs to see how they differ. Do you have any 100 vs 200 benchmarks?
p.s.
If you ever want to part with one of these rare oddities, I'd be happy so to purchase one of them! 
 Shrimp


----------



## erek (Dec 21, 2019)

1PC USED Quantum3D AAlchemy 8164 ，Q3D by DHL or EMS  #P7313 YL  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1PC USED Quantum3D AAlchemy 8164 ，Q3D by DHL or EMS  #P7313 YL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## kotovski (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello.
I recently got this graphic accelerator in my hands.
as far as I know, these devices were manufactured by five companies - http://physxinfo.com/wiki/Ageia_PhysX_PPU
and my device is not among them, can someone help to identify?


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 31, 2019)

kotovski said:


> I recently got this graphic accelerator in my hands.


It's a physics accelerator.



kotovski said:


> and my device is not among them, can someone help to identify?


Yours is most likely made by BFG. Blue PCB is actually more typical for this PPU, but they had the same thing in green and black as well. 
Though, it might be one of the early reference cards too.


----------



## kotovski (Dec 31, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Yours is made by BFG. Blue PCB is actually more typical for this PPU.


bfg looks completely different


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 31, 2019)

kotovski said:


> bfg looks completely different


It's just a reference design. If you follow the link that you've posted and scroll all the way down to the first video, you'll see dude testing the exact same unit, only now w/ BFG sticker on the fan.


----------



## kotovski (Dec 31, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> It's just a reference design. If you follow the link that you've posted and scroll all the way down to the first video, you'll see dude testing the exact same unit, only now w/ BFG sticker on the fan.


ok thanks for your help.
say please, it is considered a rare card?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 31, 2019)

kotovski said:


> ok thanks for your help.
> say please, it is considered a rare card?


Not really. No real use for them anymore  
Physx PPU cards go for around $20 all day long in the US.
I have a Dell reference card just like yours.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 31, 2019)

These cards where made by a few popular venders including asus, bfg I believe EVGA ( dont quote me on EVGA) and Dell... Not sure who produced them for Dell would have to research a little later on that.

Heres an older how to.


			How to restore PPU support with latest Nvidia PhysX Drivers
		




kotovski said:


> ok thanks for your help.
> say please, it is considered a rare card?



Id say rare because they are obsolete for todays computing. Not many people have them however easily found in the US most of them are pulled from Dell XPS rigs or where never installed.

I do imagine at some point these cards to be considered rare and likely only used by enthusiasts who may want to play old ageia physx titles such as UT3 or CellFactor.

Further.... 

They did make PCIE 1x cards after the legacy PCI was released.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 31, 2019)

I didn’t know you could restore functionality super cool.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 31, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I didn’t know you could restore functionality super cool.



That's a pretty old posting..... I'd think the results of todays NV Physx drivers, vs the 8.06.04 (and other 8.x.x drivers) greatly differ. I think it was 8.10 that was the last release of any real Ageia Physx support offered by NVidia. After that, none.

I'd recommend to have a fresh install of W7 or XP and not using any NV drivers at all for true functionality. 7.11.13  with strictly Ageia only. 

I actually just recently found this link and haven't had time to try it, but like I stated above, the best way is to leave anything NVidia out of the picture especially if you're using an NV card.


----------



## erek (Jan 2, 2020)

extremely rare NVIDIA briefcase and reference GeForce 6800 AGP video card  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for extremely rare NVIDIA briefcase and reference GeForce 6800 AGP video card at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 2, 2020)

erek said:


> extremely rare NVIDIA briefcase and reference GeForce 6800 AGP video card  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for extremely rare NVIDIA briefcase and reference GeForce 6800 AGP video card at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


That's way out of my price range.

$5,500.00


----------



## freeagent (Jan 2, 2020)

Pretty cool, but not for 5500.. maybe in 10 years.


----------



## erek (Jan 2, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Pretty cool, but not for 5500.. maybe in 10 years.



not even in 10 years for me on that, heh


----------



## DFX87 (Jan 18, 2020)

Got a bunch of new cards for my collection.  Here are two of them:


----------



## erek (Jan 18, 2020)

DFX87 said:


> Got a bunch of new cards for my collection.  Here are two of them:
> 
> View attachment 142591View attachment 142592View attachment 142594


wanna sell any?


----------



## DFX87 (Jan 20, 2020)

erek said:


> wanna sell any?



No sorry. They fit perfect in my collection.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 21, 2020)

Rare sample GTX 980 8 GB 








						NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Engineering Sample 8 GB Specs
					

NVIDIA GM204, 1216 MHz, 2048 Cores, 128 TMUs, 64 ROPs, 8192 MB GDDR5, 1753 MHz, 256 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## basco (Jan 21, 2020)

that`s interesting 8gb on 980gtx-ya would not have a 4gb too for tests? Mr Fantasy?
always wanted to test gtx 780 with 3gb vs 6gb


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 21, 2020)

GTX 980 8GB Engineering Sample 
some pictures of memory and backside


----------



## DFX87 (Jan 28, 2020)

GeForce 7950 GX2 ES:


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 3, 2020)

unreleased 28nm PS3 gpu


----------



## erek (Feb 11, 2020)

AMD RX560 4GB Engineering Sample Graphics  | eBay
					

UP FOR SALE: AMD RX560 4GB Engineering Sample Graphics.



					www.ebay.com
				












						AMD vega12 4GB Engineering Sample Graphics, WORKING!!!    | eBay
					

UP FOR SALE: AMD vega12 4GB Engineering Sample Graphics, WORKING!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Grafikkarte Club 3d XGI Volari Duo V8 Ultra 8X AGP 256MB DDR2   | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Grafikkarte Club 3d XGI Volari Duo V8 Ultra 8X AGP 256MB DDR2  bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## erek (Feb 21, 2020)

Amd Turks socket card engineering sample  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Amd Turks socket card engineering sample at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 21, 2020)

Archive your links. Those will all be blank pages after a few months once they sell.


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 26, 2020)

Engineering sample of the unreleased Radeon Pro V7350x2.

     










						I scored 16 979 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X, AMD Radeon Pro V7350X2 x 2, 4096 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Dual Polaris 10, dated early January, 2017. Very similar to the Radeon Pro Duo that launched in April, 2017, but with some slight hardware differences such as a SmartFusion2 M2S010 SoC (purpose currently unknown). Has a single mini-DisplayPort and while completely functional it does have some issues booting as the primary display adapter on my X370 test bench. The Radeon Pro drivers work perfectly once the card is up and running with the help of a secondary bootstrap GPU.

3DMark has no idea what to do with this card and since it can't read the sensors on the card it just errors out in as many ways as possible.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 26, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Engineering sample of the unreleased Radeon Pro V7350x2.
> 
> View attachment 145954 View attachment 145956 View attachment 145960 View attachment 145957 View attachment 145958 View attachment 145955
> 
> ...


this is what i did


----------



## Valantar (Feb 27, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Engineering sample of the unreleased Radeon Pro V7350x2.
> 
> View attachment 145954 View attachment 145956 View attachment 145960 View attachment 145957 View attachment 145958 View attachment 145955
> 
> ...


Fascinating how the front GPU seems to have a much less dense fin pitch than the rear one. I wonder why that is. Also, am I right in thinking this is intended for a server-like passive+external fans cooling setup?


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 27, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Also, am I right in thinking this is intended for a server-like passive+external fans cooling setup?


Yes, it relies on front facing fans blowing through to the back of the server for cooling. There may of been a duct to direct the airflow.


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 27, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Fascinating how the front GPU seems to have a much less dense fin pitch than the rear one. I wonder why that is. Also, am I right in thinking this is intended for a server-like passive+external fans cooling setup?



Correct observation. Since the second GPU is receiving warm air from the first, it has a higher density fin stack to compensate, effectively twice the surface area and thermal mass.



biffzinker said:


> There may of been a duct to direct the airflow.



There still is. First picture shows the card assembled with the shroud.


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 27, 2020)

Just found this thread.  Glorious.  Love the photos of rare or engineering cards!  Rarest card I ever had was a 9800gx2.


----------



## erek (Feb 29, 2020)

@Fouquin https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-R9-290...128519?hash=item4b75286407:g:XIEAAOSwaBJeWnKS


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 29, 2020)

erek said:


> @Fouquin https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-R9-290...128519?hash=item4b75286407:g:XIEAAOSwaBJeWnKS



Retail card. Uninteresting.

And yet again, _archive your links!_


----------



## middle_twix (Mar 4, 2020)

@erek Hey do you still have your Vega engineering sample? Did you ever check to see if its security features were running? AMD and AIBs had a thing where they could soft toggle the security coprocessor, i'd be interested to see if its enabled or disabled on your Vega. Months ago when I had a Vega and was researching it, I stumbled upon you obtaining the engineering sample on [H], and have been meaning to ask you this question ever since. It had just seemed like you went dark, and I recently stumbled across you actively posting in this thread. Quite the collections you and @Fouquin have btw, I am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## erek (Mar 4, 2020)

middle_twix said:


> @erek Hey do you still have your Vega engineering sample? Did you ever check to see if its security features were running? AMD and AIBs had a thing where they could soft toggle the security coprocessor, i'd be interested to see if its enabled or disabled on your Vega. Months ago when I had a Vega and was researching it, I stumbled upon you obtaining the engineering sample on [H], and have been meaning to ask you this question ever since. It had just seemed like you went dark, and I recently stumbled across you actively posting in this thread. Quite the collections you and @Fouquin have btw, I am thoroughly impressed.


I still have it, will investigate what you’re saying


----------



## middle_twix (Mar 5, 2020)

Awesome, hope something interesting turns up. Thanks man.


----------



## Darthgrey (Mar 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Vega64


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 12, 2020)

Darthgrey said:


> Spoiler: Vega64
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147957


More details? You literally just wrote "vega64"?


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 12, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> More details? You literally just wrote "vega64"?



It's one of the 1200MHz debug boards that they showed off in demos pretty early on before Vega launched. There are a couple of them about, I know one of the better condition and functional ones is currently in Russia, not sure about this one.

Here's another that popped up recently in private hands: https://www.bilibili.com/read/cv4311668


----------



## middle_twix (Mar 17, 2020)

That 1200 MHz debug board has a resistor on a spot to the direct right of the core that consumer boards dont have. Wonder what it enables/disabled.


----------



## erek (Mar 29, 2020)

Rare GeForce GTX 480 With 512 CUDA Cores Emerges 10 Years Later
					

A blast from the past.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 1, 2020)

gpu database now supports 3dfx , more to come








						3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Specs
					

3dfx VSA-100 x4, 166 MHz, 2 Pixel Shaders, 0 Vertex Shaders, 2 TMUs, 2 ROPs, 32 MB SDR, 166 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Darthgrey (Apr 9, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> More details? You literally just wrote "vega64"?



Well card works, at least it gives picture from all outputs and it is possible to use it in windows to check internet and so on, but you will have error 43 in control panel and it's not possible to launch something in 3D.





I also flashed it with normal Vega 64 BIOS and card also works, sometime even with drivers without error, but it seems like clocks of retail Vega64 is too much for it and there are some artifacts in win10 menus.





With blockchain driver there is no error 43 when card is flashed with retail BIOS, but still there are some artifacts on screen and I don't know how to downclock memory below 800MHz, it should be 700MHz with original BIOS.







Spoiler: Extra photo of Vega64 ES


----------



## Hexical (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a working HD 7990 and I want to sell it, but I don't know how much it is worth.
Any suggestions about the price? Unfortunately, I don't have any OVP or adapter.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 13, 2020)

Hexical said:


> I have a working HD 7990 and I want to sell it, but I don't know how much it is worth.
> Any suggestions about the price? Unfortunately, I don't have any OVP or adapter.



Not the place to ask about pricing. Google around to get a better idea. FWIW, about 120-140 UK pounds.


----------



## LTUGamer (Apr 25, 2020)

Not long time ago I was interested if there still exists legendary manufacturer of nVidia graphics cards - Point of View. 

Found that they were manufactured GTX 1060 with very unusual cooler solution:






Definitely not as good as regular coolers but very interesting and unusual.

Unfortunately they don't have any RTX 20*0 or GTX 16*0 cards, so probably this is the last their card. RIP to the legend


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 25, 2020)

LTUGamer said:


> Definitely not as good as regular coolers but very interesting and unusual.


Definitely an unusual cooler with the fan placement. Spot cooling for the VRM?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 25, 2020)

I remember PoV best from their GTX 465s which were actually 470s with just a 465 bios.


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I remember PoV best from their GTX 465s which were actually 470s with just a 465 bios.



That was a surprising number of GTX 465s. MSI, Zotac and EVGA did the same.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 25, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> That was a surprising number of GTX 465s. MSI, Zotac and EVGA did the same.


Oh, I thought that PoV was the only one


----------



## erek (Apr 27, 2020)

I bought another Sealed / Boxed (never been opened) XGI Volari Duo V8 Ultra. Makes 2 total for the collection now:


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 27, 2020)

erek said:


> I bought another Sealed / Boxed (never been opened) XGI Volari Duo V8 Ultra. Makes 2 total for the collection now:
> 
> View attachment 152956


I'd be too paranoid to buy a sealed box without knowing 100% what was inside.
It's not hard to get a box wrapped like that if you have access to the machinery.


----------



## erek (Apr 27, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I'd be too paranoid to buy a sealed box without knowing 100% what was inside.
> It's not hard to get a box wrapped like that if you have access to the machinery.


----------



## Fouquin (May 1, 2020)

Here's a neat GTX 1070 sample. Chip and PCB dated in the middle of March, 2016. Rear shroud and fan housing are unfinished raw aluminum, forward shroud has the rough black stippled finish used on the Titan X Maxwell. All portions of the cooler shroud are dated March 16, 2016, the heatsink assembly is dated individually with what appears to be either April 17th of April 11th, 2016. The heatsink is otherwise identical to the retail version.

Performs exactly as you'd expect any 1070 to perform. Some quick "all sliders maxed" tweaking yielded 2126MHz max boost, 2085MHz average boost, and 2238MHz GDDR5. The firmware is a later build. Presumably this card sat around for awhile testing firmware builds before being taken home or dumped at a recycler.









						I scored 6 234 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 x 1, 4096 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## erek (May 5, 2020)

AMD vega12 4GB Engineering Sample Graphics, WORKING!!!    | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMD vega12 4GB Engineering Sample Graphics, WORKING!!!   at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## erek (May 8, 2020)

RARE 3dfx Voodoo2 Quantum3d Obsidian 200SBi Medusa Cable MINT vintage video card  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Very RARE 3dfx Voodoo2 Quantum3d Obsidian 200SBi vintage video card for your retro gaming PC. The card is in MINT condition. Fully tested. <br> Comes with the original Medusa cable. </p> <p dir="ltr">Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## erek (May 20, 2020)

Quantum3d Obsidian 2 X-24 SLI2 Voodoo2 SLI All-In-One  | eBay
					

Quantum3d Obsidian 2 X-24 SLI2.  This is the dual Voodoo 2 SLI on a card solution developed by Quantum3D. It is a hard to find card and I hope that it finds its place in the hands of a 3Dfx fan.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 20, 2020)

erek said:


> Quantum3d Obsidian 2 X-24 SLI2 Voodoo2 SLI All-In-One  | eBay
> 
> 
> Quantum3d Obsidian 2 X-24 SLI2.  This is the dual Voodoo 2 SLI on a card solution developed by Quantum3D. It is a hard to find card and I hope that it finds its place in the hands of a 3Dfx fan.
> ...


Another ultra rare card! Wow, just wow! Takes me back.


----------



## madness777 (May 29, 2020)

KFA2 GTX 560Ti White Edition / HOF


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 29, 2020)

madness777 said:


> KFA2 GTX 560Ti White Edition / HOF


That is very cool! I wish more companies would do designs like this.


----------



## Valantar (May 29, 2020)

Gotta love the "Caution, hot surface" sticker on what I assume to be chromed plastic with zero connection to any heat source.


----------



## Fouquin (May 29, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Gotta love the "Caution, hot surface" sticker on what I assume to be chromed plastic with zero connection to any heat source.



Stamped aluminum, and it'll conduct heat from the mounting points as well as heat up from the exhausted air.


----------



## erek (Jun 1, 2020)

Anything special or nah?>









						s/n #009 V5-5800  AGP @128Mb @200MHz Special Edition by osckhar - V5-5500  3dfx  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für s/n #009 V5-5800  AGP @128Mb @200MHz Special Edition by osckhar - V5-5500  3dfx bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Kanan (Jun 1, 2020)

erek said:


> Anything special or nah?>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's special for sure, but I wouldn't pay that amount of money. As a big fanboy, maybe 300-500 tops.


----------



## erek (Jun 1, 2020)

Kanan said:


> It's special for sure, but I wouldn't pay that amount of money. As a big fanboy, maybe 300-500 tops.


700 Euros on shipping


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 1, 2020)

erek said:


> 700 Euros on shipping
> 
> View attachment 157541



Nice so he's violating eBay policies in two ways here: dodging fees and using eBay to facilitate external sales. Very cool, very legal.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 1, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Nice so he's violating eBay policies in two ways here: dodging fees and using eBay to facilitate external sales. Very cool, very legal.


Germany has different laws than in the US. It is possible that such limitations are not legal and thus ebay Germany might have to tolerate things like that.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Germany has different laws than in the US. It is possible that such limitations are not legal and thus ebay Germany might have to tolerate things like that.



A thirty second glance at the listing rules on ebay.de proves that this is false.


			https://verkaeuferportal.ebay.de/regeln-und-grundsaetze-fuer-verkaeufer
		


The listing is also active internationally and therefore subject to site-wide rules regardless.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 1, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> A thirty second glance at the listing rules on ebay.de proves that this is false.
> 
> 
> https://verkaeuferportal.ebay.de/regeln-und-grundsaetze-fuer-verkaeufer
> ...


Good points.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 1, 2020)

To be honest, who even reads EULAs, rules and ToS's..?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 2, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> To be honest, who even reads EULAs, rules and ToS's..?


I do if I think it might be an issue.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I do if I think it might be an issue.


Same here.


----------



## madness777 (Jun 11, 2020)

Found this
Working when last tested a few years ago, claims to not have the right equipment to confirm if still working or not.








						Pair of Nvidia GeForce 7900GX2  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pair of Nvidia GeForce 7900GX2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



*Edit: fixed link


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2020)

madness777 said:


> Found this
> Working when last tested a few years ago, claims to not have the right equipment to confirm if still working or not.
> 
> 
> ...


They look legit and don't seem to be damaged. That price though...


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 11, 2020)

I recently acquired some neat relics from the development of GF100. But first, some history.

nVidia had a few different design phases for the GTX 480. The one we saw come to market is the relatively plain all-black plastic shroud with a small screen printed _GeForce _logo on top, the shroud encompassing an exposed grill-inspired plate. Some people at the time noticed; I'm sure some people still today remember, that the press material and reviewer cards for the GTX 480 always shows a cooler shroud with a thin green stripe along the rear facing edge of the exposed grill plate. Some may have not noticed in the reviews showing teardowns that there is also a small 2-pin LED header right behind the fan, under the 6-pin power input. This is a feature brought forward from the earlier development of the GTX 480 where the shroud included a bright light up _GeForce _logo instead of the cheap printed-on one. The press cards also received some extra flair with a second _GeForce _logo printed onto the grill, but that's a different story.

That brings us to what I acquired: a box of unused shrouds, built and shipped to nVidia in March 2010 and set aside in a store room for several years before being sold off.





They make the cards look pretty spiffy. Now to find those early grills with the extra logo, complete the look. _The way it's meant to look._


----------



## madness777 (Jun 11, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> I recently acquired some neat relics from the development of GF100. But first, some history.
> 
> nVidia had a few different design phases for the GTX 480. The one we saw come to market is the relatively plain all-black plastic shroud with a small screen printed _GeForce _logo on top, the shroud encompassing an exposed grill-inspired plate. Some people at the time noticed; I'm sure some people still today remember, that the press material and reviewer cards for the GTX 480 always shows a cooler shroud with a thin green stripe along the rear facing edge of the exposed grill plate. Some may have not noticed in the reviews showing teardowns that there is also a small 2-pin LED header right behind the fan, under the 6-pin power input. This is a feature brought forward from the earlier development of the GTX 480 where the shroud included a bright light up _GeForce _logo instead of the cheap printed-on one. The press cards also received some extra flair with a second _GeForce _logo printed onto the grill, but that's a different story.
> 
> ...



Complete with the Striker II Extreme


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 11, 2020)

madness777 said:


> Complete with the Striker II Extreme



Rampage II Gene was my second choice for photos, but it's entirely blocked by the cards and I wanted the little ROG NB light in the pic. 

I put too much thought into the two pictures.


----------



## LDMJ141620 (Jun 11, 2020)

About my Larrabee
I do not have too much time, but today I've tested it with hdmi and display port and all of them works great.
That's for those who believed only dvi may work as these outputs where not common at the time

Here's a Pic with DP. 
HDMI and dvi work too obviously


----------



## LDMJ141620 (Jun 11, 2020)

There is another user, obviously you know who must be... (Not Linus so there is only one option,) that it is asking me for the same, the bios... He offers me money to buy the programmer etc. But I don't want to touch the card, too much to loose if something goes wrong... 
Don't misunderstand me... I am not a knoob pc user, but never came across with such a thing (not the procedure, the cards importance) and I won't take any risks. 

Too many of you probably are asking why I do not try with another OS like Vista, w7, 8 or 10...
Easy... I do not have the time.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 11, 2020)

LDMJ141620 said:


> About my Larrabee
> I do not have too much time, but today I've tested it with hdmi and display port and all of them works great.
> That's for those who believed only dvi may work as these outputs where not common at the time
> 
> ...



GPU-Z won't tell you anything about Larrabee. Check AIDA64 and see if it can reveal info. There's a chance they got device strings from Intel at some point.


----------



## LDMJ141620 (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for your suggestion 
I already thought on try aida but I only had old version of aida32 jaja I used to check some older hardware. And don't have internet on that test pc so I needed time I do not had. 
Will try when I have a minute.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 11, 2020)

Current version of AIDA64 works back to Win95 as either portable or install.


----------



## LDMJ141620 (Jun 11, 2020)

*Win 95??? Wow nice *


----------



## LDMJ141620 (Jun 12, 2020)

Something strange is happening...
Is someone playing dirty or is it my impression?
I have tried to open topics in the HardForum forum where I have seen a strange publication of a tweet with a photo of which I have posted here.
When opening the topic, minutes after it was reviewed by the administrator and published, my account is banned.
And not only that, I had another account that I did not want to use because I had created it with my name and with which I had never published anything, until yesterday it was active and oh coincidence, they have banned me too.
Can someone explain what is happening here? Are you trying to boycott me or is it just my impression?
I can not even contact with the administrators to ask what was the problem... totally blocked.
What you think ?
This is the post i answered with: What does this mean? what is the purpose of using pics i uploaded on another forum like this?
Then Banned




EREK MANIFEST YOURSELF
Expain what this is all about...

Ok here some more info on windows 10 
at least 8gb vram... 






It also plays with no drivers jaja incredible... Not good performer but graphics level or resolution does not affect on nothing.
Battlefield 3 on here :

As you can see it is a shame there are no drivers for it, because the labee seems to be perfectly functional, althougt i dont really know if gpu is doing something or is the cpu who is doing all the work...

More tests... Youtube videos plays perfect with windows drivers, and gpuz gives GPU 2241 (larrabees id), also MSI afterburner detects temp sensor.





FALSE ALARM... I guess this is all made by cpu as i thought, temps on msiafter says cpu temp so... not to much excitement here.


----------



## erek (Jun 12, 2020)

LDMJ141620 said:


> Something strange is happening...
> Is someone playing dirty or is it my impression?
> I have tried to open topics in the HardForum forum where I have seen a strange publication of a tweet with a photo of which I have posted here.
> When opening the topic, minutes after it was reviewed by the administrator and published, my account is banned.
> ...


It’s running games?  This is nuts !!!!!!!!


----------



## erek (Jun 13, 2020)

LDMJ141620 said:


> Are you interested on keep it or not? I can't do any more and do not have the time to invest on research neither.
> So I will accept your last offer I you want it.



Are you still there?

---

"So let's talk about the elephant in the room - graphics. Yes, at that we did fail. And we failed mainly for reasons of time and politics. And even then we didn't fail by nearly as much as people think. Because we were never allowed to ship it, people just saw a giant crater, but in fact Larrabee did run graphics, and it ran it surprisingly well. Larrabee emulated a fully DirectX11 and OpenGL4.x compliant graphics card - by which I mean it was a PCIe card, you plugged it into your machine, you plugged the monitor into the back, you installed the standard Windows driver, and... it was a graphics card."




			TomF's Tech Blog - It's only pretending to be a wiki.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 13, 2020)

I think if you guys are going to be wheeling and dealing outside of the B/S/T forum you should take it to PM.


----------



## LDMJ141620 (Jun 13, 2020)

erek said:


> @LDMJ141620   Can you dump the BIOS file at least?
> 
> 
> View attachment 158820


 I explained to you and the Russian the reason why I am not going to do that. Besides if I wanted to it is not possible with gpuz or any other app I have tried already, it says it is not compatible with that bios type or something like that, I cant remember exact words.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2020)

Thread cleaned. You are not allowed to sell outside of the B/S/T section and especially ES items. Please refrain from doing that in here both of you. I will ban either one of you or both if you continue. Take it to PMs.


----------



## madness777 (Jul 2, 2020)

Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti SOC rev.2.0
Pretty rare sample, 1x8pin + 1x6pin, 8 powerstages, incredible output filtering capacitance.
But a sad overclocker, unstable at stock, can't pass 970MHz on the core. Going on the Shelf of Dreams for now 
Edit: I take that back. Installing OC Guru 1.31 actually allows it clock toward 1050MHz without any issues!
Not actually using the software to overclock, I'm using afterburner, OC Guru is just installed to allow functionality of all the VRM controller ICs


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 2, 2020)

About 560 Ti SOC; I remember Gigabyte selling those with 1GHz GPU clock and hella many of those were unstable with such high clockspeed..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> About 560 Ti SOC; I remember Gigabyte selling those with 1GHz GPU clock and hella many of those were unstable with such high clockspeed..


I never encountered that problem, and I sold a ton of GTX560's. They were a "sweet-spot" card. Prices were good and performance was great!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I never encountered that problem, and I sold a ton of GTX560's. They were a "sweet-spot" card. Prices were good and performance was great!


Oh boy we had many threads here in Finland on Muropaketti on that series...

I mean the SOC cards which were factory OC'd to 1GHz..


----------



## madness777 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok so I figured out why it was crashing so much out of the box. Without installing OC Guru, the VRM output voltage is around 1.08-1.1v jumping around and the core gets about 1.05v load voltage measured behind the core.
With just the software installed, the output voltage is now 1.17v and core is hovering in the 1.09-1.1v range.
It's perplexing to me how a piece of software can so drastically change the behavior of the card.
So if you ever get a Fermi SOC card, make sure you install OC Guru 1.31


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2020)

madness777 said:


> Ok so I figured out why it was crashing so much out of the box. Without installing OC Guru, the VRM output voltage is around 1.08-1.1v jumping around and the core gets about 1.05v load voltage measured behind the core.
> With just the software installed, the output voltage is now 1.17v and core is hovering in the 1.09-1.1v range.
> It's perplexing to me how a piece of software can so drastically change the behavior of the card.
> So if you ever get a Fermi SOC card, make sure you install OC Guru 1.31


That sounds like a modded VBIOS problem, not a factory problem.


----------



## erek (Jul 27, 2020)

AMD Turks codename, HD 6670 Prototype / ES Socketed board owned by CoolTweak /


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2020)

erek said:


> AMD Turks codename, HD 6670 Prototype / ES Socketed board owned by CoolTweak /
> 
> View attachment 163664
> View attachment 163665


That is certifiable awesome right there!!


----------



## erek (Jul 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is certifiable awesome right there!!



it's available too @ https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amd-Turks-...477617?hash=item3b427bc331:g:OmUAAOSwSwdeTrWm


----------



## erek (Aug 1, 2020)

AMD Rx 5700 8gb Reference Engineering Sample - Bricked  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMD Rx 5700 8gb Reference Engineering Sample - Bricked at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Quantum3d Obsidian 2 X-24 SLI2 3Dfx Voodoo 2 SLI - With Retail Box  | eBay
					

A unique piece of VGA History, of which there are very few left. The Quantum3d Obsidian 2 X-24 SLI2 3Dfx Voodoo 2 SLI videocard is the ultimate single card SLI Voodoo 2 card. Everything is in very good condition, and if you consider the age of this lot, it is Wonderful.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2020)

erek said:


> AMD Rx 5700 8gb Reference Engineering Sample - Bricked  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMD Rx 5700 8gb Reference Engineering Sample - Bricked at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Why would anyong buy a bricked card? Bit less than smart @$400.


erek said:


> Quantum3d Obsidian 2 X-24 SLI2 3Dfx Voodoo 2 SLI - With Retail Box  | eBay
> 
> 
> A unique piece of VGA History, of which there are very few left. The Quantum3d Obsidian 2 X-24 SLI2 3Dfx Voodoo 2 SLI videocard is the ultimate single card SLI Voodoo 2 card. Everything is in very good condition, and if you consider the age of this lot, it is Wonderful.
> ...


Now THAT is worthy of a moment's consideration, if you have the money(ouch!).


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why would anyong buy a bricked card? Bit less than smart @$400.



Because it's a debug board covered in testing interfaces. Cards can be revived too, and if it is revived it has a ton of potential for messing around with.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Because it's a debug board covered in testing interfaces. Cards can be revived too, and if it is revived it has a ton of potential for messing around with.


$400 is an awfully big gamble though...


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 4, 2020)

GPU Database now has its own discord, come join and maybe help out with the database 








						Join the TPU GPU Database Discord Server!
					

Check out the TPU GPU Database community on Discord - hang out with 137 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## erek (Aug 4, 2020)

Can you all help identify this card?


----------



## Darthgrey (Aug 4, 2020)

ES Quadro 64Mb DDR


----------



## moneyman8 (Aug 5, 2020)

Darthgrey said:


> ES Quadro 64Mb DDR



How did you get that?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Darthgrey said:


> ES Quadro 64Mb DDR


Is that a guess? 

I'd remove the fan and look up any numbers found on the chip underneath.
Also google the part number on the memory to see what they are and what they were fitted to.
If it runs try GPU-z.

Edit: based on the board number it's a Nvidia Quaddro2 64mb Pro.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2020)

moneyman8 said:


> How did you get that?


Simple actually. There are several features that card has that would not be present on a retail card. The VBIOS chip has dual connection pads for standard and thin package EEPROMS. Retail cards rarely have those. The stand-off connectors at the top of the card are for debugging. The power delivery circuits use components that are easily tapped for voltage checks, uncommon on retail boards. And last, there's no branding anywhere in the face of the PCB. Even if it were a generic OEM channel card, NVidia requires their logo somewhere visible on the front face of the card. Engineering samples have no such requirement.

Whether or not it's a Quadro is debatable. It could be a Geforce. Additionally, the markings on the ram are difficult to make out so it could be a 128MB or even a 256MB model. It's tough to tell.


----------



## moneyman8 (Aug 5, 2020)

@lexluthermiester Thanks so much for the insight! That was a very helpful starting point.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks like a GeForce 256 DDR.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Looks like a GeForce 256 DDR.
> 
> View attachment 164641


Ah there we go. Question is, will standard drivers work with it?


----------



## Darthgrey (Aug 5, 2020)

moneyman8 said:


> How did you get that?



One guy from China has the same card. It also has higher clocks than usual 256.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 5, 2020)

The card in question above looks to have SDRAM.

Here’s a GeForce 256 DDR:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The card in question above looks to have SDRAM.
> 
> Here’s a GeForce 256 DDR:


That also looks like an ES card.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2020)

The pins along the top edge are not just for debugging, so don't allow that to let you confuse them with ES boards.



erek said:


> Can you all help identify this card?
> 
> View attachment 164554


Flip the card over and have a close look at the resistors on the rear.
If R122 is populated and R121 empty it's a Quadro 2 Pro, if it is empty and R121 is populated then it's a GeForce 2.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

My Geforce DDR for comparison.


----------



## erek (Aug 7, 2020)

3Dfx Interactive: Gone But Not Forgotten
					

3Dfx's Voodoo and Voodoo2 graphics are widely credited with jump-starting 3D gaming and revolutionizing computer graphics nearly overnight. The 3D landscape in 1996 favored S3 Graphics with...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 5, 2020)

ASUS GeForce 4 Ti 4200 AGP x8 (V9280S) :







Moded (with help ), to full 4800 Ti :







^Valid : https://www.3dmark.com/3dm03/6546816

Matrox Parhelia 256MB AGP 8x (rev. D2) :







Die shot :
















Comparison above results with FX series at similar clock speeds in 3DMark 01 SE :



(all were tested on the same platform, excluding 5800 Ultra)


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 5, 2020)

Sure, I know some...quite a bit old:
- Hercules 3D Prophet 4800 / Kyro II SE, links:





						Have you heard of the Hercules 3D Prophet 4800 / Kyro II SE?
					

Just learned about this Hercules 3D Prophet 4800 series... cancelled Kyro II SE... some consider it even more rare than the Voodoo 5 6000...     I'm on the hunt for one, might have located one but the word is still out ...  won't be nice and boxed like this from...




					hardforum.com
				








						Hercules 3DProphet 4800 Kyro II SE Ultra 64MB | VideoCardz.net
					

VideoCardz.net Graphics Cards Database




					videocardz.net
				



- 3Dfx Voodoo 5 6000, links:





						Legendary 3dfx Voodoo 5-6000 shown off, 4-way SLI on a SINGLE BOARD
					

3dfx Voodoo 5-6000 Revision 3700A spotted, old school AGP-based 4 GPUs on a single board (YES, FOUR!!)




					www.tweaktown.com
				











						Recently Acquired: 3DFX Voodoo 5-6000 Rev3700A !
					

Hi all  Thought i'd show off my recently acquired Voodoo5-6000 Revision 3700A with the PCI-Rework. Big thanks to Gold Leader from VoodooAlert for tracking down this gem in just 3 days!  It is fully functioning and has passed a 2 hour stress test of 3D Mark 2001SE!, I will be adding to this...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## erek (Sep 5, 2020)

KLiKzg said:


> Sure, I know some...quite a bit old:
> - Hercules 3D Prophet 4800 / Kyro II SE, links:
> 
> 
> ...



hoping to locate a Kyro II SE


----------



## erek (Sep 6, 2020)

@Fouquin https://www.ebay.com/itm/RX-Vega-64...277350?hash=item1aa27d6826:g:QHIAAOSwNxxfVTlV


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 7, 2020)

erek said:


> @Fouquin https://www.ebay.com/itm/RX-Vega-64...277350?hash=item1aa27d6826:g:QHIAAOSwNxxfVTlV








So basically $1,000 for a dead chip you can get off literally any old Vega. Wow what a deal.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 7, 2020)

My former Voodoo 5 5500 before it was shipped off to a customer in Europe a couple of years ago (7-27-2018). I bought it new in 2000. A few years later it was totally worthless. I ended up selling it on Ebay auction for nearly twice what I paid for it new.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2020)

erek said:


> @Fouquin https://www.ebay.com/itm/RX-Vega-64...277350?hash=item1aa27d6826:g:QHIAAOSwNxxfVTlV


That seller is smoking something seriously wack if they they think they're going to get anywhere near that much in this economy...


----------



## OtterSpace (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello everyone this is my first post here at techpowerup. I found this thread while looking for information on some rare cards and thought I should share from my collection.

The card in this post is a non qualification sample ATi Radeon HD 3870 with the same shroud that featured in many of the reviews of the 3870. However, when this card was released to the retail market the same shroud was used but without the ruby print.

Attached is a zip of the bios and some images.

The card was sold as defective along with a 8800 Ultra and 7900 GTX and was purchased from eBay around a year ago. Shipping from Australia was more expensive than the three cards. Thankfully this card can run 3DMark06 loops all day and therefore is fully functional.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 28, 2020)

OtterSpace said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post here at techpowerup. I found this thread while looking for information on some rare cards and thought I should share from my collection.
> 
> The card in this post is a non qualification sample ATi Radeon HD 3870 with the same shroud that featured in many of the reviews of the 3870. However, when this card was released to the retail market the same shroud was used but without the ruby print.
> 
> ...



Very nice! Interesting that it's got a 3870 S/N sticker. Have you checked the bin and date code on the ASIC? Looking for an earlier date code than on the PCB (pre 0739) and maybe the batch number 215-0708004 if it's a really early chip. There's a few of these 3870 samples that cross the line into the HD 2950 XTX phase of development and they're not very common.


----------



## OtterSpace (Sep 28, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Very nice! Interesting that it's got a 3870 S/N sticker. Have you checked the bin and date code on the ASIC? Looking for an earlier date code than on the PCB (pre 0739) and maybe the batch number 215-0708004 if it's a really early chip. There's a few of these 3870 samples that cross the line into the HD 2950 XTX phase of development and they're not very common.



The asic is 215-0708005. I have not looked through the bin but it is attached in my previous post.

Given the items original location of Australia I'm guessing that this was a review sample for the 3870 for an Australian website or publication. The rarer stuff would likely come from Canada and California as that is where the development and testing of samples likely occurred.


----------



## Darthgrey (Sep 28, 2020)

Same card was sold on ebay about 4 month ago, it was US seller. I saw a NQS sticker too late, it was only 15$.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 28, 2020)

OtterSpace said:


> Given the items original location of Australia I'm guessing that this was a review sample for the 3870 for an Australian website or publication.



It's been 13 years; things have had time to migrate.


----------



## TOMCAT (Sep 29, 2020)

Let me add some pictures of HD3850's, one sapphire for comparison and one ES



ES label is missing, Asic P/N 215-0708003, Bios date 10/01/07 (info from lost label)


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 1, 2020)

Here's one I had, *HD3650 AGP *version.









Sold it for $60 in 2016.


----------



## OtterSpace (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello again.

My next card to share is a nVidia GeForce PCX 5900 128mb. This card is one of the last iterations of the FX series and the first nVidia PCI-e consumer card that hit the retail market. It was released just a few months before the 6000 series and was not produced at scale.

This is just a strange card historically. It doesn't perform well and I don't ever remember hearing about it when it was on the market so its not an imfamous card by any means. If I had to charaterize this card I would call it a forgotten card. However, it is a nice card that I'm glad I have for my collection.

Its bigger brother the nVidia GeForce PCX 5950 likely never hit the retail market and is a grail card for many collectors. However I have yet to see anyone prove that the card exists today.

I purchased this card last year for 29,99 euros.

A similar quadro card (Quadro FX 1300) can be purchased cheaply with good availability at the time of this posting.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 2, 2020)

OtterSpace said:


> Hello again.
> 
> My next card to share is a nVidia GeForce PCX 5900 128mb. This card is one of the last iterations of the FX series and the first nVidia PCI-e consumer card that hit the retail market. It was released just a few months before the 6000 series and was not produced at scale.
> 
> ...



Very nice! I have the same one with the smaller double finstack HSF. They are a very neat little bullet point in nVidia's history. The introduction of the HSI and final outing of NV3x as a leading lineup. There aren't a ton floating around but surprisingly they did sell in some quantity. The PCX 5750 and 5300 were much more common, with the 5300 getting into at least one OEM contract.

The PCX 5950 as far as anyone knows was only sampled to vendors and not sold publicly. It's entirely likely that the demo units were not functional, or cards could not be made due to DDR shortages in Q3 2004 (leading to the available high-speed DDR for the upcoming NV40 alone). Other factors may include lack of NV38 cores and the initial failure of Intel's 925/915 PCI-E chipset to take over the market from their own cheaper 865PE platform.


----------



## OtterSpace (Oct 2, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> The PCX 5950 as far as anyone knows was only sampled to vendors and not sold publicly. It's entirely likely that the demo units were not functional, or cards could not be made due to DDR shortages in Q3 2004 (leading to the available high-speed DDR for the upcoming NV40 alone). Other factors may include lack of NV38 cores and the initial failure of Intel's 925/915 PCI-E chipset to take over the market from their own cheaper 865PE platform.



Good info on the PCX 5950 thanks for sharing. I never heard that info about the display models that multiple vendors had which as far as I can tell is the only time the PCX 5950 was shown. It makes a ton of sense if they were just mock ups as the cooling that the those models had didn't seem sufficient for those clocks when you compare it to the GeForce FX 5950 Ultra. But also who knows what final clocks they would have targeted if they released the card.


----------



## basco (Oct 2, 2020)

wow this cooler looks small for a 5900 card !


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 2, 2020)

basco said:


> wow this cooler looks small for a 5900 card !



And it's got the larger of the two variants Gigabyte shipped! Truthfully they're clocked a lot lower than the standard 5900, and have the slowest VRAM.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Oct 2, 2020)

Didn't see this gem in the table:






						KFA2 GeForce GTX 460 WHDI Graphics Card (1GB,DDR5) : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy KFA2 GeForce GTX 460 WHDI Graphics Card (1GB,DDR5) at Amazon UK. Free delivery and return on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




This also counts as rare for sure:









						ATI Radeon HD 4860 Specs
					

ATI RV790, 700 MHz, 640 Cores, 32 TMUs, 16 ROPs, 512 MB GDDR5, 750 MHz, 256 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## pavle (Oct 2, 2020)

OtterSpace said:


> Hello again...


By the way: GPU-Z reports wrongly the number of TMUs in GeForceFX 5900 - it is 8 and not 4; so 1.4 GPixels and 2.8 GTexels.


----------



## OtterSpace (Oct 3, 2020)

Before I post my favorite card tomorrow I want to post a few uncommon cards that are all connected to the same theme. What theme is that you ask? The evolution of GPU cooling. I love this topic because card designers were clearly struggling with a problem and their solutions were often times odd and half baked with tons of quirks.

Initially video cards didn't need any cooling at all but as power draw kept climbing first simple heatsinks were added and later fans in the center of the heatsink over the GPU core.

Think of this as the baseline although it was by no means the first card to feature this type of cooling which predated the GPU. Most GPUs continued to use a similar cooling style on flagship cards for many generations as designers struggled to find a better cooling solution:




With each generation power draw continued to rise and overclocking gained in popularity exacerbating the underlying problem of cooler inadequacy. Leadtek and eVGA both started to shift from the older baseline designs in search of better cooling performance.

Below is the Leadtek WinFast GeForce2 Pro which was the first card with offset cooling where the fan isn't directly over the GPU core.




Below is the eVGA GeForce4 MX 440 which was the first card to feature offset cooling and a shrouded heatsink to direct airflow. Although eVGA also claims that this was the first asymetrical cooling system even though the card above came out well before this one.




Leadtek also came out with the first dual fan design, as far as I can tell, on their GeForce 4 Ti 4600 card which is pictured below.




Meanwhile eVGA iterated their ACS cooler to incorporate the first use of a heatpipe in a consumer desktop GPU on their GeForce 4 Ti 4600. Unfortunately I do not own this card unlike the others pictured above.


----------



## OtterSpace (Oct 4, 2020)

I'd like to introduce my favorite albeit deeply flawed GPU the Abit Siluro GF4 Ti4200 OTES. The Abit 4200 OTES was the first card to feature a blower style cooler and oh boy was it a loud one running at a fixed 7200rpm.

OTES stands for Outside Thermal Exhaust System.  The design of this cooler was so innovative that nVidia latched onto it and used the same fan part to cool their now infamous 5800 Ultra. Clearly designers still struggled with how to correctly deploy a blower cooler for many years to come before settling on the designs that we know today.

I would like to plug an article written on this card that tells the story far better than I can: http://www.geekometry.com/2015/07/abit-siluro-geforce-ti4200-otes-why-so-special/

There are at least three versions of this card the initial release black pcb 64mb and a blue pcb 64mb and 128mb version. I own two cards a black pcb 64mb in box and a blue pcb 64mb. Both cards work in 3dMark but I am getting system freezes when launching GPUz. If I can get GPUz to launch I will add the bios and GPUz screenshots.


----------



## TOMCAT (Oct 6, 2020)

Very nice story from OtterSpace, let me add another early dual fan GF4.


----------



## OtterSpace (Oct 7, 2020)

TOMCAT said:


> Very nice story from OtterSpace, let me add another early dual fan GF4.



Thanks for the kind words.

I've never seen such a variant before thanks for sharing. Its hard to know which design came first. Personally I haven't investigated the timeline of this design too much.

sparkle also released a dual fan card which can be found on page 13 of this very thread which is worth a read on this era of cards. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rare-gpus-unreleased-gpus.176929/page-13



Soltek also has one


Such cards are an abandoned branch of GPU cooling through the 6800 series where tons of small fans were added to nVidia cards with seemingly little thought. All of this is connected with the same story of GPU manufacturers trying to figure out how to better cool cards and cater to the enthusiast crowd with features and sometimes useless bling. Personally I love this era due to the chaos, beauty, and creativity of designs along with a heavy dose of nostalgia. Eventually this style would displace the blower cooler but it would take a long time for TDP, heatsink mass, fan size, vrm design, and case cooling considerations to reach a large enough scale to displace the blower cooler. Artic cooling was big in advancing both styles but I will return to that topic on another day and share more of my cards. I also will keep that post brief as artic cooling were so successful that it is hard to consider their coolers rare.

On page 13 of this thread Fouquin also discussed a likely unreleased eVGA ACS3 Geforce 4 Ti 4600 that was the first full cover card as far as I can tell.



As a quick note I do not own any of the cards in this post and therefore linked stock images.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 7, 2020)

OtterSpace said:


> OTES



I remember the OTES cooling on my old ABIT IC7 - MAX 3. This set the tone for the latest and greatest. The board also has a HSF on the Northbridge Chipset. Very advance cooling for its time.





Nice card mate with box and all! Congrats


----------



## TOMCAT (Oct 7, 2020)

OtterSpace said:


> I've never seen such a variant before thanks for sharing. Its hard to know which design came first. Personally I haven't investigated the timeline of this design too much.
> 
> sparkle also released a dual fan card which can be found on page 13 of this very thread which is worth a read on this era of cards. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rare-gpus-unreleased-gpus.176929/page-13



Yes, very good info on page 13.

Searched for reference pictures or other info, but I found nearly nothing, so I postet it here.
Think it is a Sparkle and something between the reference design single fan version and the blue platinum version.
No further info, card crashes after bios screen when starting OS.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 7, 2020)

OtterSpace said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> I've never seen such a variant before thanks for sharing. Its hard to know which design came first. Personally I haven't investigated the timeline of this design too much.
> 
> ...



I'll add one to your link.
My 5950 Ultra


----------



## TiberiumCommander (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi all, first post for me been a long time lurker.

I noticed the FXs and PCXs on display so I thought this might be relevant. Splinter Cell ready!

Not the best photos sorry. I'll take better ones one day. 

The Gigabyte marketing for the NX59128DP: "GV-NX59128DP, the Turbo Force edition of GeForce PCX 5900 series, has up to 19% greater performance than other GF PCX 5900 graphics cards available on the market."


----------



## erek (Oct 11, 2020)

anyone got an A300 Ultra?


----------



## OtterSpace (Oct 13, 2020)

An A300 Ultra sold for ~$300 in late July early Aug this year on eBay but it was in very rough shape with all stickers removed, the shroud drilled, and the fans replaced with conventional 60-80mm fans. Everything but the stickers could easily have been replaced with A350 parts. I was thinking about it but decided that the 5800 ultra cooler is the most significant part of the story, given plentiful NV30 quadro availability, and cheap A350s showing up multiple times a year.

edit: upon further review the front shroud is offset between the two with the fans, and fan mounting mechanism, being the same. The shroud likely is the same but it is hard to tell without both cards in hand.


----------



## madness777 (Nov 6, 2020)

Gigabyte N560UD-1GI rev3.0
Gigabyte N560SO-1GI rev2.0
I can't believe I even got the rev3.0. It has the same PCB as the SOC 2.0 but using different mosfets, it isn't officially supported in OCGuru software but all the VRM functions work with it regardless.
Rev3.0 is clocked at 822Core 1000Mem compared to SOC 950Core 1145Mem. 
It reaches 1000MHz at stock 1025mV and gives a roughly 18% boost in performance it's is pretty nuts
Rev2.0 has been modded for better core and memory voltage stability
Both are using Samsung memory, they both do around 2400Mem. After mods Rev3.0 did up to 2640MHz in 3dmark and 2800MHz for a oclmembench run at 1.82v hitting 162.4GB/s


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2020)

madness777 said:


> Gigabyte N560UD-1GI rev3.0
> Gigabyte N560SO-1GI rev2.0
> I can't believe I even got the rev3.0. It has the same PCB as the SOC 2.0 but using different mosfets, it isn't officially supported in OCGuru software but all the VRM functions work with it regardless.
> Rev3.0 is clocked at 822Core 1000Mem compared to SOC 950Core 1145Mem.
> ...


Holy shunt-mod batman!!


----------



## OtterSpace (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks for bumping this thread it gives me something to do while procrastinating.

On the past page, in my long post about the emergence of blower cooling, I mentioned that I would post a briefly about Artic cooling. As a refresher these cards are not really rare and that is in large part a testament to how great the design was. Due to this I will not dwell on nVidia and ATi's reference design cooling struggles for the high end in the DX9 era even though I could go on for ages on this topic. By the time DX10 hit both companies reference designs settled on what we would now consider standard blower coolers.

While nVidia and their partners struggled to come up with a good cooling design to deal with ever increasing TDPs towards the end of the GeForce 4 series lineup the ground shifted under them. ATi stole the performance crown with a fairly efficient design in the R300 of which the Radeon 9700 Pro was the high end variant. Although the reference design did fairly well Artic Cooling released a revolutionary aftermarket cooler that in my opinion was the first blower cooler without major flaws. Below is an image of a standard 9700 Pro and one with the aftermarket Artic Cooling VGA silencer.









This cooler was so successful that HIS started using Artic Coolers on their 9800 Pro and continued to use them for a very long time on their IceQ line.





Artic Cooling continues to release many great aftermarket coolers compatible with both ATi/AMD and nVidia and is now fairly prominent again with their great price/performance fan and AIO designs.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 6, 2020)

TPU GPU Database discord if interested








						Join the TPU GPU Database Discord Server!
					

Check out the TPU GPU Database community on Discord - hang out with 137 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## KLiKzg (Nov 6, 2020)

madness777 said:


> Gigabyte N560UD-1GI rev3.0
> Gigabyte N560SO-1GI rev2.0
> I can't believe I even got the rev3.0. It has the same PCB as the SOC 2.0 but using different mosfets, it isn't officially supported in OCGuru software but all the VRM functions work with it regardless.
> Rev3.0 is clocked at 822Core 1000Mem compared to SOC 950Core 1145Mem.
> ...


Got rev 1.0 on the table. Let me know, if you want it?


----------



## erek (Nov 7, 2020)

XGI Volariz V8 AGP, WORKING!!! BOXED!!!  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for XGI Volariz V8 AGP, WORKING!!! BOXED!!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## OtterSpace (Nov 17, 2020)

In anticipation of ATi/AMD being competitive again I thought I should share another rare card. This card is again focused on the evolution of GPU cooling.

The card below is a Sapphire 3870 Toxic. Sapphire was the first to release a desktop GPU featuring a vapor chamber cooler with some of their 3870 cards. This allowed them to get similar performance to the standard two slot blower cooler 3870 in a single slot variant that looks more like a standard 3850.

















An even rarer variant was sent out to reviewers in a cool box called the 3870 Atomic but I've never seen one for sale. The Atomic uses a red reference PCB with a few slightly different vrm heatsinks while the Toxic features a tweaked blue PCB. The Atomic also shipped in a case like the ATi x1950xtx Uber edition.





Here is to hoping that we get some sweet Sapphire custom cards again.


----------



## erek (Nov 23, 2020)

ATI HD 4850 Engeeniring sample  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ATI HD 4850 Engeeniring sample at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						1x ATI Radeon HD 5870 1GB GDDR5 - Engineer Sample - Rare  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1x ATI Radeon HD 5870 1GB GDDR5 - Engineer Sample - Rare at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## xXMemerXx (Nov 25, 2020)

Otterspace I enjoy reading your comments.


----------



## OtterSpace (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words I'll have more to post on the next stage of cooler development and another engineering sample to share in the coming weeks if I have enough free time.

I am currently holding back because I want to research period correct 92mm and 120mm fans from 2007-2008 before testing and posting the next round of cards. If anyone knows what I should purchase please send me a PM.

Edit: In the meantime I'll post an empty best buy preorder 9700 pro box that I picked up for $27 shipped to compliment an earlier post. Strangely the box has the same printing on the front and backside unlike the retail version. There are also slight differences on the information on the sides of the box.


----------



## erek (Nov 25, 2020)

Nvidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Used Nvidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra.  I'm the original owner of the card. I held on to it mostly for the novelty of it. It has been stored in a parts bin inside an ESD bag and in a climate controlled environment. I have not tested it because I do not have a pc with an AGP slot.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## OtterSpace (Dec 8, 2020)

Today I have a 6900 engineering sample to share before the launch of the RX 6900XT tomorrow.

Unfortunately, I cannot get it to run in GPU-Z or get drivers to load otherwise I'd upload the two bios files. Perhaps I should try an OS other than XP.





























Well it is a 6900 series but not an RX for those that don't get the /s of this post.

For those interested in the HD 6000 series Fouquin made a great post way back on page 5 of this very thread with a ton of rare samples from this timeframe:









						Rare GPUs / Unreleased GPUs
					

Oops I could have taken a much better picture. Sorry! I just grabbed the phone to snap a quick one without really thinking about setting up the camera.  Length of the card is 192mm, or 7.56in.  Quick edit: I feel a bit dorky. I've got like 80 GPUs and that little 9800 GT is the best I have to...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 9, 2020)

HD 6900 series ?
Reminds me that I have a brick laying around. ASUS HD 6970 shown for reference, because it looks very similar to OtterSpace's 6900er ES.
Sorry for the bad quality pictures, have no better camera, otherwise I had shown the card(s) earlier.




Ati Radeon sticker, not Radeon AMD. Sticker and fan are original ones.




Red PCB C200-31-00B. Some extra parts around the GPU, but missing parts down left. Card is electrically dead.


----------



## TheHoof (Dec 13, 2020)

erek said:


> What is this?


PMing about this here, somewhat curious about it


----------



## TheHoof (Dec 14, 2020)

@erek Also, do you have any leads on 512 core 480s?


----------



## Darthgrey (Dec 16, 2020)

TheHoof said:


> PMing about this here, somewhat curious about it



ES HBM1 Tesla, not released


----------



## TheHoof (Dec 16, 2020)

Darthgrey said:


> ES HBM1 Tesla, not released


Do you have one of these or know more about it?


----------



## Darthgrey (Dec 17, 2020)

TheHoof said:


> Do you have one of these or know more about it?



Same card (Tesla P100 ES) with stock water cooling system was selling on ebay for a long time with the price over $1000. Seems like somebody bought it at last.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 17, 2020)

TOMCAT said:


> HD 6900 series ?
> Reminds me that I have a brick laying around. ASUS HD 6970 shown for reference, because it looks very similar to OtterSpace's 6900er ES.
> Sorry for the bad quality pictures, have no better camera, otherwise I had shown the card(s) earlier.
> 
> ...


Appears to be an engineering/ review sample as it has a remnant of the green sticker on the back, but what it is I can't say.


----------



## TheHoof (Dec 19, 2020)

Darthgrey said:


> Same card (Tesla P100 ES) with stock water cooling system was selling on ebay for a long time with the price over $1000. Seems like somebody bought it at last.


I wonder if the display out works or if it can be ran with drivers


----------



## Darthgrey (Dec 19, 2020)

TheHoof said:


> I wonder if the display out works or if it can be ran with drivers



I know that this card gave a picture of desktop, but was not able to run 3D


----------



## TheHoof (Dec 20, 2020)

Darthgrey said:


> I know that this card gave a picture of desktop, but was not able to run 3D


Was that a driver or stability issue?


----------



## erek (Dec 21, 2020)

Wish we could swap this A350 cooler on to a FX 5800 / Ultra (or Quadro FX flashed to Ultra) to make a Leadtek A300...









						Rare! nVidia Leadtek A350 TDH LX FX5900 128MB, tested and working!  | eBay
					

Rare Leadtek A350 TDH LX Version GeForce FX 5900 128MB in very good condition, just small scratches. 128MB DDR RAM. NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900. Tested and working!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 10, 2021)

"AMD Radeon RX 5900 XT" early engineering sample Big Navi:






















						'AMD Radeon RX 5900 XT' duikt op: vroege engineering sample van Big Navi
					

AMD heeft in oktober de RX 6900 XT, de 6800 XT en de RX 6800 onthuld. Toch was al duidelijk dat er al langer gewerkt werd aan videokaarten op basis van...




					nl.hardware.info
				









						提示信息 -  Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验
					

,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验




					www.chiphell.com


----------



## TOMCAT (Jan 25, 2021)

Another AMD Radeon engineering sample with three fans:







Unreleased in this version, I guess.


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 25, 2021)

TOMCAT said:


> Another AMD Radeon engineering sample with three fans:
> 
> View attachment 185542View attachment 185543
> 
> Unreleased in this version, I guess.



Red PCB HD 7990, nice. Shame the sticker was removed. Got BIOS or board dates off it yet?


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 25, 2021)

All of Ampere and RDNA2 can be added to the list...


----------



## TOMCAT (Jan 25, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Red PCB HD 7990, nice. Shame the sticker was removed. Got BIOS or board dates off it yet?



Complete right, card is nearly dead, only one LED lights up when plugged in, even as second card no access to BIOS.

I saw the ES sticker bevor buying the card. Card should have a 2012 BIOS older even first release Bios of similar Firepro S10000. Asic typ is pre Malta and missing in the TPU database.


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 26, 2021)

Since we're showing off AMD samples again, here's one I got a few days ago.

*Radeon R9 290X Engineering Sample
*


Card boots up fine and drivers auto detect it. The primary BIOS it's set to load is a fairly early UEFI from June 27th, 2013. About four months from launch. There is an even earlier BIOS, only 64K in size, from May 2013 that contains only the most basic display table requirements for Windows to recognize it as an output device. It targets a more aggressive 950MHz core clock closer to the final design, and carries the previously unseen and thought to be entirely unused 67B8 device ID. This firmware was validated for the first time here on TPU and a database entry now exists for this card *here*. The card features the flat black plastic shroud that's fairly common for early to mid development AMD samples in the last ten years, with only a couple hints toward what the final shroud design would look like. The PCB featured an array of physical switches for various points around the power delivery; almost all have been removed. One striking peculiarity of the PCB design is the physical CrossfireX fingers at the top. AMD did away with CrossfireX bridges with the R9 290 and R9 290X, opting for PCI-E communication with xDMA. Without another early board to test with I can't do much to determine if those connectors are functional for anything, whether it be CrossfireX or simply signal analyzing for debugging card communications. Either way it's neat to see that the familiar CrossfireX bridge wasn't officially dead with Hawaii, and the physical change came later in development.


----------



## madness777 (Jan 29, 2021)

Spotted some missing caps. Can't quite make out what the far right one is
Some more ripped pads across the board too


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 29, 2021)

madness777 said:


> Spotted some missing caps. Can't quite make out what the far right one is
> Some more ripped pads across the board too
> 
> View attachment 186038


Correct. You missed some, still.

Anything with pads gone was removed by an engineer. The card is still functional, with most of the missing components being simple filter caps or test switches not necessary for full operation.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2021)

Intel DG1 Prototype


----------



## Darthgrey (Feb 17, 2021)

Yok know it, you love it:


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 17, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> "AMD Radeon RX 5900 XT" early engineering sample Big Navi:
> 
> View attachment 183418
> 
> ...


actually i feel the looks is good, with bare metal and grey color. very industrial


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 17, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Intel DG1 Prototype
> 
> View attachment 186235











						Intel Xe DG1 Specs
					

Intel DG1, 1550 MHz, 640 Cores, 40 TMUs, 20 ROPs, 4096 MB LPDDR4X, 2133 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				



We have had those pics for months but better quality xD


----------



## Darthgrey (Mar 7, 2021)

HD5970, all 4Gb's


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2021)

I think I have a Radeon 2600 XT in the attic. I'm not sure if it would be considered rare, but it's one of the only GPUs I've even seen to use GDDR4 instead of 3 or 5.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 7, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I think I have a Radeon 2600 XT in the attic. I'm not sure if it would be considered rare, but it's one of the only GPUs I've even seen to use GDDR4 instead of 3 or 5.


Nah they made a bunch. Wasn't a terrible budget card in its day.

Other cards with GDDR4: X1950 XTX, X1950 Crossfire, HD 2900 XT, HD 3870, FirePro V8650, V8600, V7700, V5600, and of course your 2600 XT.


----------



## Darthgrey (Mar 7, 2021)

+ Jetway X1950Pro GDDR4, Unika HD3850 GDDR4, Powercolor and Unika 3870x2 GDDR4, Powercolor HD4850 DDR4


----------



## freeagent (Mar 7, 2021)

I think a current gen GPU would be a candidate for this thread


----------



## madness777 (Mar 7, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> HD5970, all 4Gb's



OH I love that 5970 Black Edition! Such a nice collection!
So hard to get high quality PCB pictures of it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I think a current gen GPU would be a candidate for this thread



here ya go 

Sorry no 3070, they arent worth the extra $100 over a 3060ti, price/performance is not in line


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 7, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> here ya go
> View attachment 191398
> 
> View attachment 191399
> ...



You get a pass for being first to do the joke in this thread.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 27, 2021)

Ok, that's enough with that joke. Funny as it is, let's keep it real.


----------



## madness777 (Apr 1, 2021)

Zotac GTX570 Extreme 2560MB
Sadly sticker got ruined while cleaning
uP6218 8phase > 4x uP6275AD > 8x uP6282AD running this 16phase
MDU1514 HS > MDU1517 LS. 64 MOSFETS total for core alone
Empty pads for various Dip switches: OCP_SW, OV_SW1, OV_SW2, PWM_CLK_SW, M_V_SW, PEX_SW
ASIC 70.0% does 1000MHz core at roughly 1.25v, memory starts having issues at 2200MHz


----------



## OtterSpace (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have a few more items to share in the hopes of motivating myself to get around to thermal testing the next round of coolers that I discussed previously.

First off I acquired an engineering sample HD3870 X2 to go with the non-qualification sample HD3870 that I posted earlier.






I also picked up a 7800 GTX 512MB which was a very short lived flagship that I've been after for awhile. Boy does it need a good dusting.






Lastly I acquired two coolers that I consider groundbreaking in the history of GPU cooling. I plan to run some tests with both, a stock 3870, and the vapor chamber 3870 that I posted earlier but man its going to be a lot of work especially with different fan configurations.


----------



## fma67 (Apr 9, 2021)

OtterSpace said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a few more items to share in the hopes of motivating myself to get around to thermal testing the next round of coolers that I discussed previously.
> 
> ...


This are history pieces (at least for me, 3870 was the 1st GPU I bought )


----------



## Valantar (Apr 9, 2021)

OtterSpace said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a few more items to share in the hopes of motivating myself to get around to thermal testing the next round of coolers that I discussed previously.
> 
> ...


I have one of those Accelero S1s (rather heavily modified) cooling the APU in my HTPC  Works great, runs passively the vast majority of the time, with the 140mm fan I stuck to it just turning on occasionally. I used to have two on my CF 4850s back in the day. Still have the second one lying around too, should try to find a use for that as well!


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 16, 2021)

OtterSpace said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a few more items to share in the hopes of motivating myself to get around to thermal testing the next round of coolers that I discussed previously.
> 
> ...



Very late 3870X2 and with the Ruby sticker I'm going to guess it's a vendor sample of some kind. Probably not much about it that isn't final spec. Anything earlier doesn't have Ruby on it. Very cool still.


----------



## nanamiyaskit (May 8, 2021)

TITAN Z Engineering Sample


----------



## JCLALALA (May 10, 2021)

GTX680 Engineering Sample


----------



## Fouquin (May 10, 2021)

JCLALALA said:


> GTX680 Engineering SampleView attachment 199862View attachment 199860View attachment 199861View attachment 199863View attachment 199864



Oh this is one of the press/review samples. They're the only ones that got the shroud stickers. These pop up on eBay every now and then, but they're not exceptionally common.



nanamiyaskit said:


> TITAN Z Engineering Sample
> View attachment 199661



Heeeey yeah an even earlier board! What does the BIOS say and what dates are there on the BIOS/ASIC/board? Definitely cool! I still regret selling mine all those years ago.


_Speaking of engineering samples..._

Here's a neat one I found while browsing eBay. Another early RV670!



This card is warped, scraped, missing parts, and totally inoperable in its current state so no BIOS dump yet. This ASIC is actually from the same lot as my 2950 Pro, but dated a week earlier. That makes this the earliest dated RV670 ASIC yet to be found on a completed board! With a date of 29th week 2007 this ASIC was cut and fused a mere *9 weeks *after the 2900 XT (R600) launched to market, and *18 weeks* before RV670 itself would appear as the 3870 (ignoring the 2950 phase and rumors from September 2007, I already mentioned all that in my 2950 Pro post ages ago.) That paints a very interesting picture for the end of R600's developmental life; 55nm RV670 ASICs being nearly in ATi/AMD's labs at the same time the beleaguered R600 was still being prepared for its debut. This is mostly interesting as it really punctuates how long R600 languished in development hell starting all the way back in October 2006 with the first delivery of A11 revision chips to ATi. In summary: It took so long for R600 to get to customers that its die-shrink/tweaked replacement on an entirely new unproven node was functionally ready for assembly testing and internal qualification. Imagine the alternate timeline of ATi/AMD scrapping R600 entirely after 6 months of rumors and just shipping RV670 with the original [R600] promised clocks of 800/1000 on a dinky board with that single 6-pin. (Although I kinda think R600s incredible stumble is what led to RV670s success in a way. Even with the same architectural problems, it was shown to be a substantial improvement. Without R600 there to compare to I think RV670 would have been very poorly rated by reviewers.)

Add in ATi's internal turmoil after the AMD buyout and there's probably a hell of a story hiding in there somewhere.


----------



## SirPerfluous (May 10, 2021)

I have an ICEQ HIS 4670 1gb AGP card that might be rare. 

Still almost brand new, only used it for about a month with a northwood p4 with HT.
been sitting in a box for probably 12 years now.

I'm pretty sure this was the best consumer agp card made
can post some pics if anyone wants to see it

I still have that old 478 msi mobo and chip too, I could set it up again and run some modern benchies. 
I remember that p4 being a pretty big bottleneck though


----------



## Fouquin (May 10, 2021)

SirPerfluous said:


> I have an ICEQ HIS 4670 1gb AGP card that might be rare.
> 
> Still almost brand new, only used it for about a month with a northwood p4 with HT.
> been sitting in a box for probably 12 years now.
> ...



They're definitely sought after, but the HD 3850 AGP is still the higher performance card. You just can't beat the full 16 ROPs even with the improvements of RV730. The 4670 has the benefits of slightly higher ILP and better AA resolve (since it actually has dedicated hardware for it, rather than resolving AA through the SPs.)


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2021)

SirPerfluous said:


> I have an ICEQ HIS 4670 1gb AGP card that might be rare.


Nice. That fits well over in the thread below. Make sure to post pictures!








						TPU's Nostalgic Hardware Club
					

TPU Nostalgic Hardware Club    The great thing about tech life is that you can embrace the future without completely leaving the past behind.      Nostalgic Hardware Information  3DFX Identification site: https://3dfxarchive.com/  Awesome information on processors...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## JCLALALA (May 11, 2021)

This one,I call it 8800X2.


----------



## nanamiyaskit (May 11, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Oh this is one of the press/review samples. They're the only ones that got the shroud stickers. These pop up on eBay every now and then, but they're not exceptionally common.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This TITAN Z engineeing sample has more power limit（default 250W，max 265W each core）and more frequency（default 876Mhz，Boost 928Mhz）
and date of parts（GPU: 2013 week 45，PCB: 2013 week 47 ，BIOS Bulid Date: 2013-11-26）



Thank you share this cool RV670 engineering sample and good story about this card. I used to heard a specific version of RV670 engineering sample got 900Mhz default core clock but i dont have clear evidence to prove it 100%  ture. R600 delay too much in that days and shown poor performance，this reason maybe promote a secret plan of this card.
t


----------



## middle_twix (May 29, 2021)

Anyone have any idea what these dip switches do? Its a 5700 non-xt engineering sample card. Got it off ebay "dead" but it just had a Vega 10 bios on it 

Works fine aside from not running OpenCL at all. Miners flat out crash and GB5 gets about 30 second in the OCL bench. Looks like the voltage isnt boosting at all when running OpenCL while clocks remain high and occasionally mem voltage drops to 1.2v. I suspect the dip switches are all for the voltage controller, and some of them were on when I got the card but I turned them all off when I was trying to fix it. Runs games completely fine however and gets 25k in Firestrike in this condition.


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2021)

middle_twix said:


> Anyone have any idea what these dip switches do? Its a 5700 non-xt engineering sample card. Got it off ebay "dead" but it just had a Vega 10 bios on it
> 
> Works fine aside from not running OpenCL at all. Miners flat out crash and GB5 gets about 30 second in the OCL bench. Looks like the voltage isnt boosting at all when running OpenCL while clocks remain high and occasionally mem voltage drops to 1.2v. I suspect the dip switches are all for the voltage controller, and some of them were on when I got the card but I turned them all off when I was trying to fix it. Runs games completely fine however and gets 25k in Firestrike in this condition.


But have you pushed the red button?  
With my luck it would self destruct.


----------



## erek (Jun 16, 2021)

GeForce FX 5800 Ultra Abit Siluro Nvidia NV30 GPU Videcard  | eBay
					

Rare Super Beautiful NV30 GPU based videocard GeForce FX 5800 Ultra Abit Siluro. This videocard is based on the Nvidia NV30 GPU which is similar for all GeForce FX 5800 series. Videocard is for sale As Is.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 16, 2021)

Watch it go for $2500.


----------



## erek (Jun 16, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Watch it go for $2500.


it's not my preferred cooler for the NV30, won't be bidding i don't think.  just love the NV30 Story, and supposedly the OTES cooler was the inspiration for Flow FX?  don't know for sure

Translucent Green Flow FX (ftw)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Watch it go for $2500.


It's currently up to $1026. WTH? It's a rare card but damn! Not THAT rare.. Credit where it's due, Abit scored a win with that card.


----------



## erek (Jun 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's currently up to $1026. WTH? It's a rare card but damn! Not THAT rare.. Credit where it's due, Abit scored a win with that card.


Some are questioning this particular card’s authenticity.  They say it’s a qaudro fx 2000 pcb mashed with another siluro fx 5600 ultra heat sink and cooler components


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2021)

erek said:


> Some are questioning this particular card’s authenticity.  They say it’s a qaudro fx 2000 pcb mashed with another siluro fx 5600 ultra heat sink and cooler components


Who is questioning? Regardless, if you look at the pictures in the ebay page, there are photo's of the VGA BIOS boot screen. Additionally, I've seen that card in person. Sold and installed a bunch of them at the PC shop I worked at BITD. Looks perfect to me. I'm not questioning the legitimacy of the card, I'm questioning that it has $1000 value.


----------



## erek (Jun 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Who is questioning? Regardless, if you look at the pictures in the ebay page, there are photo's of the VGA BIOS boot screen. Additionally, I've seen that card in person. Sold and installed a bunch of them at the PC shop I worked at BITD. Looks perfect to me. I'm not questioning the legitimacy of the card, I'm questioning that it has $1000 value.


Heard from fellow collectors on a discord and Facebook group this morning about the questioning, I’ve never personally seen one of these abit siluros in real life so unqualified to speak to it myself


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2021)

erek said:


> Heard from fellow collectors on a discord and Facebook group this morning about the questioning, I’ve never personally seen one of these abit siluros in real life so unqualified to speak to it myself


Yeah, it looks legit to me, and CNET agrees..








						Abit Siluro FX5800 DOTH - graphics card - GF FX 5800 - 128 MB Specs
					

Abit Siluro FX5800 DOTH - graphics card - GF FX 5800 - 128 MB overview and full product specs on CNET.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## erek (Jun 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, it looks legit to me, and CNET agrees..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could the questioning be misdirection by people who want it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2021)

erek said:


> Could the questioning be misdirection by people who want it?


Maybe?


----------



## erek (Jun 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe?


Having my doubts about this card after looking can’t find that there ever officially was a FX5800 Ultra From Abit Siluro


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2021)

erek said:


> Having my doubts about this card after looking can’t find that there ever officially was a FX5800 Ultra From Abit Siluro


Don't know what to tell you. Abit didn't make many video cards so data on them seems to be limited. I know I installed a bunch of them, 5800 Ultra's included.


----------



## erek (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Ashley98 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hey guys , on eBay a while back and bought it I found some sort of FX 5600 Ultra ES? Not sure. Here's pics


----------



## LTUGamer (Jun 17, 2021)

I am enthusiast of rare, strange unusual and strange stuff. That is why I have decided to make list of popular brands which you know really good, but not as graphics cards manufacturers.

*Creative*

Creative is well known as headphones, sounds cards and speakers manufacturer. However they made graphics cards too. Since their cards are branded as Sound Blaster, they named their graphics cards as 3D Blaster. There are many classical models, including legendary Voodoo.






*Crucial*

Everybody knows Crucial memory products, but many years ago they tried to enter graphics cards market. There was some ATI Radeon 9000 card realised.






*Rosewill*

Rosewill is popular Newegg's in house brand for budget and mid tier computer cases, power supplies, Coolers, keyboards etc. However many years before they have offered graphics cards too. The latest found entry is GeForce 6600 GT





*Zalman*

Zalman put their big coolers on HIS Radeon and PC Partner GeForce cards and sold as their own cards. They began with AMD HD 6000 series and finished with GTX 700 series






Excluded from this list:

- OEM cards. Computer vendors such as HP, Dell, Acer, etc have many of them. Sometimes it appears retail, however it is not very interesting stuff.
- Corsair sold GTX 1080 (Ti) with their own liquid cooler. However, the card itself was branded as MSI. I know that similar situation as it was with Zalman, but Corsair even didn't tried to sell these cards as made by Corsair and even left MSI sticker. Also it is not very old, so most of enthusiasts still remember it.
- Canyon is quite popular brand (only in EMEA), orientated into cheap peripherals such as keyboards, mouses, etc. There was Radeon 9000 series graphics cards by Canyon, but I can't neither confirm that is the same company,
- Really old stuff which was before 3D era. 

It you know something what I have missed, you can feel free to add.


----------



## Cryogenta (Jun 17, 2021)

Hey guys! 
I've recently come across this thread and thought I can show off something I've had for a while now. It's an old GTX 570 that I suspect might be some sort of ES/QS. Retail drivers work fine but the fan speed was set to something ridiculous like 2500RPM on idle in the BIOS which i later adjusted. The card was my daily driver for quite some time before being retired and it performed like a standard GTX 570 HD











The GPU-Z and die shot was taken back when I obtained the card.


----------



## middle_twix (Jun 17, 2021)

erek said:


> View attachment 204226
> 
> View attachment 204227


Yo are you going to play with this card or just collecting it? Im super curious, I had a S9300x2 retail I tried to do a lot of bios work on but it *seemed* 3d was disabled and I was only able to boot linux and run stuff through ROCm 

I have 2 MI25s I was able to get display out on but these Fiji based server cards are a lot harder to get to work based on what I've read and the one card i've had. I think I got lucky with the MI25s because theres a Radeon Pro card that uses the exact same PCB while I cant find a board that uses the S9300x2 PCB. Almost 100% certain the Radeon Pro Duo Fiji is not this PCB.


----------



## Cryogenta (Jun 22, 2021)

middle_twix said:


> Yo are you going to play with this card or just collecting it? Im super curious, I had a S9300x2 retail I tried to do a lot of bios work on but it *seemed* 3d was disabled and I was only able to boot linux and run stuff through ROCm
> 
> I have 2 MI25s I was able to get display out on but these Fiji based server cards are a lot harder to get to work based on what I've read and the one card i've had. I think I got lucky with the MI25s because theres a Radeon Pro card that uses the exact same PCB while I cant find a board that uses the S9300x2 PCB. Almost 100% certain the Radeon Pro Duo Fiji is not this PCB.


It was my daily driver for a few years, a few years ago. Now it just sits in my collection


----------



## Darthgrey (Jul 6, 2021)

Some old BFG GeForce FX, 5950 Ultra from Area-51 Extreme PC with stock GPU clock 510MHz:


----------



## erek (Jul 6, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Some old BFG GeForce FX, 5950 Ultra from Area-51 Extreme PC with stock GPU clock 510MHz:
> 
> View attachment 206840


Hmm, I used to have a BFG Asylum 5800 Ultra with a Box just like that with a knick out of it just like that!

Wonder if it's the same one?  :Hmm:

@Darthgrey


----------



## Darthgrey (Jul 6, 2021)

I assume box is the same, but card I bought separately on ebay in December 2020. BTW some more FX: long FX5900 non Ultra 256 Mb and Quadro FX3000 ES with E-tag and with backplate like 5900 Ultra had.


----------



## Darthgrey (Jul 12, 2021)

Some dual GeForce 6600GT's:





Both are in good working condition and both a faster than a single GeForce 6800 Ultra, I made some tests for myself:

















I was using DFI Lanparty UT NF4 SLI motherboard with AMD Athlon FX-60 no OC.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 12, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Some dual GeForce 6600GT's:
> 
> View attachment 207686
> 
> ...


This is more or less what the findings were BITD when these cards were new. The general idea was that if you could only afford a 6600GT, go for it and get another later for an increase in performance. But if you could afford it it was generally better to get the 6800. Of course some people would get the 6800 and then another later for even more performance...

IF NVidia were smarter than they are now, they would find a way to implement multi GPU usage completely driver and card dependant(it shouldn't be too difficult), meaning that software/game devs wouldn't need to code for it as all software would run as natively on an multi-GPU setup as it would on a single GPU because the software would be unaware of how many GPU's were present.


----------



## Darthgrey (Jul 13, 2021)

And here is my small collection of Leadtek Winfast videocards, since the very beginning they offered many interesting cards with non reference cooling systems, before Geforce 7000 series it was very easy to recognise their products on the market shelf) So what we have here:

1. Leadtek Winfast Geforce 256 DDR
2. Leadtek Winfast Geforce 2 Ultra
3. Leadtek Winfast Geforce Ti500
4. Leadtek Winfast A250 Ultra GeForce Ti4600
5. Leadtek Winfast A280 Geforce Ti4800SE
6. Leadtek Winfast A300 Ultra GeForce FX5800 Ultra - I assume it's the only one 5800 Ultra which has no issues with reballing GPU and memory)
7. Leadtek Winfast A350 LX GeForce FX5900
8. Leadtek Winfast A350 Ultra GeForce FX5900 Ultra
9. Leadtek Winfast A380 Ultra GeForce FX5950 Ultra
10. Leadtek Winfast PX6600GT TDH Dual Geforce 6600GT
11. Leadtek Winfast A400 Ultra Geforce 6800 Ultra
12. Leadtek Winfast A7800GS TDH Geforce 7800GS
13. Leadtek Winfast Geforce 8800 Ultra Leviathan - fastest 8800 Ultra ever made.





All are well maintained and in good working condition.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> And here is my small collection of Leadtek Winfast videocards, since the very beginning they offered many interesting cards with non reference cooling systems, before Geforce 7000 series it was very easy to recognise their products on the market shelf) So what we have here:
> 
> 1. Leadtek Winfast Geforce 256 DDR
> 2. Leadtek Winfast Geforce 2 Ultra
> ...


Are we fans of WinFast here? 

Nice collection! Especially that liquid cooled 8800ultra!


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are we fans of WinFast here?


The brand that consistently made the most hideous coolers.


----------



## Darthgrey (Jul 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> The brand that consistently made the most hideous coolers.


Well, they look strange, I agree, but all those videocards are around 20 years old and they still work good, even this 8800 Ultra beast with AIO water cooler works fine and pump still not dead. It means that cooling system did it's best and let all those videocards work after so many years!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> The brand that consistently made the most hideous coolers.


Not always, some were cool looking. They have to be given credit for experimenting. And their build quality was top notch.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 13, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Well, they look strange, I agree, but all those videocards are around 20 years old and they still work good, even this 8800 Ultra beast with AIO water cooler works fine and pump still not dead. It means that cooling system did it's best and let all those videocards work after so many years!


Those designs aren't really great for airflow. Particularly those dual fan designs with silver shrouds. The best cooler design is on GeForce 2 Ultra. It's not much of an achievement for graphics cards to work a long time. They are decently reliable, unless poorly engineered. The AIO one is surprising, that thing certainly shouldn't work so well and there should be some gunk inside.



lexluthermiester said:


> Not always, some were cool looking. They have to be given credit for experimenting. And their build quality was top notch.


And now I'm curious which brand has made the most hideous cooler. I'm pretty sure that those WinFast cards with silver shrouds would be up there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> And now I'm curious which brand has made the most hideous cooler. I'm pretty sure that those WinFast cards with silver shrouds would be up there.


Look up some of the offerings from EVGA, ASUS and MSI from back then... WinFast was not alone in the "obnoxious & hideous" heatsink/fan design arena..


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Look up some of the offerings from EVGA, ASUS and MSI from back then... WinFast was not alone in the "obnoxious & hideous" heatsink/fan design arena..


I just looked at some 8800 GTS, 7900 GTX and X1950 cards, they all look reasonable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I just looked at some 8800 GTS, 7900 GTX and X1950 cards, they all look reasonable.


Oh, keep digging... Look for 9600GT and Geforce 3&4...


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, keep digging... Look for 9600GT and Geforce 3&4...


I found something:








The first card is old MSI 7600 GT. I wouldn't say that it's outright ugly, but it surely is a bit tasteless. The second card is just very unpleasant, OEM unknown. 

Meanwhile 9600 GT was quite sad indeed:

















Anyway, I still think that LeadTek was one of the worst, along with XFX, Point of View, Sapphire, PowerColor, HIS, Manli.

This card is just utter late 00s trainwreck:





But then, if I'm honest, some cards todays are as ugly as some LeadTeks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I found something:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I knew you'd find some of them!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 13, 2021)

Question guys...How "rare" and how good as investment are ATI 3870 X2 and Matrox Parhelia?


----------



## OtterSpace (Jul 13, 2021)

To me Albatron takes the cake for "obnoxious & hideous" heatsink/fan design with their wise 2+1 backup fans in case one of them failed.

Basically all the FX series was a crazy mess of different colors and throwing out random designs to see what worked as TDP continued to rise. I love it.





"Question guys...How "rare" and how good as investment are ATI 3870 X2 and Matrox Parhelia?"

The 3870 and 3870x2 are at the perfect age for low value and high volume availability before availability will likely fall in 2+ years. You can get them super cheap if you wait around for a deal. If you pick one up look up past sales and wait around for one to pop up cheap and you will basically have no risk. However I dont see it getting crazy expensive except for maybe the non reference designs.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yup, I knew you'd find some of them!


True, but today cards are in second wave of ugliness. Right now we have race to the bottom in terms of how hideous big heatsinks with RGB could be. Some bad examples of RTX 3080 cards:
Emtek Turbo Jet/Palit Gamerock/and other brands with same cooler
eVGA FTW3
Gainward Blue Star (This doesn't even have RGB, but it's hideous)
Gainward Phantom
Gainward Red Star 
Galax EX-Gamer Pink
Galax Gamer
Gigabyte Aorus Master
Gigabyte Vision OC
Inno3D iChill Frostbite 
Inno3D iChill X3
Inno3D iChill X4
Palit Gaming Pro
PNY XLR8 Uprising Epic-X 
Zotac Apocalypse

I'm pretty sure that were now at the ugliest cooler era. Not even some late 00s or early 10s monstrosities can top that.



OtterSpace said:


> To me Albatron takes the cake for "obnoxious & hideous" heatsink/fan design with their wise 2+1 backup fans in case one of them failed.


That's spectacularly hideous 



OtterSpace said:


> Basically all the FX series was a crazy mess of different colors and throwing out random designs to see what worked as TDP continued to rise. I love it.


I quite liked that era, but then again I think that basic 6800 Ultra was hideous:





It just feels too industrial and is on ugly green PCB with barf inducing sticker. ATi X800 XT PE from same era looked a lot better:


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 13, 2021)

OtterSpace said:


> To me Albatron takes the cake for "obnoxious & hideous" heatsink/fan design with their wise 2+1 backup fans in case one of them failed.
> 
> Basically all the FX series was a crazy mess of different colors and throwing out random designs to see what worked as TDP continued to rise. I love it.
> 
> ...


THX and what's the good price for 3870 X2 in yours opinion atm?I keep seeing all kind of prices on Ebay all the way up to the 200+$.....Asking because I have some offer to get one of those.....


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Those designs aren't really great for airflow. Particularly those dual fan designs with silver shrouds.



Those fans are in push-pull. They're actually quite good for airflow. The greatest drawback to the entire design is the finstack being way too small. Also glad you think the Leadtek cards are ugly, spread that message so people stop charging twice as much for their cards! Those of us that like these are sick of paying a premium. 




The red spirit said:


> The AIO one is surprising, that thing certainly shouldn't work so well and there should be some gunk inside.



See you say that but yet I find more old AIOs just low on coolant from lifetime evaporation, and not gunked at all. Those older closed loop systems basically use antifreeze and are both single-metal systems and chock full of bio killer. I recently pulled a TT Tide Water GPU AIO out of an ewaste shop, still functional, no gunk, a bit light on fluid. 16 year old AIO.



The red spirit said:


> I think that basic 6800 Ultra was hideous



Man you are just full of hot takes! You might not want to scroll back in this thread too far, there's a lot of GPUs people get excited over that you'd HATE to see. I'm not sure I can even suggest a hideous GPU to answer your question of which one is the worst, because you've shot down all the ones I think look good so far. I guess go look at the old ASUS ROG cards like the 8600 GT/GTS?


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I quite liked that era, but then again I think that basic 6800 Ultra was hideous:
> -snip
> It just feels too industrial and is on ugly green PCB with barf inducing sticker.


That I will agree with. I have a BFG 6800 Ultra OC and it looks much nicer, though I will be removing the cooler and replacing it with a waterblock.

I didn't see the GTX 490 on the list, so here's this:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gtx-490.c3332


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 13, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Those fans are in push-pull. They're actually quite good for airflow. The greatest drawback to the entire design is the finstack being way too small. Also glad you think the Leadtek cards are ugly, spread that message so people stop charging twice as much for their cards! Those of us that like these are sick of paying a premium.


lol imagine charging a premium for LeadTek stuff. On serious note, that dual fan card look a lot better, if it wasn't silver and if it didn't have obnoxious fan grilles. 




Fouquin said:


> Man you are just full of hot takes! You might not want to scroll back in this thread too far, there's a lot of GPUs people get excited over that you'd HATE to see.


I don't hate them, I just think that some look poor.



Fouquin said:


> I'm not sure I can even suggest a hideous GPU to answer your question of which one is the worst, because you've shot down all the ones I think look good so far. I guess go look at the old ASUS ROG cards like the 8600 GT/GTS?
> 
> View attachment 207910


It's fine. Not the prettiest card, but it's fine.


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 13, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> That I will agree with. I have a BFG 6800 Ultra OC and it looks much nicer, though I will be removing the cooler and replacing it with a waterblock.
> 
> I didn't see the GTX 490 on the list, so here's this:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gtx-490.c3332



The "GTX 490" that we know of is just the ASUS MARS prototype, sadly never left showroom floors. Fundamentally a press demo as far as we know. The closest to that card that we got is the EVGA 460 2Win and Zotac 460x2. Galaxy tried a some GF100 cards that also never made it past a PCB assembly.



The red spirit said:


> lol imagine charging a premium for LeadTek stuff.



Don't have to imagine it, they do it every day! As it turns out they were well received cards and held a lot of value for being better quality than most reference cooled cards. In respects to the Ti 4600s even if the fans fail there's so much metal on there that it'll never overheat.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 13, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> I didn't see the GTX 490 on the list, so here's this:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gtx-490.c3332


Wait a second, that's an actual functioning card, not prototype? I would imagine those two thermis would melt that single fan setup.


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Wait a second, that's an actual functioning card, not prototype?



No that's a picture of a GTX 590 on the GTX 490 listing. T4C needed to fill in the listing somehow, so he chose to use the 590 as a standin. All the dual-GF100s were prototypes.


----------



## Darthgrey (Jul 13, 2021)

About GTX490 - it existed as a prototype, in China at least 1 person has this prototype, and maybe there is a second one, because not long ago a saw a different one. Card had two GTX460 GPU's. Here is some photos:


----------



## madness777 (Jul 14, 2021)

I NEED PCB PICS


----------



## Yzxqm (Jul 16, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> About GTX490 - it existed as a prototype, in China at least 1 person has this prototype, and maybe there is a second one, because not long ago a saw a different one. Card had two GTX460 GPU's. Here is some photos:
> 
> View attachment 207917View attachment 207918View attachment 207919


Yes, I know the owner of this graphics card. He is one of the people who collect the most engineering sample graphics cards in China. He’s name is ZZC


----------



## Yzxqm (Jul 16, 2021)

nanamiyaskit said:


> TITAN Z Engineering Sample
> View attachment 199661


banshee, you're so 劲!


----------



## Darthgrey (Jul 18, 2021)

Gigabyte 3D1: Geforce 6600 Dual, 6600GT Dual and 6800GT Dual, all are working fine. 3D1-XL aka 6600 non GT should have different cooling system with a single fan in the middle, but somehow from the box it came with 6600GT cooler... Maybe previous owner used opportunity to upgrade it to 2 fans for free as it written on the box.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Gigabyte 3D1: Geforce 6600 Dual, 6600GT Dual and 6800GT Dual, all are working fine. 3D1-XL aka 6600 non GT should have different cooling system with a single fan in the middle, but somehow from the box it came with 6600GT cooler... Maybe previous owner used opportunity to upgrade it to 2 fans for free as it written on the box.
> 
> View attachment 208708


The fans on the right ive seen before


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Gigabyte 3D1: Geforce 6600 Dual, 6600GT Dual and 6800GT Dual, all are working fine. 3D1-XL aka 6600 non GT should have different cooling system with a single fan in the middle, but somehow from the box it came with 6600GT cooler... Maybe previous owner used opportunity to upgrade it to 2 fans for free as it written on the box.
> 
> View attachment 208708


With these cards I always took the shroud and fans off and mounted an 80mm fan or pair of fans. Less noise, better cooling and MUCH lower chance of failure.


----------



## erek (Jul 19, 2021)

@lexluthermiester (Not mine, yet)


----------



## freeagent (Jul 19, 2021)

I don’t care what anyone says these pix are all awesome.. share the love


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2021)

erek said:


> @lexluthermiester (Not mine, yet)
> 
> View attachment 208746
> View attachment 208747


Wait, what? What did I miss?


----------



## erek (Jul 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wait, what? What did I miss?


hasn't happened yet, opinion?

GP100 HBM2 PROTOTYPE


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2021)

erek said:


> hasn't happened yet, opinion?
> 
> GP100 HBM2 PROTOTYPE


Are we talking about pump-out effect?

(I think I'm missing some context or forgetting a past line of discussion...)


----------



## erek (Jul 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are we talking about pump-out effect?
> 
> (I think I'm missing some context or forgetting a past line of discussion...)


might be negotiating and exchange for the unit


----------



## Fouquin (Jul 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are we talking about pump-out effect?
> 
> (I think I'm missing some context or forgetting a past line of discussion...)


He's showing it off to you because you were active in the thread. Just beaver things.


----------



## madness777 (Jul 29, 2021)

My question is what's the other card on the top!


----------



## erek (Jul 29, 2021)

madness777 said:


> My question is what's the other card on the top!


Pascal GP100 HBM2


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Gigabyte 3D1: Geforce 6600 Dual, 6600GT Dual and 6800GT Dual, all are working fine. 3D1-XL aka 6600 non GT should have different cooling system with a single fan in the middle, but somehow from the box it came with 6600GT cooler... Maybe previous owner used opportunity to upgrade it to 2 fans for free as it written on the box.
> 
> View attachment 208708





> _Over 20.000 3dmark03_



 GYSOT !!!!


----------



## Darthgrey (Aug 3, 2021)

Got one strange Voodoo card made by Orchid - Orchid Righteous 3D. From the first look it's usual videocard, but if check it more thoroughly it's different: chips are made in the USA, all other cads in Google pics has chips made in Taiwan, PCB is a little bit different and also art on other side is different. Maybe it's pre production sample, who knows.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Got one strange Voodoo card made by Orchid - Orchid Righteous 3D.


That was a good card. One of the best. It was one of the few VooDoo cards that never suffered from the frame stutter with some games at 1024x768.


----------



## erek (Aug 7, 2021)

Traded my *Intel Larrabee (Rev. 1)* for this interesting Engineering Sample


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2021)

erek said:


> Traded my *Intel Larrabee (Rev. 1)* for this interesting Engineering Sample
> 
> View attachment 211555
> 
> View attachment 211554


That backplate heatsink needs some love. White Vinegar would likely do the trick.


----------



## DFX87 (Aug 7, 2021)

Got a new G70 ES card for my collection. The e-tag contains a very strange entry.
Anyone have any idea what this could mean?


----------



## erek (Aug 7, 2021)

DFX87 said:


> Got a new G70 ES card for my collection. The e-tag contains a very strange entry.
> Anyone have any idea what this could mean?
> 
> View attachment 211583View attachment 211584View attachment 211586


Oh wow, that’s beautiful.  Never saw one of these before! Another reference translucent green shroud !!!


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 8, 2021)

erek said:


> Oh wow, that’s beautiful.  Never saw one of these before! Another reference translucent green shroud !!!


I have seen it somewhere. Hm, let met me think... Oh:


----------



## DFX87 (Aug 9, 2021)

Quadro 6000 ES


----------



## Darthgrey (Aug 10, 2021)

Here are some GeForce 6800 Ultra, both were made in a USA, the one with e-tag and universal AGP is not working from the beginning, tag says that shader is broken and there are plenty artifacts on the screen. Second one with D-SUB and DVI (like 6800GT had) is working perfectly.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Here are some GeForce 6800 Ultra, both were made in a USA, the one with e-tag and universal AGP is not working from the beginning, tag says that shader is broken and there are plenty artifacts on the screen. Second one with D-SUB and DVI (like 6800GT had) is working perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 211952



I have had a XFX GeForce 6800 GS XXX (pcie) in the past, was my first nvidia gpu, but shortly after that switched back to ati/amd  
Nowadays nvidia again haha.


----------



## LTUGamer (Aug 12, 2021)

In the office we are using PC with integrated Intel HD graphics. However electronic guys bring box with graphics cards to replace integrated graphics. There was the cringiest power port and the worst cooling solution I have ever seen.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 12, 2021)

LTUGamer said:


> In the office we are using PC with integrated Intel HD graphics. However electronic guys bring box with graphics cards to replace integrated graphics. There was the cringiest power port and the worst cooling solution I have ever seen. View attachment 212235
> 
> View attachment 212236


Just market it as rare engineering sample on eBay and somebody will buy it XD


----------



## pavle (Aug 12, 2021)

LTUGamer said:


> In the office we are using PC with integrated Intel HD graphics. However electronic guys bring box with graphics cards to replace integrated graphics. There was the cringiest power port and the worst cooling solution I have ever seen.


Funny, also with a bad condenser, that first one. I don't know if that heatsink is enough for GeForce 4 Ti 4400/4600; the retention mechanism also leaves much to be desired.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 12, 2021)

pavl3 said:


> Funny, also with a bad condenser, that first one. I don't know if that heatsink is enough for GeForce 4 Ti 4400/4600; the retention mechanism also leaves much to be desired.


Funny thing is that that guy also failed to replace Intel HD Graphics, since those cards are both AGP. Earliest Intel HDs were on like first gen i7/i5/i3. Before that, there were GMAs and Extreme Graphics. Also first card has one bad or nearly dead capacitor (it's expanding) and second card has two fan headers available, so I guess that second card is some late AGP era card and quite powerful one, but with that "electronics engineer cooling solution" it's going to artifact from overheating. To be honest, that person really shouldn't be working as IT staff. I can only say that intended upgrade certainly didn't go well.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 12, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Funny thing is that that guy also failed to replace Intel HD Graphics, since those cards are both AGP. Earliest Intel HDs were on like first gen i7/i5/i3. Before that, there were GMAs and Extreme Graphics. Also first card has one bad or nearly dead capacitor (it's expanding) and second card has two fan headers available, so I guess that second card is some late AGP era card and quite powerful one, but with that "electronics engineer cooling solution" it's going to artifact from overheating. To be honest, that person really shouldn't be working as IT staff. I can only say that intended upgrade certainly didn't go well.


I was about to ask what kind of PCs you are using if some random old AGP GPUs were an upgrade to the graphics  Good to hear things weren't _that_ bad.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 12, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I was about to ask what kind of PCs you are using if some random old AGP GPUs were an upgrade to the graphics  Good to hear things weren't _that_ bad.


Considering how slow Intel HD stuff used to be, I wouldn't be surprised that some Radeon HD 3850 AGP would beat it. The only issue is that as display adapter AGP card wouldn't be better and it might not have any driver that functions in Windows 10. I still to this day remember the horror of Intel HD, I wanted to see how fast they are and decided to run NFS MW 2005. It was just awful. With resolution cranked down to 640x480 and graphics set to low it managed to output just barely playable fps. At the time game was 7 ears old. It was an inexcusable garbage for anything 3D, pretty poor display adapter as there only was VGA out. Somewhere around HD 4000 series, they started to get a lot better and you could expect to run some AAA games from years ago at 720p low. A big leap was UHD series, those IGPs could play older AAA titles at 720p 1080p low and get 45-60 fps. And the latest Xe graphics are also pretty good, now you can do the same, but at higher fps or better graphics. Quite a bit of latest AAA titles should be playable too. The only thing is that most demanding AAA titles won't run at 720p low, but give Intel few more years and they might just make even faster IGP that could run then latest and most demanding AAA titles at 720p low. If Intel continues to improve IGP as much as they did until now, quite soon they may unironically start to compete with AMD.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 12, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Considering how slow Intel HD stuff used to be, I wouldn't be surprised that some Radeon HD 3850 AGP would beat it. The only issue is that as display adapter AGP card wouldn't be better and it might not have any driver that functions in Windows 10. I still to this day remember the horror of Intel HD, I wanted to see how fast they are and decided to run NFS MW 2005. It was just awful. With resolution cranked down to 640x480 and graphics set to low it managed to output just barely playable fps. At the time game was 7 ears old. It was an inexcusable garbage for anything 3D, pretty poor display adapter as there only was VGA out. Somewhere around HD 4000 series, they started to get a lot better and you could expect to run some AAA games from years ago at 720p low. A big leap was UHD series, those IGPs could play older AAA titles at 720p 1080p low and get 45-60 fps. And the latest Xe graphics are also pretty good, now you can do the same, but at higher fps or better graphics. Quite a bit of latest AAA titles should be playable too. The only thing is that most demanding AAA titles won't run at 720p low, but give Intel few more years and they might just make even faster IGP that could run then latest and most demanding AAA titles at 720p low. If Intel continues to improve IGP as much as they did until now, quite soon they may unironically start to compete with AMD.


Intel's 96EU Xe mobile iGPUs are actually faster than Vega 8 in the 4000 and 5000-series APUs - though not across the board, as driver support is still a bit iffy. But they're noticeably faster in quite a few titles. Of course AMD will trounce Intel once again when they move to RDNA(2) APUs, but Intel has improved massively with the Xe arch. Still, I consider anything before that unusable for gaming outside of 2D or extremely rudimentary games - my i7-8650u work laptop is utterly useless for 3D at least. On the other hand I'm decently happy with my HTPC's Vega 7 (4650G), though that's paired with DDR4-3800 and overclocked slightly. Handles light titles like Rocket League pretty well (70-90fps at 900p medium). Fingers crossed that DDR5 APUs will finally get us over the threshold to properly useful gaming APUs. The Steam Deck sure shows promise, at least.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 12, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Intel's 96EU Xe mobile iGPUs are actually faster than Vega 8 in the 4000 and 5000-series APUs - though not across the board, as driver support is still a bit iffy. But they're noticeably faster in quite a few titles. Of course AMD will trounce Intel once again when they move to RDNA(2) APUs, but Intel has improved massively with the Xe arch. Still, I consider anything before that unusable for gaming outside of 2D or extremely rudimentary games - my i7-8650u work laptop is utterly useless for 3D at least. On the other hand I'm decently happy with my HTPC's Vega 7 (4650G), though that's paired with DDR4-3800 and overclocked slightly. Handles light titles like Rocket League pretty well (70-90fps at 900p medium). Fingers crossed that DDR5 APUs will finally get us over the threshold to properly useful gaming APUs. The Steam Deck sure shows promise, at least.


Well, I wonder how fast RDNA2 IGP is going to be. And even more I wonder when Intel will match it. I get a feeling that we won't need to wait long to find out. Integrated graphics are getting faster at incredible rate.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 12, 2021)

pavl3 said:


> I don't know if that heatsink is enough for GeForce 4 Ti 4400/4600



It absolutely is not.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> It absolutely is not.


Until you mount an 80mm fan to it. Then you're good.
/s


----------



## erek (Aug 12, 2021)

Just arrived today from China.  ES Revision A2


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2021)

AMD RX570 dual GPU

















The resizable BAR "Enabled" seems incorrect though....

https://bbs.saraba1st.com/2b/thread-2020538-1-1.html


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 13, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> AMD RX570 dual GPU
> 
> View attachment 212377View attachment 212378
> View attachment 212379
> ...


That's quite impressive card. Do normal RX 570 drivers work?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> That's quite impressive card. Do normal RX 570 drivers work?



Edited post, added GPU-Z screenshot.

It's not my GPU btw.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 13, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Edited post, added GPU-Z screenshot.
> 
> It's not my GPU btw.


That's a shame, but I guess they are rare and expensive. I wonder how well it could compete with Vega 56 with functioning crossfire.


----------



## Darthgrey (Aug 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> That's a shame, but I guess they are rare and expensive. I wonder how well it could compete with Vega 56 with functioning crossfire.



Like a usual RX 570 in crossfire mode against Vega56?


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 13, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Like a usual RX 570 in crossfire mode against Vega56?


Interesting. Vega 56 had less cores, but they had more IPC than GCN 4 cores. I thought that two RX 570s could match low tier Vega. Oh well. I also wonder if dual GPUs on single card are still faster than crossfire. After all, for GPUs to effectively communicate, I would imagine that PCIe X16 is really slow (Compare PCIe with GPU's vRAM speed, there's a huge difference between them). That's why devs are encouraged to reduce draw calls. Dual GPU RX 570, I guess, is faster as it lets GPUs to have as fast bus as they need.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 13, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> AMD RX570 dual GPU
> 
> View attachment 212377View attachment 212378
> View attachment 212379
> ...



This should be in the database. If only we can get a good front-facing pic of it, and maybe an exposed PCB pic. Pretty funny that every market except gaming gets dual GPUs still.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 13, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Interesting. Vega 56 had less cores, but they had more IPC than GCN 4 cores. I thought that two RX 570s could match low tier Vega. Oh well. I also wonder if dual GPUs on single card are still faster than crossfire. After all, for GPUs to effectively communicate, I would imagine that PCIe X16 is really slow (Compare PCIe with GPU's vRAM speed, there's a huge difference between them). That's why devs are encouraged to reduce draw calls. Dual GPU RX 570, I guess, is faster as it lets GPUs to have as fast bus as they need.


A single-board dual GPU would still use CF, it would just be either over a PCIe x8 link (if the card split its lanes) or through an on-board PLX switch. The shorter distance the signal needs to travel in the case of the latter might improve things somewhat due to lower latencies, but the difference likely wouldn't be huge.


----------



## madness777 (Aug 14, 2021)

For all the people wondering, no it will not compare to other cards in gaming
Each chip gets a single pcie lane. It is strictly mining orientated


----------



## Valantar (Aug 14, 2021)

madness777 said:


> For all the people wondering, no it will not compare to other cards in gaming
> Each chip gets a single pcie lane. It is strictly mining orientated


Heh, why am I not surprised?  Guess they need that config for it to work with all of those cheap risers.



madness777 said:


> For all the people wondering, no it will not compare to other cards in gaming
> Each chip gets a single pcie lane. It is strictly mining orientated


Hmmm... looking a bit more closely at this, I actually think this has a single lane + a 3-lane PLX chip. That first pair of SMD components (where your bottom rightmost red line starts) is pins A13 and A14, which are REFCLK + and -. The next two SMDs to the left of the first two are on A16 and A17, which are PCIe lane 0 RX. On the front, there are visible traces for lane 0 TX going to the same area - where there is a mid-sized chip on the front of the board, right where that gap in the lanes on the back is. It kind of makes sense, as this would let this work even in those cheapo 1-lane USB cable risers. And low lane count PLX switches are far cheaper than higher lane count ones, even if they are still a significant BOM cost. It might even be PCIe 1.0/2.0 to further reduce costs.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 15, 2021)

Speaking of dual GPUs... I don't believe I ever posted this one.



Radeon Pro Duo ES, the original. The card has some trouble loading the display engine and needs a gentle push from a secondary card, but then it works similar to the V7350x2. Some minor damage scattered around, likely from having no backplate. Otherwise configured exactly the same as retail, owing to being a later board. Interesting note the Cooler Master AIO doesn't have any of its flair included in this version; missing both block covers and the red accent VRM blocks. No frills.


----------



## nanamiyaskit (Aug 18, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Oh this is one of the press/review samples. They're the only ones that got the shroud stickers. These pop up on eBay every now and then, but they're not exceptionally common.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey finally i got the revision history for this RV670 card. B339 and B340 first released in 2007/05/11, B340 based on B339 design.


----------



## Aretak (Aug 19, 2021)

Does anybody have any idea about the nature of this R9 285? There's a few odd things about it, primarily the fact that it's a reference-style design, yet as far as I can tell only AIB models were released (all the launch day reviews were custom cards at least). The BIOS on it also isn't in TPU's database and 3D Mark will only see it as "Generic VGA" along with an unrecognized driver error, despite it being just the regular driver package from AMD's site. GPU-Z and 3D Mark both read the manufacturer as PC Partner. It has stickers on the back with various product codes on them, but Googling them finds nothing.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 19, 2021)

Aretak said:


> Does anybody have any idea about the nature of this R9 285? There's a few odd things about it, primarily the fact that it's a reference-style design, yet as far as I can tell only AIB models were released (all the launch day reviews were custom cards at least). The BIOS on it also isn't in TPU's database and 3D Mark will only see it as "Generic VGA" along with an unrecognized driver error, despite it being just the regular driver package from AMD's site. GPU-Z and 3D Mark both read the manufacturer as PC Partner. It has stickers on the back with various product codes on them, but Googling them finds nothing.



Sapphire reference card. They made quite a few but there isn't a ton of info on them. They pop up semi frequently.

Is this your BIOS?


----------



## Aretak (Aug 19, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Sapphire reference card. They made quite a few but there isn't a ton of info on them. They pop up semi frequently.
> 
> Is this your BIOS?


Interesting, thanks. I think that's the same BIOS just from looking at the clocks and such. I attached the one from my card if anyone wants to confirm for sure.

I just bought it from Ebay because it was cheap and a better temporary card than the GTX 660 I was using. The cooler's not that amazing, but better than a reference 290(X) at least.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 20, 2021)

Aretak said:


> Interesting, thanks. I think that's the same BIOS just from looking at the clocks and such. I attached the one from my card if anyone wants to confirm for sure.
> 
> I just bought it from Ebay because it was cheap and a better temporary card than the GTX 660 I was using. The cooler's not that amazing, but better than a reference 290(X) at least.



The heatsink should be quite competent for Tonga. It's three heatpipes and a copper coldplate, a very slight variation of Pitcairn's (HD 7870) heatsink. Quite good up to ~220W so long as you override the default fan curve. Shouldn't be terribly loud up to 55% or so. The last R9 285 I had was happy to run at 1100/1500 with stock volts. They really are not clocked to their full potential.


----------



## DFX87 (Aug 23, 2021)

Got a Quadro FX 4600 ES for my collection


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

erek said:


> Quantum3D Obsidian 2 X24 SLI2 3dfx Voodoo 2 3D Graphic Accelerator  | eBay
> 
> 
> I am the original owner. I received the unit on July 21st 1998 from Quantum3D. Matter of fact I still have the T-shirt.
> ...


Oh WOW! This was the VooDoo card of dreams for a solid year until the APG VooDoo 3500TV came out and left it in the dust, to say nothing of the Radeon and Geforce original offerings.


----------



## Darthgrey (Sep 1, 2021)

Parting gift for ATI fans, X1950XTX Uber Edition. It was made only 500 of them and as far as I know I own the only one set remained with original box/suitcase and certificate. My cards are #148 of 500, this X1950's are similar to retail ones, but they were slightly overcklocked by ATI.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Parting gift for ATI fans, X1950XTX Uber Edition. It was made only 500 of them and as far as I know I own the only one set remained with original box/suitcase and certificate. My cards are #148 of 500, this X1950's are similar to retail ones, but they were slightly overcklocked by ATI.
> 
> View attachment 215099
> View attachment 215100


THAT is some badass swag sir! Intense!


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 1, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Parting gift for ATI fans, X1950XTX Uber Edition. It was made only 500 of them and as far as I know I own the only one set remained with original box/suitcase and certificate. My cards are #148 of 500, this X1950's are similar to retail ones, but they were slightly overcklocked by ATI.
> 
> View attachment 215099
> View attachment 215100



It's really annoying how many limited edition sets get split apart. F2F got his ubers a couple years ago with just the plastic and crossfire cable, the original owner had lost both the certificate and case. Like... Come on man.


----------



## erek (Sep 1, 2021)

My Larrabee lives on in infamy: https://www.heatware.com/evals/view/748316


----------



## erek (Sep 6, 2021)

BFG Asylum Ge-Force FX 5800 Ultra 128m with Pre-Order Box  | eBay
					

And keep it out of the hands of the bank and the low ballers of the "Fixxer Upper" crowd. I am unsure of value so I put a monster start and Buy it now on it not out of arrogance but caution. I did not want to use it to benchmark as it would need new thermal paste.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2021)

It's always the way, don't want to spend, see things you'd like...  Damn it!!    Beautiful collection there @erek!!  I might have to pled with my mate to grab a few cards from you!!


----------



## erek (Sep 6, 2021)

Der kleine Rooster kombinieren Karte (s3 virde/DX + PowerVR pcx2)  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Der kleine Rooster kombinieren Karte (s3 virde/DX + PowerVR pcx2) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Darthgrey (Sep 8, 2021)

Found this NV1 videocard not long ago, seems like there are no photos of exact same model in google pics:


----------



## erek (Sep 8, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Found this NV1 videocard not long ago, seems like there are no photos of exact same model in google pics:
> 
> 
> View attachment 215973


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 8, 2021)

I don't think this card is special, but it seems to be rare. I can't hardly find any info about Crucial being a certified vendor. I think they only made
video cards for 3 or 4 years around 2000 - 2004. I can't find pics and Crucial's website gives no info about their past products. This is the ATI x1600xt.
I bet you guys have some knowledge about this.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 8, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> I don't think this card is special, but it seems to be rare. I can't hardly find any info about Crucial being a certified vendor. I think they only made
> video cards for 3 or 4 years around 2000 - 2004. I can't find pics and Crucial's website gives no info about their past products. This is the ATI x1600xt.
> I bet you guys have some knowledge about this.



I didn't know Crucial made GPU's in the past.
Nice find.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 8, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> I don't think this card is special, but it seems to be rare. I can't hardly find any info about Crucial being a certified vendor. I think they only made
> video cards for 3 or 4 years around 2000 - 2004. I can't find pics and Crucial's website gives no info about their past products. This is the ATI x1600xt.
> I bet you guys have some knowledge about this.



Yep Crucial (Micron) sold exclusively Radeons from 2002 to 2007.

Here's your card:





						CTVX1600XTPCIE256MB - 256MB, PCI Express Graphics Card ,  from Crucial.com
					

Memory upgrades from Crucial.com



					web.archive.org
				




Other cards they sold:





						Graphics cards from Crucial Technology powered by the ATi Radeon VPUs
					

Purchase a graphics card with confidence with our outstanding service and support. For a limited time, FREE shipping on qualified orders.



					web.archive.org
				








						Graphics cards from Crucial Technology powered by the ATi Radeon VPUs
					

Purchase a graphics card with confidence with our outstanding service and support. For a limited time, FREE shipping on qualified orders.



					web.archive.org
				




Their introduction:


			Micron division adds graphics cards | CNET News.com


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 8, 2021)

I knew someone here would know about this. Thanks for the Links!


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 8, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Parting gift for ATI fans, X1950XTX Uber Edition. It was made only 500 of them and as far as I know I own the only one set remained with original box/suitcase and certificate. My cards are #148 of 500, this X1950's are similar to retail ones, but they were slightly overcklocked by ATI.
> 
> View attachment 215099
> View attachment 215100


That might be my old set I sold on ebay several years ago when I realized collectors liked them.  I had kept the suitcase and certificate.  I remember the number vaguely...   Is the suitcase perchance set with the combo on the same number (148?).  If so, I did that.  It did not come that way, and you have genuine frog original owner (purchased from newegg) gear.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> I don't think this card is special, but it seems to be rare. I can't hardly find any info about Crucial being a certified vendor. I think they only made
> video cards for 3 or 4 years around 2000 - 2004. I can't find pics and Crucial's website gives no info about their past products. This is the ATI x1600xt.
> I bet you guys have some knowledge about this.


Crucial did not make many gfx cards. I've never personally seen one. They are very rare.


----------



## Darthgrey (Sep 9, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That might be my old set I sold on ebay several years ago when I realized collectors liked them.  I had kept the suitcase and certificate.  I remember the number vaguely...   Is the suitcase perchance set with the combo on the same number (148?).  If so, I did that.  It did not come that way, and you have genuine frog original owner (purchased from newegg) gear.



I bought my ubers 11 years ago, so it's different one.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 9, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> I bought my ubers 11 years ago, so it's different one.


Well, that may be one I sold mine.  Hard to say now though, been so long.  Either way awesome gear.


----------



## DFX87 (Sep 13, 2021)

Saved a GF 5200SE ES from being scrapped. I didn't even know there was an SE variant of the GF 5200.


----------



## madness777 (Sep 14, 2021)

780Ti HOF V2


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2021)

madness777 said:


> 780Ti HOF V2



Not sure how "rare" it is.. But I like that white PCB!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 14, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Not sure how "rare" it is.. But I like that white PCB!


I miss PCBs with actual colors


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 14, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I miss PCBs with actual colors


Here's a blue GT 1030 for you from ASUS. 





And here's a passively cooled GTX 1050 Ti from Palit.





And here's the world's smallest GT 710 from EVGA.





In case anyone's wondering, they're not for sale.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 14, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Here's a blue GT 1030 for you from ASUS.
> 
> View attachment 216968
> 
> ...


Only first card actually has some color, other two are same black stuff. And even that GT 1030, which is blue, is quite dark. I would like to see purple, red, blue, yellow PCB cards to come back. Fuck green and brown, those can stay dead. Imagine Sapphire releasing RX 6900 XT with purple PCB and some sci-fi alien shit on shroud and fans. That would be glorious. Or Gainward making their golden sample cards on actually golden PCB , just like old school Soltek cards and boards were. Or reference RX 6900 XT with bright red PCB and translucent red shroud with flames. That would be really awesome. Perhaps not now, but as 20 year anniversary of Radeon HD 2900 XT. Shit, pretty much anything would be better than current reference design. That ugly spray painted silver just screams of super cheap silver coating from 00s and with those big team Rocket Rs, 6000 reference Radeons are just plain gaudy. It seems that AMD hasn't seen good days ever since Polaris and Vega 64/56 launch. Every AMD card past that just wasn't as good aesthetically as those.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 14, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Only first card actually has some color, other two are same black stuff. And even that GT 1030, which is blue, is quite dark. I would like to see purple, red, blue, yellow PCB cards to come back. Fuck green and brown, those can stay dead. Imagine Sapphire releasing RX 6900 XT with purple PCB and some sci-fi alien shit on shroud and fans. That would be glorious. Or Gainward making their golden sample cards on actually golden PCB , just like old school Soltek cards and boards were. Or reference RX 6900 XT with bright red PCB and translucent red shroud with flames. That would be really awesome. Perhaps not now, but as 20 year anniversary of Radeon HD 2900 XT. Shit, pretty much anything would be better than current reference design. That ugly spray painted silver just screams of super cheap silver coating from 00s and with those big team Rocket Rs, 6000 reference Radeons are just plain gaudy. It seems that AMD hasn't seen good days ever since Polaris and Vega 64/56 launch. Every AMD card past that just wasn't as good aesthetically as those.


It's actually not that dark in real life. It looks more like the website photos in daytime. My Galaxy A20e's camera isn't that good in artificial lighting. 

I agree that some graphics cards and motherboards looked pretty awesome back in the days due to their colours. I also remember all-copper Zalman CPU coolers which I used to dream about owning one day (and then I never did). With the rise of RGB, people started wanting to put neutral colours into their PCs, and choosing their own colours according to their mood/setup. If you buy a high-end graphics card nowadays, you choose what colour it will represent for you through RGB, which I think is awesome. You can also turn it off and have it sit in the dark without attracting unnecessary attention if that's more like your thing. I also like how clean and inconspicuous a totally black, RGB-free PC looks. I guess I understand both sides of the argument equally. 

Another topic: What's this? A GTX card with RT and Tensor cores!  I'd so love to test one!

Yet another topic: Any news of the GT 1010? I remember nvidia planning to release it, but I don't remember it actually happening.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 15, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It's actually not that dark in real life. It looks more like the website photos in daytime. My Galaxy A20e's camera isn't that good in artificial lighting.


There's only so much that tiny lenses and sensor of phone can do. Pictures are actually quite nice, I don't see typical Samsung garbage smoothing, sharpening, overexposing, mucking up contrast and other "improvements" that I see on my A50. Low end Samsung phones got cut down processing and despite worse optics and sensor, they still sometimes can outmatch even flagships in certain scenarios. I'm still salty at Samsung for adding that garbage post processing and very heavy compression of pictures. I previously had Note 3 Neo and it didn't have any post processing at all. It had seriously impressive camera that could truly be almost digital camera quality level if photographer is decent (doesn't have shaky hands, provides enough light). I'm still convinced that it took better photos than my current A50.  




AusWolf said:


> I agree that some graphics cards and motherboards looked pretty awesome back in the days due to their colours. I also remember all-copper Zalman CPU coolers which I used to dream about owning one day (and then I never did). With the rise of RGB, people started wanting to put neutral colours into their PCs, and choosing their own colours according to their mood/setup. If you buy a high-end graphics card nowadays, you choose what colour it will represent for you through RGB, which I think is awesome. You can also turn it off and have it sit in the dark without attracting unnecessary attention if that's more like your thing. I also like how clean and inconspicuous a totally black, RGB-free PC looks. I guess I understand both sides of the argument equally.


And there I am, a hardcore believer in colorful hardware without any lights. My own machine is lightless dark hole, but if colorful hardware was still made and I had spare money, I would like to have my PC colorful. It's surprisingly hard to work with dark hardware in smaller cases with everything being black. I know I sound like an old man here, but it's hard to see case USB ports as I keep my PC under desk and it's always darks. They are also black just like case and I have to bend a lot to actually put something in them. In anything that is not a sunny day, they are almost invisible. My solution was to put a neon green sticker near them, but it didn't stick well and one was sucked into vacuum cleaner already. 

My old case had two USB port and one was grayish white and other was blue, so there were no problem using them, also my case had more angles and curses, so I could insert USB stuff without looking at all. Such a shame that such basic functionality and simple convenience is going away.

Another topic: What's this? A GTX card with RT and Tensor cores!  I'd so love to test one!



AusWolf said:


> Yet another topic: Any news of the GT 1010? I remember nvidia planning to release it, but I don't remember it actually happening.


Became OEM only for now. It is GT 1030, but with less CUDA cores (256 maybe), surprisingly, it still has GDDR5 memory, so it's quite respectable performer. That basically means that it's faster than GT 1030 DDR4 and that's likely a reason why it wasn't introduced to consumer market. Odd behavior from nVidia, that DDR4 GT 1030 isn't just e-waste, but it also killed GT 1010. Not that GT 1010 would have been awesome, but GT 1030 GDDR5 is now 100 Euros and that's the cheapest truly new card. Just for display adapter that's too much to pay, but for gaming GT 1030 is too little. Most demanding games only run well at something like 1024x768, which was a popular resolution in 2002-2004. Perhaps some people don't mind that, but imo it's time to move on from that. It's only buyable as corona survival GPU and not wanting to be scalped, but still wanting to play games (mostly older ones).


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 15, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> And there I am, a hardcore believer in colorful hardware without any lights. My own machine is lightless dark hole, but if colorful hardware was still made and I had spare money, I would like to have my PC colorful. It's surprisingly hard to work with dark hardware in smaller cases with everything being black. I know I sound like an old man here, but it's hard to see case USB ports as I keep my PC under desk and it's always darks. They are also black just like case and I have to bend a lot to actually put something in them. In anything that is not a sunny day, they are almost invisible. My solution was to put a neon green sticker near them, but it didn't stick well and one was sucked into vacuum cleaner already.
> 
> My old case had two USB port and one was grayish white and other was blue, so there were no problem using them, also my case had more angles and curses, so I could insert USB stuff without looking at all. Such a shame that such basic functionality and simple convenience is going away.


I get where you're coming from. All black hardware is hard to work with without proper lighting. For me, it's a worthy sacrifice for not having to colour match every piece of new hardware I buy. Imagine if your motherboard is blue, your RAM is green, your graphics card is red, and you happen to have an add-on card (for extra USB, or SATA or whatever) that happens to be yellow. Now, that's the definition of rainbow puke! Unless you have an all-metal case to hide it all, but then all this colour parade will cease to matter.



The red spirit said:


> Became OEM only for now. It is GT 1030, but with less CUDA cores (256 maybe), surprisingly, it still has GDDR5 memory, so it's quite respectable performer. That basically means that it's faster than GT 1030 DDR4 and that's likely a reason why it wasn't introduced to consumer market. Odd behavior from nVidia, that DDR4 GT 1030 isn't just e-waste, but it also killed GT 1010. Not that GT 1010 would have been awesome, but GT 1030 GDDR5 is now 100 Euros and that's the cheapest truly new card. Just for display adapter that's too much to pay, but for gaming GT 1030 is too little. Most demanding games only run well at something like 1024x768, which was a popular resolution in 2002-2004. Perhaps some people don't mind that, but imo it's time to move on from that. It's only buyable as corona survival GPU and not wanting to be scalped, but still wanting to play games (mostly older ones).


Not just that. With a HDMI 2.0 output, it would have been a perfect replacement for my GT 710 in my HTPC. I only need a 4K 60 Hz signal and decent video decode capabilities with minimal power consumption, which Pascal has at all levels (entry included). I would have gladly paid a little less for a little fewer cores than the 1030 has.


----------



## erek (Sep 15, 2021)

I guess there was a new precedent set for the nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra the other day... Hmm


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 15, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> For me, it's a worthy sacrifice for not having to colour match every piece of new hardware I buy. Imagine if your motherboard is blue, your RAM is green


lol that was my computer initially. Cyan Gigabyte board, some green sticks of cheap RAM, black graphics card, silver HDD. Now my board is orange/black, my graphics card is black, wifi card is bright red, SATA cables are golden, my SSDs are blue, green and black. I also have laptop hard drive (silver), DVD drive (gray), CPU cooler (gray and silver), my PSU cables are ketchup and mustard coloured, but sleeved, so it's not very visible, but I would like if it were.



AusWolf said:


> Now, that's the definition of rainbow puke! Unless you have an all-metal case to hide it all, but then all this colour parade will cease to matter.


And what, I actually like my hardware colourful. And case is windowless like it should be, so I don't have silly problems. I remember I loved looking at computers from 2003-2011, because they were so nice and colorful, also PC community was way more enthusiastic about various things. I remember that back then every new architecture (particularly GPU) was literally studied in great detail. Magazines like Maximum PC or websites like Beyond3D dissected everything and went way further than even whitepaper level. I feel like now enthusiast is more or less dead, now it's "this costs this and gets this fps, that's all". And back then, despite various financial situation of folks, everyone was welcomes in really deep down discussions about complicated matters. And hardware itself wasn't just sensory deprivation experience either. 

I guess, I like to have my hardware looking like it's fun, toy alike even, but never was some strict corporation bullshit, which is basically today all hardware that is black and RGB. I would totally buy purple motherboard, golden graphics card and black case with green accents.





AusWolf said:


> Not just that. With a HDMI 2.0 output, it would have been a perfect replacement for my GT 710 in my HTPC. I only need a 4K 60 Hz signal and decent video decode capabilities with minimal power consumption, which Pascal has at all levels (entry included). I would have gladly paid a little less for a little fewer cores than the 1030 has.


GT 1010 is rated at GT 1030's TDP, so it might not be better than GT 1030 in power consumption or heat output.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 15, 2021)

Folks, the GT1010 was never made. It was canceled before a single ES card was produced. Yes, I'm aware of the following;








						NVIDIA GeForce GT 1010 Specs
					

NVIDIA GP108, 1468 MHz, 256 Cores, 16 TMUs, 8 ROPs, 2048 MB GDDR5, 1502 MHz, 64 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				



However this is just a placeholder, proposed specs etc. Examples of the card itself do not exist. The rumors about it being released are just that, rumors.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Folks, the GT1010 was never made.



I thought so, never heard of it before and I was unable to find it in the webshops.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 15, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I thought so, never heard of it before and I was unable to find it in the webshops.


Exactly. Even the rumors earlier this year were nonsense.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 15, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> lol that was my computer initially. Cyan Gigabyte board, some green sticks of cheap RAM, black graphics card, silver HDD. Now my board is orange/black, my graphics card is black, wifi card is bright red, SATA cables are golden, my SSDs are blue, green and black. I also have laptop hard drive (silver), DVD drive (gray), CPU cooler (gray and silver), my PSU cables are ketchup and mustard coloured, but sleeved, so it's not very visible, but I would like if it were.
> 
> 
> And what, I actually like my hardware colourful. And case is windowless like it should be, so I don't have silly problems.


I get what you mean. I also used to like the different colours back in the days. But I also like the all-black appearance of modern hardware, and being able to choose my colour scheme with RGB. If I want a blue system, it's a click away. Yellow, not a problem. You can even set up wonky colours like cyan or peach or whatever by spending time to experiment with the colour wheel. You can have your system appear in one colour one day, and another tomorrow. You can also turn it off if you've had enough. You're not limited to the colour of your PCB. But like I said, I totally get where you're coming from. 



The red spirit said:


> I guess, I like to have my hardware looking like it's fun, toy alike even, but never was some strict corporation bullshit, which is basically today all hardware that is black and RGB. I would totally buy purple motherboard, golden graphics card and black case with green accents.


The problem with that is that not everybody wants a purple or yellow motherboard, so the colour scheme would ultimately limit buyers' numbers for otherwise totally fine hardware. The way this problem could be circumvented is by selling the same component in various different colours, which then would drive up design and manufacturing costs, and would overcrowd SKU allocations at stores and their warehouses. Imagine if you're trying to build a totally purple system, but the graphics card you want is only available in green at the moment. What do you do? Wait, or mess up your colour scheme? Black PCB with RGB is just the most convenient way for everyone.



The red spirit said:


> And what, I actually like my hardware colourful. And case is windowless like it should be, so I don't have silly problems.


Then what do you want colourful hardware for if you can't even see it? 



The red spirit said:


> I remember I loved looking at computers from 2003-2011, because they were so nice and colorful, also PC community was way more enthusiastic about various things. I remember that back then every new architecture (particularly GPU) was literally studied in great detail. Magazines like Maximum PC or websites like Beyond3D dissected everything and went way further than even whitepaper level. I feel like now enthusiast is more or less dead, now it's "this costs this and gets this fps, that's all". And back then, despite various financial situation of folks, everyone was welcomes in really deep down discussions about complicated matters. And hardware itself wasn't just sensory deprivation experience either.


There's not much enthusiasm, because there isn't much to be enthusiastic about. I remember the time when you had to build a new PC basically every year because no technology was compatible with the previous one, or even ones that were running concurrently. New DirectX revisions came almost every year with proprietary APIs like S3D or Glide; ISA, PCI, AGP, then PCI-Express graphics cards, sound cards with entirely different capabilities, processor sockets supporting only single generations, etc. If you buy a high-performance CPU or GPU nowadays, you're settled for a good 4-5 years at least. Every generation is a slight improvement of the last one, not a total reboot like they used to be in the late '90s, early 2000s. I personally feel happy about this, especially considering the ever increasing hardware prices.

With all that being said, I think we're at the right place for technical details. TPU has still retained their technological depth with deep discussions of new architectures in front of every review. You also have Youtube channels like Gamer's Nexus. Some enthusiasm and the technological depth are there, you just have to find it yourself in an informationally oversaturated online world. I see the 21st century as a whole as a sensory deprivation experience where you have to be ever so vigilant to find your own interests and filter incoming information to maintain your mental integrity.

Sorry for the off. 



The red spirit said:


> GT 1010 is rated at GT 1030's TDP, so it might not be better than GT 1030 in power consumption or heat output.


I would have still bought it if it was slightly cheaper than the 1030. I don't need its 3D capabilities in my HTPC.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 15, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I get what you mean. I also used to like the different colours back in the days. But I also like the all-black appearance of modern hardware, and being able to choose my colour scheme with RGB. If I want a blue system, it's a click away. Yellow, not a problem. You can even set up wonky colours like cyan or peach or whatever by spending time to experiment with the colour wheel. You can have your system appear in one colour one day, and another tomorrow. You can also turn it off if you've had enough. You're not limited to the colour of your PCB. But like I said, I totally get where you're coming from.


I understand you too, but to me rig colour is better if it's static. The only time I get to see it is when I open side panel and when it's off. Many RGB products have slightly unpleasant silvery translucent plastic or some white cloudy plastic when they are off. They don't look nearly as good, when they are on. And to this day, I really hate the added complexity of wiring and controlling RGB. Seen to many stuff about software being poor and I'm illiterate, when it comes to connecting extra RGB cables. The only RGB thing I have is my mouse, which is rather old SS Rival 100. I'm fine with its software, but RGB quality is very disappointing. I couldn't set RGB to white, because white value in software is either very cold white or cyanish white in reality. Therefore I have to set a huge red bias to have something that is both slightly cyan and at one spot somewhat red. For many reasons if I wanted bling, I would just get single color fans and other things. They can also come with nicer plastic colors too. I still have two Akasa Vegas fans that are in bright green and those boasted having 12 LEDs in green. Rubber grommets and fan blades are green and look really nice. I mostly liked them and they looked amazing in through filtered mesh grille. There was a nice dark space with green stars effect going on (Cooler Master K280 case). The may problem with that was that they only came with 3 pin connector and if you change fan speed, lights also dim. At some point they start to flicker. And since they are 1200 rpm fans, they are way too audible than I would like by default, so now they are not in use anymore.




AusWolf said:


> The problem with that is that not everybody wants a purple or yellow motherboard, so the colour scheme would ultimately limit buyers' numbers for otherwise totally fine hardware. The way this problem could be circumvented is by selling the same component in various different colours, which then would drive up design and manufacturing costs, and would overcrowd SKU allocations at stores and their warehouses. Imagine if you're trying to build a totally purple system, but the graphics card you want is only available in green at the moment. What do you do? Wait, or mess up your colour scheme? Black PCB with RGB is just the most convenient way for everyone.


Or you do like people did in 00s, just don't match anything ever. Do you remember DFI LanParty boards? Those had at least 3 different colors at once. Gigabyte literally all RGB on their PCBs. Everyone just put things of random colors back then and nobody really cared. But if you bought some low end hardware it came in very dull uncolored brown or green PCB. I think that color matching is very overrated. Different colors make every component pop to eyes more and makes them more interesting to look at.



AusWolf said:


> Then what do you want colourful hardware for if you can't even see it?


It's for those moments, when you open PC and just admire at stuff in it. And like I said, visibility matters, everything in same color is bad for visibility. My particular case is really awful at that and if you drop a black screw in it, it really becomes invisible. Even with light close to it, it's hard to see inside it and I basically showed all PSU cables under PSU shroud, despite my unit being modular, I still need to use almost all cable for my specific hardware. I eventually gave up trying to organize them under PSU shroud as they just blend with case very well. 




AusWolf said:


> There's not much enthusiasm, because there isn't much to be enthusiastic about. I remember the time when you had to build a new PC basically every year because no technology was compatible with the previous one, or even ones that were running concurrently. New DirectX revisions came almost every year with proprietary APIs like S3D or Glide; ISA, PCI, AGP, then PCI-Express graphics cards, sound cards with entirely different capabilities, processor sockets supporting only single generations, etc. If you buy a high-performance CPU or GPU nowadays, you're settled for a good 4-5 years at least. Every generation is a slight improvement of the last one, not a total reboot like they used to be in the late '90s, early 2000s. I personally feel happy about this, especially considering the ever increasing hardware prices.


I clearly mentioned 2003-2011 there, those were almost the same times as now, but community was far more enthusiastic. People were investigating GPU architectures at quite low level. I mean architectures like Tesla, R600, Fermi, Terrascle. I personally still read whitepapers if I can, does community do that? Nope. Not even when Turing launched with vastly different SMX layout, almost no one, except Greg did that. There was also one Anandtech article explaining it in depth and it only attracted few people. Nobody in more popular media every bothered to even mention some really simple and basic things about how it all works. Anything RTX was not well or fully explained by anyone more popular. LTT, GN, JayZ and etc. did a very piss poor job explaining how RTX worked in Turing 1.0

Here's that article:








						The NVIDIA Turing GPU Architecture Deep Dive: Prelude to GeForce RTX
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




You will see what I meant after reading it. It's not just about nVidia, it's about everything. GPUs and CPUs. The community of deep learning of such things pretty much gone and has been dead for at least a decade. 

Here's a random Polaris whitepaper:


			https://www.amd.com/system/files/documents/polaris-whitepaper.pdf
		





AusWolf said:


> With all that being said, I think we're at the right place for technical details. TPU has still retained their technological depth with deep discussions of new architectures in front of every review.


I barely see that anymore. Beyond3D folks at their forum do a lot better in that aspect, despite that website being almost dead ever since 2011.




AusWolf said:


> You also have Youtube channels like Gamer's Nexus.


I have mixed feelings about GN. I don't really like that channel much. If you know nothing about tech, then perhaps he may look knowledgeable, but very rarely he actually is. GN is mostly just talking about many details, which some of them are meaningless and some that are meaningful. I personally still don't trust his reviews much in a way, that I don't feel like I get a proper view into things that matter to me. And even if he did an okay review, he takes so long to do that, that I lose my attention and just read a written reviews. I still often find that Anandtech, Guru3D, TPU, Tom's Hardware and some other random overclocker forums have decent reviews. Out of Youtubers, I think that only HWUB has decent GPU and motherboard reviews. I would never trust LTT or Jay at that. GN is neutral. For phone reviews I I avoid almost anyone on YT like plaque. I would never trust MKB or Lew, their reviews may not be shit, but their priorities and understanding of budget is straight up awful. GSMArena and some few other randos are fine at that. Still, my favourite phone review site is still NotebookCheck, because it's hardly a review site. They measure almost everything, offer minimal commentary and let you decide if something sucks or not. They are also the ones, who can offer a decent review of budget phone screens. 




AusWolf said:


> Some enthusiasm and the technological depth are there, you just have to find it yourself in an informationally oversaturated online world. I see the 21st century as a whole as a sensory deprivation experience where you have to be ever so vigilant to find your own interests and filter incoming information to maintain your mental integrity.


The only thing I see different now from 10 years ago is that everyone is far more willing to shill, sell out, be far more opinionated and more egoistic than acceptable, also while being very silent about details and inner workings or many things. That's the only thing that truly changed. 



AusWolf said:


> I would have still bought it if it was slightly cheaper than the 1030. I don't need its 3D capabilities in my HTPC.


It seemingly isn't coming. You have GT 710, which is Fermi based GPU, but I wonder if something like GT 730 GDDR5 wouldn't be suitable for your needs. It has a Kepler core rather than Fermi and that's a huge upgrade. Not sure about output versions as nV took down their specs website.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 15, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I understand you too, but to me rig colour is better if it's static. The only time I get to see it is when I open side panel and when it's off. Many RGB products have slightly unpleasant silvery translucent plastic or some white cloudy plastic when they are off. They don't look nearly as good, when they are on. And to this day, I really hate the added complexity of wiring and controlling RGB. Seen to many stuff about software being poor and I'm illiterate, when it comes to connecting extra RGB cables. The only RGB thing I have is my mouse, which is rather old SS Rival 100. I'm fine with its software, but RGB quality is very disappointing. I couldn't set RGB to white, because white value in software is either very cold white or cyanish white in reality. Therefore I have to set a huge red bias to have something that is both slightly cyan and at one spot somewhat red. For many reasons if I wanted bling, I would just get single color fans and other things. They can also come with nicer plastic colors too. I still have two Akasa Vegas fans that are in bright green and those boasted having 12 LEDs in green. Rubber grommets and fan blades are green and look really nice. I mostly liked them and they looked amazing in through filtered mesh grille. There was a nice dark space with green stars effect going on (Cooler Master K280 case). The may problem with that was that they only came with 3 pin connector and if you change fan speed, lights also dim. At some point they start to flicker. And since they are 1200 rpm fans, they are way too audible than I would like by default, so now they are not in use anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you have a lot of opinion about these topics, and so do I.  I'll just reply in private if you don't mind, to avoid spamming the thread.
Cheers.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 15, 2021)

Guys you've now been off topic for like two full days.



AusWolf said:


> I'll just reply in private if you don't mind, to avoid spamming the thread.



Yes please, thank you.


----------



## madness777 (Sep 18, 2021)

GTX 980Ti HOF GOC

Weird card, soldering looks like it was made by hand. The core has some writing on it 
GPUZ says it's Hynix but it has Samsung memory chips
The PCB is more of a brownish color unlike the 780Ti HOF V2 which is pure white, makes me think it experienced much more heat when it was being assembled


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 18, 2021)

madness777 said:


> GTX 980Ti HOF GOC
> 
> Weird card, soldering looks like it was made by hand. The core has some writing on it
> GPUZ says it's Hynix but it has Samsung memory chips
> The PCB is more of a brownish color unlike the 780Ti HOF V2 which is pure white, makes me think it experienced much more heat when it was being assembled


That particular card was binned for a benchmark contest sponsored by Galax when 980's were released. That's what the writing is all about. The hand soldering was adjustments being made so that the batch of binned cards were all virtually the same. I can't remember how many were binned like this, but it was like 20 or so. All were given out to extreme benchmarkers. All have probably seen LN2.  Interested where you got this card.


----------



## madness777 (Sep 18, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> That particular card was binned for a benchmark contest when 980's were released. That's what the writing is all about. The hand soldering was adjustments being made so that the batch of binned cards were all virtually the same. I can't remember how many were binned like this, but it was like 20 or so. Interested where you got this card.


Listed on ebay in China.
I've had my eyes set on this card since I found out about its existence so I instantly secured it
Couldn't find any decent pictures on the internet so I guess just get one right?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2021)

madness777 said:


> Listed on ebay in China.



You sure it's not a fake one?...


----------



## madness777 (Sep 18, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> You sure it's not a fake one?...


Haha, oh it's very real
Runs very well too. The OC Switch on the IO is Enabled so you see low power readings. It basically works as a shunt mod switch
ASIC: 73.6%


----------



## erek (Sep 26, 2021)

ES, though basically just a retail card









						ATI Radeon HD 5870 1GB GDDR5 - Engineer Sample - HDMI/Displayport - Untested  | eBay
					

Up for sale is one ATI Radeon HD 5870 1GB GDDR5 - Engineer Sample - HDMI/Displayport.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 26, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> You have GT 710, which is Fermi based GPU


What? The GT 710 is Kepler-based. GK208B die.
Tesla: GTxxx
Fermi: GFxxx
Kepler: GKxxx
Maxwell: GMxxx
Pascal: GPxxx
Volta: GVxxx
Turing: TUxxx
Ampere: GAxxx


----------



## erek (Sep 27, 2021)

is this really a "prototype"?









						Dell ATI RADEON (HW621) DDR3 SDRAM PCI Express Graphic Card for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Dell ATI RADEON (HW621) DDR3 SDRAM PCI Express Graphic Card at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				






erek said:


> is this really a "prototype"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://fdocuments.in/reader/full/m...n-mac-pro-800mhz-radeon-3870-oem-installation


----------



## erek (Sep 30, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/324808120579?hash=item4ba0129903:g:VykAAOSwoelhVI5G


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 30, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> What? The GT 710 is Kepler-based. GK208B die.
> Tesla: GTxxx
> Fermi: GFxxx
> Kepler: GKxxx
> ...



In a perfect world that would be the whole truth. However in nVidia's world SKU and ASIC are different things. Hence GF119 got dragged up through the ranks as a lower low end (and sometimes OEM) variant of 600 and 700 series small die Kepler. The rules stands if it's DDR3, it's Fermi. If it's GDDR5, it's Kepler.









						NVIDIA GeForce GT 710 Specs
					

NVIDIA GF119, 810 MHz, 48 Cores, 8 TMUs, 4 ROPs, 1024 MB DDR3, 898 MHz, 64 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 30, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> In a perfect world that would be the whole truth. However in nVidia's world SKU and ASIC are different things. Hence GF119 got dragged up through the ranks as a lower low end (and sometimes OEM) variant of 600 and 700 series small die Kepler. The rules stands if it's DDR3, it's Fermi. If it's GDDR5, it’s Kepler.


Didn’t you just prove my point? 600/700 is not pure Kepler as there is Maxwell 750 Ti and some Fermi GT 6xx cards, and the GT 710 you linked is G*F*119 as Fermi. I said nothing about card number series as generations.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 30, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Didn’t you just prove my point? 600/700 is not pure Kepler as there is Maxwell 750 Ti and some Fermi GT 6xx cards, and the GT 710 you linked is G*F*119 as Fermi. I said nothing about card number series as generations.



Your exact quote:



RealKGB said:


> What? The GT 710 is Kepler-based. GK208B die.



Which was directly addressed with the link to the GF119 GT 710. "The GT 710" can be any of the three; GF119, GK208A, or GK208B. Unless your point was something you kept to your inner monologue, in which case I can't read your mind to rebuttal.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 30, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> In a perfect world that would be the whole truth. However in nVidia's world SKU and ASIC are different things. Hence GF119 got dragged up through the ranks as a lower low end (and sometimes OEM) variant of 600 and 700 series small die Kepler. The rules stands if it's DDR3, it's Fermi. If it's GDDR5, it's Kepler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got two DDR3 GT 710s, both of them are GK208B (Kepler). I think nvidia stopped making Fermi-based cards a good few years ago.


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 30, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Your exact quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Which was directly addressed with the link to the GF119 GT 710. "The GT 710" can be any of the three; GF119, GK208A, or GK208B. Unless your point was something you kept to your inner monologue, in which case I can't read your mind to rebuttal.


Ahh, I thought you were talking about the GTxxx = Tesla, GFxxx = Fermi thing. In the case of the GT 710 I am wrong.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 6, 2021)

I just order Matrox Xenia Pro didn't even know that this card existed....it's a GPU that is been used in medical industry but after some research I found out that card is also DX and open GL compatible so I am eager to see how this going to work in some 3d apps/benchmarks/games.....



I am also currently using Matrox P690 that consumes only around 5W and it's working super good in Win(10/11) as second GPU in my main Rig to supply picture for my side panels.....Xenia Pro should consume around 40W and on DMS 59 output apparently can provide 2x each up to the 8MP(4k)...I am really curious how this card is going to work....of course I am not expecting some ground breaking things but I just love to play with something that is rare and not ordinary.....
P.S.card should arrive tomorrow...so soon as I do some testing I will post results and my opinion.....


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 6, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> I just order Matrox Xenia Pro didn't even know that this card existed....it's a GPU that is been used in medical industry but after some research I found out that card is also DX and open GL compatible so I am eager to see how this going to work in some 3d apps/benchmarks/games.....
> View attachment 219698
> I am also currently using Matrox P690 that consumes only around 5W and it's working super good in Win(10/11) as second GPU in my main Rig to supply picture for my side panels.....Xenia Pro should consume around 40W and on DMS 59 output apparently can provide 2x each up to the 8MP(4k)...I am really curious how this card is going to work....of course I am not expecting some ground breaking things but I just love to play with something that is rare and not ordinary.....
> P.S.card should arrive tomorrow...so soon as I do some testing I will post results and my opinion.....


Please post your results here!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 7, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Please post your results here!


I'll second this! Very curious!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 8, 2021)

Ok guys....here how the things stands with the Matrox Xenia Pro....first I clean the GPU and change the paste here is the close up picture of the Matrox chip





I managed to get it to work but only under Win7 64Bit and it will work only as the Primary card as soon as you get other Gpu in the first slot Xenia will refuse to work...
GPUz could not recognized this GPU but Aida 64 provide some useful info







Xenia is only able to run Open Gl up to the 2.0 also Directx 9 is operational but...pfff barely operational...in passmark DX9 test it could manage to get 4 FPS....from other side 2D quality seems pristine colors are top notch.... also I did 2d passmark test.....





Overall 2D test was kinda average but simple vectors results was better then most of the other gaming cards.......
After all I have a "fun" doing this,card was really cheap cost me just a few bucks(5€) it's rare and unique I guess but It's not the card that you can use as your primary driver if you expecting to do gaming or any other 3d apps on it, also it will not work as secondary GPU like I am currently doing with the Matrox P690...to summarize Xenia simply it's not the card that you can run many 3d apps except maybe some really simple 3d or possibly some light retro gaming(this need to be tested)after all this card was used in specific medical industry and it was never intended to do some major 3D.....but from other side you still can watch videos and browse the web just fine with Xenia in fact 2D quality of picture  was never in question with any Matrox cards.....


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 8, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Ok guys....here how the things stands with the Matrox Xenia Pro....first I clean the GPU and change the paste here is the close up picture of the Matrox chip
> 
> View attachment 219983
> 
> ...



Oh very cool it does use Matrox's own ASIC. So it really is a more overbuilt M-series card with the same PX-A1 GPU.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 8, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Oh very cool it does use Matrox's own ASIC. So it really is a more overbuilt M-series card with the same PX-A1 GPU.


Yeah most likely....I saw in some of the info/programs I believe it was speccy or maybe some other program but It recognized this Xenia card as M91xx Matrox...


----------



## masterdeejay (Oct 13, 2021)

I also have a Matrox Xenia card. It is a dx9 card, but very slow in 3d. Opengl 2.0 supported but even quake3 engine games not starting.
3dmark06 0 fps in all scenes
3dmark01se it better but it is like an Fx5200 or Ati 9200


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 13, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> I also have a Matrox Xenia card. It is a dx9 card, but very slow in 3d. Opengl 2.0 supported but even quake3 engine games not starting.
> 3dmark06 0 fps in all scenes
> 3dmark01se it better but it is like an Fx5200 or Ati 9200


THX that's good to know.....so it means it's not a card that can be used even in retro gaming.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> THX that's good to know.....so it means it's not a card that can be used even in retro gaming.....


That was not it's design or intended function. It is intended to be a card for digital displays for public areas like kiosks, animated signage at malls, airports, etc. It's a direct purpose built ASIC. Gaming was never the table for that series of cards. Matrox left the gaming sector long ago, which was sad as they had much to offer BITD.


----------



## masterdeejay (Oct 13, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> THX that's good to know.....so it means it's not a card that can be used even in retro gaming.....


It is for radiology (monochome) screens, 10 bit Grayscale Tones support. So i think it is better quality image than an average video card. For x-ray images it is very important.
Dx9 support is only for windows 2d desktop acceleration.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 13, 2021)

Sure guys I know what was the card purpose...I already stated that above....but I didn't fully tested for some retro gaming so I was just thinking that it might be possible to play some old games on it...I mean it is kinda possible in maybe some very old titles yes but as @masterdeejay tested seems like a very poor performer even for retro gaming.....


----------



## masterdeejay (Oct 13, 2021)

Is radeon pro duo rare? (dual fury x)


Single GPU mode performance is between GTX1060-1070, but in crossfire (or multigpu dx12) mode it is better than RTX2080/5700XT. Old card but still good for fullhd (no AA, not all settings on ultra) gaming today. (https://logout.hu/cikk/ati_vs_nvidi..._ii/tesztek_deus_ex_mankind_divided_high.html)
This is in my main rig. It is cool and quiet. Just 2x4Gb vram but a lot of bandwidth.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> Is radeon pro duo rare? (dual fury x)
> View attachment 220633View attachment 220634View attachment 220635
> 
> Single GPU mode performance is between GTX1060-1070, but in crossfire (or multigpu dx12) mode it is better than RTX2080/5700XT. Old card but still good for fullhd (no AA, not all settings on ultra) gaming today. (https://logout.hu/cikk/ati_vs_nvidi..._ii/tesztek_deus_ex_mankind_divided_high.html)
> ...


Those cards are not common.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 13, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> Is radeon pro duo rare? (dual fury x)
> View attachment 220633View attachment 220634View attachment 220635
> 
> Single GPU mode performance is between GTX1060-1070, but in crossfire (or multigpu dx12) mode it is better than RTX2080/5700XT. Old card but still good for fullhd (no AA, not all settings on ultra) gaming today. (https://logout.hu/cikk/ati_vs_nvidi..._ii/tesztek_deus_ex_mankind_divided_high.html)
> ...


Yeah those Pro Duos are very hard to find...wait  for a few years and they going to be really rare I guess....ohh yeah and they are still really good performers especially in DX12/Vulkan titles....I know that as I am also still rocking Fury.....


----------



## pavle (Oct 13, 2021)

Quite a card, that dual R9 Fury. You could easily set everything on medium and use AA, might just look better than High or Ultra. Used to be that high and ultra presets only used bigger textures...
Does it get hot? What are peak GPU temperatures?


----------



## masterdeejay (Oct 13, 2021)

pavle said:


> Quite a card, that dual R9 Fury. You could easily set everything on medium and use AA, might just look better than High or Ultra. Used to be that high and ultra presets only used bigger textures...
> Does it get hot? What are peak GPU temperatures?


It is very cool.  Average is 60C in games. 68C in furmark dual gpu, but in games never goes above 65C
I undervolted it, stock clocks, default power limit. I use modded drivers: https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/d...-whql-gcn-legacy-pack-21-10-2-pending.436611/
Now i playing Kingdom Come, reshade mod, fullhd most settings on ultra, hd textures on (2,8-3,6gb vmem used). most of the time 60 fps, little lower in crowded cities, only single card mode because crossfire mode is flickering and not needed for 60 fps limit.
I dont like AA in any game, i use reshade or enb mod sharpen if possible, i dont care the sharp edges.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2021)

RTX 3080 with 12GB memory, a rare and unreleased GPU ....









						NVIDIA preparing GeForce RTX 3080 with GA102-220 GPU and 12GB memory for January 2022 launch - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA to add another GeForce RTX 3080 with more memory It looks like the original launch plans have been brought back from the drawer.  According to our sources, NVIDIA has just informed board partners that they will have a new version of GeForce RTX 3080. The model carrying a GA102-220 GPU...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 13, 2021)

masterdeejay said:


> Is radeon pro duo rare? (dual fury x)
> View attachment 220633View attachment 220634View attachment 220635
> 
> Single GPU mode performance is between GTX1060-1070, but in crossfire (or multigpu dx12) mode it is better than RTX2080/5700XT. Old card but still good for fullhd (no AA, not all settings on ultra) gaming today. (https://logout.hu/cikk/ati_vs_nvidi..._ii/tesztek_deus_ex_mankind_divided_high.html)
> ...



Not particularly. They did sell quite a few in workstations to specific clients. The Polaris version sold much better because it could deliver the framebuffer needed for animation and real CAD work.


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 15, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> THX that's good to know.....so it means it's not a card that can be used even in retro gaming.....


Depends what RETRO GAMING means to you?

If you think about 2D graphics, like old X-Wing, Wing Commander 1 or 2, Tie Fighter or Doom 1 & 2...then yes!
If you think about more 3D graphics like X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter, Wing Commander 4, Quake 3, Jedi Knight 1 or 2...then no!


----------



## erek (Oct 17, 2021)

@Darthgrey ^^


----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2021)

Thread cleansed of off topic conversation.  Please keep it on topic or warnings will be issued. Carry on.


----------



## madness777 (Nov 6, 2021)

Galaxy GTX560Ti White Edition Volterra VRM
Sadly with a damaged proadlizer cap but fully functional! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ASUS HD4870 Matrix Card No.0016


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2021)

madness777 said:


> Sadly with a damaged proadlizer cap but fully functional!


That's just a plastic cap anyway. If you're worried about an electrical short, get some black enamel paint and paint over the top. It'll be fine.


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 6, 2021)

madness777 said:


> Galaxy GTX560Ti White Edition Volterra VRM



This is one of those cards I spent awhile trying to get. I loved all the white PCB cards, and very few if any ever made it over to the US. Now it's a normal thing, but back in 2010-2012 they just didn't come over here. I loved the idea of a silver and white PC theme with that era of hardware.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> I loved all the white PCB cards


What would have been really cool is if they had done the shroud and whatnot white as well, but we wouldn't get that for a few more years..


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What would have been really cool is if they had done the shroud and whatnot white as well, but we wouldn't get that for a few more years..



Not as long as you'd think! Galaxy/KFA2 did a GTX 680 with an all-white cooler to go with the white PCB. They thought exactly what you did and acted on it.


----------



## madness777 (Nov 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What would have been really cool is if they had done the shroud and whatnot white as well, but we wouldn't get that for a few more years..


Chrome is the CHL8266, IR3550M version
Matte is Volterra
The matte shroud looks like cheap plastic but it's supremely high quality metal texture to the touch, like touching an iphone 6S or laptop


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 16, 2021)

erek said:


> @Fouquin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Though it isn't cheap for what it is.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 16, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Nice! Though it isn't cheap for what it is.


That's like 2018 price of one of those bad boys.


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 16, 2021)

It's a post launch partner sample. Nothing about it is rare or unreleased, as it's quite literally a retail card with the sample sticker stuck on. There's thousands of these around from various partners that requested them. Back about a year after launch there was even a seller that had three crates of them from a single game developer.

Just a reminder we just had this thread cleansed due to eBay listings being spammed in here causing a minor issue. I'd appreciate if this stays on topic and doesn't just become a lounge thread for sharing eBay finds. That should be its own thread.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> It's a post launch partner sample. Nothing about it is rare or unreleased, as it's quite literally a retail card with the sample sticker stuck on


Nonsense. That ebay listing was an example of an engineering sample, which was shown right on the sticker on the card. See below.



Engineering samples are not common and indeed are rare. It's qualified to be in this thread.

@erek
You keep doing you and don't let others bully you. Your finds on ebay are interesting and fall right in line with the thread topic. We that enjoy those finds know that you are not trying to promote sales, only show examples of rare card finds. I like them and they have been the subject of interesting conversation.

@Fouquin
See PM.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 17, 2021)

@erek, its all good my man, post away


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nonsense. That ebay listing was an example of an engineering sample, which was shown right on the sticker on the card. See below.
> View attachment 225447
> Engineering samples are not common and indeed are rare. It's qualified to be in this thread.
> 
> ...



Look back through my own posts in the thread at previous examples of partner sampled cards, retail revision silicon with launch day or later firmware onboard. It's a partner sample. There's tens of thousands in circulation.

You've already critically misidentified one specification above, the GPU Tach LED switch exists on all reference boards and is not indicative of an engineering board. Without the yellow sticker these are no different from any off-the-shelf reference Vega 64. In fact the reviewer/integrator-only boards which came with _no _SKU sticker a few months after launch are likely more rare than these marked cards.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Look back through my own posts in the thread at previous examples of partner sampled cards, retail revision silicon with launch day or later firmware onboard. It's a partner sample. There's tens of thousands in circulation.
> 
> You've already critically misidentified one specification above, the GPU Tach LED switch exists on all reference boards and is not indicative of an engineering board. Without the yellow sticker these are no different from any off-the-shelf reference Vega 64. In fact the reviewer/integrator-only boards which came with _no _SKU sticker a few months after launch are likely more rare than these marked cards.
> 
> View attachment 225449


You are not baiting me into an argument. The sticker on the card from that ebay link, which I highlighted in green above, clearly shows that it is an engineering sample. I did not misidentify, misunderstand or misinterpret anything. Engineering samples, no matter how close to retail samples they might be, are still rare cards. It's that simple.


----------



## TOMCAT (Nov 30, 2021)

Spoiler: Door 0









Not often seen, mostly confused with similar ones. Even the TPU database shows a wrong frontside picture. And sorry, I have no frontside picture to correct it. 



Spoiler: More Info


----------



## Robert B (Nov 30, 2021)

*Intel i752 Reference Board.* I found this puppy a while back. Functional but I have no drivers for it. Standard VGA adapter type only. Anyone has any idea where of how I can find suitable drivers?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2021)

Robert B said:


> Anyone has any idea where of how I can find suitable drivers?



Did you take a look at some of the driver links in the OP of the nostalgic hardware thread? Can't remember if there is anything there for that or not Robert.


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 30, 2021)

Robert B said:


> *Intel i752 Reference Board.* I found this puppy a while back. Functional but I have no drivers for it. Standard VGA adapter type only. Anyone has any idea where of how I can find suitable drivers?



If I recall i810/i815 driver packages sometimes have i752 drivers. You can attempt to see if some of the old board driver packages like this one do still contain i752 drivers. Also can you get a clear picture of the back of the PCB for the database too?


----------



## Robert B (Nov 30, 2021)

I tried extracting the drivers from those type of packs but without success. Those are for the embedded i752 from the i810e? chipset.

I'll take pictures and I'll upload them here.


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 30, 2021)

Robert B said:


> I tried extracting the drivers from those type of packs but without success. Those are for the embedded i752 from the i810e? chipset.



It's for the integrated i752, yeah. Should be identical to desktop with simply a different device ID. You should be able to force it with device manager. Perhaps there's a clever way to configure the device IDs too, but since Intel GPUs aren't a heavily invested topic among most I haven't heard about anything.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 30, 2021)

Robert B said:


> *Intel i752 Reference Board.* I found this puppy a while back. Functional but I have no drivers for it. Standard VGA adapter type only. Anyone has any idea where of how I can find suitable drivers?


Have you tried the i740 drivers? As it should be the same family of GPU they might work.


----------



## Robert B (Nov 30, 2021)

No dice. These were a very limited batch of ES cards. Very few even went out of the door.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 30, 2021)

Robert B said:


> No dice. These were a very limited batch of ES cards. Very few even went out of the door.


Damn. Nice find though. There's got to be something out there that'll work otherwise how would Intel's R&D have made it work for testing...



Fouquin said:


> It's for the integrated i752, yeah. Should be identical to desktop with simply a different device ID. You should be able to force it with device manager. Perhaps there's a clever way to configure the device IDs too, but since Intel GPUs aren't a heavily invested topic among most I haven't heard about anything.


You might be on to something with this. Perhaps it would work with the i740 drivers if the id was altered or inserted into the inf file.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Robert B said:


> No dice. These were a very limited batch of ES cards. Very few even went out of the door.


I found reference to that card and a pic by @erek on [H]ardForum.
It might take the same drivers as a 752 TV tuner card for XP with any luck IMO.






						Intel i752 video card
					

anyone here ever spot an actual Intel i752 AGP (success to the i740) in the wild?   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel740#Successor




					hardforum.com


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 1, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 1



Spoiler: Door 1




 



Feel free to add info on ASIC P/N


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 2, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 2



Spoiler: Door 2



  



Mass PCB and mass GPU combined to rare aio card


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 3, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 3



Spoiler: Door 3







Not the same card as behind door 2


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 4, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 4



Spoiler: Door 4



  



rare non-RoHS sticker


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 5, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 5



Spoiler: Door 5



  



I think, the revision 07 was made as a press sample, you find quite a lot pictures in the web.


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 6, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 6



Spoiler: Door 6



 



Other revision, PCB change from B to C

ES advent calendar, door 7



Spoiler: Door 7



 



 Not the same card as behind door 6


----------



## erek (Dec 8, 2021)

TOMCAT said:


> ES advent calendar, door 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


selling any equipment? @TOMCAT


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 8, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 8



Spoiler: Door 8



  



This time with additional gpu picture instead of missing sticker


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 9, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 9



Spoiler: Door 9



  



This 00B version is visually different from the regular version


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 10, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 10



Spoiler: Door 10



  



Today only the pictures, more info tomorrow


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 11, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 11



Spoiler: Door 11



 



After a Radeon now a FirePro, only BIOS is different.


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 13, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 12



Spoiler: Door 12



  



The right side of picture three shows actual BIOS info. I believe it is flashed to Dell OEM by a pre-owner.

ES advent calendar, door 13



Spoiler: Door 13



  



with pre-release BIOS 013.011.000.014.000000


----------



## Darthgrey (Dec 15, 2021)

Not long ago I was able to buy a pair of ATI HD 2900XTX. They were looking a bit used, but still, not often somebody have an opportunity to buy at least one of those cards, so I was pretty exited.



So, what can I say - they both has the same revision and were made in the same day - Rev. 15 dated 14-th of December 2006, both GPU's were made on week 48 2006:





Holder on one of the cards was cut by previous owner, maybe there was not enough space in his computer case to run them in crossfire mode, who knows.

GPUz recognize them as ATI Radeon 2900XT and shows weather on Mars instead of correct GPU and memory clocks:



Videocard works in PCI-E 8x mode because I installed it in second slot on my test motherboard. However RivaTuner show correct clocks - for GPU 810 Mhz, for memory 2000 Mhz, so it's definately radeon 2900XTX:



When I disassembled them I found no dust on radiator and on the fan, absolute zero, like new ones. Black spots on copper radiator which I thought was dust it fact were remains of soldering between some of heat pipes and fins. Both cards were not able to run 3D applications with 10.2, 13.4, 9.11 drivers, but works fine with 7.6 driver under Windows XP x86 with original BIOS. From the beginning cards showed some artifacts, absolutely the same on both cards, but after clean install of 7.6 driver (before I installed them one by one without deleting previous one) picture become clean in all 3DMarks, here are some pics:



Spoiler: 3DMark images








And final 3D Mark score:



Spoiler: 3DMark Score



 



I want to say, that this long cooling system is much better than retail one, only 50*C with 45-50% RPM. On 100% it is more loud then my vacuum cleaner and hair dryer together  And even more - on 100% RPM because of vibrations card jumped from PCI-E slot on my bench system  So I did not tested it on 100% more thoroughly, I don't have bench table and without it it's impossible to fix card in a PCI-E slot properly. Hope it was interesting, later on I will upload original BIOS of one of my cards.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Dec 15, 2021)

the wife's pre-order white box "Hoover"


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 15, 2021)

onemanhitsquad said:


> the wife's pre-order white box "Hoover"
> 
> View attachment 228971


Is that a GeForce 5900 Ultra? It's ugly, but man, it's beautiful at the same time! 



Darthgrey said:


> Not long ago I was able to buy a pair of ATI HD 2900XTX. They were looking a bit used, but still, not often somebody have an opportunity to buy at least one of those cards, so I was pretty exited.
> 
> View attachment 228945
> 
> ...


Same as this! Cards like these used to be my dream when I was still rocking a Radeon 9600 XT.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Dec 15, 2021)

and a closet find ...forgot about this one


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 15, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Not long ago I was able to buy a pair of ATI HD 2900XTX. They were looking a bit used, but still, not often somebody have an opportunity to buy at least one of those cards, so I was pretty exited.
> 
> View attachment 228945
> 
> ...



Very nice! I saw these for sale and was really hoping somebody in one of our communities would snap them up. Lovely to have matching cards from the same batch, and hey, look at that... Those are from the same lot as mine!





Glad you could bench them. Mine doesn't play nice with 3D at all. A12s seem to be a 50/50 whether they'll work right. Reporting as a 2900 XT is the correct behaviour for these cards, the firmware was mostly reused on the A13 XTX and then A13 XT. There's a few evaluation 1GB A13 XT boards that even have the A13 XTX firmware on them. The only thing that'll tell you which is the BIOS string info screen, which can be viewed in the Advanced tab of GPU-Z.


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 15, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 13 (reworked)



Spoiler: Door 13



   


Sorry, no pre-release BIOS, updated to normal one. But still a ES card.



ES advent calendar, door 14



Spoiler: Door 14



  


My Crossfire twin to door 13



ES advent calendar, door 15



Spoiler: Door 15



  


Earlier Version than Door 13 and door 14, this card has the pre release BIOS!



ES advent calendar, door 16



Spoiler: Door 16



  


The earliest card with reduced GPU clock and more shaders than the three others.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Is that a GeForce 5900 Ultra? It's ugly, but man, it's beautiful at the same time!


It's the legendary "dustbuster" FX 5800 Ultra


----------



## pavle (Dec 15, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> GPUz recognize them as ATI Radeon 2900XT and shows weather on Mars instead of correct GPU and memory clocks: ...


Use GPU-Z 1.20 with older cards, works better.


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 17, 2021)

ES advent calendar, door 17



Spoiler: Door 17


----------



## TOMCAT (Dec 20, 2021)

Sorry, Saturday was safe mode again and sunday I  wasn't at home. So now the rest of of the

* ES advent calendar
*


Spoiler: Door 18



  


Special BIOS and some ES extras, sometimes it helps to switch back GPU-Z version



Spoiler: Door 19



  


This card war planned as door 5, but it needed more time to get it run



Spoiler: Door 20



 


No more info, card is out of order



Spoiler: Door 21



 


No more info, card runs, but shows no picture



Spoiler: Door 22



 


Dead card, missing parts



Spoiler: Door 23



   


XT Asic and board number C403 would be HD 7870, but this card is very close to HD 7850, no access to BIOS



Spoiler: Door 24



    


Another rare working one


----------



## Darthgrey (Dec 21, 2021)

I wonder why non qualification and engineering samples stickers are removed on almost all cards. Maybe they were stolen from the lab and somebody took them off so it will be impossible to identify from where it was stolen?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> I wonder why non qualification and engineering samples stickers are removed on almost all cards. Maybe they were stolen from the lab and somebody took them off so it will be impossible to identify from where it was stolen?


Or it was an administrative decision, which often happens.


----------



## pavle (Dec 21, 2021)

TOMCAT said:


> ...Another rare working one...


How is Picairn or any other of yours rare or unreleased?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

pavle said:


> How is Picairn or any other of yours rare or unreleased?


ES card? Those aren't something you normally find.

Never had any ES component (CPU/GPU/mobo/younameit) myself.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Never had any ES component (CPU/GPU/mobo/younameit) myself.


I've had a few. Mostly out of curiosity. However, BITD, I bought a C2Q QM9200 2.4ghz ES for my Gateway FX7908U laptop. Worked perfectly. I sold it like that. Wishing I still had it.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've had a few. Mostly out of curiosity. However, BITD, I bought a C2Q QM9200 2.4ghz ES for my Gateway FX7908U laptop. Worked perfectly. It sold it like that. Wishing I still had it.


I remember back in the day that Pentium 4 ES were sought after as they were multiplier-unlocked. But for a typical user, usually the CPU's heat was the worst problem as water cooling etc. wasn't so common back then.

I may check something out on my next adventure to ebay, maybe an older CPU (775/1366/AM2-AM3 era).


----------



## Darthgrey (Dec 26, 2021)

At last I was able to find a working 7800GT Dual made by ASUS. Here are some photos of this amazing videocard compared to my Albatron 7900 GTX Duo and Sapphire X1950 Pro Dual:

 

Also I made some tests. Main system included DFI Lanparty NF4 SLI with AMD Athlon FX60@2800MHz because this 7800GT Dual works only on motherboards with special settings in BIOS for Dual GPU cards without PCI-E bridge. Unfortunately X1950 Pro Dual does NOT work on nForce4 SLI with crossfire enabled, there was no crossfire switch in CCC, I used many different drivers, but in all of them there were no crossfire setup settings... So I had to test X1950 Pro Dual and 7900GTX Duo additionally on AM3 system with Phenom II 1090T. BTW Aquamark is not showing final score for X1950 Pro and X1950 XTX with 10.2 drivers, so I had to count result as 0. Here are the final results:


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 26, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> At last I was able to find a working 7800GT Dual made by ASUS. Here are some photos of this amazing videocard compared to my Albatron 7900 GTX Duo and Sapphire X1950 Pro Dual:
> 
> View attachment 230264 View attachment 230265
> 
> ...


You have some pretty rare cards. Me jelly.


----------



## erek (Dec 28, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> You have some pretty rare cards. Me jelly.











						3dfx Voodoo4 4200 VSA101 (Daytona) 16MB DDR SDRAM PCI video card  | eBay
					

Part number 210-0424-001-A1. THIS IS A NON-WORKING CARD. It is unfinished and inoperational. Green board with heatsink (no fan) and VGA and DVI outputs. These were never released to the public. Legend has it that a few working samples were released to IBM for use in their servers.



					www.ebay.com
				




@lexluthermiester


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2021)

erek said:


> 3dfx Voodoo4 4200 VSA101 (Daytona) 16MB DDR SDRAM PCI video card  | eBay
> 
> 
> Part number 210-0424-001-A1. THIS IS A NON-WORKING CARD. It is unfinished and inoperational. Green board with heatsink (no fan) and VGA and DVI outputs. These were never released to the public. Legend has it that a few working samples were released to IBM for use in their servers.
> ...


Now that's rare! Wonder what's wrong with it?


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 28, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> Sapphire X1950 Pro Dual



Wow, I would love to get my hands on one of those : )

Is that the original retail box in the back ground?

Nice Card!


----------



## erek (Dec 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Now that's rare! Wonder what's wrong with it?


Maybe can be made functional but maybe it was broke from the get-go.  Gotta wonder if the act of repair would be historically damaging ?


----------



## Darthgrey (Dec 28, 2021)

Outback Bronze said:


> Is that the original retail box in the back ground?
> 
> Nice Card!



Yep, I was lucky to get it with original box and all accessories included.


----------



## erek (Dec 28, 2021)

erek said:


> Maybe can be made functional but maybe it was broke from the get-go.  Gotta wonder if the act of repair would be historically damaging ?


@lexluthermiester  said:
Now that's rare! Wonder what's wrong with it?

---

I know of a nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra ES w/ Engineering Tag indicating the faults of the card.  The owner decided against repair since it would change the condition / history:







						GeForce FX 5800 Ultra ES |  VC Collection | Сайт о видеокартах
					






					vccollection-ru.translate.goog


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2021)

erek said:


> The owner decided against repair since it would change the condition / history


I'm not one of those types. To me, if a repair is needed, a repair gets done. Care can be taken to maintain the authentic nature of a thing, but at the end of the day, a repair is a repair.


----------



## MachineLearning (Dec 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not one of those types. To me, if a repair is needed, a repair gets done. Care can be taken to maintain the authentic nature of a thing, but at the end of the day, a repair is a repair.


Agreed. And I'd go so far as to say, a broken but otherwise "authentic" device is already straying from true authenticity... Even if the damage is invisible, perfection is already forfeited. Imo it's good for people to blanket-rule attempt repairs, if they know they won't botch 'em. You're already over the hill, might as well resurrect it!


----------



## erek (Jan 25, 2022)

anyone else bidding too?

NEW LISTINGIntel larrabee knights Ferry working prototype!!!​https://www.ebay.com/itm/224805929892?hash=item34577a43a4:g:RaEAAOSwMPBh7uyJ


----------



## Darthgrey (Jan 25, 2022)

It's the same as 1,5 years ago from the same person. Ho told he sold it, seems like that was not true.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> It's the same as 1,5 years ago from the same person. Ho told he sold it, seems like that was not true.


It's possible they had more than one.


----------



## erek (Jan 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's possible they had more than one.


previously didn't sell, was under a payment plan before

covid presented difficulties for maintaining payment for that individual.


you also considering bidding too?

wondering how many others will be bidding or if it's just a solo venture currently


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2022)

erek said:


> you also considering bidding too?


No, I have no use for such a card. It would be little more than a display piece and I have all of those that I desire.


----------



## erek (Jan 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, I have no use for such a card. It would be little more than a display piece and I have all of those that I desire.


what's all in your rare collection if i may ask?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2022)

erek said:


> what's all in your rare collection if i may ask?


My original ATI Rage card, a couple of VooDoo cards, my first Radeon AIW card and a few Geforce models.


----------



## Darthgrey (Jan 26, 2022)

erek said:


> NEW LISTINGIntel larrabee knights Ferry working prototype!!!​https://www.ebay.com/itm/224805929892?hash=item34577a43a4:g:RaEAAOSwMPBh7uyJ



BTW it's not "The one and only working Larrabee prototype in the world")




There is at least one more. It gives picture, it can show Windows10 desktop and even can run Unigine Heaven on Low settings with default drivers. I was not sure if Larrabee itself render all the 3D, HDMI cable was inserted in Larrabee directly, so later I checked integrated GPU separately and it's 15 times faster


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 26, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> BTW it's not "The one and only working Larrabee prototype in the world")
> 
> View attachment 233996
> 
> ...



Aha, I had thought there were more working cards. I've been scouring the internet looking for references to another working Larrabee since Dani put theirs up for sale. I remember when their video/posts about that card made the rounds and somebody had posted about other working cards that had different BIOS builds.


----------



## Darthgrey (Jan 28, 2022)

Here is a strange unreleased version of Apple ATI Radeon HD3870, found it on ebay in November:

 

You can see, that this version of HD3870 don't have any crossfire connectors! Also she has 512Mb GDDR4 memory K4U52324QE-BC08 like any usual HD3870.

 

Bottom part of cooling system is made from aluminum + it has two separate radiators, one big made from copper for GPU and separate small one for memory.



Unfortunately this particular card is not working and was sold as for parts and not working, but still it's a cool piece of hardware.


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 28, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> Here is a strange unreleased version of Apple ATI Radeon HD3870, found it on ebay in November:
> 
> View attachment 234252 View attachment 234253
> 
> ...



Oh nice, have you plugged it into any Macs yet? I think I was chatting with CoolTweak, or maybe someone else, about buying this when it popped up. I still have all the listing photos saved in the event it disappeared.


----------



## Darthgrey (Jan 29, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> Oh nice, have you plugged it into any Macs yet? I think I was chatting with CoolTweak, or maybe someone else, about buying this when it popped up. I still have all the listing photos saved in the event it disappeared.



No, stiil no, she has some broken caps on the back side, so still need to fix it. This card was sold twice actually: first time somebody bought it for $90 and later on sold again from new account for a higher price. I still wonder where it came from, in google pics there is a manual how to install it in Mac, but no live photos of card except in this manual.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Jan 29, 2022)

I will describe that cooler as the very definition of "plain Jane" ...nice snag


----------



## Darthgrey (Feb 2, 2022)

One more experiment with Larrabee, now on AMD AM3 platform. My x6 1090T 100% don't have integrated video, so this is real Larrabee 3D performance in Unigine Heaven benchmark:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> One more experiment with Larrabee, now on AMD AM3 platform. My x6 1090T 100% don't have integrated video, so this is real Larrabee 3D performance in Unigine Heaven benchmark:
> 
> View attachment 234980
> 
> View attachment 234979


One would think it would have done better than that.


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 2, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> One more experiment with Larrabee, now on AMD AM3 platform. My x6 1090T 100% don't have integrated video, so this is real Larrabee 3D performance in Unigine Heaven benchmark:
> 
> View attachment 234980
> 
> View attachment 234979


That GPU model could easily be an Intel mobile CPU name... 

Does DX9 work with this card? If so, I wonder if it "likes" that any more than DX11


----------



## Darthgrey (Feb 2, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Does DX9 work with this card? If so, I wonder if it "likes" that any more than DX11



Unigine Heaven don't work in DirectX 9 and OpenGL mode with this card, also it's not working even in DX11, but on Windows7, only Windows 10.


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 2, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> One more experiment with Larrabee, now on AMD AM3 platform. My x6 1090T 100% don't have integrated video, so this is real Larrabee 3D performance in Unigine Heaven benchmark:
> 
> View attachment 234980
> 
> View attachment 234979



Is this not just running on D3D WARP at this point?


----------



## NoiseBox (Feb 2, 2022)

Apologies if these have been mentioned before, but anyone remember the Bitboyz Oy Glaze3D cards?


----------



## Darthgrey (Feb 2, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> Is this not just running on D3D WARP at this point?


I don't know, how can I check?


----------



## pavle (Feb 2, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> I don't know, how can I check?


Try dxdiag (Start->Run) and then DX9 tests... And also rthdribl (DX9 real time high dynamic range image based lighting) comes to mind, but alas original page (http://www.daionet.gr.jp/~masa/rthdribl/) doesn't work, here's workupload's link.


----------



## Darthgrey (Feb 6, 2022)

Well... It can run some DirectX 9 tests like 3DMark 2003, 2005, 2006. It can even run some games like Battlefield 3 and STALKER CoP with a very low frame rate. I checked more games, but not all of them works. If it works all CPU cores are fully loaded so yes, I think it is Windows advanced rasterization platform helps to run 3D scenes using extra CPU cores.


----------



## madness777 (Feb 10, 2022)

Where's the nudes


----------



## OtterSpace (Feb 15, 2022)

I managed to quickly snag another Abit OTES card that I've been searching for.

This one is a GeForce FX 5600 Ultra. It has survived in decent condition and completes 3dmark loops with no issues.

Like the OTES 1 on the GeForce 4 Ti4200-8x this cooler is two pin and runs at 100% all of the time but it is noticeably quieter than the OTES 1.










I'd love to find the Abit OTES GeForce FX 5800 but don't have high hopes that any will pop up.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 15, 2022)

OtterSpace said:


> I'd love to find the Abit OTES GeForce FX 5800 but don't have high hopes that any will pop up.


At least it looks to have the same (or at least similar) cooler and it's probably much better than the horrible dustbuster FlowFX Nvidia stock one.


----------



## OtterSpace (Feb 15, 2022)

The 5800 OTES is a three pin version of the same cooler on the 5600 Ultra but has a different IO bracket and memory heatsinks. I'll probably take this one apart to see what the pinout is on the fan on the 5600 Ultra.

Edit: on further review all of the images of the 5800 OTES some are two pin and some are three pin and the memory heatsinks are slightly different for each version.

In looking at that header on the 5800 ultra it looks like this header is always 2 pins and not loaded. Perhaps the 3 pin version was a working prototype during 5800 ultra cooler development if Abit worked with nVidia? no idea.


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 4, 2022)

It is a fake HD5970 but anyone know what GPU on this card? I only have this pictures. It is on a local auction page with no price but i want to buy it.
One D-sub, One DVI and a Svideo. Only One 6pin PCIE power. Sapphire marking is only a sticker. Mfd 2008.


----------



## pavle (Mar 4, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> It is a fake HD5970 but anyone know what GPU on this card? I only have this pictures. It is on a local auction page with no price but i want to buy it.
> One D-sub, One DVI and a Svideo. Only One 6pin PCIE power. Sapphire marking is only a sticker. Mfd 2008.


I'd guess it's a HD5770 or even a HD 4850.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 4, 2022)

Never seen that board design before. A HD 4850 could be a good guess from me as well.


----------



## lowrider_05 (Mar 4, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> It is a fake HD5970 but anyone know what GPU on this card? I only have this pictures. It is on a local auction page with no price but i want to buy it.
> One D-sub, One DVI and a Svideo. Only One 6pin PCIE power. Sapphire marking is only a sticker. Mfd 2008.
> 
> View attachment 238702View attachment 238703


A Sapphire 5970 should be an dual GPU card and look more like this:


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 4, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> It is a fake HD5970 but anyone know what GPU on this card? I only have this pictures. It is on a local auction page with no price but i want to buy it.
> One D-sub, One DVI and a Svideo. Only One 6pin PCIE power. Sapphire marking is only a sticker. Mfd 2008.
> 
> View attachment 238702View attachment 238703


HD 4850 1GB or 2GB


----------



## droid-I (Mar 4, 2022)

> One D-sub, One DVI and a Svideo. Only One 6pin PCIE power.


Strange design yes. It has the D-sub in the lower section of the bracket, which is not common on these. Can't see from the picture if it is a dual slot card.
"PWOERED BY"... lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> It is a fake HD5970 but anyone know what GPU on this card? I only have this pictures. It is on a local auction page with no price but i want to buy it.
> One D-sub, One DVI and a Svideo. Only One 6pin PCIE power. Sapphire marking is only a sticker. Mfd 2008.
> 
> View attachment 238702View attachment 238703


What does GPUZ say?


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What does GPUZ say?


I asked the seller to make gpu z screenshot.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 4, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> It is a fake HD5970 but anyone know what GPU on this card? I only have this pictures. It is on a local auction page with no price but i want to buy it.
> One D-sub, One DVI and a Svideo. Only One 6pin PCIE power. Sapphire marking is only a sticker. Mfd 2008.
> 
> View attachment 238702View attachment 238703



Component layout at least for the ASIC decoupling matches RV670. So 3850/3870.


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 6, 2022)

Ok i got the gpuz pic. I think this is an oem 4730 but slower clocks.




I bought it for 5k huf (~15 USD) just for fun (it is on post). I will remove the cooler for the gpu markings.


----------



## pavle (Mar 6, 2022)

Interesting, Fouquin was right, it is a RV670 (HD 38x0) chip with the same amount of funcitonal units and much lower clocks, but components are not placed in that order at least that one RAM chip that was at a 45° angle on a HD3870 card isn't...
A curious mess named HD 4xxx with HD38x0 weak AA/ROP performance no doubt...


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 10, 2022)

More pictures about the fake 5970 2Gb
Box is unmarked white, driver and manual is some generic chinese for nvidia and ati cards.
No fan control, just a resistor on the fan cable.
I replaced the white thermal paste with gelid paste. When i have time i will test it!
A3850PR-LF rev1.0 on the pcb.
HYB18T512161B2F-20 ram 64mbx16 800mhz? 1Gb


----------



## pavle (Mar 10, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> ...A3850PR-LF rev1.0...




 That right there tells you everything - it's a Radeon HD 3850 low format (1 slot). Cute and all if it was dirt cheap, but man are these fakers getting desperate.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 10, 2022)

The fake card manufacturers should even try.. even the fake Nvidias look more believable.


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 10, 2022)

It is very hot and loud. If i istall the driver i got BSOD for some atisomething.sys so it is possible the gpu is dead, or it is a wrong bios on the card.





Clocks are interesing, but the real clock is half of the real 3850. Only 333mhz gpu and DDR2-400 for the ram. I only can use with the default windows 10 drivers. (win 10 supports older ati cards just need wddm at least, i have an 5450 on my win11 big rig.)
Cant run benchmarks with the default driver, 3dmar01se is reporting only microsoft driver and runs on cpu.
Sometimes it shows the correct clocks.
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2m42f
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/243649/243649


----------



## pavle (Mar 11, 2022)

If the driver worked on Win10 (D3D, OGL) I'd say try a HD3850 BIOS on the card with the clocks and voltages edited so they are like on this phony BIOS, but otherwise it's more or less a curious ornament.


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 12, 2022)

With 3850 bios i get no 3d acceleration.
I have modded the firmware to 4730 OEM, now it is working in 3d mark and games. I started testing it. A clocks are 2x than the original chinese bios.
https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5905151
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/18218548
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/5q86g


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 12, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> I have modded the firmware to 4730 OEM, now it is working in 3d mark and games. I started testing it. A clocks are 2x than the original bios.


3D01 Benchmark score is bugged.
Your high detail tests are all over the place.
Vantage GPU tests are half of what they should be.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 12, 2022)

Here's some HD 3850 DDR2 BIOSes if you want to try these: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...sion=&interface=&memType=DDR2&memSize=&since=


----------



## TOMCAT (Mar 19, 2022)

Just another* hint* for a matching HD 3850 DDR2 card.
The PowerColor AX3850 1GBD2  (LF R67B V1.0) has identical Qimonda DDR2 chips, but still a different PCB layout.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Mar 19, 2022)

Didn't know those could have DDR2 too. Then it is even further gimped lol. Not that it matters with how old it is.


----------



## masterdeejay (Mar 21, 2022)

Another interesting card, the gpu is not rare, it was common on servers in integrated form. But i think this card version is not common.
Xgi Volari Z11 1x Pcie.
http://www.sunix.com.tw/product/vga0411.html
There is no hw acceleration not even video decoding, it is just a 2D card for server console. Only 2W Tdp so no cooling.
Only one Vram Hynix H5PS5162GFR-Y5C 64Mb 32bit bandwith
Works on windows 7 64bit.
FullHD res is with 16 bit color only. Image quality is good. Not working on uefi motherboards. Not a good card for modern day use.


----------



## erek (Mar 29, 2022)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/203885160878

@Darthgrey

Rare Kyro II SE


----------



## KLiKzg (Mar 29, 2022)

That is the one card could not get my hands on...but loved my old Kyro II.


----------



## erek (Mar 29, 2022)

KLiKzg said:


> That is the one card could not get my hands on...but loved my old Kyro II.





erek said:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/203885160878
> 
> @Darthgrey
> 
> ...


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 2, 2022)

Not rare but not common. From trash, bad condition, rust. PowerColor EvilKing 3 Extreme (183 marking on pcb)
Non reference yellow pcb 3Dfx Voodoo3 3000 that works on at 3500 clocks by default (183mhz gpu and vram). 5ns vram so 200mhz possible.
4 capacitor damaged or missing (sometimes artifacts on screen but stable), fan cable and connector damaged. I will fix it because i think it is the fastest voodoo3 3000.
After cleaned:


----------



## Darthgrey (Apr 3, 2022)

Somebody was really lucky two days ago... (but maybe it was April Fool's day joke)



*Ebay link for history*


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 3, 2022)

New-Old Ati 7000 pci. Pcb is from 2004, video bios is 2006. Very common gpu but it is a very late card.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 4, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> New-Old Ati 7000 pci. Pcb is from 2004, video bios is 2006. Very common gpu but it is a very late card.
> View attachment 242355View attachment 242356


That was a great card for PCs that didn't have an AGP slot! And it's the 64MB DDR version.


----------



## The King (Apr 4, 2022)

I have a GPU collection that start many many years ago. Some rare GPU.
There are well over 300 GPUs the last time I checked.


----------



## xrror (Apr 15, 2022)

I don't know if this is anything or not, but just in case it not "just" a chopped up 5970:









						ATI RADEON GRAPHICS MODEL C000 VIDEO GRAPHICS CARD   | eBay
					

<p>ATI RADEON GRAPHICS MODEL C000 VIDEO GRAPHICS CARD. </p><p>Condition used *(2034</p>



					www.ebay.com
				




That or this thing has had some rough LN2 runs ;p Either way worst case for $30 It'd still be a cool wall ornament?


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 15, 2022)

Not in that shape...with aftermarket covers & not aligned fan.

Unless you want to have "Frankenstein" on a wall.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 15, 2022)

For that price I might try it just to bench the sh1t out of it.


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 15, 2022)

xrror said:


> I don't know if this is anything or not, but just in case it not "just" a chopped up 5970:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, 3870x2 shroud on a 5970. That's pretty clever! For years there have been 5970s floating around eBay with no fan or shroud, a bunch from old compute and early mining racks. They likely bought one of those cheap and then rigged that up as a cooling solution. Looks like it probably works pretty well.


----------



## 80251 (Apr 15, 2022)

Has anyone here ever had a video card using WRAM (Window RAM)? What video cards used this unique, dual-ported memory? Was Window RAM just a particular manufacturer's brand name for dual-ported video RAM?


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 15, 2022)

80251 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a video card using WRAM (Window RAM)? What video cards used this unique, dual-ported memory? Was Window RAM just a particular manufacturer's brand name for dual-ported video RAM?



Yes indeed I've got an Intergraph branded Matrox Millennium II for Macintosh that has 8MB of WRAM onboard. Number Nine also had some WRAM cards.


----------



## 80251 (Apr 16, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> Yes indeed I've got an Intergraph branded Matrox Millennium II for Macintosh that has 8MB of WRAM onboard. Number Nine also had some WRAM cards.
> 
> View attachment 243727


Was dual-ported VRAM only useful when there were still RAMDAC's on videocards?

I have an old Matrox Mystique, which I only used for a couple of months when I replaced it with a Voodoo 3/2000.


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 16, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> Yes indeed I've got an Intergraph branded Matrox Millennium II for Macintosh that has 8MB of WRAM onboard. Number Nine also had some WRAM cards.
> 
> View attachment 243727


Had a same card...brutal for 2D CAD or dual monitors, but not much else.

They are quite pricy on the market now here in Croatia...but not much on eBAY:








						Vintage Matrox Millenium II 8MB & Matrox Myst28N PCI Graphics Video Cards - Box  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Matrox Millenium II 8MB & Matrox Myst28N PCI Graphics Video Cards - Box at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2022)

KLiKzg said:


> brutal for 2D CAD or dual monitors, but not much else.


That's is what it was intended and geared for. However, it also did 3D CAD very well. With the memory upgrade, it was smooth as silk. It was intended to be a professional card that could also do a reasonable amount of gaming. In that capacity it was amazing!


----------



## madness777 (Apr 29, 2022)

Original Nvidia GTX 590 ''ES'' (I'm actually not 100% sure if it's es, it doesn't have any post screen info but the cores are unmarked. Any input is appreciated)
Installs 267.85 driver which still has unlocked voltage control and has unlocked voltage range, the card doesn't shut down and can be overvolted
It came in pretty rough shape, fully refurbished back to its original form. Absolutely love the design on it


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 30, 2022)

madness777 said:


> Original Nvidia GTX 590 ''ES'' (I'm actually not 100% sure if it's es, it doesn't have any post screen info but the cores are unmarked. Any input is appreciated)
> Installs 267.85 driver which still has unlocked voltage control and has unlocked voltage range, the card doesn't shut down and can be overvolted
> It came in pretty rough shape, fully refurbished back to its original form. Absolutely love the design on it



It's one of the launch day review kit cards! Not sure how many were made, but not enough that every reviewer got their hands on one. Doesn't match up to any of the cards I can find that have decent pictures, but I'm sure with enough digging you might find where it came from. 

Don't suppose it came with the ammo can and dog tags?


----------



## madness777 (Apr 30, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> Don't suppose it came with the ammo can and dog tags?


No, just a bag

Ty for the details!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

madness777 said:


> Installs 267.85 driver which still has unlocked voltage control and has unlocked voltage range, the card doesn't shut down and can be overvolted


This suggests that it's an ES unit. I could be wrong though.



Fouquin said:


> It's one of the launch day review kit cards! Not sure how many were made, but not enough that every reviewer got their hands on one.


Or this.


----------



## Audioave10 (Apr 30, 2022)

I have to say...that 590 is beautiful!


----------



## Darthgrey (May 1, 2022)

One more bizarre deal from ebay:


Unfortunately for the original lucky $30 buyer, later somebody offered seller more money and as result this XGI Volari V8 Duo was sold for $1000. BTW this seller had many interesting S3 videocards for sale (I assume they were sold as a scrap from ex S3 employee or from old S3 test lab), I saved some pictures for the history:



Spoiler: CAUTION! More photos, but I attached them as thumbnails 



*S3 Graphics 700E:*



*S3 Graphics Delta Chrome Desktop Evaluation Board:*



*S3 Graphics Delta Chrome DC S8 Nitro:*



*S3 Graphics S27C:*



*S3 Graphics Delta Chrome S8 Pro*



*XGI Volari V8 Duo:*



*S3 Graphics Chrome GTX440 & others:*


----------



## Fouquin (May 1, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> One more bizarre deal from ebay:
> 
> View attachment 245700
> Unfortunately for the original lucky $30 buyer, later somebody offered seller more money and as result this XGI Volari V8 Duo was sold for $1000. BTW this seller had many interesting S3 videocards for sale (I assume they were sold as a scrap from ex S3 employee or from old S3 test lab), I saved some pictures for the history:
> ...



They came from the Centaur Technologies lab in Austin Texas. It was one of the few lots we couldn't recover, and that seller is asking 5-10x what they should be worth for most of those cards. I've also got the pictures saved and cropped, but we can't add S3 to the database yet.

Centaur likely did some of the packaging and platform testing for S3 in their lab which is why many of those cards were there.


----------



## Darthgrey (May 2, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> They came from the Centaur Technologies lab in Austin Texas. It was one of the few lots we couldn't recover, and that seller is asking 5-10x what they should be worth for most of those cards. I've also got the pictures saved and cropped, but we can't add S3 to the database yet.
> 
> Centaur likely did some of the packaging and platform testing for S3 in their lab which is why many of those cards were there.



This is very interesting indeed.



madness777 said:


> Original Nvidia GTX 590 ''ES'' (I'm actually not 100% sure if it's es, it doesn't have any post screen info but the cores are unmarked. Any input is appreciated)
> Installs 267.85 driver which still has unlocked voltage control and has unlocked voltage range, the card doesn't shut down and can be overvolted
> It came in pretty rough shape, fully refurbished back to its original form. Absolutely love the design on it.



Nice find. I also have a review sample of Nvidia dual GPU card - but mine is GTX690. Originally it should be packed in a wooden military style ammo crate with the crowbar, unfortunately I was able to get card only. It was sold as a card with some issues, but I checked it on my AM3 and 1366 bench systems and it works fine without any problems.



My card has a number #29 (all review GTX690 had special numbers written on the back side), was made in Hong Kong and took part in a review made by *bjorn3d.com* - link.


----------



## erek (May 3, 2022)

@Darthgrey @Fouquin









						NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT 256MB GDDR3 PCI-E (E565-A02-G-385) Engineering Sample  | eBay
					

GPU GeForce 9600M GT. Core Clock 500 MHz. DirectX DirectX 10. SLI Support No. Max Resolution2560 x 1600. RAMDAC 400MHz. TV-OutHDTV / S-Video Out. 1 x 40-pin LVDS.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## DFX87 (May 3, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> This is very interesting indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice card! 

A few years ago I was able to rescue a GTX 690 ES from the electronic scrap. The card was probably thrown carelessly into the scrap container by the previous owner, so unfortunately a few SMD components are missing. Nevertheless, still a nice card for the showcase!


----------



## Fouquin (May 3, 2022)

DFX87 said:


> Nice card!
> 
> A few years ago I was able to rescue a GTX 690 ES from the electronic scrap. The card was probably thrown carelessly into the scrap container by the previous owner, so unfortunately a few SMD components are missing. Nevertheless, still a nice card for the showcase!
> 
> View attachment 245996View attachment 245997



Oh interesting, partner sample of some kind I assume. It's got the July 2012 firmware revision sticker, so I assume it's one of the driver/firmware partner test vehicles that stayed in the labs. I find those cards get heavily abused when their effective lifespan is considered done. They're frequently thrown into big cardboard boxes full of other end-of-life cards and trucked off to be recycled. Thankfully somebody salvaged it from destruction!

Since we're sharing GTX 690s, I got this back in December but forgot to post it here. I think I posted in the new tech purchase thread, though.



An interesting side affect of the GTX 690 being finished before the cooler was, you don't find many proper engineering samples of these cards. They're all production run PCBs and ASICs, but with varying stages of cooler assembly progress. This is one of the raw casting cooler samples mounted to a final board, assembled likely a month or so before launch. This is what the raw metal looks like before the three process alloy plating is applied to give it that awesome silver sheen.

For reference, here's what an early sample GTX 690 looks like circa February 2012 before the decision was made to radically redesign the entire cooling arrangement into what we know and love:



Even at the point of that sample being assembled the PCB was already in mass production.


----------



## Darthgrey (May 4, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> View attachment 245998
> 
> This is one of the raw casting cooler samples mounted to a final board, assembled likely a month or so before launch. This is what the raw metal looks like before the three process alloy plating is applied to give it that awesome silver sheen.



I've seen such card on ebay not long ago, one was sold like ASUS GTX690, other one as noname, saved ebay links in Telegram, but they are gone already: link1 and link2.

One more rare card from me:



This is Zotac Geforce GTS250 DUAL. As far as I know Zotac made them special for Asia region, it was made 999 of them and price for each was 999 ¥, however cards don't have individual numbers on PCB, so it's hard to say how many of them were made and sold. When I got it in my hands - first of all I took off cooling system to replace old thermal paste and I was surprised - there was no any thermal interface at all: both GPU and cooling system had no signs of previous old thermal paste and were like new. After maintenance I checked it in few benchmarks - card was working fine with SLI enabled:


----------



## madness777 (May 5, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> I've seen such card on ebay not long ago, one was sold like ASUS GTX690, other one as noname, saved ebay links in Telegram, but they are gone already: link1 and link2.
> 
> One more rare card from me:
> 
> ...



Insanely cool!
Man I love these wacky zotac designs from the past


----------



## 80251 (May 5, 2022)

@Darthgrey
is the separate heatsink along the top of the Zotac Geforce GTS250 DUAL dedicated for the VRM circuitry?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

80251 said:


> @Darthgrey
> is the separate heatsink along the top of the Zotac Geforce GTS250 DUAL dedicated for the VRM circuitry?


Yup, that's exactly what it's for.


----------



## DFX87 (May 7, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> Oh interesting, partner sample of some kind I assume. It's got the July 2012 firmware revision sticker, so I assume it's one of the driver/firmware partner test vehicles that stayed in the labs. I find those cards get heavily abused when their effective lifespan is considered done. They're frequently thrown into big cardboard boxes full of other end-of-life cards and trucked off to be recycled. Thankfully somebody salvaged it from destruction!
> 
> Since we're sharing GTX 690s, I got this back in December but forgot to post it here. I think I posted in the new tech purchase thread, though.
> 
> ...



Yes, I think you are right. I was able to save more ES cards from the shredder that day. Among others six G71 Duo cards (4x GTX 7900 Duo and 2x FX 4500 X2). Here a FX 4500 X2 Made in USA  :


----------



## Fouquin (May 7, 2022)

DFX87 said:


> Yes, I think you are right. I was able to save more ES cards from the shredder that day. Among others six G71 Duo cards (4x GTX 7900 Duo and 2x FX 4500 X2). Here a FX 4500 X2 Made in USA  :
> 
> View attachment 246355View attachment 246356



That is an excellent salvage! I miss being on the front lines of the ewaste recycling. The number of unique cards that came through each year for shredding or donation was incredible.


----------



## DFX87 (May 7, 2022)

Early G200 ES card with special cooler and some bodge wires:




Looking closely, you can see that the green "Nvida logo dash", no idea what it's called, is not printed on the front of the cooler cover, but is made of semi-transparent green plastic. I suspect that at some point in development it was planned to illuminate this. On the PCB of every GTX 280 card, I believe GTX 260 card as well, there is a two pin connector labeled "LOGO LED" in the lower right corner next to the connector for the fan.


----------



## Darthgrey (May 8, 2022)

One more G200 ES card, I was thinking that it's Tesla C1060:



But I was wrong... Yes, it has a Tesla cooling system and no video outputs, but on PCB there are only 8 memory banks from each side, memory is HYNIX H5RS5223CFR N2C - 1200MHz; 2400Mbps/pin; 512Mbit. So 16 x 512 = 8190 Mbit = 1024 Mbyte.



GPU was made on week 8 2008, NVIO on week 13 2008, cooling system was delivered on 2nd of April 2008:


----------



## Fouquin (May 9, 2022)

Those are both fantastic examples of A1 test boards. i believe both of my P651 samples are A2, which is significantly less cool. The in-set green stripe setup for illumination is another addition to the "what if" category of shroud design that nVidia never used. It goes in the same category as the original GTX 480 closed shroud with green window and LED logo, GTX 580 and 570's black and silver chevron printed shrouds with LED logo, and GTX 690's black plastic. Certainly a very neat look behind the various stages of development on what didn't ship!

@T4C Fantasy These are great candidates for adding to the database, at least adding the G200-ES-A1 silicon to the Tesla 2.0 generation.

@Darthgrey @DFX87 If either of you can upload a BIOS, or validation via GPU-Z from these cards that would be very interesting to see.


----------



## Darthgrey (May 9, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> If either of you can upload a BIOS, or validation via GPU-Z from these cards that would be very interesting to see.



Will do, when PCI-E test rig will be running next time. For now one more G200 ES card:

 

This one looks like usual GTX280, except one thing - on the back panel it has Displayport instead of second DVI:







PCB made in China, memory like on retail cards - HYNIX H5RS5223CFR N2C, total 1024 Mb.



GPU G200-300 A2 made on week 21 2008, NVIO made on week 13 2008. This card works fine, except that only in PCI-E 1x mode, some caps are missing above PCI-E, easy to fix, but maybe next time).


----------



## DFX87 (May 9, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> Will do, when PCI-E test rig will be running next time. For now one more G200 ES card:
> 
> View attachment 246787 View attachment 246788
> 
> ...



Very nice card! 
Here is another special G200 ES card. It has a mini DisplayPort:



It is a GTX 260 card, although there is a G200-300 chip on the card, which usually sits on GTX 280 cards. Furthermore, the card also only has 896 MB of RAM (14 RAM chips).


----------



## 80251 (May 9, 2022)

896 MiB of VRAM, it seemed like only Nvidia ever had cards with such odd amounts of VRAM like that.


----------



## Fouquin (May 9, 2022)

I wonder if this counts as a rare GPU. ArtX 1.


----------



## Kissamies (May 10, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> View attachment 246831
> 
> I wonder if this counts as a rare GPU. ArtX 1.


Now that's cool, when ATI acquired ArtX, they played a huge role in developing R300 aka Radeon 9700.


----------



## Darthgrey (May 12, 2022)

Geforce FX5950 Engineering/review sample I've seen on ebay recently:



FX5900 Ultra PCB, 99% 5900 Ultra GPU, but with FX5950 clocks, Nvidia logo on backplate.


----------



## Binary_Nexus (Jun 8, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> BTW it's not "The one and only working Larrabee prototype in the world")
> 
> View attachment 233996
> 
> ...


WOW!
I don't have a traditional Larrabee card, but instead I have a few Knights Ferry cards which are exactly the same board and chip, just without video ports (think like Nvidia's Tesla lineup compared to Quadro). Would you be able to extract the Larrabee Customizable Video BIOS v1.0.0.1410 and upload it here? I've been working for the past two years trying to get one of the cards working and my archive desparately needs one of the early BIOSes.
Another question, what drivers is it running on? Is it just the Windows Basic Display Adapter driver or is it something else?
Thanks!

May as well stick a couple of photos of one of my Intel Knights Ferry GPUs here too


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 10, 2022)

Got an Asus GTX 660 3GB (GK104), product code GTX660-3GD5-2DIS-DP






Practically a 660 OEM but I guess it's somewhat rare. I can take better pics after I've cleaned this.

edit: Here are pics from the cleaned card.



Spoiler


























The GPU is GK104-200 to be exact.


----------



## OtterSpace (Jun 26, 2022)

Today I decided to play around with my rare 6800 Ultra 512mb and compare it to the readily available Quadro FX4400.

The 6800 Ultra 512mb was released right around the time of the 7800 GTX release so very few were likely made. The 512mb 6800 Ultra likely was a very easy card for nVidia to launch due to its similarity to the Quadro design.

Visually it is quite obvious that the 6800 Ultra 512mb is just a consumer release of the Quadro FX4400 as they share a PCB and cooler.

However, in use the Quadro FX4400 is actually superior due to its dual link DVI chips so you can run 2560x resolutions compared to the 1920x resolutions on the 6800 Ultra 512mb.

The Quadro auto clocks the same as the 6800 Ultra 512mb for the 3dmark loops i ran using the latest 307.83 XP drivers on the Quadro FX4400 that I tested.

Bios files and GPU screenshots included.

I'm glad to own the 6800 Ultra 512mb to round out my 6800 Ultra collection but for me the standout 6800 Ultra is the AGP version.

Edit: for anyone interested in grabbing your own Quadro FX4400 search eBay for "Dell 0W5955" there are a few options around $50. I am not affiliated with any of these sellers in any way.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 12, 2022)

wait? my 


is listed as rare?  oh, great... good to know (albeit being untested )


----------



## 80251 (Jul 12, 2022)

The picture on the EVGA 6800 Ultra 512mb shroud is the most bizarre I've ever seen on a videocard


----------



## Rithsom (Jul 12, 2022)

OtterSpace said:


> Today I decided to play around with my rare 6800 Ultra 512mb and compare it to the readily available Quadro FX4400.
> 
> The 6800 Ultra 512mb was released right around the time of the 7800 GTX release so very few were likely made. The 512mb 6800 Ultra likely was a very easy card for nVidia to launch due to its similarity to the Quadro design.
> 
> ...



Cool stuff! 512 MB of video memory is pretty insane for a card from around 2005.



80251 said:


> The picture on the EVGA 6800 Ultra 512mb shroud is the most bizarre I've ever seen on a videocard



It is a reference to an NVIDIA tech demo from that era:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 12, 2022)

Rithsom said:


> It is a reference to an NVIDIA tech demo from that era:


some card have Nalu (the siren), Timbury was a bit odd  even tho Dawn/Nalu tech demo were deemed sexist ... i prefered these


----------



## Rithsom (Jul 12, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> some card have Nalu (the siren), Timbury was a bit odd  even tho Dawn/Nalu tech demo were deemed sexist ... i prefered these



I kind of wish that NV would bring these characters back into their tech demos. The RTX demo with the balls is cool and all, but it would be nice to see some characters again. Rendering lifelike human figures in real-time is still pretty difficult to do, so it only makes sense to include them.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 12, 2022)

Rithsom said:


> I kind of wish that NV would bring these characters back into their tech demos. The RTX demo with the balls is cool and all, but it would be nice to see some characters again. Rendering lifelike human figures in real-time is still pretty difficult to do, so it only makes sense to include them.


That just sounds like LA Noire. To this day best facial animations ever made.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2022)

Rithsom said:


> I kind of wish that NV would bring these characters back into their tech demos. The RTX demo with the balls is cool and all, but it would be nice to see some characters again. Rendering lifelike human figures in real-time is still pretty difficult to do, so it only makes sense to include them.


"A New Dawn" the upgraded Dawn demo was awesome and taxing, i remember being able to run it maxed out only on my HAF-XB build which featured an ASRock Z77 Extreme 4, i5-2400, 8gb Gskill ARES 2133 with 2 Asus ROG Matrix Platinum GTX 580 1.5gb in SLI, more hilarious? i paid 130chf for each 580  (well all my other rigs at the time were retro ... Phenoms II and GTX 460 at max )


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 15, 2022)

80251 said:


> The picture on the EVGA 6800 Ultra 512mb shroud is the most bizarre I've ever seen on a videocard


Looks funny for even a 2005 card. Reminds me more of something early, not mid-2000s.



Rithsom said:


> I kind of wish that NV would bring these characters back into their tech demos. The RTX demo with the balls is cool and all, but it would be nice to see some characters again. Rendering lifelike human figures in real-time is still pretty difficult to do, so it only makes sense to include them.


Nvidia's Nalu the mermaid and ATI/AMD's Ruby were damn unforgetable.


----------



## 80251 (Jul 24, 2022)

Didn't Nvidia also have some flying tinkerbell type character as well?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 24, 2022)

80251 said:


> Didn't Nvidia also have some flying tinkerbell type character as well?


Yes, yes they did.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 24, 2022)

80251 said:


> Didn't Nvidia also have some flying tinkerbell type character as well?





lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, yes they did.


as i mentioned Dusk and Dawn and A New Dawn

Dusk was just Dawn with less forest fairy more gothic fairy clothing and wings 



FX series Dawn and the 600 series updated A New Dawn


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 1, 2022)

Got myself a TITAN. Nice one, used for gaming. 
Guy probably sold, what he did not know he had. Local price was 90EUR.

Here are some photos:


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2022)

KLiKzg said:


> Got myself a TITAN. Nice one, used for gaming.


Nice one if you don't have anything better.

Otherwise wouldn't know what to do with it imo.


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 1, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Nice one if you don't have anything better.
> 
> Otherwise wouldn't know what to do with it imo.


Might resell it on an auction...might keep it for warming up during the winter.   

But got so much of the cards right now...need to sell some of them!


----------



## Edwired (Aug 1, 2022)

I have BFG GeForce 8600 GTS OC Edition 256 MB DDR3 still working last I remembered. Since the BFG went bankruptcy the last time I checked

I have to set it up some day soon to upload specs and details of the card

Since there's not many showing online for sale it hard to say if it is rare to be honest.

As far as I know I have a Powercolor ATI Radeon X1650pro which have AGP slot along with molex for power which is old but has good gaming performance back then


----------



## 80251 (Aug 2, 2022)

It's hilarious seeing the heat sink and fan on that BFG GeForce 8600 GTS OC Edition 256 MB DDR3. Was the TBP of that videocard was less than 100Watts?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2022)

80251 said:


> Was the TBP of that videocard was less than 100Watts?


You mean TDP? Not sure what it was. Back then TDP wasn't in the public mindset as much as it is today.


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 2, 2022)

80251 said:


> It's hilarious seeing the heat sink and fan on that BFG GeForce 8600 GTS OC Edition 256 MB DDR3. Was the TBP of that videocard was less than 100Watts?


Yes it was...check 8600 GTS here (it is this web page database): https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-8600-gts.c764

& for the red one X1650, check here: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-x1650-agp.c959

Do note that AGP could not give more than 48,25W (in normal, not Pro). So the chips were sized accordingly.
Back then, when you used more than 25~30W, you had an extra powerful card.


----------



## Edwired (Aug 2, 2022)

80251 said:


> It's hilarious seeing the heat sink and fan on that BFG GeForce 8600 GTS OC Edition 256 MB DDR3. Was the TBP of that videocard was less than 100Watts?


That BFG 8600 GTS ran great when I first bought it as temperature wasn't too bad either too noisy as it was going into an ASUS T3-P5G965 case as it was tiny back then. As it has Q6600 quadcore this was my first experience with the cpu since the system cost me €1200 fully speced out except the gpu was bought separated


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Otherwise wouldn't know what to do with it imo.


oh... i know ... IT would get along so well with my other GPU on my collection shelf


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh... i know ... IT would get along so well with my other GPU on my collection shelf


Collecting dust?


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Collecting dust?


Someone or something needs to that also.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Collecting dust?


disassembling and cleaning them is one of my hobby when i buy a new (old) card (ah... that remind me that i need to clean the hamster leftover from the XFX 8800 GTX ) and i do it again from time to time  

de_dust was a fav ... in 1.5/1.6 (uh?)


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 3, 2022)

Just a few morsels

SV


----------



## RetroRolf (Aug 31, 2022)

Here's a glimpse of my collectibles 

I have a lot more here and currently my Asus 7800GT dual is still being repaired (defective GPU)

Here is a list from top to bottom
Left:
KFA² GeForce GTX 780 HoF
MSI Lightning GeForce GTX 480
Sparkle Calibre Geforce 8800 Ultra
GeCube Radeon X1950XT AGP
Nvidia Quadro FX4700x2 (i had 2 one in box)
Nvidia GeForce 7950GT 512MB AGP

Center:
Sparkle Calibre Geforce 8800GTS 640mb
MSI GeForce 8800GTX OC Liquid
MSI GeForce GTX 465 Golden Edition Nr.1002
Nvidia GeForce 7950GX2 whit PCB Made in USA
EVGA Geforce 8800 Ultra Black Pearl

Right:
Leadtek Winfast GeForce 8800 Ultra Leviathan (i had 3 of them one in box  one card i have send to der8auer for a vid but my blocks are all in perfect condition)
Nvidia Quadro FX4500x2
2x Nvidia GeForce 7900GTX Duo

On the Last Picture! My Collection of Radeon HD 2900 series GPUs! But one FireGL Engineering Sample


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 1, 2022)

RetroRolf said:


> Here's a glimpse of my collectibles
> 
> I have a lot more here and currently my Asus 7800GT dual is still being repaired (defective GPU)
> 
> ...




The photo says it all

Sweetness
SV


----------



## RetroRolf (Sep 1, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> Das Foto sagt alles
> 
> Süße
> SV


Yes i had a lot of cool old Hardware! Some rare Motherboards, Cases, Coolers and More but i cant post all


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 1, 2022)

RetroRolf said:


> Yes i had a lot of cool old Hardware! Some rare Motherboards, Cases, Coolers and More but i cant post all


if you do pics then GO there!








						TPU's Nostalgic Hardware Club
					

You will be glad to know the fans are spinning  ,no beeps With the Dell PSU and the adaptor.:clap:Just orded the Hp PSU fromeBay.:)Just waiting for the 3amp fuse,s,i orded. the glass ones before by mistake o_O I want bother sending them back they were only a couple of quid.o_OI have no idea why...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 3, 2022)

The (nearly) mythical Radeon R9 285X.



Finally answering questions that everyone was asking ~8 years ago: why is Tonga 384-bit, but the R9 285, 380, and 380X are 256-bit? Answer: it's a different chip!

Okay, well not actually a different piece of silicon, but AMD designed and manufactured two different package types for Tonga. One which became Tonga and Antigua PRO/XT with the 256-bit VRAM we know, and another which AMD called "Tonga T3" which exposes the entire 384-bits inside the ASIC. This technically _should _have been Tonga XT, but for reasons only AMD knows it didn't. Tonga T3 is an interesting look at what Tonga was perhaps meant to be in AMD's product stack. This card was produced in the last half of September 2014, right after the R9 285 (Tonga PRO 256-bit) launched as a real product, and looks to be equipped to be a direct and immediate replacement for the Tahiti based R9 280X on all fronts. Same 2Gb density (256MB) 5.5Gbps GDDR5 traced out in a functionally identical 3GB array, a 1GHz core clock (albeit with no turbo functionality enabled), and a very effective dual-fan cooler that remains whisper quiet.

All of the GCN3 features such as delta color compression and enhanced power tuning are enabled and functioning, the card shows no signs of being terribly early in development, in fact looking more or less complete, and the drivers pick it up right away which allows game and benchmarks to work without a hitch. So why didn't we see this thing launch? My theory is pricing, and a lack of any real niche to fit in. Here's what I think happened: Tahiti (as the 280X) is selling well in 2014. It's been clock bumped, outfitted with new designs, and it's affordable having been on the market for nearly a year at this point. The legendary status of Tahiti as an overclocking monster makes it popular with enthusiasts, and its now more mature drivers make it popular with gamers. It's also shockingly not much slower than Tonga, albeit with reduced features and nearly a third higher power draw at the same clock. AMD has the R9 285X in the labs, they're looking at how the R9 280X is performing at under $300, they're looking at the BOM (bill of materials) cost to produce either Tonga and replace Tahiti for good, or just keep production on Tahiti going, and they're looking at 2015 when they expect to have the big GCN3 (Fiji) rolled out. Tonga in its 384-bit incarnation essentially uses every component Tahiti does, with the only major savings being on power delivery components. So it's not going to be THAT much cheaper to produce, and they've already got this 256-bit Tonga PRO developed alongside that is going to reduce packaging, VRAM, power delivery, and board design costs. Tonga T3 also does not significantly outperform Tonga 256-bit due to Delta Color Compression exceeding expectations in VRAM bandwidth savings.

So they cut Tonga T3 from the stack, release 256-bit 28CU Tonga in 2014 to show they really are delivering on their roadmap, and slate a revival of Tonga in 2015 to coincide with their biggest investment to date, Fiji, which shares the GCN3 ISA and features with Tonga. By 2015 GDDR5 prices have come down and they can even equip the new cards with double the capacity, making cards like the R9 380 and R9 380X much more competitive. It also sets the development stage for Polaris, which at a deep architectural level is just Tonga ported to 14nm FinFET and with more fine tuned features to really drive up efficiency.

Tonga T3 ends up some kind of awkward cryptid in the end. Developed, built, tested, rumored, hyped, cancelled. Leaving behind echoes of, "But what if?" and, "But why?" questions on internet forums and message boards.

To date it's only been verified that three of these cards still exist, but my experience with AMD samples gives me the impression that there were likely a few dozen that made it to this stage of development.


----------



## sobe-it (Sep 4, 2022)

2 more r9 285x. Getting around to testing them.


----------



## Darthgrey (Oct 16, 2022)

Found this beauty on ebay recently, I was looking for this card for a long time, it's a pre-release version of Radeon HD5970:




I hope it will be delivered next year, so I will be able to make new photos)


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> I hope it will be delivered *next year*


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 16, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> Found this beauty on ebay recently, I was looking for this card for a long time, it's a pre-release version of Radeon HD5970:
> 
> View attachment 265718
> View attachment 265719
> ...



You found #3! I have the other two still, both are damaged. One from Alienware in Florida, the other from ATi's campus in Markham. Good find!

Maybe we can prove the existence of more than 3 cards at some point. I know they made a few dozen, but they seem to have all been destroyed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2022)

P4-630 said:


>


Right there with you.


Darthgrey said:


> I hope it will be delivered next year


Seriously? Next year?!? IF they can't get it too you within two weeks, something is very wrong.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seriously? Next year?!? IF they can't get it too you within two weeks, something is very wrong.


Nope, seems like typical economical Chinese shipping.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Nope, seems like typical economical Chinese shipping.


I order things from China frequently. Never takes more than two or three weeks.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I order things from China frequently. Never takes more than two or three weeks.


Hasn't been a case for me ever.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Hasn't been a case for me ever.


You're in a part of the world where express shipping either isn't available or is too expensive. However, IIRC, Darthgrey is in a part of the world that does have access to quick shipping.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're in a part of the world where express shipping either isn't available or is too expensive. However, IIRC, Darthgrey is in a part of the world that does have access to quick shipping.


If you buy Chinese stuff from eBay, there's only one choice for everyone, so whatever.


----------



## Imperator (Oct 17, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> If you buy Chinese stuff from eBay, there's only one choice for everyone, so whatever.


I am also in Europe and i can confirm what @The red spirit said earlier - you can buy with normal shipping that takes 60-120 days to be delivered.
Or if you are in a hurry you could order with express shipment - like DHL that will cost you sometimes more than the merchandise itself.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 17, 2022)

impero said:


> I am also in Europe and i can confirm what @The red spirit said earlier - you can buy with normal shipping that takes 60-120 days to be delivered.
> Or if you are in a hurry you could order with express shipment - like DHL that will cost you sometimes more than the merchandise itself.


OR another eBay classic, where sellers basically swap prices of shipping with product price. It looks like the same total price, but if shit goes south and seller scams you, it ends up being a bigger hole in your pocket if you need to make return. Also EU raised import tax or something like that recently, so now basically everything outside of it gets extra taxed. Or maybe it's just my country like that. I remember buying a book from Amazon and it was US seller, taxes + shipping + perhaps customs made it cost a lot more than I expected. I don't think that EU has anything like Amazon prime or it is very limited and in Lithuania even local parcels can magically take 3 weeks to go to another city sometiems, because post service is overloaded or is waiting for a whole truck to fill up. Chinese shops like two Alis often just skirt around some laws and declare value of parcel as zero EUR to avoid tax, rarely it's checked if that's actually true and chea Chinese shipping is cheap, because it waits for transport to fill up and they don't hurry at all, perhaps do some financial trickery too. I have seen my one shipment go all around China, then to random places in Europe until it finally arrived to Lithuanian distribution center. It's not becaswue shipping itself is slow, it's this shuffling of parcels to make it financially work out takes time. Besides that Lithuanian customs are sloppy and lazy, so they don't care to do things fast and our post service are extreme cheapskates and if they weren't liek that, they would have already went under, but we need it, so it's on life support essentially. Recently some companies like Omniva, DPD came up with idea of getting rid of offices and just delivering parcels to lockable metal cabinets. They put them near shops or other popular locations and you basically pick up your shit in a week at any time you want. It makes service cheaper and very convenient, because "old post" had huge queues, limited open time and everyone flooding them after work and on top of that they always seem understaffed deu to their nonexistent budget.


----------



## Imperator (Oct 17, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Also EU raised import tax or something like that recently, so now basically everything outside of it gets extra taxed. Or maybe it's just my country like that. I remember buying a book from Amazon and it was US seller, taxes + shipping + perhaps customs made it cost a lot more than I expected. I don't think that EU has anything like Amazon prime or it is very limited and in Lithuania even local parcels can magically take 3 weeks to go to another city sometiems, because post service is overloaded or is waiting for a whole truck to fill up


Yes in the whole EU is the same procedure.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> If you buy Chinese stuff from eBay, there's only one choice for everyone, so whatever.


Clearly you shop on Ebay alot... 



impero said:


> I am also in Europe and i can confirm what @The red spirit said earlier - you can buy with normal shipping that takes 60-120 days to be delivered.
> Or if you are in a hurry you could order with express shipment - like DHL that will cost you sometimes more than the merchandise itself.


The great thing about buying stuff from China? Lots of different sellers all selling the same stuff. If you're buying from from some nudnik that does not offer express shipping at a reasonable price, you've done something wrong.

However, in the case of the above user who bought that rare card, we don't every know where they're at or where the item is from, so this off topic discussion is irrelevant.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The great thing about buying stuff from China? Lots of different sellers all selling the same stuff. If you're buying from from some nudnik that does not offer express shipping at a reasonable price, you've done something wrong.


Or you don't care about express shipping and no, there's nothing wrong with using basic or economy shipping.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Or you don't care about express shipping


When standard/economy shipping often takes longer than the return policy time limit, using anything other than faster shipping is asking for trouble and is very foolish.


The red spirit said:


> no, there's nothing wrong with using basic or economy shipping.


See above..


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> When standard/economy shipping often takes longer than the return policy time limit, using anything other than faster shipping is asking for trouble and is very foolish.
> 
> See above..


It starts to count since you get item, not by when it was sent out to you.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> It starts to count since you get item


No. Read the fine print. The devil is in the details.


----------



## claes (Oct 18, 2022)

Good lord


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 18, 2022)

This thread needs cleaning.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 18, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> This thread needs cleaning.


Nah, just gotta spice it back up is all.

Check out this beauty!!!


----------



## The hardware collector (Oct 26, 2022)

GALAXY GTX 460 WHDI (Wireless Home Digital Interface) 1024MB










Can do wireless graphics output and interference with WiFi signals. 

There's an engineering sample with 768MB VRAM, I've personality never seen.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 26, 2022)

The hardware collector said:


> GALAXY GTX 460 WHDI (Wireless Home Digital Interface) 1024MB
> View attachment 267299
> View attachment 267301View attachment 267302View attachment 267304
> Can do wireless graphics output and interference with WiFi signals.
> ...


Dang, I never thought I would see a graphics card show me a middle finger. What a chad.


----------



## The hardware collector (Oct 26, 2022)

The hardware collector said:


> GALAXY GTX 460 WHDI (Wireless Home Digital Interface) 1024MB
> View attachment 267299
> View attachment 267301View attachment 267302View attachment 267304
> Can do wireless graphics output and interference with WiFi signals.
> ...


More pictures and a 3DMark Time Spy result


----------



## Imperator (Oct 26, 2022)

Wow, nice piece you got there mate!


----------



## The hardware collector (Oct 26, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> About GTX490 - it existed as a prototype, in China at least 1 person has this prototype, and maybe there is a second one, because not long ago a saw a different one. Card had two GTX460 GPU's. Here is some photos:
> 
> View attachment 207917View attachment 207918View attachment 207919


I've seen a guy who was selling his GTX 490 prototype on 闲鱼 (a Chinese second hand transaction app). I've talked to him, he showed me more photos and I saw there's a unique jump wire on the PCB. No idea what was it for. 

Also, the name of that card was D12U-50 rather than D12U-15. It looked exactly the same to what's on your screenshot.

Another card I think it's a bit rare -- the ROG MARS GTX 760x2


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 26, 2022)

The hardware collector said:


> I've seen a guy who was selling his GTX 490 prototype on 闲鱼 (a Chinese second hand transaction app). I've talked to him, he showed me more photos and I saw there's a unique jump wire on the PCB. No idea what was it for.
> 
> Also, the name of that card was D12U-50 rather than D12U-15. It looked exactly the same to what's on your screenshot.
> 
> ...



The MARS 760x2 wasn't a limited production like any of the other MARS or ARES models, sadly. It's still a neat card, but for a long time now it's been the only MARS that is easy to find on a regular basis.


----------



## The hardware collector (Oct 26, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> The MARS 760x2 wasn't a limited production like any of the other MARS or ARES models, sadly. It's still a neat card, but for a long time now it's been the only MARS that is easy to find on a regular basis.


Ah yeah, indeed.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 26, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> The MARS 760x2 wasn't a limited production like any of the other MARS or ARES models, sadly. It's still a neat card, but for a long time now it's been the only MARS that is easy to find on a regular basis.


What I find weird, is the Striker Platinum. Also a 760 but a beefy ROG version, usually that treatment was only for the high-end/enthusiast-class cards.









						ASUS ROG Striker GTX 760 Platinum Specs
					

NVIDIA GK104, 1150 MHz, 1152 Cores, 96 TMUs, 32 ROPs, 4096 MB GDDR5, 1502 MHz, 256 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> What I find weird, is the Striker Platinum. Also a 760 but a beefy ROG version, usually that treatment was only for the high-end/enthusiast-class cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC, the 760 could actually follow the steps of the 560 and clock quite high.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 27, 2022)

AMD Instinct MI100 with Arcturus GPU pictured up close without a cooler - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD MI100 “Arcturus” New pictures found on eBay show AMD Instinct MI100 accelerator up close.  AMD MI100, Source: eBay The MI100 accelerator was released back in November 2020, so it’s not even a 2-year-old product. However, AMD already has a successor in the form of the MI250 series. In fact...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 27, 2022)

_JP_ said:


> IIRC, the 760 could actually follow the steps of the 560 and clock quite high.


But it still uses the same GK104 as 670/680/770. 560 (Ti) was with smaller chip than GF110 so its higher OC potential was somewhat understandable.


----------



## The hardware collector (Oct 28, 2022)

MACY GeForce GTX 760U Chinese Player Edition (GTX 760 Ti)

GPU: GK104-225-A2
Cores: 1344
GPU frequency: 980MHz













G.EMPIRE GeForce GTX 970 8GB

GPU: GM204-200-A1
Cores: 1664
GPU frequency: 1089MHz








G.EMPIRE GeForce GTX 980 8GB

GPU: GM204-400-A1
Cores: 2048
GPU frequency: 1126MHz


----------



## madness777 (Nov 6, 2022)

More PCB pics


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2022)

The hardware collector said:


> MACY GeForce GTX 760U Chinese Player Edition (GTX 760 Ti)
> 
> GPU: GK104-225-A2
> Cores: 1344
> ...


Why the hell did those not come stateside?!?


----------



## sniff (Nov 7, 2022)

anyone here ever heard of the w9000 x2?
it looks like its unreleased cuz i cant find it anywhere.
will upload more pics when it arrives.
and disect it
thoughts?


----------



## LTUGamer (Nov 7, 2022)

EVGA RTX 4090: here you go:


----------



## Calenhad (Nov 7, 2022)

sniff said:


> anyone here ever heard of the w9000 x2?
> it looks like its unreleased cuz i cant find it anywhere.
> will upload more pics when it arrives.
> and disect it
> ...


Since the W9000 exists, I would assume this is an unreleased x2 version of that gpu. Will be interesting to see more when you get it. Any plans to dismantle it for closer inspection, or leave it as is?


----------



## sniff (Nov 7, 2022)

Calenhad said:


> Since the W9000 exists, I would assume this is an unreleased x2 version of that gpu. Will be interesting to see more when you get it. Any plans to dismantle it for closer inspection, or leave it as is?


yeah i will dismantle it hoping to find some interesting stuff and too change the thermal paste of course. 
is there a way to pull dates from those serial numbers?


----------



## LTUGamer (Nov 7, 2022)

LTUGamer said:


> EVGA RTX 4090: here you go:


One more review:


----------



## freeagent (Nov 8, 2022)

More sadness <\3


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 8, 2022)

sniff said:


> anyone here ever heard of the w9000 x2?
> it looks like its unreleased cuz i cant find it anywhere.
> will upload more pics when it arrives.
> and disect it
> ...



Looks like it is unreleased. Might simply be a 'W' variant of the FirePro S10000 which did ship. Uses the exact same C387-02 PCB and everything. There is a visible date code on one sticker, the KCC sticker has 8th week of 2012 on it. Otherwise the dates will be on the PCB and ASICs.


----------



## sniff (Nov 8, 2022)

Thats what i was thinking, it would be cool if it had a different bios or different ram chips on it.
I made a post about it on the amd forums and im hoping for a reply of one of the engineers that worked on it.
Will post pics of the pcb and asics when it arrives.

so this guy from the amd forum tells me its just a amd s10000 engineering sample and that i shouldnt look at the shroud for the name, but i think that doesnt make sense cuz why would they use a shroud of a card that doesnt exist.
If they recycled a shroud from an older gpu like the hd 6990 i would get it but this doesnt make sense to me.
To me it looks like they were going to bring out the s10000 as the server variant and the w9000x2 as the workstation variant but at the last moment scrapped the w9000x2.

tomorrow it will arrive and maybe i will find more clues

i saw one weird thing the w8000 has 256 bit bus and s10000 has 384 bit



this is what it identifies itself in speccy 2xw8000 with 3g, but a 3gb version of that card doesnt exist


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2022)

sniff said:


> View attachment 269049


What? "which you should not have in the first place"?!? Who the hell do they think they are? That is someone you should actively avoid.


----------



## sniff (Nov 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? "which you should not have in the first place"?!? Who the hell do they think they are? That is someone you should actively avoid.


yeah to me he sounded really hostile, its there fault there engineering samples appear in the wild


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2022)

sniff said:


> yeah to me he sounded really hostile


Yeah, people like that are folks I actively avoid unless they provoke, then I unload both barrels on them. Happens here from time to time. I don't suffer foolish nitwits. That might make me sound equally the ahole, but I find life is better generally doing things this way.


sniff said:


> its there fault there engineering samples appear in the wild


It's no one's fault really. Sometimes they do it deliberately. Once a product is launched and patents/copyright issued, there is no need for ES to be kept secret.


----------



## sniff (Nov 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, people like that are folks I actively avoid unless they provoke, then I unload both barrels on them. Happens here from time to time. I don't suffer foolish nitwits. That might make me sound equally the ahole, but I find life is better generally doing things this way.
> 
> It's no one's fault really. Sometimes they do it deliberately. Once a product is launched and patents/copyright issued, there is no need for ES to be kept secret.


i thought they were meant to be destroyed.

do you have any thoughts about this card?






						Re: rare/unreleased gpu w9000x2
					

i bought it as a collection item and hoped you knew more about it




					community.amd.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2022)

sniff said:


> i thought they were meant to be destroyed.


Depends on the company.



sniff said:


> do you have any thoughts about this card?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no clue. Have you installed it and ran GPUZ?


----------



## sniff (Nov 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have no clue. Have you installed it and ran GPUZ?


it will arrive tomorrow and i need to find a dvi or mini dp adapter first


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2022)

sniff said:


> it will arrive tomorrow and i need to find a dvi or mini dp adapter first


Ah ok, you haven't got it yet. If you're stateside or in the EU, Amazon or Ebay will be a great place to find adapters like that.


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 9, 2022)

sniff said:


> Thats what i was thinking, it would be cool if it had a different bios or different ram chips on it.
> I made a post about it on the amd forums and im hoping for a reply of one of the engineers that worked on it.
> Will post pics of the pcb and asics when it arrives.
> 
> ...



Whew, there's some unpacking to do here.

AMD has definitely produced engineering samples under one name, then simply changed the naming at launch to pivot the card into a market where they think it's more likely to succeed. It's completely plausible that they decided selling it as a W series would not make sense. Shrouds on engineering samples are not "random" though. They can be blank, or unfinished, or a prototype that got scrapped, but they will not be entirely random. They also won't "randomly" expose a card variant that never shipped.

AMD's stance, per Robert Hallock while he worked for AMD, on engineering, qualification, and review samples is that they are evaluated at ZERO value, and are often given freely to associates, partners, vendors, media personnel, and sometimes employees. There is no reason why, "you should not have," one or any of them since AMD doesn't express interest of ownership of samples outside their labs. Especially on 10 year old samples. What AMD _does _take issue with is the recipients of sample hardware going on eBay and selling it to make a quick buck, since they received the hardware with no value attributed AMD would rather that it stay that way. But you, as the second, third, or umpteenth owner, are not bound by any restriction.

Also the release date of the S10000 6GB was November 2012, not 2014. The 12GB was 2014. So... That guy is full of bad info.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 9, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> Whew, there's some unpacking to do here.
> 
> AMD has definitely produced engineering samples under one name, then simply changed the naming at launch to pivot the card into a market where they think it's more likely to succeed. It's completely plausible that they decided selling it as a W series would not make sense. Shrouds on engineering samples are not "random" though. They can be blank, or unfinished, or a prototype that got scrapped, but they will not be entirely random. They also won't "randomly" expose a card variant that never shipped.
> 
> ...


Spot on every point. Well said.


----------



## sniff (Nov 9, 2022)

do those numbers on the asics mean anything?
there is written 44 and v2 written on the back of the card but i dont think we will ever know what that means
hynix h5g02h24afr

so here is the bios of the master i think forgot to save the second one.
and a gpuz screen:

i was like wtf is zaphod turns out to be this character that is a Siamese twin, like the card itself


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 10, 2022)

LOL Zaphod Beeblebrox just goes to show how two heads aren't always better than one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2022)

sniff said:


> do those numbers on the asics mean anything?
> there is written 44 and v2 written on the back of the card but i dont think we will ever know what that means
> hynix h5g02h24afr
> 
> ...


Look like that guy in the other forum made a mistake. Do drivers for the W8000 install properly with this card? Engineering samples generally(but not always) work with retail drivers.


----------



## TOMCAT (Nov 11, 2022)

sniff asked "anyone here ever heard of the W9000 X2"

Yes, sniff's W9000 X2 Engineering sample is the third ES card I know with brown PCB. This card is very close or identically to release version, but it surely has a pre-release BIOS.
Release version was sold as FirePro S10000. The early cards have a S10000 sticker, if you remove it, you have a W9000 X2 card  .



My early Sapphire FirePro S10000 with same PCB, Device ID and Hynix memory for comparison.

 

I recommend AMD Radeon Pro FirePro S10000 legacy drivers for this card.-

Tomorrow is the 10th anniversary of the FirePro S10000 release, so let me share this info.

info for earlier red PCB  W9000 X2 ES  cards:








						AMD FirePro W9000 Dual-GPU Graphics Card Pictured, Design Precursor of HD 7990?
					

At the AMD Fusion Developer Summit (AFDS) 2012, the host unveiled its next flagship professional graphics card, the FirePro W9000. What makes the card particularly interesting is that it is dual-GPU, packing two Tahiti-derived GPUs, the same chips that go into making Radeon HD 7900 series. The...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Here it is called W9000 Dual instead W9000 X2.


----------



## sniff (Nov 11, 2022)

so how rare are these cards?
and you mentioned pcb color, are there different colored ones?

could we see this as an unreleased card or just a name changed at the last moment?


----------



## TOMCAT (Nov 11, 2022)

I estimate the number to be under a hundred cards, but that's just *my *guess.

For me it is a rare FirePro ES card (see your part Number MS-101) close to early standard S10000 (Part number MS-102).
S10000 or W9000 X2 (or W9000 Dual) is just a name change for marketing. 
To be considered as unreleased it needs a different PCB or a different GPU variant.

The early S10000 W9000 X2 ES cards had red PCBs with a different board number. but be aware, the regular S10000 passiv has a red PCB too.


----------



## TOMCAT (Nov 14, 2022)

TOMCAT said:


> S10000 or W9000 X2 (or W9000 Dual) is just a name change


I found my internet source again, still online.

Sometimes even big players like Sapphire struggle with this FirePro name. 


Vmodtech.com mention it in the caption R9000X2, cooler printing W9000 X2 and the Sapphire text below the card AMD FirePro S10000 active.
The photo was taken at Computex 2014.





						SAPPHIRE @ COMPUTEX TAIPEI 2014 ,SAPPHIRE @ COMPUTEX TAIPEI 2014 :  : Page 4 (4/4)
					

Review SAPPHIRE @ COMPUTEX TAIPEI 2014 SAPPHIRE @ COMPUTEX TAIPEI 2014




					www.vmodtech.com


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 28, 2022)

Grabbed this a few days ago. Still trying to nail down the exact model it was intended to be, but it may have been early enough to not have any specific model yet. The best we could figure it was meant to be a Radeon Pro V420 (now added to the database) just judging by the suspicious gap between V320 and V520, which skips right over Vega 20.

This is full Vega 20 on what would become the Radeon Pro VII's PCB 21 months later; the chip code matches that of Instinct MI50 and MI60. The cooler and shroud design isn't completely unique, it shares the design cues of the later Instinct MI100 CDNA1.0 card, but I was surprised to see such a small heatsink albeit with a sizeable vapor chamber. The Hitachi thermal pad I've seen on other Vega engineering boards (as well as Radeon VII) shows up here as well. No drivers recognize it so I forced an install using the Pro VII's config file. Surprisingly this works perfectly fine, again lending some credence to the card being intended to be a workstation card and not pure compute like Instinct. It's important to note that AMD never released a consumer facing Vega 20 XL die config _except_ the Mac Pro Vega II MPX cards. This card features a pretty minimal chip power limit of 165W and caps the voltage at 1.15v, while the HBM2 is limited to 0.85v. This leads to a paltry 1450-1510MHz average boost clock, but also a very nice 64C (83C hot spot) core temp with the fan barely running around 1850RPM. Fun note, AMD marked what variant and revision of Samsung HBM2 is on the package, but along with the other incorrect specs GPU-Z misidentifies it as Hynix.




https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/compute/5956031
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/compute/5956045


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 28, 2022)

TOMCAT said:


> I found my internet source again, still online.
> 
> Sometimes even big players like Sapphire struggle with this FirePro name.
> 
> ...


i would like a better picture of this card so i can add it to the gpudb


----------



## SpartanM07 (Dec 4, 2022)

Titan X Maxwell engineering sample turned up on Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/gallery/zbp7yi


----------



## erek (Dec 18, 2022)

Booted up my 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Machine this morning!

CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (Barton/512K) RAM: 512MB MOBO: EPoX 8K3A Windows 98 SE PSU: Antec 380W (Earth Watts) Monitor: ViewSonic VP140 HDD: Maxtor WD400 Sound: Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS GPUs: Voodoo5 5500 & 6000


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2022)

erek said:


> Booted up my 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Machine this morning!
> 
> CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (Barton/512K) RAM: 512MB MOBO: EPoX 8K3A Windows 98 SE PSU: Antec 380W (Earth Watts) Monitor: ViewSonic VP140 HDD: Maxtor WD400 Sound: Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS GPUs: Voodoo5 5500 & 6000


Get into a bot-match mate!


----------



## erek (Dec 19, 2022)

Received my Seventh nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra. This combination I have named "*Almost Snow White and the Seven Dwarves*". Missing Snow White. Video coming shortly





@P4-630


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2022)

erek said:


> Received my Seventh nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra. This combination I have named "*Almost Snow White and the Seven Dwarves*". Missing Snow White. Video coming shortly
> 
> View attachment 275134



Now....Only if you could run them all in SLI......


----------



## erek (Dec 19, 2022)

Scope out these prototypes !!!!  (Not my video)


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2022)

erek said:


> Received my Seventh nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra. This combination I have named "*Almost Snow White and the Seven Dwarves*". Missing Snow White. Video coming shortly
> 
> View attachment 275134
> 
> @P4-630


You need an Abit one


----------



## ir_cow (Dec 19, 2022)

erek said:


> Received my Seventh nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra. This combination I have named "*Almost Snow White and the Seven Dwarves*". Missing Snow White. Video coming shortly
> 
> View attachment 275134
> 
> @P4-630


Been trying to get one for years. Not going spend $3,000 for a wall display though.


----------



## Darthgrey (Dec 19, 2022)

erek said:


> Scope out these prototypes !!!!  (Not my video)



Oh, I've seen first one on ebay recently, here)



BTW thу same seller still also have an engineering sample of GTX 260 if somebody is interested.





erek said:


> Received my Seventh nVidia GeForce FX 5800 Ultra. This combination I have named "*Almost Snow White and the Seven Dwarves*". Missing Snow White. Video coming shortly



It will be very hard to find Snow White, impossible I think!


----------



## erek (Dec 19, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> Oh, I've seen first one on ebay recently, here)
> 
> View attachment 275150
> 
> ...


@Darthgrey Also still after this prototype FlowFX if you can find it


----------



## qubit (Dec 19, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> You need an Abit one
> 
> View attachment 275148


OMG Abit!  They were my favourite brand and I would only buy Abit mobos at the time. I never got to buy a graphics card though.

Such great cards here. Keep them coming people.


----------



## Darthgrey (Dec 19, 2022)

erek said:


> @Darthgrey Also still after this prototype FlowFX if you can find it



Also very hard to find in my opinion. I had two ES 5800's few years ago, I bought them on ebay, later gave them to *cooltweak*, but they had no cooling systems, 100% removed and taken as scrap, because of 100 gram of copper, maybe they were like the one from magazine, who knows.


----------



## erek (Dec 19, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Been trying to get one for years. Not going spend $3,000 for a wall display though.


I haven’t paid anywhere near 3000 dollars for any of these, but just referencing what was possibly the maximum


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 20, 2022)

erek said:


> Scope out these prototypes !!!!  (Not my video)



Finally he's giving my old 9600M GT ES the spotlight. I sent that to him back in April or May, it's been a bit. I knew he'd enjoy that thing. I think I posted it in this thread when I first got it, but here's the final pics I took of it before I shipped it off.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2022)

qubit said:


> OMG Abit!  They were my favourite brand and I would only buy Abit mobos at the time. I never got to buy a graphics card though.
> 
> Such great cards here. Keep them coming people.


I had a GF4 Ti 4200-8X when I was a teen, a good card yet I was totally blown away when I upgraded to 9700 Pro.


----------



## erek (Dec 20, 2022)

Intel Larrabee 2 sitting next to my old Larrabee 1


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605207230361800704




More details:


http://www.yjfy.com/collection/collection-0044.htm

*2.1.2.2 Larrabee2 Graphics card*

On August 15, 2016, Tom Forsyth of the original Larrabee development team revealed in "Why Didn't Larrabee Fail?":

Remember - KNC is literally the same chip as LRB2. It has texture samplers and a video out port sitting on the die. They don't test them or turn them on or expose them to software, but they're still there - it's still a graphics-capable part.

The author is fortunate to have collected a Larrabee2 Graphics card, which confirms what Tom Forsyth said is true.





The PCB date is 3611 weeks, the GPU date is 1147 weeks, and the card number *124711*. Serial#IWCH14900041. 4GB GDDR5 memory, HYNIX H5GQ2H24MFR.



This Larrabee2 Graphics card is actually Knights Corner's Chip evaluation board, which is equipped with a DVI interface. It couldn't be displayed when I tested it on the computer. There are several sets of jumpers on the board. I am afraid that only Tom Forsyth can make it a Larrabee2 Graphics card.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2022)

Image Claims to Show 2nd-Gen Intel Larrabee Graphics Card
					

Intel's axed GPU continues to make rounds.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 22, 2022)

Larrabee was an interesting project. I remember all that hype like yesterday, the modern Arc cards are nothing what comes to the hype Larrabee had.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 24, 2022)

erek said:


> Intel Larrabee 2 sitting next to my old Larrabee 1
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605207230361800704
> ...


Yeah der8auer grab one and did some testing.....
Link:
HW-Legends #13: Intel Canceled This Project - The most expensive Card in my Collection (Larrabee) - YouTube


----------



## erek (Dec 24, 2022)

BitBoys Prototype 3d Accelerator, Pyramid3D TR25202

Maybe DerBauer can get this one to POST


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 24, 2022)

erek said:


> BitBoys Prototype 3d Accelerator, Pyramid3D TR25202
> Maybe DerBauer can get this one to POST
> 
> View attachment 275890


Would be cool if a Finnish company would've entered the graphics card market. Wasn't it later got bought by ATI?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 24, 2022)

erek said:


> BitBoys Prototype 3d Accelerator, Pyramid3D TR25202
> Maybe DerBauer can get this one to POST
> 
> View attachment 275890


Nope. Too old for him.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> Nope. Too old for him.


Right? Was Der8auer born yet when that card came out?

Edit:
Yes, but he was very young, too young to remember that card;





						OCTV Interviews Roman 'Der8auer' Hartung from Germany
					

Read the full article @ HWBOT




					hwbot.org
				




TriTech brought the Pyramid3D to market in late 1997(IIRC).


----------



## erek (Dec 26, 2022)

Twin Fan Nvidia Engineer Sample GA106 3060 RTX 6GB GDDR6 GPU Graphics Video Card  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Twin Fan Nvidia Engineer Sample GA106 3060 RTX 6GB GDDR6 GPU Graphics Video Card at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## erek (Jan 1, 2023)

Anyone spot any RTX 4080 12GB that made it into the wild before being recalled and unlaunched?

just like the EVGA 4090, i'd imagine an originally branded RTX 4080 12GB would be a collector's item


----------



## zer0day777 (Jan 4, 2023)

>over 500w
Good God, lol. This is partly why dualGPU isn't a thing anymore mostly. Also
>Titan CEO edition
Lol'd at the name but man, that thing was a Pascal and doing better than a 3070, pretty impressive.



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> That doesn't really compare, that 480 would be sucking down about 500 watts by itself. Two would just be retarded.


I mean, there's possibility to SLI 3090 or 3090ti, so...
but point taken


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 5, 2023)

zer0day777 said:


> that thing was a Pascal



Volta (Titan V, CEO Edition, or oherwise) is FP64 enabled Turing at the SM level. A step beyond Pascal.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jan 5, 2023)

> Good God, lol. This is partly why dualGPU isn't a thing anymore mostly.


Yeah, because we can get higher transient than that on single one nowadays


----------

